# Am I missing something with parelli?



## Alwaysbehind

The only thing you will be missing after going the PP route is quite a bit of cash out of your pocket.

The real world has not changed much in the years you have been away. Fads on the other hand.....


----------



## Speed Racer

coffeeaddict said:


> I'm willing to pop them in and give it a go if there's useful info there, but I also don't want to waste hours of my life I'll never get back if there isn't.


Don't waste your time. As Always pointed out, the world of real horse training hasn't changed, just the fads that come and go.

Parelli is marketed to middle aged women afraid of their horses, and starry-eyed teens who think something majickal is going to happen if they buy all the useless, expensive crap PP is hawking, and watch the DVDs. 

If you already have some basic knowledge about horses and how they act and react, you're not missing anything by not watching the PP sideshow.

If you want some real help, hire a professional trainer with good references.


----------



## sorelhorse

ive never really liked that way of training. just seemed pointless to me.


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Don't waste your time. As Always pointed out, the world of real horse training hasn't changed, just the fads that come and go.
> 
> Parelli is marketed to middle aged women afraid of their horses, and starry-eyed teens who think something majickal is going to happen if they buy all the useless, expensive crap PP is hawking, and watch the DVDs.
> 
> If you already have some basic knowledge about horses and how they act and react, you're not missing anything by not watching the PP sideshow.
> 
> If you want some real help, hire a professional trainer with good references.


My opinion exactly!


----------



## corinowalk

I hate to jump on the bandwagon...but make room!

I agree...ive watched a few of those videos and I find them to be a pretty big waste of time. Im sure some people who dedicate themselves to PP's methods can make a real difference. I just dont really see the point. I ride my horse...abusive as that may seem...i do it with a full bridle (and a curb bit *gasp*) and a 35 pound western saddle. As much as I enjoy working with my horse...round pen work isn't my favorite. Everything I've seen them do will make your horse very responsive on the ground. Good ground manners are awesome. I just dont see how it translates to saddle work.


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> I hate to jump on the bandwagon...but make room!
> 
> I agree...ive watched a few of those videos and I find them to be a pretty big waste of time. Im sure some people who dedicate themselves to PP's methods can make a real difference. I just dont really see the point. I ride my horse...abusive as that may seem...i do it with a full bridle *(and a curb bit *gasp*)* and a 35 pound western saddle. As much as I enjoy working with my horse...round pen work isn't my favorite. Everything I've seen them do will make your horse very responsive on the ground. Good ground manners are awesome. I just dont see how it translates to saddle work.


I ride one of my horses in a curb bit too! Haha!


----------



## corinowalk

Ah yess....another 'devil bit' user! Yay!


----------



## coffeeaddict

Thank you for the replies. I'll probably give it a pass then. I was really hoping there'd be some good stuff there and thought maybe I just wasn't seeing it. I will now be the only person in the barn not doing parelli. Would have been easier if I liked it, but at least I'm not using their trainer so it shouldn't be that big a deal. If it is, I could pretend to care. lol 

I'm pretty open, I'll try anything if it makes sense, but I just didn't find anything useful and some things seemed counter productive. 

I'm a dog trainer, and I mention that because when I watched the DVDs I thought....hmmm, this is kinda like Cesar Milan. He also made up new, feel good words for things people have been doing with dogs forever, and he also has a habit of using methods that are sometimes counter productive.

Oh well. Onward.


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> ah yess....another 'devil bit' user! Yay!


 
hahahaha!! :]


----------



## kitten_Val

Well at least you got to the 2nd dvd. I couldn't pass even 1st one how boring it was. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

coffeeaddict said:


> I'm a dog trainer, and I mention that because when I watched the DVDs I thought....hmmm, this is kinda like Cesar Milan. He also made up new, feel good words for things people have been doing with dogs forever, and he also has a habit of using methods that are sometimes counter productive.



Yes, THANK YOU!!!!

I've called Cesar Milan the Pat Parelli of the dog world for quite some time now. Glad someone else sees it too! :clap:


----------



## Jake and Dai

I think you'd have to learn a whole new language too. I've read a few threads on PP in the beginning, just out of mild interest to see what it was all about and honest to god, I felt I needed a translation tool to understand some of the terminology that is used.


----------



## kitten_Val

corinowalk said:


> I just dont see how it translates to saddle work.


Not sure about Parelli, but things like sidepass, bending, and lowering the head go easier in saddle if they know them on ground.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

coffeeaddict said:


> I'm a dog trainer, and I mention that because when I watched the DVDs I thought....hmmm, this is kinda like Cesar Milan. He also made up new, feel good words for things people have been doing with dogs forever, and he also has a habit of using methods that are sometimes counter productive.
> 
> Oh well. Onward.


I think I love you!

Yes, exactly the same thing.

Whenever someone asks me a dog training question and then tosses in "I saw that Cesar guy on TV do it this way" I have to bite my tongue.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> I've called Cesar Milan the Pat Parelli of the dog world for quite some time now. Glad someone else sees it too! :clap:


When I took my animal behaviorology classes at the U our professors (all veterinarians with a specialization in behavior) HATED Cesar. Said he was just about the worse thing to happen to dog training. The only thing they thought he did correctly was encourage people to exercise their dogs. Everything else was just as likely to create more problems than it solved.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN, that just makes him more like PP.... 

And I must say, the dog trainers I know agree completely with you (MN).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

AB - Yeah, all the dog trainers I know highly dislike him also.


----------



## wildberryxX3

Speed Racer said:


> Parelli is marketed to middle aged women afraid of their horses




THAT could not be anymore true! My is at a barn run by a woman I've know for 5 or so years. Love her to death, but she is SO timid around her horses. Not so much during ever day handling, but with just about everything else. She has a Parelli group that meets there for "play days" and it's for the most part, all the same thing! 

Parelli from what I've seen practiced by these women, is only *nudge, please? nudge, please?* If you wanted to go the "Natural Horsemanship Route" I prefer Clinton Anderson's methods. For the most part they are pretty similar, but Clinton teaches you how to ask, ask, Tell. He's going to get the job done without all the mushy stuff inbetween.

I do like some of the parelli points with his "Horsenality" stuff, but I just could never spend my money and time watching the DVDs and buying the halters and sticks.


----------



## Marecare

coffeeaddict said:


> Everyone at my barn does Parelli. They all seem to like it, the horses seem trained, so when someone lent me their level 1 DVD I figured why not I'll give it a try. Managed to sit through the first 2 discs last night. I couldn't do more because I was bored out of my skull. I could have done perfectly well without listening to Linda talk about herself and then watching a group of people swing a string.
> 
> But I figured it has to get better once they get all the talking and string stuff out of the way. Popped in the second DVD and now we are told to make your horse back up you wave both hands at him, get closer and closer and if he refuses to move smack him on the face til he does.
> 
> Doesn't this just create a horse that is headshy?
> 
> Then the other way to make him back up is to swing the lead rope at him till you are whipping it around and he finally backs up. Again....why? Can't you just use lead pressure?
> 
> Teaching them to move from pressure with the stick seemed like sound advice as far as I could tell so I don't have much to nitpick at in that area.
> 
> I'll be first to admit that I am not a horse trainer. I owned a horse 11 years ago and did a lot of jumping for about 6 years, but after that I hadn't owned a horse again until recently. So I have a 11 year gap in my knowledge. There's a lot I don't know anymore.
> 
> Am I missing something when it comes to Parelli?
> 
> Does it get better as the course progresses? Or would I be wasting my time sitting through the next 6 or so DVDs? I'm willing to pop them in and give it a go if there's useful info there, but I also don't want to waste hours of my life I'll never get back if there isn't.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any insight.




After an appropriate time passes you might refer to this time in your life like people that lived through the 70's.

You know, you bring out the old photos of the crazy haircuts and when you were dressed up in Disco cloths.....UGH!

Is that really me with the carrot stick in my hand?

*OH NO!* I can't believe I did that!


----------



## Speed Racer

Marecare said:


> After an appropriate time passes you might refer to this time in your life like people that lived through the 70's.
> 
> You know, you bring out the old photos of the crazy haircuts and when you were dressed up in Disco cloths.....UGH!


I beg to differ with you; I was totally *hawt* in my disco outfits and Dorothy Hamill haircut, but I didn't _really_ start to shine until the 80s when big hair, tons of makeup, stiletto heels, leg warmers, and shoulder pads were in. I was _da bomb_, baby!


----------



## coffeeaddict

> Yeah, all the dog trainers I know highly dislike him also.


Yep, most trainers I've known dislike his methods too. The way he tells people to handle their dogs, especially in the early years was a good recipe for getting bitten. Can't count the number of time I've gotten calls from people that have an aggressive dog and they saw Cesar saying to poke it with their fingers or pin it to the ground, so they tried it and of course the dog bit them.

I will say though, I can watch Cesar on TV and not be bored to tears. He makes decent television, I'll give him that. The parelli DVDs on the other hand are kinda like watching paint dry, only less exciting. I would have watched them all just so I could have a better informed opinion, but I just couldn't sit through it. How that sells like hotcakes I'll never understand.




> After an appropriate time passes you might refer to this time in your life like people that lived through the 70's.
> 
> You know, you bring out the old photos of the crazy haircuts and when you were dressed up in Disco cloths.....UGH!
> 
> Is that really me with the carrot stick in my hand?
> 
> *OH NO!* I can't believe I did that!
> ​


HAHA! Too funny, and so true.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

This thread made my day! The only people I know who use these methods have horses who walk all over them, won't trailer load and they never ride because they say the horse did not give them permission to get on. I want to take them both to those people who deprogram cult members and bring them back to reality.


----------



## BJJ

Thank goodness. I thought I was the only one that missed whatever Parelli is selling. I went to a class with people who had been through their courses---after over an hour they mounted the horses (these are their everyday riding horses) and most wouldn't go to the back of the arena because of some tall weeds on the other side of the fence. While they were allowing their horses to become at ease, the two of us that walked our horses right to the back, we loaded and left.


----------



## smrobs

PP does have _some_ good ideas when he gets to the point and doesn't commercialize everything. However, with the DVD series, I could probably sit down through the whole thing and maybe find 1 trick that I had not seen before and made me think "Hm, I might try that." Groundwork is great and all that but I don't feel the need to do 3 months worth of it before getting into the saddle. Yes, groundwork can translate to the saddle fairly easy if done right but saddle work translates to the ground just as easy. I have an 8 year old BLM mustang that was completely unhandled when I got him. Do you want to know how much time I have spent on groundwork with him......ever? Maybe a day and a half when I first brought him home. Just enough to get him going under saddle. He wouldn't even lead when I first started riding him and I never worked on it with him. Now he has impeccable ground manners, leads perfectly, respects my space, etc, etc. Everything you could possibly want in a well mannered horse. SR said it best. The program is geared toward fearful older women and teenagers who have seen Black Stallion and National Velvet too many times.

Simply put, it is aimed at people with more dollars than sense.


----------



## mom2pride

I'm not a fan of PP, but I think his methods really are geared for beginners; thus the super long intros on all of the dvds, blah, blah, blah...For "NH" trainers, I prefer Clinton Anderson, and Chris Cox, as they are short to the point...they don't give alot of mumbo jumbo about undertanding your horse's brain, and whether he's an 'introvert or extrovert'...I'm sorry but a horse is a horse, no need to put human psychology terms to them. 

I think there is one major thing that Cesar relays well, too, and that is to be a calm assertive owner...I have trained and groomed dogs for well over 15 years, and I can tell you this is the most important peice of handling a dog; keep your calm, but make sure you are a 'leader' your dog will respect. I have few problems handling most types of dogs, even aggressive ones, as a groomer/trainer, because I take a no nonsensical type of attitude, but am not aggressive about it. Many of my dogs will stand on the table and be groomed without a grooming loop, where the same dogs will dance around, and try to jump off for another groomer.


----------



## horseluver2435

1. I am in agreement with this. I've never had any idea as to why Parelli was popular. I have had a lot of the same thoughts, as in, all of this seems slightly counter-productive and silly...
And the person I know who uses it sounds exactly as you described. Let's her horse practically run her over and then 'scolds' him with a baby voice. *shakes head*

Off-topic- please forgive this-
2. Speedracer- this has left me half frightened and half curious. Would pictures be a bad thing or would they make me laugh?


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs said:


> Groundwork is great and all that but I don't feel the need to do 3 months worth of it before getting into the saddle. Yes, groundwork can translate to the saddle fairly easy if done right but saddle work translates to the ground just as easy. I have an 8 year old BLM mustang that was completely unhandled when I got him. Do you want to know how much time I have spent on groundwork with him......ever? Maybe a day and a half when I first brought him home.


It really depends on how old your horse is. I got both mine as yearlings. Messing with them on ground for number of months was the only way to go.


----------



## smrobs

^^Oh of course. I wasn't suggesting just skipping out on groundwork on the young'uns. God knows I have done enough with Rafe but IMHO, if a horse is riding age and there is no serious behavioral issues that need to be addressed from the ground first, it is really easy to overdo the groundwork and make both handler and horse very bored.


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs said:


> If a horse is riding age and there is no serious behavioral issues that need to be addressed from the ground first, it is really easy to overdo the groundwork and make both handler and horse very bored.


100% agree.  You don't need to spend 3 months on a ground for just "building bond" - I truly believe it'll come naturally in process. Unless it's a bad abuse case, health issues, and such, of course.


----------



## corinowalk

When I got Nico, my friend (parreli for life!) was in serious shock that I wanted to let him settle in for a week and then jump on and see what the old boy had in store. He was at one time a very well broke horse who happened to dump his rider (so ive been told) and ended up spending a year basically feral. The snow made me wait a few more weeks before I could hop on...he was a bit uppity but nothing horrible. I think ground work is great! For someone who likes it...i just get bored to tears which in turn bores my horse to tears. Nico and I bonded much better with me riding than we ever did on the ground. Hes just not that 'in your pocket' horse that everyone seems to want these days.


----------



## Northern

Coffeeaddict, you understand that you've heard one side of the story here, & that a thorough investigation of the issue isn't fulfilled by watching 2 dvd's once & letting anti-PP folks lead you to a hasty rejection of all-things-PP? You should pose the question on the Parelli Progress Thread, under Natural HMS, under Horse Training, for their feedback, as well as take the opportunities as they arise at your barn to observe/ask questions. My opinion at this point is that the 7 "Games" & the horsenalities & horse psychology/how horses think are valuable; the riding directives less so/mixture of good & incorrect.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Northern, you have a point. I can't really have an informed opinion when I've only watched two of the DVDs. If I find time I will watch more and try to have an open mind.

If they got to the point faster I'd probably have watched them all by now. There's just so much endless talking....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

horseluver2435 said:


> Off-topic- please forgive this-
> 2. Speedracer- this has left me half frightened and half curious. Would pictures be a bad thing or would they make me laugh?


I think photos of both looks SR described are needed here. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think photos of both looks SR described are needed here. :wink:


C'mon now y'all, you should_ know_ there weren't such things as cell phone pics and scanners back in the day. All the pics I had were Polaroids, and I have no clue where they are at this time in my life. You'll just have to take my word for it; I was teh hawtness! 

Heck, I can remember when fax machines first came out. They were such a _huge_ leap forward technologically, and now they're completely outdated. People just don't fax anymore; everything is done electronically.

I can also remember when the first PCs came out. I first learned to use computers on something that looked like a huge teletype machine that used burst-bound green and white paper. There were no written commands, either. Everything was coded, and you had to know the codes.

Yes, I'm a dinosaur. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am only slightly less extinct than you are as a dinosaur. I remember that stuff too. 

Do you remember the ditto machines that used the blue ink stuff that smelled so cool? 


Ooops, way off topic. Sorry.


----------



## corinowalk

When I think of first grade, i think of the smell ditto copys made. Again, off topic!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> When I think of first grade, i think of the smell ditto copys made.


Dreamy smile!


----------



## Speed Racer

I don't remember ditto copies. We used a mimeograph and the ink smelled disgusting. :-x


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I love it, you guys make me feel YOUNG.  LOL, I'm getting too used to being around kids/teenagers and I just feel like an old lady all the time. 

That and telling my niece "When you're really OLD like me you can do *insert inappropriate activity for non-adult here*"


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> I don't remember ditto copies. We used a mimeograph and the ink smelled disgusting. :-x


I think mimeograph was the real name. 

You probably do not like the smell of markers either....


----------



## Speed Racer

MN, one of my best riding buddies will be 14 this year. I love that kid, and for some reason she thinks I'm just the _coolest! :lol:

_Hey, I don't mind being the age I am. When I was 20 I _thought_ I'd mind, but now that I'm here, I find that I don't.

Being older can be a blessing. You don't care if you have the latest fads, you're not constantly trying to one-up anyone, and you finally understand that the only _truly_ important things in life are your health and those you love.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Maybe my cousins will think I'm cooler when I'm older. I'm 29 and they're 18, 17, and 14 and I swear half the times they think I'm the biggest dork ever.  I just laugh though, when I was younger I was always worried about what people thought of me... now I don't care nearly as much and the older I get the less I care. 

My 5 1/2 year old niece thinks I'm just about the coolest thing ever though.  I can hardly wait until she can come trail riding with me! We had a really nice little "lesson" last night.


----------



## corinowalk

One of my best riding buddies is 12 and, like SR said, she thinks im pretty awesome. Im 30 now but i've honestly never cared much for whatever people think of me. I do my best and I love my life. If they don't, they can go pound salt. 

To bring that thought back around to the OP, don't do Parelli just because everyone at your barn does. Im sure you are much better than that but I thought it was worth mentioning. I am the laughing stock of my barn where just because I ride western, I am abusive. I don't do Parelli so I'm "Clueless to the language of the horse" As they say, the proof is in the pudding. My horse is far from perfect but he sure does behave better than theirs!


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think mimeograph was the real name.
> 
> You probably do not like the smell of markers either....


GACK! No, I hate the smell of markers. Puke!!! :-x


----------



## Spirithorse

You shouldn't stop watching it. There is so much wonderful information in those DVDs.


----------



## Northern

Coffeeaddict, you mentioned endless talking in the anti-PP gang? What to speak of rambling off-topic for far too many posts!


----------



## Spirithorse

Not to mention A LOT of misguided information from people who know nothing about the program.....


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> Coffeeaddict, you mentioned endless talking in the anti-PP gang? What to speak of rambling off-topic for far too many posts!


Threads evolve, get over it. :roll:

Spirit, I think we know enough about 'the program'. You're just having sour grapes because not everyone thinks the Mustachioed One and his Bitter Half are all that and a bag of Cheetos.

I don't need to watch DVDs and buy useless, expensive crap to be able train my horses to have good ground manners.

PNH isn't anything more than common sense horsemanship tarted up with fancy names and glittery packaging.


----------



## Spirithorse

From your posts, no, you don't know the first thing about what the program IS. And why would I have sour grapes when I could care less what you think of Parelli or myself simply because I follow the program? I stopped caring what others think a long time ago and just listen to my horse, he tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Northern

Speedracer, you & your anti-PP pals *devolved* this thread to yammer about outdated technology, & whatever! It's there for all to see.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Northern said:


> What to speak of rambling off-topic for far too many posts!


Were you a paste eater too?


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> Speedracer, you & your anti-PP pals *devolved* this thread to yammer about outdated technology, & whatever! It's there for all to see.



Goodness, get your knickers untwisted, Northern!

Threads evolve. Many of them don't stay on the original topic. It's endemic to _all_ BBs, not just this one.

I suggest you visit other BBs and not just stay on this one. You'll see what I'm saying to be true.

It's a rare thread topic that doesn't ever deviate from the original post.


----------



## HowClever

From someone who has watched many PP dvds and even followed the program at some point, it is not a new thing. It is simply fancier names and better marketing. And of course a more exuberant price tag. As my knowledge of the ins and outs of horses progressed I left the Parelli name behind. It works for some, it doesn't work for others. If the dvds aren't doing it for you, it's probably not the method for you either.

Personally, I enjoyed the "devolving"!


----------



## Spirithorse

Alwaysbehind said:


> Were you a paste eater too?


 
It's stuff like this that is extremely rude, unnecessary, and just plain immature. No wonder the thread has a negative vibe to it.


----------



## Northern

How do you expect OP to feel about it? This is good for the fact that it tells the OP much about the PP flamers here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Spirithorse said:


> It's stuff like this that is extremely rude, unnecessary, and just plain immature. No wonder the thread has a negative vibe to it.


You must have missed the thread that morphed into a paste eating in kindergarten and mint paste thread, hu? Did you know they made mint paste? I didn't.

It is called humor. Sorry I had to point that out to you.


The OP, to me, sounds like the type of person who enjoys a little humor and I am guessing their panties are not bunched at all about a little discussion about historical images and the smell of mimeograph copies.



I admit, I had not noticed a vibe associated with this thread either. Darn it. I missed out on mint paste and thread vibes.


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> How do you expect OP to feel about it? This is good for the fact that it tells the OP much about the PP flamers here.


The OP appears to have a sense of humor, and from what I could tell enjoyed the off topic discussions.

I couldn't care less if people want to throw their hard earned money at PP in order to make him rich off things that they could learn for _free._ PT Barnum was right, unfortunately.

I just don't see the point, because I have no need of DVDs, games with silly names (ooh, that rhymes!), or expensive 'gear' in order to train my horses to respect me.

But, whatever. If PP floats your boat, so be it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The OP did ask for opinions on the DVDs, right?

And we gave them, right?

We did not just post how stupid the other posters are, like some people.



Maybe you should tell the OP what is good about the DVDs?


----------



## coffeeaddict

> How do you expect OP to feel about it? This is good for the fact that it tells the OP much about the PP flamers here.


It doesn't bother me. I found it amusing. 



> Did you know they made mint paste? I didn't.
> ​


They make mint paste? I had no idea. 

Also, I must point this out because it's extremly important and I feel it must be said......the smell of markers is HEAVENLY. That is all. It is simply fact.


----------



## Speed Racer

coffeeaddict said:


> Also, I must point this out because it's extremly important and I feel it must be said......the smell of markers is HEAVENLY. That is all. It is simply fact.


Weirdo..... :wink: :lol:

Markers smell GROSS, even the 'scented' ones they have.


----------



## Spirithorse

I guess ignorance is in fact bliss for some.


----------



## Speed Racer

Spirithorse said:


> I guess ignorance is in fact bliss for some.


Yes, I guess it is. :rofl:

Oh wait, was that supposed to be an insult? I thought you were talking about yourself.

I do believe anyone who's heavily into PP must have had a humor-dectomy.

Even as a Bible thumpin' Christian, I can see the hilarity in organized religion.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

coffeeaddict said:


> They make mint paste? I had no idea.


Yeah. Me either. It came up in another thread. Now I think I need to find out what this mint paste thing is all about.
It makes you wonder why someone thought to add mint smell to paste. "Gee Bob, you think it will make paste better if we make it smell like mint?" 
"Yeah Sue, what a great idea. The kids eat it anyway so why not make it smell good too."
:lol:




coffeeaddict said:


> Also, I must point this out because it's extremly important and I feel it must be said......the smell of markers is HEAVENLY. That is all. It is simply fact.


I knew I liked you before...but now..... You totally rock in my world.

What does speed racer know about good smells anyway? :wink:



Spirithorse said:


> I guess ignorance is in fact bliss for some.


Are you talking about mint paste or trying to be insulting?

Though I suppose if you are talking about mint paste you could still be insulting because the OP and I did not know mint paste existed.


----------



## Spirithorse

Nope, not meant to be an insult at all. It's amazing how much of one's true personality can be shown over the Internet. At least I'm not making a fool out of myself.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> What does speed racer know about good smells anyway? :wink:



Hey, now that's JUST RUDE!!!! :evil:

How DARE you insult my marker hating sense of smell?

Geez, I guess now the OP can see what you're REALLY like! 

Speed flounces off in a huff.....


----------



## Speed Racer

Spirithorse said:


> At least I'm not making a fool out of myself.


You just go on believin' that if it makes you feel better, Sunshine. :wink:


----------



## Tennessee

:lol: I see this thread has ventured off topic, but I will go ahead and put in my opinion anyways.


I am kind of on the fence with Parelli. I know when I trained my first horse I looked into Parelli because he was easy to understand and seemed to be geared towards beginners. Now, I wasn't a beginner to horses (been riding by myself since I was three), but training was new to me. The horse I trained turned out to be a darned good horse. It could have just been the temperament of the horse, or Parelli could have been a great thing for me.

Now that I've looked a little farther into the training world I rely on trainers like Clinton Anderson and John Lyons for advice. In my mind, (and I could be completely wrong about this) trainers like Clinton Anderson are focused more towards creating a better horse overall, whereas Parelli is focused more on creating a better team as horse and rider.

I think that unless you have watched the entire DVD collection and put forth an effort to actually try Parelli then maybe your judgment of him is not the best. I have Linda Parelli on Facebook, and she has been nothing but helpful with me when I have had a problem.


----------



## coffeeaddict

> It makes you wonder why someone thought to add mint smell to paste.


Ah, now it makes sense. When you mentioned that I automatically thought you meant mint FLAVORED paste. For the kids who eat it. And I thought....huh? I could just picture the paste eaters gulping it down!

But mint SCENTED paste is much less dangerous. lol!



> I think that unless you have watched the entire DVD collection and put forth an effort to actually try Parelli then maybe your judgment of him is not the best. I have Linda Parelli on Facebook, and she has been nothing but helpful with me when I have had a problem.


I think Northern pointed this out too, and you are both right. I do need to try and find time to watch them all then my opinion on it will hold more water.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speedy, obviously you did not read my signature line. Flouncing off in a huff is not allowed.



spirithorse said:


> Nope, not meant to be an insult at all. It's amazing how much of one's true personality can be shown over the Internet.






Well yes, it is. Isn't it?

:wink:




spirithorse said:


> I'm not making a fool out of myself.


I suppose you could look at it that way. I suppose......




coffeeaddict said:


> But mint SCENTED paste is much less dangerous. lol!


Well, I do not know that it does not taste like mint. I was not a paste eater (that I remember).
But think about it. Most kindergartners are not developed enough to say 'oh this only smells yummy, it will not taste yummy'.
​


----------



## Spirithorse

speedracer, there is a term that floats around public schools that describes people who act like you do, it's called a bully. Me personally, I'm not affected by it because if I react that gives you what you want....a reaction. I'm simply stating what appears to be fact.


----------



## Spirithorse

Alwaysbehind, no it was not an insult. If I had intended it to be an insult, I would have made it directly to speedracer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I guess I need to go back and read where SR was so insulting (and she was not responding to someone else who was already insulting her).

*off to re-read things.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I don't see anything wrong with making a fool of yourself. In fact a good bit of life is a heck of alot better if you can learn to laugh at yourself and your mistakes. Not to mention when to poke fun at yourself.

I've defended you before Spirit, but sometimes you need to lighten up a little bit. People are more inclined to listen to you if you don't get so easily offended. 

Now back to the off-topic convo - I never ate paste but I did try a ladybug once... Just so ya'll know it was NASTY.


----------



## Spirithorse

There is no use in attempting to get people to listen...it would be wasted effort. I'm not offended, like I said, I quit caring what other people think a long time ago.


----------



## Speed Racer

Tennessee, you make some interesting points, but you weren't new to horses when you ventured into PP land. You already had some basic skill sets, which I bet came in very handy. 

You also don't seem to be rabid about PP, nor do you froth at the mouth if someone ventures less than a stellar opinion of him and his program.

I'm not opposed at all to NH, because NH is nothing more than common sense horsemanship. I'm opposed to the _marketing_ and cult-like aspects of the PNH camp, not NH in and of itself.

Anyone who has been around horses long enough incorporates anything that works into their dealings with them. It's only when someone touts one _particular_ way as the only Truly Enlightened Path, is where I take exception.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Spirit -Yeah, sometimes that is the case, but personally I've found if you change the delivery a bit it makes people actually want to listen to what you have to say. 

This is coming from a hunter who has convinced close to 10 rabid-anti hunters that there is indeed nothing wrong with hunting (even if it's not their bag of tea).


----------



## Speed Racer

Spirithorse said:


> Me personally, I'm not affected by it because if I react that gives you what you want....a reaction. I'm simply stating what appears to be fact.


Really, if you're not affected by what I post, why do you keep reacting to it?

Your logic is flawed, dear.

I'm not being a bully, I'm merely disagreeing with you. You don't like that, and come off like a rather snooty, self absorbed, stick in the mud.

You obviously DO care, or you'd just walk away and let us have our off topic discussion. I didn't bring the fight, you and Northern did.


----------



## Tennessee

Speed Racer said:


> I'm opposed to the _marketing_ and cult-like aspects of the PNH camp, not NH in and of itself.


I agree. I knew better than to rely on him COMPLETELY or else I would end up broke (er...well, I'm broke anyways. lol.) and maybe not have such great results.

The thing I don't like about Parelli is the games and such. I never got into that. My horse is a horse, not a dog to be played with. 

But, like I said, their methods did help me a lot. I am not pro-Parelli, nor am I anti-Parelli.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

^ Yes! (oops, others posted while I was posting, agreeing with SR's post to Tennessee. I obviously need to learn to type faster.)

My husbands trainer does lots of NH stuff. He has DVDs galore of the various big name gurus. 
He is also a VERY experienced horseman. 

He watches his DVDs and takes bits and pieces from them and uses them to help add to what he already knows.

I think it is a great approach.



MN, are lady bugs crunchy? And do they really have a taste? They seem so small that they would not have much of a taste.


----------



## Northern

*Spirit,* I thank you for joining me in warning OP to give a thorough investigation of PP, & for being polite & sincere here.


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> *Spirit,* I thank you for joining me in warning OP to give a thorough investigation of PP, & for being polite & sincere here.


You and Spirit were being polite? Calling people rude and bullies is what passes for polite now?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

AB - Yes, they are crunchy... They have a VILE taste too. I can't even describe it that's how nasty it was. *shudder*


----------



## kmacdougall

My opinion of Parelli is that it's a crock. 

If you treat your horse right and spend time with him, you can create just as good a bond with him. I think a lot of people are like "ohhh, we need to do Parelli so our be-ootiful little ponnehs have a bond with us!" umm.. No. Go spend some time with your horse. You go to the barn you board at once a week and you want to know why you don't have a bond with your horse? Give me a break.

The closest my horse has ever been to Parelli is when he ate a popsicle I made out of kool-aid and that little ****** follows me through hell & high water without the aid of Pat Parelli.

If you are a well educated enough horseman and an effective rider Parelli's gimicks and tricks are pretty easy to do without using a fancy stick named after a stupid vegetable. 

And by the way, my mom never let me eat paste, play in the mud, or buy DVDs that included people talking about horses with sticks and flags and trying to be their horse's best friends. I lost all respect for Parelli (because I had very little to start with..) when Linda was trying to sell her breeches for like $2000. For $2000, Linda better be standing on the corner of the red light district wearing them!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> AB - Yes, they are crunchy... They have a VILE taste too. I can't even describe it that's how nasty it was. *shudder*


:think:

I never would have thought that about them.
They are cute and all.

Do you suppose they taste bad because they are bright colored and predators (birds and such) would otherwise eat them in mass and the nasty taste makes them not appealing to them (and humans)?


----------



## Tennessee

kmacdougall said:


> If you are a well educated enough horseman and an effective rider Parelli's gimicks and tricks are pretty easy to do without using a fancy stick named after a stupid vegetable.


:lol::lol:

Just choked on a peppermint when I read that.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

AB - That might just be it. You know like monarch butterflies are all bright colored? Apparently they're poisonous or something. Sadly, I was apparently too stupid to realize this as a child. Good thing we aren't still feral right? I wouldn't have made it past 5.


----------



## FlitterBug

OOOH, this thread looks so fun! I'm sorry I missed it! Just to add, I didn't eat paste, sniff markers, or eat bugs, however, as boring as I may be at a party, I make a great DD!

To the OP, in my opinion, you aren't missing anything in the PP world. I work with a trainer that was a former 3* trainer and I've heard stories about the big man himself that would make the most devote followers faint in disbelief. So as far as "knowing the program", I do, but you couldn't pay me to follow it. I was given a horse trained by a parelli professional, and I must say that it is one of the most challenging horses I've had to work with, and I've had some doozies.

I first saw the program 10 years ago, and at 16 yrs old, I was laughing out loud while looking at the products. At the time, I had no place to speak of it, but I make it a point to do my research. It may have its place for some people, but would not cut it for my horses and what we need to do on a day to day basis. The program tells people what they want to hear, they get the results that they want to get because they think its cool when a horse does something simple when they ask it to, however, these results do not stand up in the majority of the horse world.

The program is not magic bullet that has been found after 1000s of years of people working with horses. One of the barns that I pass through frequently has many Parelli followers. They come to me all excited because "Fluffy" (names have been changed to protect the innocent) did circle work with a saddle and a bridle today and he didn't get upset! Did I mention that Fluffy is 20 yrs old and probably has more miles than my truck? Yet this is such exciting information day after day when Fluffy is already fully capable of being out on the trail or packing a rider around the arena, and he is still circling with a saddle on like its something amazing. Its developed to play on peoples' emotions, its easy to reach your expectations when they are low.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I did not know that about Monarchs. I will have to remember that if I am ever stuck in the wilderness. No eating Monarch butterflies.

I learn all kinds of good things here. Thank you.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Good thing we aren't still feral right? I wouldn't have made it past 5.


:rofl:

Hey, it's not just the brightly colored ones that taste vile. Those little black bugs are pretty nasty, too.

Um, at least that's what I've _heard. _Yeah, what I've heard. Not that I've ever _eaten_ one or anything.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Any particular black bugs you know, oops, I mean you heard about?

Ants? Beatles?


----------



## Speed Racer

Beetles. I never ate a Beatle. They were already adults when I was a kid. I did like their music, though. :wink:

Apparently, eating paste in kindergarten is more widespread than we thought, because there's a website where you can get t-shirts that state it proudly!

http://www.zazzle.com/ate_paste_in_kindergarten_tshirt-235487236995957468


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I've heard ants taste good. Very crunchy with a slightly nutty taste? I wonder what those black bugs are? 

Not that I'll be eating any bugs anytime soon. Ick.


----------



## Jolly Badger

corinowalk said:


> To bring that thought back around to the OP, don't do Parelli just because everyone at your barn does. Im sure you are much better than that but I thought it was worth mentioning. *I am the laughing stock of my barn where just because I ride western, I am abusive.* I don't do Parelli so I'm "Clueless to the language of the horse" As they say, the proof is in the pudding. My horse is far from perfect but he sure does behave better than theirs!


The funny thing is, when I first moved to my current barn (most people ride in western saddles and only do trail), I was the laughing stock because my background/foundation is in the English riding disciplines. So, it was assumed that I was a "prissy arena rider" and that my horse was spoiled and coddled "English horse" that would spook at its own shadow.

We've long since proven them wrong in their assumptions.:lol:

The whole "language of the horse" thing makes me giggle, because it's not like Parelli (or any of the NH gurus) have discovered anything new or earth-shattering. Programs like Parelli basically just make up new names for things that most people with basic horse sense are already aware of, and act like it's some kind of secret code that only they are aware of.

To me, that doesn't indicate that they know any more about horses than the average horse owner. It just means that they probably spent way more money than they really needed to.:lol:


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, I "followed" the PP formula for a while. It gets boring FAST for both horse and rider, (if you ever GET to ride). I know a supposedly "level 3" combo, whose horse runs at top speed AWAY from her in the pasture whenever he sees her because she pesters him with the PP stuff EVERY MINUTE she can. Isn't the horse supposed to come running up to you with joy by the time you get to level 3? She has ridden him maybe twice in the past 6 months, because he doesn't want her to. Am I missing something here? That isn't a bond the way I see it. I'm not saying there aren't some good nuggets to be taken away and used IN COMBINATION with other training techniques, but these "jump in with both feet, this way or no other way" fanatics drive me up a wall. Yes it has some good points, so do many other methods out there, and I mix and match depending on what the horse needs. They are all different, just like people, and not ever horse is going to respond the same to step 1, step 2, step 3, which is how PP works.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, ya'll are a bunch of freaks LOL. Talking about eating paste and sniffing markers and munching bugs. And here I get called a weirdo for nibbling a range cube or breaking a corner off the salt block in the pasture to suck on. I even drink out of the tank beside my horse when the windmill isn't pumping. ROFL, give me horse snot any day over a bug.


----------



## Spirithorse

Speed Racer said:


> Really, if you're not affected by what I post, why do you keep reacting to it?
> 
> Your logic is flawed, dear.
> 
> I'm not being a bully, I'm merely disagreeing with you. You don't like that, and come off like a rather snooty, self absorbed, stick in the mud.
> 
> You obviously DO care, or you'd just walk away and let us have our off topic discussion. I didn't bring the fight, you and Northern did.


 
I'm not reacting, I am responding. It's very different. Like I said, I _don't care_ if you disagree with me or not. I didn't bring a fight, I stuck up for Parelli, not to mention myself, and the negative, poking-fun comments is what flared this up.


----------



## Spirithorse

apachiedragon said:


> Yes, I "followed" the PP formula for a while. It gets boring FAST for both horse and rider, (if you ever GET to ride). I know a supposedly "level 3" combo, whose horse runs at top speed AWAY from her in the pasture whenever he sees her because she pesters him with the PP stuff EVERY MINUTE she can. Isn't the horse supposed to come running up to you with joy by the time you get to level 3? She has ridden him maybe twice in the past 6 months, because he doesn't want her to. Am I missing something here? That isn't a bond the way I see it. I'm not saying there aren't some good nuggets to be taken away and used IN COMBINATION with other training techniques, but these "jump in with both feet, this way or no other way" fanatics drive me up a wall. Yes it has some good points, so do many other methods out there, and I mix and match depending on what the horse needs. They are all different, just like people, and not ever horse is going to respond the same to step 1, step 2, step 3, which is how PP works.


This is not a Level 3 team, that is pre-Level 1. Apparently this person has skipped ahead by an extreme degree.


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, then she was passed by Parelli trainers that THOUGHT they wereLevel 3 in the arena - I've seen her certificates... I guess that makes it even more frightening.


----------



## Speed Racer

Spirithorse said:


> Like I said, I _don't care_ if you disagree with me or not. I didn't bring a fight, I stuck up for Parelli, not to mention myself, and the negative, poking-fun comments is what flared this up.


Apparently you do care, or you wouldn't keep coming back to this thread.

I doubt seriously that PP needs you to stick up for him, and nobody said anything to you or _about_ you, until you came charging in with your snarky comments.


----------



## barrelracer892

Spirithorse said:


> This is not a Level 3 team, that is pre-Level 1. Apparently this person has skipped ahead by an extreme degree.


 
Or maybe the program isn't working for that horse and rider combination. Everyone is different and nobody can expect tremendous results on a one-size-fits-all program.


----------



## kmacdougall

double posted, please see below


----------



## kmacdougall

Yo Spirithorse, mind replying to my post? I thought I wrote a very honest, true opinion of Parelli (ie if you have a clue what you're doing, its not for you) which I thought would give you & Northern a basis for conversation but all you've really done is clap your hands over your ears and say "lalala I ca't hear you, Parelli way or the highway, don't talk about paste". I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the widely accepted theory that if you're worth your salt as a horseman you don't need a veggie stick to achieve results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Kmac, I personally prefer a kohlrabi stick over a carrot stick. Carrot sticks are sooo last year!


----------



## kmacdougall

Speed Racer said:


> Kmac, I personally prefer a kohlrabi stick over a carrot stick. Carrot sticks are sooo last year!


SR, I recently invested in a celery stick. I popped some peanut butter on that bad boy and shared it with my horse. He enjoyed it so much he allowed me to ride him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk

See what happens when I go to the barn and leave this thread unattended?!! 

Just because I am so proud of it...I will admit, i am the person on the other thread who admitted to eating paste...and even confessed the minty tasty. Remember earlier in this thread I mentioned that when I think of first grade I think of the smell of Ditto ink. When I think of kindergarten, I think of that minty, pasty smell---and taste. I dont regret eating paste, there were no side effects. Other than this loving horses crap...I think the paste did me in for sure. 

As far as the other crap that has gone on....Spirit and Northern...c'mon guys! Lighten UP! Were just having fun! Im sorry that you didnt jump on the threat right away and grab up someone who didn't like PP and turn them around. We got to them first. 

Ive stated it before and Ill say it again...I am all for whatever works for whoever. Of all the stuff that was said, I was actually a bit put off by saying that we influenced this persons decision. We stated *opinions* which is what a BB is allllll about. Sorry that offended you that we dont like the same thing. I shall call you tomorrow to find out what to wear to dinner...wouldnt want to offend. 

For the record...i think *most* natural horsemanship is CRAP. Not just PP. The name "Natural Horsemanship" is just so laden with marketing ploys, I cant even get past it and onto the first very expensive DVD! The only thing natural that comes out of my horse is MANURE. I force him to wear a halter. I force him to ride. I force him to eat pre-made pelleted foods. I also FORCE him to eat cookies, and apples and carrots. None of which are in his *natural* habitat. 

But now that I have all that CRAP off my chest....lets go back to silly name calling and talking about grade school.

I love the smell of markers...my favorite are those ones that smell like the color. I wonder if they still make those? 

Ive never eaten a bug on purpose but i did have a "me myself and Irene" moment on my motorcycle a few years ago and I think I may have eaten one of those dinosaur sized moths. It tasted exactly how it sounds


----------



## Speed Racer

kmacdougall said:


> SR, I recently invested in a celery stick. I popped some peanut butter on that bad boy and shared it with my horse. He enjoyed it so much he allowed me to ride him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooh, how 'savvy' of you! :lol:

Maybe I should try the celery stick approach with mine.


----------



## corinowalk

I hate vegetables in the shape of sticks anyways.


----------



## smrobs

Yes, corino, they still make the fruity smelling markers. I got some for my niece for her birthday last year. For some reason, they don't smell as good as they used to. LOL


----------



## corinowalk

My mom always had to 'supervise' marker time because I would get caught trying to eat them. Boy...I was a really dumb child! I hope some of that has worn off!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Beetles. I never ate a Beatle. They were already adults when I was a kid. I did like their music, though. :wink:


Darn, spell check failed me on that one, hu?

Eating a Beatle would have to go into the adult section of the forum.


<dreamy look> Fruity smelling markers!

And you are so right, smrobs, they do not smell as good as they used to. 
They must have changed them. Yeah, that is it. They must have changed them. It can not be my crappy kid brain remembered them smelling much better than they do.

What about scratch and sniff stickers. Way freaking cool things.


Eating a big moth sounds like it would be chalky. Yuck.


----------



## corinowalk

I loved those "Mr. Yuck" stickers too. They didn't deter me from trying to drink Draino...just kidding...my brother drank Draino


----------



## Speed Racer

My youngest brother drank furniture polish once. Stupid kid.

I guess because it _kinda_ smelled like lemons he thought it was lemonade.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

How do you drink furniture polish? It is in a spray can.


Speaking of spray cans (off topic of our off topic conversation). I saw the coolest thing at Walmart the other day. Cool in a 'nifty idea but who the heck is going to pay that for that' way.

They now sell pancake batter all made in a spray can, like a cheez whiz or whip cream can. 

Who thinks of these things? Is that hard to add liquid and stir?


Sorry for the tangent. Back to paste and markers and bug eating.


----------



## apachiedragon

I still stand in the cleaning aisle at the grocery store and smell all the scratch and sniff stickers on the febreeze and glade cans, lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Wonder if those pancakes have that aerosol (sp?) can taste...like spray butter?


----------



## barrelracer892

apachiedragon said:


> I still stand in the cleaning aisle at the grocery store and smell all the scratch and sniff stickers on the febreeze and glade cans, lol.


 
I do too!! They smell so good :]


----------



## Speed Racer

Silly Always, you're thinking about _today's_ furniture polish!

When my brothers and I were young'uns, furniture polish came in bottles and you either poured the polish on a piece of furniture, or a rag/cloth.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yuck, I don't even like normal pancakes. Can't imagine that being in a spray can does anything for their taste.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You are not that much more prehistoric than I am. We had spray cans when I was a kid. I remember them. I got in trouble more than once for using up the whole can because it was fun to spray it on the coffee table and play in the waxy stuff.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Can't imagine that being in a spray can does anything for their taste.


If they had not been so crazy expensive I would have bought them just to try them.

I wonder if PP and LP eat spray can pancakes? (trying to keep it on topic)


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Yuck, I don't even like normal pancakes.



BLASPHEMY!!!! :shock:

I love me some pancakes, but won't turn down a waffle or French Toast, either. Pretty much anything that has maple syrup as an ingredient for eating it, I'm there! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

If it has CARBS ill eat it. I wonder if paste, moths or markers have carbs...it might be a new fad diet to try! 

No wonder my hiney has widened considerably in the past years


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh yuck. Maple syrup is yucky! Yuck Yuck Yuck!

Love me some pancakes, waffles or french toast though.

I tend to put peanut butter, or jelly, or both on my pancakes/waffles/french toast.




corinowalk said:


> If it has CARBS ill eat it. I wonder if paste, moths or markers have carbs...it might be a new fad diet to try!


Great plan. For every french fry you eat you have to eat a moth, spoon of paste or marker.

I bet people will loose quite a bit of weight.

I think you should market this diet plan. You will become rich. I wonder if the PP followers would buy it?


----------



## Speed Racer

I'll bet paste has carbs.

Water and flour make glue. Add sugar, eggs, oil, and milk and you have cake batter.

No wonder cake sticks so hard to my butt! :-x

Always, I tried the peanut butter thing on my pancakes. NO LIKE!


----------



## barrelracer892

I love sorghum syrup. The town I live in is famous for it's "Sorghum Festival." :] Have yall ever tried mixing sorghum syrup with butter so it makes a thick liquid and eating it with a biscuit? YUMMM!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have never heard of sorghum syrup. What is it?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Nummm... french toast. I absolutely adore french toast, especially homemade. No maple syrup though, just butter and powdered sugar.

The only thing maple syrup is good with is sausage. 

Yeah, what's sorgum syrup?


----------



## corinowalk

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think you should market this diet plan. You will become rich. I wonder if the PP followers would buy it?


ofcourse...it makes no sense!


----------



## barrelracer892

Scan over this website:

Georgia Sorghum Festival


----------



## Speed Racer

Sorghum is similar to sugar cane, isn't it? 

So that means it's a grass-based syrup as opposed to a tree-based one like maple.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Festival looks fun. But what does it taste like?



They sell this bread at Wegmans called Red White and Blue bread. It is a whole wheat loaf that has cranberries and blueberries in it. Large crystals of sugar on the top.

Thick slices of Red White and Blue bread made into french toast, where vanilla and a little sugar are added to the french toast egg mix.....dreamy!

Best breakfast ever.


----------



## apachiedragon

I saw a recipe for a grilled french toast ham sandwich the other day. Sounded yummy. I make peanut butter and jelly "waffle-wiches" to take out to the barn in the AM if I'm in a hurry!


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer-- Right!

AlwaysBehind-- That sounds really good :]


----------



## FlitterBug

Hey BarrelRacer, have you ever been to Mule Day? I think its in Calvary, GA, first weekend in Nov every year. I used to go every year when I was younger, cane sugar was always the big thing there. Well..... cane sugar and mules....


----------



## barrelracer892

Nope, never heard of it. I'll look it up! I love the Sunbelt Agricultural Exposition in Moultrie, GA. Have you ever been to that?


----------



## barrelracer892

Mule Day looks like so much fun!! I might just have to take a trip down there to it!


----------



## coffeeaddict

> Thick slices of Red White and Blue bread made into french toast, where vanilla and a little sugar are added to the french toast egg mix.....dreamy!


That sounds insanely good and is making me very hungry! 

I would be one of those people that would buy the spray can pancake mix, just because it seems like it'd be easier to make perfectly round circles with it! Perfectly round pancakes taste better than lopsided ones. The shape makes all the difference...


----------



## corinowalk

Not to get on topic...but did anyone notice that the banner over this is "Parrelli...the answer to all your horse training problems"

Had to mention it...its just funny to me!


----------



## FlitterBug

I haven't been to the ag expo, but my husband has and my good friend lives in Tifton. I was actually just in Moultrie last weekend for her wedding!


----------



## Fluffy Pony

Lol this thread is amazing.

It shows how people get so mad and defensive over something and they don't bother to read much in the threads to understand the true humor of it lol.


----------



## smrobs

You guys are making me hungry though I am with MNT, you can keep your pancakes. Maple syrup = yum, french toast = yum but spend almost 6 years in a prison where they turn out 4000 of the nastiest pancakes you have ever seen, smelled, or tasted no less than 4 times a week and you will start to lose your cravings for them.


----------



## Jolly Badger

corinowalk said:


> I love the smell of markers...my favorite are those ones that smell like the color. I wonder if they still make those?


I used to have a pack of smelly markers, but not the "usual" fruity smells (red = cherry, orange = um, orange). Each marker had a Winnie the Pooh characer, and the scents were things like red= balloon. But the coolest one in the pack, I thought, was the brown one. . .it actually smelled like DIRT! I mean, fresh soil, like working in a garden. Sadly, they were kind of cheap markers and didn't last very long, but they were so cute!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

OP, just curious, do any of your Parelli pals actually ride their horses?...outside of the safe confines of a ring? I'm asking because I have yet to see a member actually ride a horse. 

Mint paste? You guys are messed up. I ate Purina cat food as a 3 year old. Now that tasted good. What can I say, the cat made it look very inviting.


----------



## Jolly Badger

kmacdougall said:


> SR, I recently invested in a celery stick. I popped some peanut butter on that bad boy and shared it with my horse. He enjoyed it so much he allowed me to ride him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol::lol:

Love it!

However, my horse turns up his nose at celery. I've tried.

And yet, I have caught him munching on dry twigs as if they were the tastiest things ever. 

Therefore, I'm going to invent a Stick Stick and mass-market it as the _Greatest Horse Training Device Ever_.:wink:


----------



## coffeeaddict

> OP, just curious, do any of your Parelli pals actually ride their horses?...outside of the safe confines of a ring? I'm asking because I have yet to see a member actually ride a horse.



It's a small barn, and of the five people that board there, I've only seen one riding. She rides in the outdoor ring or hacks around the barn, but there are no trails there. I don't know if she's ever gone elsewhere to trail ride.

Another one has an injured horse so she only lunges him. 

I haven't seen the others riding much, but probably because we come at different times.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Coffeeaddict, is that your horse in your avatar? That's one beautiful looking horse. Looks like a big caramel. MMmmmmm...caramel,


----------



## coffeeaddict

Yes, that's Cookie! I got her from an auction. She needs work, but she is a smart cookie (pun intended) and she will get there. 

She will be happy to hear she got a compliment!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Do you have a pic of all of her?


----------



## coffeeaddict

I don't have any really good conformation pics, but this was taken 2 weeks after I got her. (It's been 3 months now) 









And here's one of her running around the round pen. 









I need to snap more pictures of her!


----------



## smrobs

She's gorgeous. Her trot looks really animated, is it rough to ride?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

She's so cute!!


----------



## coffeeaddict

She has a very bouncy trot and it took me a while to get used to it. She is half saddlebred, so while she is not a gaited horse, she does have some leg action going on and it makes the trot...interesting to ride. lol

Of course that also means her head is always in the clouds and she is a very hollow mover. That's something we are working on.


----------



## kitten_Val

10 pages of eating paste, bugs, markers, polish, and whatever else crap! People, you are crazy! :lol:


----------



## smrobs

10 pages? I only have 4. But then again, I have 40 posts per page too LOL.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

kitten_Val said:


> 10 pages of eating paste, bugs, markers, polish, and whatever else crap! People, you are crazy! :lol:


Please get you facts straight...that's MINT paste.


----------



## EternalSun

Hahahaha . . . I have to get my hands on "_the Greatest Horse Training Device Ever_" for my yearling. What do you plan on marketing it at, a four figure price tag at least, I assume? Well, it's worth it if it will solve all of my problems with my horse!! Will it fold my laundry and wash my car too??

Parelli is a joke. I'm sorry, but it is. I've been at a Parelli barn now for over a year, and while I love my barn owner to death, she is drowing in the kool aid and nothing I say to her makes any difference. The most frustrating part is she, like a few people on this board *cough cough spirthorse*, has the same philosophy "Nope, nope, Parelli is the ONLY way to do it, no way would I ever try anything else, if he says it that's what goes . . . What, you like Clinton Anderson??? You actually _ride_ your horse?!! ABUSE!!!". 

Some of the stuff they come up with is unbelievable, like "well, I never had a problem catching my horse until I started Parelli, but thats because he was never confident enough to challenge me! I don't mind spending three hours a day chasing him around the field with my giant orange stick! Thats the game!". 

........... :x

Okay, whatever works for you. Hopefully when these poor people wake up and smell the coffee, their horses will still be somewhat salvagable and not yet the giant, pushy, spoiled monsters that are mass produced by PNH.


----------



## Spirithorse

I don't understand why people think Parelli people don't ride their horses. I ride my horse outside of arenas, go on trail rides, I've done a mounted police desensitization clinic, gone to shows, worked cows....so I do ride my horse, as shocking as that might seem to you. And of course riding isn't abuse, using a bit isn't abuse, using a saddle isn't abuse....that's just people being absurd.

And to whoever it was who wanted my opinion on something, I didn't see that post....?


----------



## dressagexlee

I'm a dedicated reader - having just read 158 posts.
And I'm laughing my bloody *** off.


I would never do parelli myself, but I really don't care about "natural" horsemanship or gimmicks like that in general. Because, really, good training for anything - horses, dogs, et cetera - should never be one set way, or from one trainer. Horses are just like humans in that they all learn in a different way, not_ just_ the Parelli program, not _just_ the Anky formula (if you actually call that humane, anyway), and so forth.

The only beef I have with Parelli is that mustache. Where in the world did he kill that thing, and why is he wearing it on his face?


----------



## corinowalk

Oh my coffee! I thought that horse was seriously a model! Love her lil face! I can see why someone would want you to do NH with her...you cant see the whole horse when you are on it! 

Oh and dressagexlee, I dont trust anyone with a moustache that could eat me. That includes my father who looks like PP...It just looks like someone stapled a giant cowcatcher on his face!


----------



## SavvyHill

It all seems like "anti-abuse" mumbo-jumbo. I had a friend who was obsessed with Parelli and her horse was still the meanest, nastiest (to everyone except her) horse I'd ever met. NO ONE could go near her, and for some reason, my friend was proud that her horse was "loyal" to her. And her horse walked ALL OVER her, because Parelli taught her that "punishing a horse" was abuse. And her method of punishment was shaking a lead rope at the horse's head until it was practically SITTING on it's haunches. 
And don't even get me STARTED on how she would act if she ever saw you hit the horse. 

Parelli, to me, is a training method for self-righteous IDIOTS who have literally NO idea what they are doing. I'm sorry if I'm offending Parelli "trainers". 

If you're thinking about training a horse, you find a method that feels right to YOU, and utilize it. There's no RIGHT way to train a horse. There are efficient ways and inefficient ways, and the results are different, but every style is different. You choose what feels right to you and use it.


----------



## dressagexlee

SavvyHill said:


> And her horse walked ALL OVER her, because Parelli taught her that "punishing a horse" was abuse.


She would probably soil herself with the way I fixed Otis' kicking problem. He used to kick out sideways to try and get you in the leg.
So, I kicked him back one day. The bottom of my boot met his blubbery butt with and loud, "Oi!" from me. He's never tried it again since - even after five years of being allow to get away with it.


----------



## SavvyHill

Oh God. I remember my horse tried to throw me and I slapped him as hard I as could on the withers. She was like, "He was scared! You don't hit him when he's scared! And if I ever see you hit your horse again, I'LL hit YOU!" I was like, "He wasn't scared. His ears were pinned to his head. I KNOW when my horse is scared. That wasn't fear." I REALLY don't like Parelli. It's poisonous.


----------



## Eliz

Threads get off topic but usually people TRY to get them back on? This is getting out of hand. Srsly, grow up ppl.

And I have a national champion WP mare that has a jillion dollars in earning. Guess how I trained her? PARELLI!!!!! YES! We bonded, and...OMG... it was the most ah-mazing experience!!

All sarcasm aside (yes, that was sarcasm, pick your jaw up off the floor lol) I just thought of something. How many money earners in any discipline were trained using parelli? Very very few, if ANY.

I think I like the CONCEPT of parelli, and the CONCEPT of NH, but not the BS that goes with it. I was using "natural horsemanship methods" before there was such thing as "natural horsemanship" just because the CONCEPTS are the most obvious, effective ways of getting things done.

The groundwork is what killed me. I tried parelli-Yes! I did!- so no one can say I have no idea what I'm talking about. Anyway, the groundwork at first was good, but then came the BS and all the time WASTED doing it.

If you don't have a problem, then don't try and fix it! The PP groundwork was telling me to do this and this but I really didn't NEED to. Now I just deal with a problem when (and if) it ever comes up, and my horse is FINE on the ground.


----------



## corinowalk

dressagexlee said:


> She would probably soil herself with the way I fixed Otis' kicking problem. He used to kick out sideways to try and get you in the leg.
> So, I kicked him back one day. The bottom of my boot met his blubbery butt with and loud, "Oi!" from me. He's never tried it again since - even after five years of being allow to get away with it.


 We had a stall kicker that we cured in 5 minutes with milk jugs and pebbles. When he figured out that when he kicks the walls, the wall kicked back...he didn't like it so much!


----------



## flytobecat

marecare said:


> after an appropriate time passes you might refer to this time in your life like people that lived through the 70's.
> 
> You know, you bring out the old photos of the crazy haircuts and when you were dressed up in disco cloths.....ugh!
> 
> Is that really me with the carrot stick in my hand?
> 
> *oh no!* i can't believe i did that!


hahaha!


----------



## flytobecat

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have never heard of sorghum syrup. What is it?


Most people call them Molasses.


----------



## flytobecat

1. I actually read through this whole thread. You people are crazzeee!!
2. OP,I tried watching the Parelli DVD (I fell asleep through the 2nd DVD) & read one of his books (kept falling a sleep with that too). The man can talk.
3. After reading this thread I think I need to investigate PP further. (yes I said that)
Most the stuff PP talked about seemed to be things I already knew or heard about before. I really don't see anything too special about PP or the whole natural horsmanship thing.
4. I actually get more picking the brains of some my more experienced horsey friends.
I also learned a lot in a clinic I took taught by a local cowgirl (she won the mustang challenge in Texas last year -not to promote her or anything -hehe) 
$55 bucks for 4 hours. She taught me emergency dismount, whoa, and how to ask then tell (we don't ask twice around here), and not to be afraid of my horse.
It wasn't fancy, but enough to get me back in the saddle & on the trail.
5. For the record -I think markers smell great, but my mom wouldn't let me sniff them because I couldn't afford to loose the brain cells.


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch

Yikes! I gotta say I love natural horsemanship! When I was a kid getting into horses my mom and I didn't know _anything _We bought our first horse off a rental string /lol if that tells you anything. This guy had the worst manners ever and totally took advantage of our ignorance. And nearly killed us. We ended up selling him back after he reared up and flipped over backwards and put a full length cast on my mom's leg. Years later _after_ we got a very sweet mare, (who still kinda took advantage of us but not in a dangerous way) and I took a Parelli clinic. I look back and think of how different things could have been "if only I had known then what I know now" But I think that they have some really great teachings, I don't buy into all the products and I agree I haven't got much out of the videos  I was lucky and there were a couple of certified Parelli trainers who put clinics on at the barn we used to board at. And 95% of what I know about horses I learned from them (Love you Deb and Marga, if you see this!) So I guess if what you're doing works than great, but If you're having issues somewhere it's a great resource for finding the human error, which is usually the case.lol I also agree that it is very similar to the dog whisperer, in the sense you are looking at the horse as a horse and getting on their level to communicate better. But hey maybe I'm still a "starry-eyed" girl  Oh and they do use bits too


----------



## flytobecat

Oh one more thing -what's a "horsenality"?


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch

Wow, sorry I missed the middle FIFTEEN pages of posts before I wrote that! LOL! I am very sad that Natural Horsemanship has gotten such a bad image! I think there are alot of misunderstandings about it apparently. It's definitly better than the "Ol cowboy way" of "breaking" a horse. I dont understand the whole "anything but Parelli is horse abuse" view alot of people seem to have of it. I was taught to be as gentle as possible but as firm as neccessary. All commonsense stuff really, probablly what most horse savvy people already know. But when I came into horses greener than grass as a kid it was a lifesaver literally. Now I've been training horses and dogs for over 15 years not professionally or anything just my own. And I go back the the techniques I've learned time and time again. You have an open mind and listen and take what makes sense and works for you and you leave the rest. and you end up with your own personal toolbox of knowledge. Good Luck and Happy riding to ya


----------



## Lis

Wow, I love this thread. Nice to know I'm not the only insane person.

Do I like Parelli? Nope, I looked into it because I was loaning a horse and I didn't think it was for me. The fact that this horse had very few manners as well didn't help. 

I must be evil then since when the pony I loaned before the horse bit me on the back I bit him back. He never did it again and was he scared of me? Was he heck. He'd still come up to me in the field to be caught, probably because he knew I had peach flavoured sparkling water which was his favourite treat.

I'm also curious as to what a horsenality is? 

Maybe I should try and apply these things to my rabbit because he might think I'm a predator too despite the fact he isn't afraid to bully my last cat who was very much a true predator.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

coffeeaddict said:


> I would be one of those people that would buy the spray can pancake mix, just because it seems like it'd be easier to make perfectly round circles with it! Perfectly round pancakes taste better than lopsided ones. The shape makes all the difference...


Now that makes perfect sense. I agree. Shape does matter. They for sure taste better when shaped properly. Even when that shape is Mickey Mouse.



corinowalk said:


> Not to get on topic...but did anyone notice that the banner over this is "Parrelli...the answer to all your horse training problems"
> 
> Had to mention it...its just funny to me!


The fun I miss having ads turned off. That is pretty amusing for sure!



Fluffy Pony said:


> It shows how people get so mad and defensive over something and they don't bother to read much in the threads to understand the true humor of it lol.


You so hit the nail on the head on this! 
Why have fun when you can get your panties bunched and take everything personally...sigh.



Jolly Badger said:


> I used to have a pack of smelly markers, but not the "usual" fruity smells (red = cherry, orange = um, orange). Each marker had a Winnie the Pooh characer, and the scents were things like red= balloon. But the coolest one in the pack, I thought, was the brown one. . .it actually smelled like DIRT! I mean, fresh soil, like working in a garden.


So very jealous! Winnie the Pooh is the bestest thing ever and add way freaking cool smells to the markers.... Jealous.



Jolly Badger said:


> However, my horse turns up his nose at celery. I've tried.


Mine too. Something I do not get. He will eat just about anything else offered (including bute) but celery is not edible. 
I wonder if he is trying to tell me something about celery being evil in some way?
Do you suppose there will be some study soon telling us how eating celery is bad for you?



Jolly Badger said:


> And yet, I have caught him munching on dry twigs as if they were the tastiest things ever.
> 
> Therefore, I'm going to invent a Stick Stick and mass-market it as the _Greatest Horse Training Device Ever_.:wink:


Be careful with mas marketing thing. The trick here is to make it seem like you have to be extra special to be able to buy the Stick Stick. If just anyone can buy a Stick Stick there is less of a draw. You need to come up with a catchy name for the people that use the Stick Stick (think the PP Savvy Club) and charge people to be a member of this club. With that membership they are allowed to buy a Stick Stick.
Then Stick Stick's will sell like hot cakes... :wink: or waffles if you are the type that does not like pancakes.

Coffeaddict, your mare is pretty. The PP followers at your barn seem to be very active. Different than so many other PP barns where no one rides. Glad you at least landed in a barn where they will not look down on you for riding your horse, etc.




Spirithorse said:


> I don't understand why people think Parelli people don't ride their horses.


Because SOOOOOOOOO very many of them do not! Yes, there are exceptions (like you and the barn Coffeadict is at). But since Parelli is mainly marketed towards middle aged newbies who have always dreamed of having their own horsie the ratio of people who bow at the feet of PP who actively ride to those who simply do ground work leans very heavily to the ground work side.



flytobecat said:


> Most people call them Molasses.


OOOH! So sorghum syrup and molasses are the same thing?

Learned something. Cool.


----------



## kitten_Val

dressagexlee said:


> IThe only beef I have with Parelli is that mustache. Where in the world did he kill that thing, and why is he wearing it on his face?


I truly think it's a great PR trick! Look, as long as someone name NH guru with mustaches you know for sure who is it! :wink:


----------



## flytobecat

Sorghums is actually different than Molasses, but most people in the Southern US call them Molasses. They make the best bake beans. Mmmm.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hmmm, I do not like baked beans...... Probably will not like that then.... hmmm.... 

Will have to see if they carry that stuff at Wegmans.


----------



## Speed Racer

Please stop asking about 'horsenality'. I'll wet my pants if I laugh too much. 

For those of you who have found portions of PNH useful, good for you. I'm glad you could winnow something out of the sideshow that is Parelli.

I admire PP and his Bitter Half as marketing geniuses. As horse trainers, not so much.

Pat wasn't _too_ annoying and actually had some decent ideas before he married the Bottle Blonde. It became a circus freak act the moment she got her claws into the Mustachioed One, more's the pity.

I remember Pat back in the day when he was just a travelling one man show, and he and John Lyons used to do clinics at the same venues. I've been to clinics featuring both of them, and while I thought they were definitely playing to the masses and dumbing things down, there were some nuggets in there you could take away with you.

Now, it's all about the glitter, glitz, and how to separate folks from their money for very little in return.

Experienced horse people have no use for PNH because it's nothing new to any of us. For a noob it's an okay place to_ start_, but like training wheels, once you've learned how to actually _ride_ the bike, it needs to be left behind. There are other, better ways to get where you're going than PNH.


----------



## Eliz

^^
You said it all, Speed Racer.

Horsenalities is the corniest (sp?) word ever. Ever. And the dumbest concept!
What about regions? Did you know there are different regions of the horse? I'm glad I can call it region 2 because GAWD, I have a hard time remembering the term "withers"!

Oh, and I was watching an interview with PP and he takes credit for putting a name to natural horsemanship, or inventing it if you will! Pish posh. And I'm not even going to get into Linda's sloppy riding.


----------



## Speed Racer

Eliz said:


> Oh, and I was watching an interview with PP and he takes credit for putting a name to natural horsemanship, or inventing it if you will!


Interesting, since Xenophon around *400 BC* came up with the first written text describing a way to train horses that people are now calling NH. 

Linda is an absolute_ joke_ on a horse. If I rode like she does, flapping my arms like chicken, bouncing up and down on the saddle and my legs all over the place, my trainer would drag me off the horse so fast it wouldn't be funny. Then I'd be subject to no rein/no stirrup work on a longe line until I'd relearned how to sit a horse _properly_.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

[sarcasm] You two are just mean and evil and do not appreciate the finer aspects of LPs riding ability. Just because she is different than what you have been taught does not mean she is not better than you are. Maybe you just have not advanced the arm flapping, back slamming stage of your riding careers yet. You are just jealous. I mean really, can you jump over a picnic table? I know it is what everyone judges their riding ability on. Those who have jumped a picnic table (and lived to tell about it) and those who have not. You are obviously have nots.. it is clear in your rude comments about the best rider ever.[/sarcasm]


----------



## barrelracer892

flytobecat said:


> Sorghums is actually different than Molasses, but most people in the Southern US call them Molasses. They make the best bake beans. Mmmm.


 
Oh I love making baked beans with it! :]. I've actually never heard anybody around here call it molasses, but they probably do in other places in the South. We just call it sorghum syrup.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes SR, the sillyness and bling have increased EXPONENTIALLY since LP came aboard with her...um...inventive riding style. (See i can be nice when I try) And what IS with the jumping of the picnic table? Stupid dangerous gimmick designed simply for the oohs and ahhs. How many times have you been out on a ride and thought, gee, that picnic table looks lonely, let's go jump over it for kicks? And BOY do I wish we had a Wegman's near here...


----------



## coffeeaddict

Are there any videos of Linda riding? The few I could find on youtube are poor quality. I'm so curious!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I will let someone who is more video finding savvy (giggle, there is that word again) find you LP videos. 

If I remember correctly, there is one really poor quality one of her pretending to ride dressage and she truly does look like a chicken trying to take off from the back of her horse.


Apachie, I do not know how people live with out Wegmans. I feel very sorry for you people who do not have them. I guess there has to be one good thing about living in NY.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Apachie, I do not know how people live with out Wegmans. I feel very sorry for you people who do not have them. I guess there has to be one good thing about living in NY.


Well, it sure ain't your low property taxes! :shock:

I'll let you keep Wegman's out of pity for all the taxes you have to pay every year. I'll gladly keep Food Lion and Kroger, and keep on payin' my little bitty tax payments.


----------



## kitten_Val

Alwaysbehind said:


> Apachie, I do not know how people live with out Wegmans. I feel very sorry for you people who do not have them. I guess there has to be one good thing about living in NY.


We have one Wegman's out here (good drive though, the only reason I go is nearby Dover), and while I like it, my local shops are not much worse (like Martin, Superfresh, Safeway). :wink: I lived in NY for couple years and gladly moved when I had a chance. It was hell expensive (although I lived in NYC I must admit).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

What the heck is a Wegmans? And why are they so special?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It is not Wegmans fault we pay scary taxes, SR. :wink:

And yes, it is crazy expensive up here. We have to pay for...well..not going to get political. Lets just say NY is the place to move if you want others to support you. Those of us working will have to keep handing over money.

(And I have personally met more than one family who moved to NY because of how much free stuff they can get here.)

I have tried other grocery stores. Nothing rates. There is a Tops closer to my house. It is usually more expensive than Wegmans. Walmart is about the same distance away. Some things are cheaper there, and others are cheaper at Wegmans. I love how Wegmans supports the local farmers with locally grown produce. 

Lets see... PNH, Mint Paste, Marker sniffing, Pancakes in a can, LP's riding and now grocery stores.



MN Tigerstripes said:


> What the heck is a Wegmans? And why are they so special?


A grocery store. A really good grocery store. Very user friendly. Good food. Clean. Local.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Ahhh, that would be nice. I don't know if we have a grocery store that has mostly local foods. I believe most of the chains try to have local produce during the summer at least.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

There are lots of Wegmans now. But ... well, nothing really compares.

Here is Wegmans web site. Lots of good recipes on there if nothing else.
Linky

I asked Tops once why their store in the middle of apple country NY, in the middle of apple season only sold Washington State apples (um, the other side of the country....) 
Their response was that they had to buy from sources that could supply all of their stores.

HU?

NY grows lots of apples and supplies lots of places with them.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is not Wegmans fault we pay scary taxes, SR. :wink:


 
Oh, I know that Always. I just figured for your humongous, crazy taxes I think you deserve Wegmans. 

I'd like to have one, but Kroger is a pretty decent substitute, especially some of the higher-end ones.


----------



## coffeeaddict

We don't have a Wegmans in SC, but but we do have Publix and Bloom! 

Publix has tons of free samples (yummy!) and BOGO sales every week. 

Bloom has a coffee station so you can drink your coffee while you shop and little info kiosks that will tell you where an item is located in the store, give you recipes and other fun stuff. 

I wuv them both!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love free food samples.

If I shop at the right time I can eat a whole meals worth of free samples at Wegmans. 
And they are always free sampling the good stuff. One day I had crab legs.
Drool!


----------



## barrelracer892

Have yall ever heard of Ingles? It's a small grocery chain. They have some local produce in their stores. Bi-Lo does, also.


----------



## coffeeaddict

The free samples are my fav too. I will go to a store that always has samples over one that doesn't any day of the week! 

Publix has a station with a guy that sits there and cooks meals all day long and gives you little plates of them. It's my first stop!

Wegmans sounds very nifty! Maybe they'll branch out one day and move south so the rest of us can check it out!


----------



## apachiedragon

If you go to Sam's on a weekend, you can graze and fill yourself up on all the samples. Best place to go for free lunch, lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

coffeeaddict said:


> Wegmans sounds very nifty! Maybe they'll branch out one day and move south so the rest of us can check it out!


I think they have made it to Maryland.

Barrelracer, I have not heard of Ingles. I like any store that is willing to support the local guy.


----------



## Tennessee

The only thing we have in my podunk town is a Wal Mart, and that's the biggest building in the town. =/


----------



## barrelracer892

Tennessee said:


> The only thing we have in my podunk town is a Wal Mart, and that's the biggest building in the town. =/


Same as ours! Our Wal-Mart doesn't even have CRAP in it, and it just got built a few months ago! I always go to the one the next couple towns over.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

We don't even have a big store in my town. In fact the closest grocery store to me closes at 5:30pm Sundays and has the tiniest selection ever. It's like 1/16 the size of a normal WalMart


----------



## Speed Racer

Closest grocery store to me is 20 miles.

Closest Wally World is the same, now that they've opened one up in the nearest town.

Of course, I _work_ in civilization, just don't _live_ there, so I can stop at several different grocery stores on the way home from work during the week.

I prefer to shop on the weekends though, so I'm waiting for TSC to come closer than 30 miles away. If they put one next to the Walmart in Appomattox, I'll only have 20 miles to go instead of 30 when I need feed.


----------



## Tennessee

barrelracer892 said:


> Same as ours! Our Wal-Mart doesn't even have CRAP in it, and it just got built a few months ago! I always go to the one the next couple towns over.


That's how it is here. 



And our town is big, there just isn't a lot of people living in it. It's mostly farmers and cattlemen here, but we do have one big arsenal (the town I live in is nicknamed "Boom Town" because of all of the explosives that we make for the Army) which is where most people work.


----------



## barrelracer892

Tennessee said:


> That's how it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> And our town is big, there just isn't a lot of people living in it. It's mostly farmers and cattlemen here, but we do have one big arsenal (the town I live in is nicknamed "Boom Town" because of all of the explosives that we make for the Army) which is where most people work.


 
Where at in Tennessee do you live? Our town is similar. It's small, the population is 700, and it used to be just a total agricultural town. Tourists invaded .


----------



## Spirithorse

It's sad that some people find joy and pleasure out of criticizing and making fun of others whos experience and skills out does their own.


----------



## Tennessee

barrelracer892 said:


> Where at in Tennessee do you live? Our town is similar. It's small, the population is 700, and it used to be just a total agricultural town. Tourists invaded .


Well, I don't want to say the exact town because this is a public forum, but I'm close to Fort Campbell (KY/TN State Line) and kind of close to Nashville.


----------



## dressagexlee

Spirithorse said:


> It's sad that some people find joy and pleasure out of criticizing and making fun of others whos experience and skills out does their own.


...???


----------



## barrelracer892

Tennessee said:


> Well, I don't want to say the exact town because this is a public forum, but I'm close to Fort Campbell (KY/TN State Line) and kind of close to Nashville.


Gotcha I know where you're talkin bout!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Spirithorse said:


> It's sad that some people find joy and pleasure out of criticizing and making fun of others whos experience and skills out does their own.



I thought we were saying good things about Wegmans and several local stores that carry locally grown produce.

OK, I admit it, some of us were complaining about the lack of well stocked stores with good hours in our area.... How dare we.


If that is not what you were referring to I am missing your point of simply making sure we know you are miserable about the fact that some people do not agree with what you consider the one and only training method.

Would you be happier if we went back to talking about marker smells and paste? I am sure we can swing it back around to that if you want us to.

Edit to add - Love the dig about you being superior to the rest of us and us basically being jealous.
It is making me giggle.


----------



## kmacdougall

Spirithorse said:


> It's sad that some people find joy and pleasure out of criticizing and making fun of others whos experience and skills out does their own.


I somehow doubt the Parelli users have more experience then most horse people. After all, most horse people turn out wonderful horses without spending an arm and a leg on DVDs of a man with a silly handlebar mustache telling out that a horse must "allow" you to ride them.

Evolution, spirithorse. I suggest you wikipedia it. We came out on top of the horse. Sorry to say it, but the horse is here to work for us. Most of us have relationships that is more of a friendship then a working relationship, but we are higher on the evolution chain then the horse.

If you don't realize that, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

kmacdougall said:


> Evolution, spirithorse. I suggest you wikipedia it. We came out on top


Yummm, steak!


We were talking about grocery stores and you brought up being higher on the food chain. It made me think of slab-o-moo! Sorry.


----------



## kmacdougall

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yummm, steak!
> 
> 
> We were talking about grocery stores and you brought up being higher on the food chain. It made me think of slab-o-moo! Sorry.


Got one on the BBQ right now.
You, Tennessee, & SR should come over. I'm also serving carrot sticks. We can discuss the first time our horses allowed us to ride them/catch them/brush them/feed them etc.


----------



## Speed Racer

Ooh, kmac I'd love a nice slab of rare moo off the grill! Add some baked taters and corn on the cob, and it's a meal fit for a queen.

Yeah, my Arab 'allowed' my farrier to put front shoes on him last night. He knows what the consequences are if he _doesn't. _That's one very smart gelding.:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

kmacdougall said:


> Got one on the BBQ right now.
> You, Tennessee, & SR should come over. I'm also serving carrot sticks. We can discuss the first time our horses allowed us to ride them/catch them/brush them/feed them etc.


Sounds like a good plan.

Can we also discuss the inhumanity of making them wear a bit and all that? 

I will bring the adult beverages. What does everyone want?



Great analogy Speedy.


----------



## dressagexlee

Speed Racer said:


> Ignore it, and it will go away.
> 
> Kinda like a mosquito bite. Just don't scratch it! :wink:


When I have a mosquito bite, I dig my finger nail into until it stops itching. It's magic!




Alwaysbehind said:


> I thought we were saying good things about Wegmans and several local stores that carry locally grown produce.
> 
> OK, I admit it, some of us were complaining about the lack of well stocked stores with good hours in our area.... How dare we.
> 
> 
> If that is not what you were referring to I am missing your point of simply making sure we know you are miserable about the fact that some people do not agree with what you consider the one and only training method.
> 
> Would you be happier if we went back to talking about marker smells and paste? I am sure we can swing it back around to that if you want us to.
> 
> Edit to add - Love the dig about you being superior to the rest of us and us basically being jealous.
> It is making me giggle.


I loves you. *squish*


----------



## kmacdougall

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> Can we also discuss the inhumanity of making them wear a bit and all that?
> 
> I will bring the adult beverages. What does everyone want?
> 
> 
> 
> Great analogy Speedy.


You can see my horses from the patio where I'll be eating my dinner.. and after dinner I am going to ride them :twisted:
One will be ridden with a martingale!! And the other with a curb bit!!

OHHHH THE INHUMANITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Northern

SR, you called LP a Bottle Blond: I've thought about this extensively, & conclude that she's naturally blond; I saw one or two childhood photos (very blond), & the darker roots/light ends look like it's sunbleached, which makes sense because she's always bare-headed when interacting with horses.


----------



## corinowalk

Ill bring the spurs and beer. Make sure to make my steak very rare.


----------



## Speed Racer

Kmac, my mind's already on those adult beverages. I read your post to say you were going to ride your horse with a_ martini_. :clap:

Might not make him more tractable, but you certainly won't care!


----------



## corinowalk

Northern said:


> SR, you called LP a Bottle Blond: I've thought about this extensively, & conclude that she's naturally blond; I saw one or two childhood photos (very blond), & the darker roots/light ends look like it's sunbleached, which makes sense because she's always bare-headed when interacting with horses.


 
And you thought that grocery stores, mint paste and magic markers were off topic! LOL now its on to the womans hair color! 

She does have that advantage over me...I cant even remember my natural color...my closest guess would be GRAY


----------



## corinowalk

<--Bartender...Just incase my services are needed. Im no good at chasing horses with a stick but I can make you a pomegranate martini that will make you cry!


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> SR, you called LP a Bottle Blond: I've thought about this extensively, & conclude that she's naturally blond; I saw one or two childhood photos (very blond), & the darker roots/light ends look like it's sunbleached, which makes sense because she's always bare-headed when interacting with horses.


Seriously Northern, is this the kind of thing that keeps you up at night? Darlin', maybe _you're_ the one who needs a martini.

My brothers were all blonde as children. Not one of them is blonde today. Towheaded children don't generally stay that way. 

The 'darker roots' you're seeing is because LP needs a touch up, not 'cause she's a natural blonde with sun bleaching on the tips.

I don't have anything against people who color their hair. I do it myself.


----------



## Northern

*SR*: Are _you_ a bottle blond?! 'Fess up--do you bleach? I'm just having fun with one of your LP disses, since this is now a chat thread, with the OP's blessings. I don't need a martini, my Hurricane High Gravity serves me swimmingly!


----------



## kmacdougall

I wish you all lived near me! We would have some pretty rowdy dinner parties hahah. And drinking a martini on my horse would be so easy.. I bet even LP could do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> *SR*: Are _you_ a bottle blond?! 'Fess up--do you bleach? I'm just having fun with one of your LP disses, since this is now a chat thread, with the OP's blessings. I don't need a martini, my Hurricane High Gravity serves me swimmingly!


Actually Northern, I'm a natural brunette.

I did go blonde one year, just to see what it was like. Too much upkeep, bleh! 

So now, to keep those pesky gray hairs from roaning me out completely, I 'touch up' my natural color from time to time. This filly ain't yet ready to admit she's turning into the Old Gray Mare! :wink:

Ah yes, kmac. I've been known to imbibe an adult beverage from time to time. Purely for medicinal purposes, you understand. I'd never drink and ride, though. I might spill my drink!


----------



## HorseSavvy

The higher level Parelli stuff is weird. Just doing like some of the seven games has helped my horse a lot, but beyond that it seems like a con. I can't really sit throught the dvds either xDDD


----------



## Northern

I appreciate your candor on this heartbreaking subject. I'm letting mine *roan out*, if that's how it has to be--sob!

HorseSavvy, you could always focus on trying to see whether or not LP's a Bottle Blond, when you get bored with her teaching--endless hours of pure fun!


----------



## Speed Racer

But Northern dear, they have ways to keep that from happening. You don't _have_ to roan out until_ you_ decide it's time. 

Of course, it's not the graying out that concerns me so much, as the fashion failures I see on women over a certain age.

When I start to wear sparkly purple sweatshirts with kittens on 'em, crappy plastic jewelry, 'sensible' clunky shoes and stretch pants, please shoot me and me put me out of my misery.


----------



## corinowalk

There we go Northern! See...we just had to mention adult beverages and everyone gets along!

My mom had snow white hair by the time she was 30. Im 30 now and I'm not far behind. I used to swear up and down that I would NEVER dye my hair...now Im lucky if I go 6 weeks without. 

The bonus of my grey hair is that I never get carded for said adult beverages anymore even though my face has not a wrinkle and when my hair is dyed I look pretty close to what I did in High School...not that that is a good thing! Oh and my grey is starting to come in everywhere but as of right now, its this really cool old lady streak right where my bangs seperate from the rest of my hair. If I let it go, I fancy I would look like a super hero...or Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, I've had a silver streak since I was 21. It's small, but it's there. I just prefer to think of it as my Rogue (from X-men) streak, lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Me too! Were like twinnies!


----------



## Northern

Ok, SR, I'm gonna be watching for you in tacky old lady garb! I have my ways! Corino, you're not built like Robin Williams, are you?


----------



## Speed Racer

Just make sure it's a head shot, okay? I don't wanna linger and be a burden on my family. :lol:

Seriously, I'm askeered of becoming a 'fashion don't' photo on the People of Walmart site.


----------



## corinowalk

You caught me red handed...im even pretty hairy like he is. Milky white skin...im a sex machine!


----------



## Northern

ROFLMAO, both of you! SR, you'd best clean up a little before visiting Wal-Mart, & Corino, it's depilatory & tanning bed time!


----------



## corinowalk

People of Walmart is the sight I go to when Im having a bad day. Even if I have ridden my horse in shorts and boots...i've certainly never gone anywhere other than the barn looking like a total dolt.


----------



## Speed Racer

Um, I've been known to hit the grocery store in my filthy riding garb. 

Usually keeps the creepers away when I look and smell worse than they do, so there's some benefits!

Cori, you're obviously a sexy, sexy beast! The sad truth is that I'm hairier than my SO. Poor man has exactly 4 hairs on his chest.


----------



## corinowalk

Here ya go...i found the most unsexy photo of myself. Proof that not all riding is exercise...LOL


----------



## SavvyHill

I love how this thread has gone from Parelli to Maple Syrup to Grocery Stores. xD


----------



## Speed Racer

Cori, um, is that a stripper pole you're hanging off of, upside down?

I couldn't hang off one rightside up if I was strapped and super glued to it!


----------



## Northern

ok things are getting weird now


----------



## SuprisedLove

I'm not a major fan of that method of training I just prefer to keep my own methods seem to work for me lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck

corinowalk said:


> <--Bartender...Just incase my services are needed. Im no good at chasing horses with a stick but I can make you a pomegranate martini that will make you cry!


I just got back into work, checked this thread first and spit out my coffee on this one! You guys are killing me! I must admit, I did see a Marks-O-Lot marker in my desk today and take a whiff for old time's sake.


----------



## Tennessee

Oh my gosh. 0.0 What have I missed while I have been gone?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Tennessee said:


> Oh my gosh. 0.0 What have I missed while I have been gone?


Let's see, Linda's a bottle blond, Pat's mustache is a dead rodent, Wegmens apparently is the best store ever if you're New Yorker, mint paste and markers are both still good, and we have no further takers on the Parelli program.


----------



## Tennessee

MyBoyPuck said:


> Let's see, Linda's a bottle blond, Pat's mustache is a dead rodent, Wegmens apparently is the best store ever if you're New Yorker, mint paste and markers are both still good, and we have no further takers on the Parelli program.


hahaha. I got most of that. 

But I came back and the first thing I see is someone hanging upside down on a stripper pole. xD 


You people and your conversations.... :lol:


----------



## Northern

Cheers!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Tennessee said:


> hahaha. I got most of that.
> 
> But I came back and the first thing I see is someone hanging upside down on a stripper pole. xD
> 
> 
> You people and your conversations.... :lol:


Maybe she's practicing for trick riding?


----------



## coffeeaddict

All this talk of adult beverages is making me want a chocolate martini! Mmmmm...chocolate. 

Corino, are you the one on the pole or one of the others at the side? I've always wanted to take a pole dancing class! It's supposed to be great exercise and if I ever hit hard times I'd have a new skill to fall back on, lol!


----------



## Northern

SR, dream on about a mercy shot to your head--you're gonna get taken out by 3 LP clones beating you with carrot sticks!

Just one too many times of that ratty t-shirt in Wal-Mart, in the hair color aisle looking for coverage for *roan-out, *is all it'll take!


----------



## Tennessee

coffeeaddict said:


> I've always wanted to take a pole dancing class!



Me too.  When I move away to college I am totally going to start taking them.


----------



## smrobs

OMG, you guys are killing me. ROFLMFAO.


----------



## apachiedragon

ROFL at Northern. I will probably have nightmares tonight about LP clones flinging veggies at me!:hide:


----------



## Northern

*Dear Mrs. Parelli...*

We here at the Horse Forum are having a disagreement that only you can resolve: if you'd be so kind, please tell us whether you lighten your natural hair color with any bleaches, synthetic or natural? We understand the nature of women (and some men) is to conceal the artifices of the toilette, but we offer this plea to you in hopes that you'll mercifully answer, out of compassion for the wretched state in which our ignorance of the truth has thrown us: our horsemanship has suffered! Surely _this _alarming state of affairs, if no other, will cause you to speak your truth! You see, dear Mrs. Parelli, we lose focus while watching your dvd's by being preoccupied with gazing at your hair in them, wondering, "Does she or doesn't she?" Our distraction is only aggravated by the fact that you deign to wear neither helmet, cap, nor scarf, in any dvd segment. Naturally, our progress is greatly hindered as we find ourselves unable to recall the dvd instruction with any degree of proficiency, and so our horses suffer this regrettable situation along with us!

Thank you so very much, Mrs. Parelli, for your time and consideration given to this matter; we eagerly await the blessing of your truthful reply, so that by it we may be released from our dolor and ascend to fruitful progress with our horses.

Respectfully Yours,

Some Horse Forum fellows (term applied loosely)


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Now if she's a bottle blond, can she longer call herself a "natural" horsemanship trainer?


----------



## smrobs

I wonder if she'll have to break out the dictionary for any part of that LOL.


----------



## corinowalk

Sorry guys! I had to go to work right after I posted that...

Infact, that is me hanging upside down on a stripper pole. Thats how I roll. LOL It was infact a lesson just for fun. We decided that it would be fun and something sexy for our men. All the girls in the class with me took these amazing pictures of them spinning daintily on the pole...this was my picture to bobby. If nothing else, he found it amusing!

Oh and it was a really good work out...its hell on the legs though!


----------



## smrobs

I can only imagine the cases of "pole rash" that beginning strippers deal with. Ouch!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh it leaves bruises like you wouldnt believe! You have to really cook up some speed (as you can see, i am not built for speed!) before you go spinning around on it. You end up whacking the inside of your thigh on that pole. I had matching bruises on both sides for about a week!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Gosh, I go home for the evening and I miss out on all the fun. :-(

I have a serious question for all you smart people. 

Why the heck are those darn gray hairs so freaking.... um... for a lack of a better way to describe it.... wire like? I mean really. It is not bad enough that roaning has to occur. But then it occurs with its middle finger extended proudly. Said roan hairs do not just grow and live peacefully with your current (natural or not) color. They sprout like a weed and kink in all directions so they are impossible to miss. Even on a good hair day, when all the rest of the hairs decide to behave in a civilized manner, those gray wires are up there dancing to their own drum.

And for the record. I was a toe head big time as a child. Darn, I was almost cute with all that white blond hair.

It is now (if you ignore the roaning) non-descript brownish. With various colors to the point that people sometimes ask me if I highlight it. Um, no. 
No hint of the lovely childhood toe head look. 

Kmac, I have a very serious question for you. You sit on your deck chewing a slab-o-moo while your horses can see you? Do you not think it is cruel of you to be slurping down and then lip smacking as you finish that freshly grilled fellow herbivore with in easy eye sight of your delicate horses? You might cause them to fear you as you are only amplifying your signals that just prove you are a not be trusted predator.

Corinowalk, can you make girly drinks that do not taste like alcohol but lead to serious giggling fits? I would like one of those please.

BTW, Pole rash sounds like a horrible thing. Yuck! I wonder if anti monkey butt powder helps with pole rash?


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> SR, dream on about a mercy shot to your head--you're gonna get taken out by 3 LP clones beating you with carrot sticks!
> 
> Just one too many times of that ratty t-shirt in Wal-Mart, in the hair color aisle looking for coverage for *roan-out, *is all it'll take!


Oh noes! One of my worst fears, to be 'hide the hiney' gamed to death! :shock:

That roan-out works pretty well. As long as you get the permanent color, and not that stuff that washes out after a week or two.

Always, _brilliant_ idea for using Anti-Monkey Butt powder for those stripper pole burns. The people who make it are missing a whole marketing segment!


----------



## corinowalk

I betcha anti-monkey butt powder would really help...that stuff is pretty amazing!

Oh and I can make you a wide assortment of fruity drinks that taste like nothing then blow your doors off when your not looking! My signature shot tastes like fruity pebbles. Its freakin fantastic!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Do not need door blowing off level. :wink: I am one of those half a wine cooler and I am tipsy kind of girls.


----------



## apachiedragon

Ooh, Corino, I'll take one of those! I love Fruity Pebbles. Someone gave me a fruity drink the other night made with moonshine and OMG! The hidden power behind that monster.


----------



## Jolly Badger

MyBoyPuck said:


> Let's see, Linda's a bottle blond, Pat's mustache is a dead rodent, Wegmens apparently is the best store ever if you're New Yorker, mint paste and markers are both still good, and we have no further takers on the Parelli program.


:lol::lol:

Has it officially been confirmed that PP's mustache is actually a rodent? I always thought it looked like big, hairy moth wings. . .:?


----------



## Jolly Badger

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do not need door blowing off level. :wink: I am one of those half a wine cooler and I am tipsy kind of girls.


Have you ever made wine spritzers? Use about 2/3 part of a fruity wine (Arbor Mist strawberry is a personal favorite) and 1/3 part Sprite. A riding buddy made one in a sports bottle to take on a trail ride last year during a Labor Day camping trip - quite refreshing, but not so strong that it will knock you off your horse's back.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hmmmm, that is an interesting idea.... thanks. Spritzer...


----------



## Speed Racer

Always, there's a cheapo red wine at Wally World that runs about $7.00 a bottle. It's a soft red, which means it has more sugar than a dry, like Merlot or Cabernet Sauvignon.

I can't remember the name of it, but it might be Livingston Cellars. Doesn't really matter, because any sweet red will do.

I mix that with Sprite Zero, and it's DA BOMB!!!! Light, fruity, and not so alcoholic that it knocks me on my keister. It's a really nice, light, summer drink.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I do not think they sell wine at my wallyworld.

Grocery stores in my state are only allowed to sell beer and wine coolers. Not wine wine.

I have to go to the liquor store for wine.

I get horribly lost in a liquor store. So many bottles. So much not having a clue.


----------



## coffeeaddict

My state has the "no liquor in a retail store" thing too. I relocated from the north and we always had wine and liquor at Walmart, I had no clue that it wasn't like that everywhere til I moved to SC. 

I actually walked up to an employee at Walmart one day and asked them where the Baileys was because I couldn't find the Liquor isle. She looked at me like I had seven heads and explained the rules. I then told her that was silly and who would want to make an extra trip when Walmart is supposed to have everything!

She was not impressed with my question and wandered off away from the yanky.


----------



## barrelracer892

We don't even have alcohol in my town! It's a dry county---for now. There's an election coming up soon to possibly change it :[. We just go to the next town over to get it, about 20-30 minutes away.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

There is a dry town near me too. Well, only sort of dry now.

They now allow the grocery store that is located there to sell beer and wine coolers. 

But no bars. 
No adult beverages at carnivals or the like.


----------



## Northern

The grey hairs, complete with their disgusting wiriness, are the good Lord's way of showing us that we're not in control & this world is a place of degeneration unto death.


----------



## SavvyHill

In northern North Carolina, you can only buy alcohol by the drink; meaning you can only go to a bar and get alcohol. The liquor stores were all eradicated in my town.


----------



## Speed Racer

Interesting that in NC there are dry counties, and in SC they have Brew Thrus. Or have those gone away?

I remember them from my wild, misspent youth, when a group of us would rent a beach house on the Outer Banks every summer.

Good times, good times.....


----------



## Tennessee

Ironically, the only dry town I know of in Tennessee is Lynchburg, where Jack Daniels Distillery is.


----------



## barrelracer892

Tennessee said:


> Ironically, the only dry town I know of in Tennessee is Lynchburg, where Jack Daniels Distillery is.


 
Haha!! That's too funny!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

You guys officially right a 10 on my Lunatico Meter. :lol: I can't believe I just read ALL 28 pages - but this thread keeps popping up as the latest reply on the Training Forum and I had to see what all the fuss was about!

I have learned to detest, in general, the term "natural horsemanship". As far as I can figure, NH applies to anybody who thinks there's a better method then hog tying down a colt, throwing a saddle on him and riding the bronc out of him. For anyone who's bothered to listen to body language and find a better method to help the horse understand instead of submit out of mortal fear, congrats, you are a NH trainer. It's an idiotic term that has no real place in this day and age of ultimate animal rights - we simply don't have a choice, as beating a horse with whips and chains isn't an option anymore since we actually enforce minor cozy jailhouse sentences for offenders being caught. Every horse trainer worth his or her salt has used SOME variation of what is toted as natural horsemanship in this day and age.

And thanks, when I work with my horse, pinning his/her ears and flicking his tail is usually a first sign of pain or annoyance and so I work it out as opposed to making up excuses as to why my horse looks effin miserable completing a training program and ready to chew my arm off.

And I never did eat nor hear of mint paste, but my mom always cringes when she tells the story of finding me in the chicken coop at the farm covered head to toe in you know what - she's never for sure figured out if I was just trying to cool myself off or mistook it all for chocolate. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Gawd, I'm stoopid. The Outer Banks are in NC, not SC. Duh!

I'm thinking of Myrtle Beach, which is is also a great place to spend a week or two.

Brew Thrus are part of the beach culture in NC/SC. Still have 'em, I see.


----------



## apachiedragon

MM - I bet you were just finger painting! lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Are Brew Thrus just some where that you can just drive up and buy beer? (I assume packaged beer.)

We have similar drive thur places here in stuffy 'ol NY.


MM, maybe you thought the chicken stuff was some sort of skin conditioner! :wink:


----------



## SavvyHill

If we're talking about whips and chains, there was a man at my old barn in North Carolina who called himself a "trainer". What he would do was let a horse sit out at pasture until he decided it was ready, grab it (with the horse having had no previous ground work), saddle it (regardless of whether or not it was used to the saddle), and ride the bronc out of it. And as soon as it was done fighting, he would beat it. Hard. I hated that man.


----------



## apachiedragon

SavvyHill, sounds like the kind of place i rescued my Saddlebred from. Glad those places are getting fewer and farther between.


----------



## Speed Racer

Savvy, that's why training a horse under saddle is sometimes called 'broken to saddle', because some of the old cowboys literally _broke_ the horse's spirit.

I don't do the carrot stick, silly games, and 'asking permission' from the horse, but I do think some of the old ways were rather inhumane.

It had to do with them needing the animal able to be ridden a hurry, because horses were used for work, and they weren't the pets that so many people have turned them into nowadays.

Horses are no longer a necessity in order to make a living, they're a luxury.


----------



## SavvyHill

A lot of people are so ignorant where I used to live. That man was a "respected" trainer in the area, one of the most popular. The fact that, in Rockingham County, flat-out abuse constitutes as "training" sickens me.


----------



## Tennessee

Speed Racer said:


> Savvy, that's why training a horse under saddle is sometimes called 'broken to saddle', because some of the old cowboys literally _broke_ the horse's spirit.


That's the only kind of training you can find around here, which is why I have to send my horses to either Missouri or Kentucky for proper training.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Thanks guys for all the new drink recipes! 

I've got my parent's 10acre property all to myself for the next month (except for when I allow the bf to come over) and on those really hot hot hot days I'll need a nice cool beverage to go with my book and horse watching. Preferbly something that won't get me toasted so I can ride in the later (read: cooler) hours. 

MM - My parent's had a chicken farm when we were kids. Brother used to try and sneak the **** things in the house all the time. I think my deep seated dislike of chickens stems from that period of my life. Thankfully I've managed to block it all out though because I don't remember a thing. For some reason I'm always expecting chickens to chase me though...... huh.

As for the stripper pole? That's freaking awesome and I would love to try. Knowing me I would fall from the top though and break something vital. 

Gray hairs? I was born with coal black hair and a streak of white (not gray) about the size of a nickle. It all fell out and came in tow head blonde which gradually darkened. Now I've got brownish hair w/ those natural highlights. Plenty of gray hair too, the streak came back when my hair got darker.... it brought some friends too. My sis is the only one in the family that didn't get the "females go gray early" gene. 

The said thing about this thread is now I have the insane urge to rent some of these dvds.... Is LP's hair real? Or bottle? What the hell does a dead rodent mustache look like? Thanks guys... these are questions I never really had before.


----------



## Fluffy Pony




----------



## Tennessee

Fluffy Pony said:


> YouTube - Pat Parelli Bloopers and Funny Moments


When he said "You can see Montana through that crotch sometimes" when he was talking about barrel racers jumping around on their horses, I totally almost peed myself laughing so hard.


----------



## apachiedragon

Is anyone else suddenly reminded of a preschool teacher? ROFL


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Omigawd, I need sound. That looked hilarious, I bet it's even funnier when I can hear it.


----------



## barrelracer892

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all I got to say!!


----------



## Lis

That is one patient horse. I know several who would have sent him through the air when he did that stupid bouncing.


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh. 

My. 

Gawd.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just read all 30 pages of this thread front to back. How dare you all have so much fun without me! In the future, PMs are required MUCH, much sooner Always!

I missed all the good stuff!!

I do have to comment on the bugs, though. When I moved to the midwest from the pacific northwest, fireflies were a total novelty for me. To this day, the fact that if they hit your windshield while driving at night, they leave a glowing splut is a matter of morbid hilarity that nearly causes me to wreck my car, every time. People to whom this is "old hat" think I'm nuts, but after almost 12 years in Indiana, the great cosmic genius of it still doesn't fail to reduce me to side-splitting guffaws and tears. 

Does anyone know what THEY taste like? It feels like they should be minty, since they glow green, but maybe I assume too much.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> In the future, PMs are required MUCH, much sooner Always!


*bows head in shame.

I am so very sorry. I promise, next time we discuss mint paste, smelling markers, spray can pancakes, grocery stores, eating bugs or the like I will send you a PM instantly. 



Indyhorse said:


> I missed all the good stuff!!


Um. No!
All the good stuff is still here. And we (well I am, I assume others too) are more than willing to rehash any topic you would enjoy discussing.

Like, do you find your pancakes taste better if they are a certain shape?
Do you like your markers to have a certain scent?



Indyhorse said:


> Does anyone know what THEY taste like? It feels like they should be minty, since they glow green, but maybe I assume too much.


Ya know....that does make sense. Hmmm. I wonder. 

Either I have never splatted a firefly on my windshield (which seems pretty darn impossible) or I am so busy trying to drive I missed the fun of their glowing spots.

If I crash trying to notice this I am telling the insurance company it is all Indy's fault. 

Off to see if Google plays fair and will give me anything when I ask it what a firefly tastes like. I am sure SR can make it find something.

Edit to add - did you know there is a vodka named firefly and you can make sweet tea out of it?

Edit to add again - 

I found this tid bit about fire flies.



> Fireflies are filled with a nasty tasting chemical called lucibufagens, and after a predator gets a mouthful, it quickly learns to associate the firefly's glow with this bad taste!


So, I am guessing they are not minty fresh. You will have to stick with gum for that.


----------



## Speed Racer

I love fireflies. As a wee girl child growing up in southern California I never saw them.

When we moved back east when I was a young teen, I was completely enchanted by them.

I adore watching them and have always called them fairy lights. 

Indy, they do splat and glow, don't they? My brothers would take them and smear their butts over their faces, to make them glow in the dark. Heathens! :lol:

Boys have very little sense of propriety and wonder, it would seem.


----------



## barrelracer892

Lightning bugs!! Those things are the shiznits. My dog tries to eat them :]


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, I never had shaped pancakes growing up. My mom was mean.  However, my son frequently gets teddy bear shaped ones. And he recently got one that was supposed to be an elephant but instead morphed into a camel. He insists they taste great. Incidentally, he also claims my burgers are the best in the world when I accidentally make the cheese on top in the shape of the Indiana University symbol.

SpeedRacer, I think it's not just little boys who are the heathens. My best friend Tracie recently told me how, as a child, she would make necklaces out of firefly butts. And I thought *I *was morbid. 

barrelracer - is your dog's breath minty fresh after?


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, I can't say much Indy, because as children we'd tie a string to a cicada and let it fly around all day while holding the string.

Poor cicadas! They were just looking for love, and we turned them into slaves for our own amusement.


----------



## Indyhorse

Yes, Speedracer, shame on you, haven't you ever heard of cicadanality?? You are supposed to ask nicely and wait until they let you tie a string on them!


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> Yes, Speedracer, shame on you, haven't you ever heard of cicadanality?? You are supposed to ask nicely and wait until they let you tie a string on them!


:rofl::clap:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

What does Shiznits mean?


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> What does Shiznits mean?


Da bomb, all that and a bag of Cheetos.

Geez, Always you're so behind the times!


----------



## Indyhorse

Always - it's an abbreviation:

Urban Dictionary: shiznit

(hoping that link doesn't embed since it involves inappropriate language)


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Da bomb, all that and a bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Geez, Always you're so behind the times!



****** imagine that!


And Always, just for the record, Magic Markers always tasted... er I mean smelled great! 

*drool* Particularly the really big mahoosive ones that were as thick as your forearm and like, 7 inches long.

Markers! I'm talking about markers, get your mind out of the gutter you bad girl!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> Markers! I'm talking about markers, get your mind out of the gutter you bad girl!


Before I read this line I said out loud, at my desk, "I do not think she is talking about markers here".

:twisted:

I love it that you can buy Sharpies in all kinds of colors now. My office even keeps a stash of several colors of Sharpies. It is wonderful. <dreamy look>



Speedy said:


> Geez, Always you're so behind the times!


Um... hello. Did you not see my screen name? Always Behind. 

I went to the link that Indy posted.

I admit it. I do not get it.

What does a brown gooey bowel movement have to do with being something great? How did one turn that into a good slang term?


----------



## barrelracer892

Oh my gosh you guys I literally laughed out loud and answered the phone to the business I work at and the big boss man called.... I was so embarrassed!

Indy- I'm not sure if her breath smells minty fresh, I'm afraid to find out! If it is minty, then I bet that if I put mint paste on a lightning bug and let her eat it her breath would be extra minty fresh! They could invent a new toothpaste with that stuff!


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> What does a brown gooey bowel movement have to do with being something great? How did one turn that into a good slang term?


During the late 1970s-early 1980s the word bad meant great, wonderful, cool, totally rad. Or it could just mean bad, depending.

No, _that_ weren't confusing at all. :wink:

So I'm not surprised that doody is now slang for something cool.

Y'all freaky, marker smelling weirdos!


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all freaky, marker smelling weirdos!


*nodnodnod* Of course! I wouldn't be who I am today with out it.


Wait a minute.....I s'pose that's not a good thing....:mrgreen:

For the record though, I was never a paste eater. Only the REALLY weird kids did that! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SavvyHill

It's the markers, man! Making these dang crazy kids go even crazier!


-mumbling- with their marker-sniffin', and their grocery store-talk, and all this talk of feedin' lightnin' bugs to dogs, no wonder! 

xD


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hmpf.

I was alive and around and all that stuff in the 1970s and 1980s. How did I miss that. I obviously spent way too much time under my rock. 



Before all these fancy pretty picture making computer programs came along I got to color with markers for work. Those fancy expensive art type markers too. Wow, did they smell wonderful. It was like getting paid for kindergarten.
Darn computer programs have ruined all my fun.

Speedy, you are just jealous because you do not get to appreciate all the fun of marker sniffing. It is not our fault you are lacking the 'markers are great' gene.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Speedy, you are just jealous because you do not get to appreciate all the fun of marker sniffing. It is not our fault you are lacking the 'markers are great' gene.



Yeah, that must be it. I'm totally jealous. :roll:

I apparently didn't kill enough brain cells with all the booze and late night partying when I was in my 20s, so you want to add smelling markers on top of all that? 

C'mon Always, I'm an accountant. I _need_ those two remaining brain cells!


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> *nodnodnod* Of course! I wouldn't be who I am today with out it.
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.....I s'pose that's not a good thing....:mrgreen:
> 
> For the record though, I was never a paste eater. Only the REALLY weird kids did that! :lol::lol::lol:


 
Hey NOW! I am a reformed paste eater...its and ADDICTION! Sheesh...

Back to the topic...anyone ever look at parelli and think of this


----------



## coffeeaddict

Nooooooooo! Now I have a mental image that will take a gallon of bleach to wash away. Thank you, Corino. Thank you so much.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Back to the topic...anyone ever look at parelli and think of this



Dear God, NO! Sob! My mind's eye! I need to scrub it! I feel so dirty! :hide:


----------



## Indyhorse

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww I'll have nightmares :hide:


----------



## Tennessee

Well, at least you don't have to look at this when you watch Parelli.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Oh. My. 

I'm surprised the resident cats didn't attack the screen when that picture loaded.


----------



## Northern

*Carolinas Beach Culture?*

 This reference proves indisputably that America is done for!:rofl::clap: Oh, doesn't that mustachioed guy LOOK like PP?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Where is a puking smiley when you need it.

Yuck!

Cringe.

Mustache rides and PP just....

Oh puking again.



How much mustache wax do you suppose that guy has to use to hold all that hair like that?

Coffee, I am guessing your cats did not see the screen. That is the only reason I can think of that they would not attack that.


----------



## smrobs

Now I'm sorry I ate today.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

smrobs said:


>


Perfect! That is how I feel too!


----------



## apachiedragon

Wonder if you have to ask it's permission before you ride... and by the way ew ew ew


----------



## Indyhorse

apachiedragon said:


> Wonder if you have to ask it's permission before you ride... and by the way ew ew ew



oh dear, I just snorted my coffee out my nose.


----------



## smrobs

Ask permission to set a trap and bait it with rat poison. Or would you need an elephant gun for that one?


----------



## kmacdougall

HAHAHAHAHAHHAA I love this thread!!
Pat Parelli swordfighting the horse was the funniest thing I have ever seen.
And EWWWWWWWWWWWW to the whole thread after that point hahaha


----------



## corinowalk

LOL you guys are welcome for the moustache rides. I just couldnt help myself anymore. As I said before, my dad sports a gigantic cow-catcher moustache and it creeps me out. I swear there is something that lives in it


----------



## corinowalk

Apache..your avatar looks like my friends twin.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I feel dumber for having just watched that video. LOL.


----------



## apachiedragon

corino, that was my rescued paint stud that passed away a couple years ago. He was my baby.


----------



## corinowalk

This is a terrible picture of him but it atleast shows his markings...his name is Izzy


----------



## Indyhorse

OMG that is creepy *l* Those markings are VERY similar!


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes it is Indy. I've looked for another horse with markings like his for years without coming close. Freaky.


----------



## corinowalk

And he is *true* black on white. His black is BLACK and his white is WHITE. He can be a bit of a turd though. Hes only 6.


----------



## apachiedragon

Maybe he's my guy reincarnated. Mr B Apache Pride. He was always a turd too. We loved him anyway. The best part was the little grey overlap line between the black and white. Izzy has it too!


----------



## corinowalk

He sure does! Was your boy registered? Maybe they are decendants?


----------



## corinowalk

I see your guy also had the built in bit guards like izzy does. So stinkin cute! The only picture I could find of his other side is when I was riding him and he was giving me his best bronc attempt. Like I said...he can be a turd!


----------



## apachiedragon

He was registered. Here's his lineage. (I know this site sometimes is way off, but this one is right, I double checked).
Mr B Apache Pride Paint

His other side is pictured in another thread.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/post-most-beautiful-horse-world-57486/page8/


----------



## Northern

Whoever emails LP to please read & answer my post #253 gets all of my carrots forever, & Daredevil of the Forum 2010 Award.


----------



## Katana

Why not email it yourself?


----------



## Northern

Because first I want to see if anyone else even cares. If not, it'd be pointless.


----------



## smrobs

I would love to hear her response (though you may not get one). If anyone has her e-mail that I could get from them, I would do it myself.


----------



## Katana

LOL It is kinda funny because I decided to go through the programme myself a year or so ago. I dont follow just one style but at the moment I am "Doing Parelli" to see how it goes. I Still take my horse out on trail rides and treks and do plenty of other things with her that are not in the programme too. BUT last night I was watching a DVD & thought... I wonder if she dies her hair!


----------



## Northern

Lol, ok 3's enough--let's do it! The deal is, I'm most likely not a good choice to do it--unless I can use Northern--because I sent a letter of complaint to them not long ago. Now we need to find the email address that's best to get it to her; maybe her blog?


----------



## Katana

And on that note, I am thoroughly enjoying following it. At first It was a bit boring but i used to really be against it & then I got challenged by a Friend who said - have you ever tried it? I said NO & she said well how can you put down what you have no experience with?


----------



## Tennessee

I have her on Facebook, but I'm too much of a wimp to send that.


----------



## Katana

I dont think she would reply. I would imagine she gets alot of emails & communications that are not very nice so probably a waste of time.


----------



## Northern

I truly don't intend to be hurtful to her; I know she likes a good laugh, & I'd send it to give her one. We could preface it with explanation that it's in hopes that she gets a laugh.

I trolled about her blog & the e-news, found no contact link; they've got so many sites I started getting a headache.

We should invite her to read the letter here, then answer on her blog, so she won't have to hassle becoming a member in order to answer.


----------



## Tennessee

Katana said:


> I dont think she would reply. I would imagine she gets alot of emails & communications that are not very nice so probably a waste of time.


She does sometimes. I mailed her once asking a question about the program and she mailed me back, but the second time I mailed her I never got a reply.


----------



## Northern

*rubs hands together* Tennessee, email or snailmail was it?


----------



## Katana

Northern said:


> *rubs hands together*


 LOL HMmmmmmm


----------



## Indyhorse

I'd send it if someone has her email - I could certainly not care less if I **** her off *lol* I looked up her facebook page (often times emails are listed on there) but if her's is, it's not visible to me since I am not a "friend" *lol*


----------



## Northern

Thanks for looking! If only it were easier finding a way to contact her! All those sites/links make me nauseous! Hmm, maybe it's intentional--the Parelli labyrinth of inaccessibility!?


----------



## Katana

You could always send it via the PNH Website??There will be a 'contact Us' link somewhere on there


----------



## Northern

Can someone check? - still feel queasy.

Today is date of Jim Morrison's death--7/3.


----------



## Indyhorse

Northern said:


> Thanks for looking! If only it were easier finding a way to contact her! All those sites/links make me nauseous! Hmm, maybe it's intentional--the Parelli labyrinth of inaccessibility!?


It truly was, *lol* I clicked a link for her blog, then got routed from there through the PNH website begging for money and membership (gack) and finally just closed the browser rather than click her 15 other links from there


----------



## Katana

Could post it as a comment on the blog?


----------



## Northern

Mmm--wouldn't it be better to address her directly if possible? Indy, lol, i know, right? Hope you have some pepto bismol or tea or something!


----------



## Northern

Maybe we need to tackle this tomorrow when we're fresh--what say?


----------



## Katana

Whats the time where you are? Im sitting here in little ol' NZ & it is 2.22pm


----------



## Indyhorse

haha in Indiana USA it's only 10:28 pm - not even close to bedtime for me yet! But I can go find other trouble to get into. :twisted: G'night you sleepyheads!


----------



## Northern

I was thinking it might be late for you guys--it's only 7:35 here in CA. However, I just can't stomach this right now. I feel the need to listen to some Doors or something more fun. So I'll check in tomorrow--bye!


----------



## apachiedragon

Northern, I hate I missed the anniversary of JM's death. Think I'll go listen to Light My Fire and drink some Firefly. Wonder if you could post it to their Twitter? Did find this though. 
Linda Parelli - Email, Address, Phone numbers, everything! 123people.com


----------



## apachiedragon

OOh! I think I found it!!!! WikiAnswers rocks.

[email protected]


----------



## Northern

Wow, Apachie, you rock! I'd email, but my name'd be on return address, so someone else needs to send it. I think it should be prefaced with: 

Dear Linda, In the spirit of friendliness/fun, we thought you might enjoy a question posed to you on Horse Forum. We also hope that you answer the question, not just to satisfy idle curiosity, but to relieve us of a distraction which has prevented us from fully focusing on the teaching content in the dvd's. Please go here (link--anybody know how to do that?) for the question, & answer here(email/blog/twitter), so that you needn't become a HF member in order to answer via a post. Thank you so much!

Apachie, are you able to do the honors? Wow, it's 4th of July, a good day to send LP a sparkler?


----------



## apachiedragon

My hubby's email account is the one I use, I'm not sure he'd approve, lol.  Maybe someone else?


----------



## Northern

Would it be too risky to ask hubby? We're not being wicked, in fact we could be helping, to address this problem of getting distracted, for who knows how many people? The truth is often funny, as in this case, which Parellis love--"edutainment", PP calls it.


----------



## apachiedragon

He's at work until late tonight (he works for AirCare at a local hospital, they don't get off for holidays :-( ). If nobody else has stepped up, I'll ask him when he gets home.


----------



## Northern

kewl! Ok, I'll hear from you later, Apachie--gotta go do stuff. Thanks for deciding to ask!


----------



## spirithorse8

Do you folks really want to send LP an email?
If so I have no problem in taking up the task. Just write what you want stated clearly.


----------



## Northern

Yay, Spirithorse8!

Please insert link to post #253 into space in preface--post #364-- along with where you want her to respond in second space. Email the completed preface/notification to her via email address in #363!

Thanks so much! Guess this was a man-sized job .


----------



## spirithorse8

ok
I copied the first post to my email page,
I do not understand what you want next.
If I send it to her she could respond in email formate, or she could subsribe here as she did on another forum in order to respond.
you could call me 801-678-4259


----------



## Northern

SH8: My point was to send her preface/notification to give her the understanding that it's in a friendly spirit/give her option not to read it. So please send her just the preface with link to post & choose where you'd like for her to respond--to your email seems easiest--saving her the hassle of joining the forum in order to respond thereby. Thanks!


----------



## spirithorse8

oky doky will handle it.........:mrgreen:


----------



## CharliGirl

coffeeaddict said:


> Everyone at my barn does Parelli. They all seem to like it, the horses seem trained, so when someone lent me their level 1 DVD I figured why not I'll give it a try. Managed to sit through the first 2 discs last night. I couldn't do more because I was bored out of my skull. I could have done perfectly well without listening to Linda talk about herself and then watching a group of people swing a string.
> 
> But I figured it has to get better once they get all the talking and string stuff out of the way. Popped in the second DVD and now we are told to make your horse back up you wave both hands at him, get closer and closer and if he refuses to move smack him on the face til he does.
> 
> Doesn't this just create a horse that is headshy?
> 
> Then the other way to make him back up is to swing the lead rope at him till you are whipping it around and he finally backs up. Again....why? Can't you just use lead pressure?
> 
> Teaching them to move from pressure with the stick seemed like sound advice as far as I could tell so I don't have much to nitpick at in that area.
> 
> I'll be first to admit that I am not a horse trainer. I owned a horse 11 years ago and did a lot of jumping for about 6 years, but after that I hadn't owned a horse again until recently. So I have a 11 year gap in my knowledge. There's a lot I don't know anymore.
> 
> Am I missing something when it comes to Parelli?
> 
> Does it get better as the course progresses? Or would I be wasting my time sitting through the next 6 or so DVDs? I'm willing to pop them in and give it a go if there's useful info there, but I also don't want to waste hours of my life I'll never get back if there isn't.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any insight.


I fully expect to get a little bashed for being pro-Parelli on here, but I wanted to clear somethings up for the OP. I didn't look through all of the pages in this thread, so maybe somebody already did. :? I have just started Parelli seriously, so I may not have everything down correctly and I apologize for that.

I will admit that the first DVD is a bit dull. It was created to give you preparation so you can be a better learner...once you get past the bulk of how to learn, the level moves onto how to stay safe around horses.

I think the part you watched was probably the body blocks. My understanding was (please correct me somebody if I am wrong) that these are for horses that invade your space while you are trying to start the program with them. You don't need to do these once you have the first 4 games in place. The blocks are designed to keep you safe, whatever that entails. They work off of the body language of the alpha horse in a herd. They give a warning (you moving your hands), it gets stronger (you walk closer), then they deliver the bite or kick (your moving hands run into the horse). You don't just go up and wack on your horse with no warning--you give them the opportunity to move away and respond at a lower phase. If your horse doesn't get out of your way, that is his problem. You are trying to stay safe. It doesn't make them head shy, because you work on the Friendly game after.

About moving a horse backwards with the lead: it is not about the lead. You are conditioning your horse to back up when he sees you wiggle your finger. Again, as you progress up the "phases of firmness," you need to get more tough as an alpha horse would (swinging harder until you get the desired response). If I only taught my gelding Scotch to back up using lead pressure, I could not stand outside the fence, with him halterless, wiggle my finger at him, and he would get out of my way while I put his feed down. Not only can I safely give him his feed (he used to be dangerous), but he respects me to such an extent that he will obey me even when he has a choice. That is a relationship--he wants to be with me, wants to please me, wants to obey because I am the defined leader of our inter-species herd.


----------



## Katana

Charligirl - you are right. Everything in the level 1 is to prepare you and your horse for the 'better more exciting' stuff. It is called Level 1 because it is JUST THAT. You are learnign a new way to communicate with your horse & teaching your horse you know the language and they can use it too. With regards to the comments about putting shanked bits in mouths & riding with saddles, they are pretty silly remarks really because there are alot of parelli people that ride with shanked bits & saddles but they have first learned how to use them properly & without causing harm or discomfort to the horse. I have seen (via dvd/video) Pat ride at Demos with shanked bits. The only job you can start at the top of is Post Hole Digging.


----------



## Katana

I used to be very much against the "Parelli Movement" only because there were a few nutters that I had my parelli first experience with. However now that I have given it a go.... about 7 years after My first experience and with many words spoken against them... I am finding it very rewarding. its hasnt stopped me riding, driving or competing. if anything it has enhanced my equine experience as I can communicate clearer with the horses & therefore I get the results much quicker & the horses dignity is spared in the process. too.


----------



## RadHenry09

Wow! this thread! :/

About 50 pages ago..lol eating beetles was brought up.
I will admit to eating a beetle (not beatle..lol) it was dipped in chocolate, I also ate a grasshopper dipped in chocolate. My daughter and I went to a bug fair a couple of years ago and she dared me too! It was different ...


----------



## Katana

RadHenry09 said:


> Wow! this thread! :/
> 
> About 50 pages ago..lol eating beetles was brought up.
> I will admit to eating a beetle (not beatle..lol) it was dipped in chocolate, I also ate a grasshopper dipped in chocolate. My daughter and I went to a bug fair a couple of years ago and she dared me too! It was different ...


 
Really?? LOL I read the first page, Got grumpy then read the last Page & then waited a few days & then posted LOL

Glad it wasnt a beatle!!


----------



## apachiedragon

You really should go back and read it, Katana. This thread is hysterical and really has a mind of it's own.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yeah, I second that. I've laughed so much reading/responding to this thread. It really gets away from me at night and over the weekend, but that's half the fun. I get to see which direction it's gone overnight.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I've been away...we're eating roaches now??


----------



## apachiedragon

@ MyBoyPuck, did you know that some people eat cockroaches fried in oil and garlic as a cure for indigestion?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

apachiedragon said:


> @ MyBoyPuck, did you know that some people eat cockroaches fried in oil and garlic as a cure for indigestion?


EEEWwwwwww! I'd rather eat the mint paste.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Wow. I can't wait to know if she responds to that email or this post. That would be freakin awesome, especially if she has a sense of humor about it. 

I have never eaten a cockroach, or a beetle, but I have eaten a spider. It was during a ride on Cookie a few weeks ago, we rode right through a web and that little sucker ended up in my mouth and down my throat before I even realized it.

It tasted creepy. I had a nightmare that same night that it was still crawling around in my belly. <shivers> 

Of course that's not counting the dozens of spider we all eat at night through out our lifetimes without even realizing it. Or so I've been told. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## apachiedragon

OK, that's it, I'm never eating again, lol. I hate spiders. Except those big yellow and black "writing" garden spiders. They can stay, the rest all have to go.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

apachiedragon said:


> @ MyBoyPuck, did you know that some people eat cockroaches fried in oil and garlic as a cure for indigestion?


 
See now.... that would GIVE me indigestion... *that vomiting emoticon Smrobs used*


----------



## macscootin

My mom has a pony that we're DE PPing. He is so head shy and lunging him is a pain. Oh and dont a bring a whip because he literally jumps out of his skin. If you really are interested in the natural horsemanship, either monty roberts or the down underhorsman is the ones that actually makes sense. But yes I am another evil bit and heavy saddle user too!! Yea for common sense!


----------



## Northern

PP isn't against bits & saddles; just recently collaborated with Myler in designing a new bit/bridle - their Cradle Bridle. PP has their own saddles for sale, as well.


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> PP has their own saddles for sale, as well.


Yes, I know. They're as outrageously priced as any other gimmick that sideshow sells.


----------



## Indyhorse

coffeeaddict, I'm fascinated to know how something can taste "creepy" :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, if spiders are stupid enough to climb in your mouth while you're sleeping, then they _deserve_ to be eaten. 

I've had one bite me on my right eyelid while I was asleep, but I have no clue if I've ever actually _eaten_ one. I hope I ate that one, though! Nasty little ******, to have bitten me while I was sleeping! My eyelid swelled up and hurt like a motha! :evil:


----------



## Northern

What's a motha?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'm assuming it's some slang type derivative of "mother".


----------



## smrobs

Yes, and it is kindof an understood shortening of a much more vulgar term that includes "mother".


----------



## barrelracer892

motha = mother f*cker

Yes, it is slang.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oooopss I forgot to add in the F*cker part.


----------



## Northern

What would I do without your help, gurrlz


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> coffeeaddict, I'm fascinated to know how something can taste "creepy" :lol:


I was all prepared to answer this question (even though you did not ask me). But I can not come up with a good way to describe the answer. Just go with the fact that creepy is the right word.

Just think about it. How does your mouth and throat feel when you have something inside your mouth you do not want to swallow (keep your mind out of the gutter here, this is not the saloon).

That is creepy.

So, a spider in your mouth for sure tastes creepy. 

If lightening bugs are minty then spiders can taste creepy.... :wink:

Did someone actually send the email? Yippeee if they did.
I can not wait to read the carefully worded denial that does not really answer the question.


----------



## apachiedragon

Have to admit, Always. My mind went straight to the saloon when I read that, rofl.


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'all have prurient minds. Besides, I never thought 'that' tasted creepy. :wink:


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, no. Creepy isn't the word I would use either. I don't think there really IS a word to describe that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

apachiedragon said:


> Well, no. Creepy isn't the word I would use either. I don't think there really IS a word to describe that.


I just said something you have in your mouth that you do not want to swallow.


I can not really say I would use the word Creepy for 'that' either. Spiders in my mouth. Yes.




> My mind went straight to the saloon when I read that


Maybe we should bump the hot photos thread back up..... Giggle.


----------



## Indyhorse

apachiedragon said:


> Well, no. Creepy isn't the word I would use either. I don't think there really IS a word to describe that.


As much fun as I think it would be to explore words that _could_ describe, that particular conversation DEFINITELY belongs in the saloon ******

Always, I'm willing to withdraw the spider-tasting question. Since to me, spiders in general are *extremely creepy*, I see no reason not to go with the fact that that might be how they taste as well. :lol: Point taken.

















(cough "salty raw-egg whites" cough)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> (cough "salty raw-egg whites" cough)


****!!!

Actually, must go use the ladies room or I will pee myself laughing so hard.


You so hit the nail on the head.



I am with you on spiders. I can deal with rodents and snakes. Spiders and ants and such make me .... yuck. Just yuck. Even scream sometimes when they startle me.


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> (cough "salty raw-egg whites" cough)



Feed him pineapple. Trust me on this.


----------



## HowClever

Indyhorse said:


> (cough "salty raw-egg whites" cough)


bahahahahahaha never.laughed.so.hard.in.my.life!


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, me too! Rodents, snakes, just about any creepy crawly I'm fine. Ants don't bug me. But Spiders, ticks, or roaches just make me *gack*.

SpeedRacer.....pineapple? Seriously? How does that work?

I did try feeding "him" a very large amount of cinnamon aftershock once, curious if it would be mouthwash flavored. It didn't work. I mean, it might have, I never got the opportunity after that to find out. It seems to instead work like a sedative. *lol*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Pineapple? :think: Um, what does that do to salty raw egg whites?

Indy, you are making me laugh way too hard. I am at work, girl! One can not laugh this much at work.


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, nothing will ever compare to you leaving the "too much sheet" picture on your screen during break at work. After that, your co workers should be used to this! hahaha :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pineapple? :think: Um, what does that do to salty raw egg whites?


Pineapple is sweet as well as acidic. Takes care of the salty egg white taste. Doesn't do anything for the texture, though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> Always, nothing will ever compare to you leaving the "too much sheet" picture on your screen during break at work. After that, your co workers should be used to this! hahaha :lol:


Different group of co-workers though.

No one I normally sit near was at that class. 


*Always scrolls back to find the too much sheet photo.... It is worth another look.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speedracer.....okay this is completely fascinating. So does it then taste like....pineapple? Or what?

Always, oh lovely, a whole new group of people to alieanate then! Fabulous! You know you are going to become the ol' "creepy, pervy lady" at your work *lol*


----------



## Speed Racer

Not exactly like pineapple, but much sweeter and more palatable than the salty-raw-egg mixture. 

Hey, we old broads might not be as pretty or thin as our younger counterparts, but we know stuff. Lots and lots of stuff. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

These people do not know what I am laughing about. So there.  (Hmm, I guess I should think of something to tell them if someone asks me, hu?)

How long does the pineapple take to affect things?


----------



## Indyhorse

Brilliant! I mean hey not that I complain, but I do have a sweet tooth :twisted:

From now on I come to you for all tips on such things *lol*


----------



## Speed Racer

About 6 to 12 hours, Always. I'd just make sure to have it available at all times.

What he eats and drinks will definitely affect the taste, as I found out one morning after a hard night of drinking. Interesting that something definitely _not_ liquor can taste like it. :-x

That was quite the disgusting and eye opening experience.

Yeah Indy, I've lead a debauched and morally questionable life. Been fun, though!

If you can't set a good example, you can always be a horrible warning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I guess I never paid enough attention to the flavor. It is not like I swish it around to be sure of texture and flavor like you do with a fine wine.

Probably talking about paste and bug eating is more appropriate .... :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse

Ooooh, that doesn't sound nice - booze flavored?? Maybe I'm glad the aftershock experiment didn't pay off. 

I would rather be fun than "good" anyway. I've reached a point in my life where social regulations kind of get the finger. I've spent to much of my life NOT doing what I want because I was worried what people would think or how I'd be judged. No more! Life's too short. 

And hey, I think Will Rogers said it best - "Good judgment comes from experience - and a lot of that comes from bad judgment."


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I guess I never paid enough attention to the flavor. It is not like I swish it around to be sure of texture and flavor like you do with a fine wine.



I don't know whether to be horrified or hilarious at this, Always. Horrifically hilarious, maybe? Or hilariously horrified? :rofl:


----------



## Indyhorse

ROTF. Wait a minute - you don't pay attention to THAT but you DO pay attention to the taste of paste??
Priorities girl, come on *lol*

ANYWAYS! *lol* So, step up, step up, who has eaten a really unusual bug like a dragonfly??


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have not ever eaten a bug on purpose.

And dragonflies are kind of large to fly into my mouth by accident I think. I mean, yeah, I have a big mouth loudness wise. But not bug fly into wise.

And for the record, I have never actually eaten paste that I remember. 
My lower level school/glue memories involve taking white glue (liquid elmers stuff) and putting it on my desk and waiting for it to be just the right level of dryness so I could peel it off and have a flexible sheet-o-glue. (Which would quickly become hard and no fun to play with.)


Speedy, I hope I did not cause you to have a horrible middle aged woman leaking issue with all that laughing.


----------



## Speed Racer

I ate a locust once, but it was fried. Kind of nutty. Not bad, actually.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sounds very crunchy.

Do leg pieces get stuck between your teeth?


----------



## Speed Racer

They can, but not if you're careful.

I wouldn't eat the breaded, fried tarantula, though. Looked far too much alive, even though I knew it was dead.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am not sure why snails sound so yummy (and are so yummy) but the idea of eating a tarantula just makes my throat close up.


----------



## coffeeaddict

> Just think about it. How does your mouth and throat feel when you have something inside your mouth you do not want to swallow (keep your mind out of the gutter here, this is not the saloon).


Always, you have described perfectly how "creepy" would taste. Thanks!

Although....my mind went directly to the gutter too. That's kind of my default reaction...

I will say the pineapple trick does work, but even better is to just down it like a shot and NOT taste it. 

Regarding the bug question, I have never eaten a bug on purpose either but I am very curious to know how those chocolate covered grasshoppers I always see on the discovery channel taste.


----------



## Speed Racer

Escargot can be _very_ yummy, especially on toast points.

I never understood the appeal of raw oysters, though. I've always called 'em snot on the half shell. Blech! :-x

Caviar is also an acquired taste, and although I don't hate it, I won't seek it out.

I do enjoy steamed mussels and clams; even better if they're in a seafood stew.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

coffeeaddict said:


> but even better is to just down it like a shot and NOT taste it.


I agree with this theory. It applies to slimy pieces of chicken or anything like that.

Gulp. Gone.


----------



## Indyhorse

Alwaysbehind said:


> I mean, yeah, I have a big mouth loudness wise. But not bug fly into wise.



*seriously falls off my chair laughing so hard*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Please, Indy. Do not hurt yourself.


----------



## Indyhorse

I LOVE caviar, as long as it's VERY fresh. The jarred stuff is nasty!

Never tried escargot, but wouldn't be adverse to it. I think those funny little forks would be great fun.

I agree, oysters are nasty, never got it. I tried putting lemon juice on them, tabasco on them, still couldn't make myself like them and stopped trying.

I have seriously missed out on breakfast - chocolate dipped grasshopper actually sounds good


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have never had caviar. I am feeling very left out here. 
I agree that all seafood needs to be cooked. Slimy sea food is just wrong.
Actually, I think slimy food in general is just wrong.

And I admit, I am not even sure I know what toast points are.


----------



## Speed Racer

Toast points are just toast cut into 4 pieces, Always. Nothing fancy. :wink:

Talking about slimy food, OKRA! Blech, ick, yeek! Gads, I HATE okra! 

I'm only an honorary southern ******* (parents are Yankees), so don't get the appeal of all things okra. 

I don't get grits, either. Cheese grits especially make me want to hurl. I normally like corn, just not all mushed up with crap blended into it. 

I do like the southern tradition of gravy on everything, though. Mmmmm, gravy.......


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love gravy on everything. French fries soaked in gravy. Drool! Of course, because it tastes so yummy it has to be bad for me.


----------



## Indyhorse

SpeedRacer, ewww, grits are NASTY NASTY NASTY!!!!

Always, the french fries in gravy don't sound bad. I've not tried that. I love french fries in garlic with lots of ranch - yummy! (okay starving now, time to get food lol)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I think french fries go with just about everything. Blue cheese dressing or tartar sauce are two of my favorites.

Six minutes until lunch. The yogurt I brought does not sound near so appetizing and french fries do though.


----------



## apachiedragon

Jarred caviar just tastes like ocean water to me. Come to think of it, so does that other not to be mentioned thing. I've always wondered about the ocean water flavored drink they serve at Sonic, but was never brave enough to try it. Why would anyone pay for something that tastes like that? But, oh yum, french fries dipped in a frostie from Wendy's! That's a true southern thing, lol.


----------



## coffeeaddict

> But, oh yum, french fries dipped in a frostie from Wendy's! That's a true southern thing, lol.


YES! Very tasty! I'm not a native southerner but I do love some fries dipped in a frosty.

The dogs though, HATE fried dipped in frosties. Hate it. They will usually eat anything, but if you saw their faces when I try to tempt them with one you would think I was offering them rat poison. No accounting for taste I guess. 

I've never had fries in gravy but it sounds very yummy! 

I think it's true that fries taste good dipped in anything. (unless you ask my dogs)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Not sure I am willing to try the frosty and fries thing. It just seems wrong. Is it really that good?


----------



## Speed Racer

Always, it's the salty/sweet/chocolate thing. Similar to chocolate covered pretzels, but with fries instead of pretzels.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am not a fan of chocolate covered pretzels (ducks under her desk so others miss when they toss things at her in disgust).

I do like a frosty. And I do like french fries. I am just not sure they go together well. That hot sauce they have at Wendy's to put in your chili, now that is good on french fries. And I am not one to really like spicy things.


----------



## apachiedragon

My hubby mixes Texas Pete hot sauce in Ranch and dips fries in that. But hot sauce is good on everything.


----------



## Lauren Woodard

A different opinion here. Yes, Parelli instruction is boring. However, the concepts and techniques are fundamental to horses. If you want to enjoy some videos, I always tell my students to watch Clinton Anderson. He's an absolute HOOT and by far gives more bang for the buck.
I showed on the 'A' hunter/jumper circuit and dressage along with lived on a working cattle ranch. The problem with a huge majority of Parelli trainers and Parelli 'people' is that they can't/don't connect the dots. When someone tells me they 'do Parelli' if just about makes my hair stand up. Frequently they have been 'doing' it for 10-15 years and can't even ride. But then, it's my job to help them connect the dots. 
I'd say don't shoot the messenger, but I understand how tough it is to find someone capable that makes sense. If you want to look for a reason out there with a big name though, you can't get much bigger than David and Karen O'Connor. They intended to ridicule the concepts and ended up working with Pat for years and have incorporated everything into what they do.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Speed Racer

Lauren, you're behind the times. The O'Connors have severed all ties to the Parellis, and want nothing to do with them now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Lauren, you're behind the times. The O'Connors have severed all ties to the Parellis, and want nothing to do with them now.


Yeah, didn't that happen quite a bit back, even?
I thought it was a very short lived relationship.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, Lauren, I do agree that CA is much more fun to watch, and that accent don't hurt either. PP's main goal has become more about the bottom line than the use of the program. They talk a big talk, and then don't really mind if people can't put it all together, heck, that's more money for them. I think they dumb it down to the point that you can't "connect the dots" without being a genius or already knowing what you are doing, or having one of them getting paid the big bucks to "hold your hand". With CA, it's a little more bearable.


----------



## apachiedragon

And BTW, Always, dipping choc cov pretzels in choc ice cream makes them SOOO much better. Only way I'll eat them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Apachie, I might try that.

Does it work with peanut butter pretzels too?


----------



## apachiedragon

Ooh, I never thought of that, but I LOVE putting peanut butter on my choc ice cream, I bet it would be yummy!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

No ice cream involved and I know it has been mentioned on this forum by me before.... Peanut butter on Oreo cookies. Drool worthy.


----------



## apachiedragon

I slice open creme filled oatmeal cookies and peanut butter them. heaven


----------



## Northern

crabby old man kitteh, do you know anything about the O'Connor's separating from PP? I'm curious as to why they broke off? Anyone?


----------



## Lauren Woodard

Severing ties with a person doesn't negate the horsemanship knowledge exchanged. If you ask the O'Connors if they use the concepts they have incorporated over the last few years or abandoned them, I'd say they have advanced them and connected them in more profound ways.
I wouldn't be friends/business partners with Parellis either, but that doesn't discount benefits of learning. What you learn from various and many is still important and frequently the learning is what NOT to do.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Lauren Woodard said:


> What you learn from various and many is still important and frequently the learning is what NOT to do.


This I totally agree with!

I am guessing this is a good chunk of what the O'Connor's got from the experience.


----------



## Lauren Woodard

Where do I find the smilie faces to post???


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Lauren Woodard said:


> Where do I find the smilie faces to post???


When you hit post reply they come up as part of the reply dialogue box.


----------



## corinowalk

Ok...so to catch myself up on this thread while on vacation Ill make it short and sweet...

Ofcourse Linda dyes her hair...why even bother asking! Im sure under all the dye, it *was* blonde but c'mon now ladies...even real blondes dont like their hair color! My sister dyes hers 'blonder' than her natural dirty blonde. Her hair looks just like LP's

Pineapple does work...for a short cut, try pineapple juice. On the opposite side of that particular fence...dont go for it after oysters...you wont like it. I promise!

Speaking of weird things to eat, I am not a very adventurous eater but I have tried oysters and to me, they taste just like they look. Salty, slimy and fishy. Gross 

Oh and spiders *for sure* taste creepy. Ive never had one (that I know of! LOL) and I couldnt think of a better word. I am an arachnaphob (sp?) to the deepest pit of my soul. If I think about them too much, I swear Ill have to go take a shower...but not before inspecting every corner of my shower and under all my shampoo bottles for them! I either need locked up in the loony bin or a show on discovery. 

The other tastes to me like cold chicken noodle soup with a touch of orange juice and bleach...all mixed together. Ewww gross!

While cruising this thread while the kiddos sleep, I almost peed myself atleast 3 times. The pineapple convo was priceless!


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Speedy, I hope I did not cause you to have a horrible middle aged woman leaking issue with all that laughing.


How did I miss this quote earlier?

Darling, I don't have leaking issues. Kegels take care of that quite nicely, thankyouverymuch.

Remember, I'm debauched and morally questionable. Anything that makes 'adult entertainment' more erm, _entertaining_, I'm all for doing. Thus, the Kegels.

All y'all young women take note of that. Your partners will find strong, flexible 'lady muscles' to be quite fascinating. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Northern

Yah, but why did the O'Connors leave association of PP?


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, SR, my SO has been known to be very appreciative of said muscles. 

Northern, I looked and looked trying to find out why they went separate ways and couldn't find an explanation anywhere. Now the evil little mischief maker in me is DYING to know. It's like bad gossip, you know you shouldn't care but it's just so fun to dig up all the juicy little details. :twisted:


----------



## coffeeaddict

SR, I second the kegels suggestion. So easy and effective, I'm doing them right now! :shock:  </infomercial voice>


----------



## smrobs

Holy cow, I go away for a day and this thread just continues to run rampant. I am shocked that any thread with Parelli in the title has managed to make it past 2 pages. Now this one is up to 462 posts LOL.

Kegels rule. SO's sure do appreciate it LOL.

SR, it isn't so strange to not like Okra. I only like it pickled, not a fan of fried, and I avoid boiled like the plague. If I wanted to eat something textured exactly like snot, I would go suck on a cow's nose. Much more of an adventure LOL.


----------



## Northern

Apachie thanks for trying to find out! I think it could be educational for us to know, if it was about horsemanship; after all, the O'C's are Olympians!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

If I had to guess I would say it has to do with (again, simply guessing) the way the PNP insists you live breath and eat their program and only their program and if you are going to be associated with their greatness you must only promote their way, period.

The sucking on a cow's nose post made me almost hurl. 

Which is funny because I laugh when I watch them wrap their own tongue up and around and into their nose.
What a step saver. Just think how the average young child could benefit from saving the step of having to pick their nose.


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern, I don't know the details. All I know is that the split was fairly vitriolic, and the O'Connors don't talk about it.

I imagine any rancor between them is kept private. It's bad for both their professional standings if either badmouthed the other publicly.

Let's just say that the Parellis aren't thought of highly in_ many_ circles.


----------



## freddys mum

parelli!!um i tried it several times my poor horse hasnt got a clue whats going on and is either scared or thinks hes being lunged!!i give up!last night tried to make him back up shaking the rope at him but he gets scared and thinks im trying to hit him and goes sideways!the proffesionals make it look easy!


----------



## smrobs

Alwaysbehind said:


> The sucking on a cow's nose post made me almost hurl.
> 
> Just think how the average young child could benefit from saving the step of having to pick their nose.


Sorry AB, didn't mean to gross you out LOL. I actually saw a TV show the other day (can't remember what it was now) where this person could actually stick their tongue up their own nose. It was gross.


----------



## Speed Racer

smrobs said:


> I actually saw a TV show the other day (can't remember what it was now) where this person could actually stick their tongue up their own nose. It was gross.


Okay, now that's just disgusting. :-x

At least they're saving money on kleenex, huh?

Giraffes do the same thing as cows with the licking inside their nostrils thing. I love giraffes, but could do without knowing that little tidbit.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

:shock:

Wow!

Now that is a tongue.



When I am not being grossed out by the thought of it being up their nose it makes me wonder what else they can do with that tongue. :wink:

And one has to wonder why discussing slimy raw egg whites is OK but cow snot is not...hmmm....

I think I need to sniff some markers. Off to find a new sharpie.


----------



## smrobs

Aaaand back to the gutter we go LOL.

Have you ever seen or tasted boiled okra? I would seriously rather drink cow snot.


----------



## Northern

SR, thanks for answer. Sounds like it wasn't a disagreement over horsemanship, because of the vitriol & lack of communicating to the public, from either side, any horsemanship warnings/info.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I do believe I have. But I am not sure.

They sell these canned greens at Wally World. Doesn't that have Okra in it? Or am I getting my southern green slimy things confused? They have very yummy seasoning on them and I actually like them. Though I am guessing that has more to do with the seasoning and less to do with the green slimy stuff. You can buy green beans with the same seasoning. Extra yummy because they lack the slime factor.

Did I answer the question in all that rambling any where?


----------



## apachiedragon

Have you ever felt a cow's tongue? Think cat only times 10. Makes you wonder WHY cows would put that up their nose (or anywhere else, Always). Sadomasochist cows?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I felt a cows tongue when the cow did not need it anymore and I was cooking it up for the dogs.

Does that count?

And you are right. VERY rough. Like sliding on the road on your bare knees rough.


I guess when you remove the boogers from your nose using something that rough you do not have to worry about the crusty ones getting stuck and not coming out, right?


----------



## smrobs

Here you can see the slimy tendrils dropping down from his fork.

The actual flavor isn't bad if it's cooked right, it's just that texture that I can't get past. I honestly don't know if they sell it a WM or not, I don't even look at okra there unless it is pickled.

And yeah apachie, getting licked by a cow is like being assaulted by a belt sander LOL.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> They sell these canned greens at Wally World. Doesn't that have Okra in it?


Nope, no okra in those. Those are either canned turnip or collard greens. Both are yummy with the right seasonings, but can be slimy.

Okra is just shudderingly disgusting. I don't know if I'd _rather_ eat cow snot than okra, but I'd have to think about it awhile before I made a decision! :lol:

Northern, just because someone doesn't disparage another's profession doesn't mean they agree with it or their methods. It's called being PC.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Northern, just because someone doesn't disparage another's profession doesn't mean they agree with it or their methods. It's called being PC.


And professional.
Something I would expect from the O'Connors.


I shall look for Okra next time I am out. It sounds interesting.... in a not so good way.


----------



## apachiedragon

I love okra if its sliced thin and deep fried until crispy, but the boiled stuff just makes me gag. Come to think of it, I'll eat ABOUT anything if it's deep fried.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes! Deep frying sure does a fine job of making just about anything taste yummy (and be bad for you).


----------



## apachiedragon

Have you ever tried deep fried pickles? The had them at the fair last year and I missed them! Although the deep fried Milky Ways were to die for.


----------



## Speed Racer

Deep fried pickles are da bomb, but my fave fried treat are Oreos. Omigawd, butter my butt and call me a biscuit, those things are _heavenly! _


----------



## Alwaysbehind

:-(

No!



I have no idea where to get deep fried pickles or deep friend oreos or deep fried Milky Way bars. 
Very sad.


----------



## Speed Racer

Always, you don't have state or county fairs up there in New Yawk?

That's usually where I get my fried goodies. Funnel cakes are another deep fried delicacy.

There's something called Barbecue Battle up near Washington D.C. every year, and you can get all that and more there. Stinks that I live 200 miles southwest of D.C. when Barbecue Battle time comes around!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, we have fairs. That is where I get my friend dough. Lovely stuff.

I do not think I have seen the other stuff at any of them. I will have to pay attention, I guess.


I do not live down near The City so it is not New Yawk ... We have Rs in my area.


----------



## barrelracer892

Fried oreos, fried pickles, and funnel cakes with powdered sugar on top are awesome!! 

Call me weird, but I kinda like boiled okra :]. Fried is way better though! 
(You can get frozen okra in the freezer section at the grocery store).


----------



## apachiedragon

I remember someone telling me about fried butter at our fair last year too. She said they just took a stick of butter and deep fried the thing on a stick. Why not just inject the fat straight into my thighs and butt?


----------



## Speed Racer

Dear gawd, fried _butter?! _Blech! :-x

I've had fried cheesecake covered with chocolate on a stick. Now _that_ was yummy!

Always, you live in NYS. All y'all are from New Yawk.


----------



## smrobs

LOL^^. I can't imagine that would taste terribly good. IMHO, butter is only good as a flavoring on a better tasting food like mashed taters, corn on the cob, pretty much anything else.


----------



## Delfina

Deep fried butter sounds awful! 

My grandmother used to give us a pat of plain butter as a treat when I was a kid, I cannot believe I loved it. :shock:


----------



## apachiedragon

I have learned that if I don't melt the butter on my kids corn on the cob, they will pick it off and eat it. Must be a kid thing. I was puzzled by the physics of deep frying butter on a stick. How do they get it NOT to just melt away?


----------



## smrobs

I would guess maybe they breaded it first? Though I would think that then, you would bite into the breading and end up with a huge squirt of movie popcorn butter down the front of you LOL.


----------



## Speed Racer

Butter is a _condiment_, not a food group unto itself. I don't know what people are thinking sometimes.

Yuck, just yuck! It makes me shudder to think of biting into a big glob of hot, melted butter. :-x


----------



## apachiedragon

I picture some carnie standing in his RV trailer kitchen throwing the entire contents of his fridge into a deep frier, just to see what works. And the next big carnival money maker is...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I have a friend who used to eat sticks of butter coated in sugar as an after school snack... I can't imagine how you would even eat fried butter. Wouldn't it just melt through the breading and give you some sort of crazy burn?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I like butter...on things. 

But the idea of eating butter deep fried, or sugar coated or as a snack is just.... YUCK!


----------



## Delfina

I've just been informed that deep fried, chocolate covered lard is a delicacy according to my lil brother's old roommate.

That sounds even worse than the butter!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh, how about deep fried Paste? Mint Paste for sure.

Corinowalk, would that make paste taste better?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yuck, I just gagged and threw up in my mouth a little, deep fried chocolate covered lard??? That sounds like one of the grossest (cow snot being another) things I've ever heard of....


----------



## Speed Racer

Dear Lord, can we please go back to salty raw egg whites? At least _that_ doesn't turn my stomach the way the idea of eating fried butter and chocolate covered lard does! 

Where's the projectile vomiting icon when you need it?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I tried to steer us back to salty raw egg whites and paste several times.

It appears people just want to talk about lard and butter.


Can we get the admins to add a projective vomiting smiley to our selections?


----------



## corinowalk

I could eat anything chocolate covered and deep fried. I even think paste would improve its taste if it was one or the other...maybe even both! 

I hate anything green so all this talk of okra makes me wanna gag. I am a complete carnivore. Other than my obsession with potatos, I could seriously eat nothing but meat for the rest of my short life. I am known in my family as one of the pickiest eaters ever. If it is even remotely good for your, I wont eat it. Im sure it will be my demise some day but until then....yum!

Deep fried butter sounds pretty nasty. Deep fried Reeses cups are the most amazing thing ive ever had. Thank God for county fairs...how else would I expand my food groups?!

As far as the butter thing goes, we have to hide it from my 3 year old son. He especially loves it out of the fridge and will grab the stick right off the counter and run with it. He calls it 'Ice cream butter'. Don't worry, hes a great little eater and if anything, hes too thin! He just loves his butter!

I couldnt eat the salty egg whites deep fried or chocolate covered. I dont think it would take away from the slimy factor. Now you give me a 12 pack and I might change my tune!


----------



## coffeeaddict

Deep fried butter was on the Oprah show last year and she raved about it, so it must be good right? 



> I couldnt eat the salty egg whites deep fried or chocolate covered.


So that gave me the weirdest mental image. You'd have to be having a really good time in the kitchen, near hot liquids and that just seems...dangerous!

Now, if we're talking chocolate covered, they do actually make a product that comes in flavors to..."sweeten" that particular experience. Not that I would know anything about that....nope...not me.


----------



## apachiedragon

Coffee, dangerous as it may seem, that's an experiment that warrants a little exploration... hmmm. Where's my Fry Baby?


----------



## smrobs

This is for everyone who is officially grossed out now. Including me.


----------



## apachiedragon

Sorry, had to be said, lol. :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

coffeeaddict said:


> Now, if we're talking chocolate covered, they do actually make a product that comes in flavors to..."sweeten" that particular experience. Not that I would know anything about that....nope...not me.


 
This takes me back to my 18th birthday and an experiment with carmel. It didnt turn out well. Your body will go numb before you actually accomplish getting that stuff off of any body part. It was fun trying though...:wink:


----------



## flytobecat

Gone for a bit & this thread just gets weirder. 
I not big on the fried stuff, but anything dipped in chocolate I'll try. If its got alcohol in it also, even better.
I ate a chocolate covered scorpion marinated in brandy at the fair last year. Crunchy, but not bad.
Corina -do I even want to know -ugh visual -I'm blind.


----------



## Northern

oh, yah, PC! PC gets in the way of progress in the horse world, too.


----------



## Spyder

corinowalk said:


> Oh and spiders *for sure* taste creepy. Ive never had one (that I know of! LOL) and I couldnt think of a better word. I am an arachnaphob (sp?) to the deepest pit of my soul. If I think about them too much, I swear Ill have to go take a shower...but not before inspecting every corner of my shower and under all my shampoo bottles for them! I either need locked up in the loony bin or a show on discovery.
> 
> !


Oh that hurt.

All my babies hiding in the corners of your shower and you don't care for them.:-(


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Carmel hu?

I think one would have to buy the carmel syrup stuff they sell for topping ice cream. Not near so sticky and solid. Much easier to lick clean. Oops, I mean, um.... eat....

Ice cream butter.... Um.... Yuck!


----------



## Cobalt

wildberryxX3 said:


> I prefer Clinton Anderson's methods. For the most part they are pretty similar, but Clinton teaches you how to ask, ask, Tell. He's going to get the job done without all the mushy stuff inbetween.


I agree wholeheartedly that PP appeals to the middle aged women crowd who are timid and/or afraid of their horses. But honestly I think CA is the same in that regard. They may have different personalities (both annoying) and different words for things, but I think they are playing to the same crowds, just with different sounds.


----------



## corinowalk

Spyder said:


> Oh that hurt.
> 
> All my babies hiding in the corners of your shower and you don't care for them.:-(


Oh dont worry spyder...im too scared to actually kill them. I had a pretty scary thing happen where I went to smoosh one when I was in my teens and the lil ****** jumped off the wall and bit my hand. I think that may have something to do with my terror! 

Oh and my carmel experiment was with the stuff you dip apples in. It was fun but after a few hours, you are totally over it. It didn't help that he was 100% italian....think about it.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yeah, that stuff is better on apples, not tree trunks, lol.


----------



## corinowalk

especially not hairy ones...lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Bad choice of carmel for something hair covered...for sure....

Hours? Wow! 


Spyder, I smoosh spiders, not spyders. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

I like caramel, but don't think I'd want to try it on that particular object. :shock:

Whipped cream and chocolate sauce, now......


----------



## corinowalk

Since that lil experiment, I like to keep my food and my um...hobbies...seperate. It usually gets sticky and messy...Im down for good *clean* fun!


----------



## Speed Racer

Darlin', there's always the shower, and you can throw some plastic sheeting on the bed during. 

Just sayin' there are ways around the mess if one just _must_ experiment with dessert type products.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Um..... Am I the only one who does not have a stash of plastic sheeting? Or is Speedy the unusual one for having that?

:twisted:

Some one said earlier that hot sauce goes good on everything...hmmm.....


----------



## Speed Racer

Hey! Plastic sheeting is great for putting over things you don't want getting wet. Like sawdust.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Well good point on the sawdust.



My sawdust is in the barn so I guess I did not think of using it for that.


I suppose one could use a garbage bag for smaller areas that need protecting, hu?


----------



## apachiedragon

yes, but garbage bag mixed with sweat, it would stick to you and you'd get all tangled...


----------



## Hunter65

Holy crap I just lost half my day catching up in this thread. Thanks for all the laughs you guys, made my Friday. You guys eat some weird sh*t in the states. Deep fried pickles? Has anyone ever tried Poutine? One of our great Canadian inventions. Its yummy french fries and gravy topped with deep fried cheese curds. Egad personally I've never tried it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hunter I've _heard _of poutine but didn't know what it was.

I'll gladly eat the french fries with gravy, but y'all can keep the cheese curds. :-x


----------



## apachiedragon

Wow Hunter, that looks yummy. To be honest though, when I first saw the picture I thought it was fries covered with globs of butter and caramel sauce, lol. Now I'm craving chili cheese fries!


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm kinda hankerin' for an ice cream sundae with caramel sauce, whipped cream, nuts and maraschino cherries.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.... and truly yummy.

Drooooool!


We have these lovely things here called a Garbage Plate.









You can get them with burgers instead of hot dogs too. Lovely things they are. Very tasty.

Home fries, macaroni salad, onions, mustard, burgers (or hot dogs) and meat hot sauce on the top.


----------



## Hunter65

Alwaysbehind said:


> That looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.... and truly yummy.
> 
> Drooooool!
> 
> 
> We have these lovely things here called a Garbage Plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them with burgers instead of hot dogs too. Lovely things they are. Very tasty.
> 
> Home fries, macaroni salad, onions, mustard, burgers (or hot dogs) and meat hot sauce on the top.


:???: I could never eat that. My stomach would never forgive me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It is amazingly tasty actually!

The hot sauce is not so spicy that wimpy people (like me) can not enjoy it. Big chunks of onion. Greasy home fries. 

Yum.....


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'know, the next time someone makes a disparaging remark about all the deep fried crap we suthunuhs eat, I'm going to point them to this thread and those unholy poutine and 'garbage plate' pictures!

It's not just us ********, all y'all northerners have crazy food combos too! :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

*Big chunks of onion. Greasy home fries. *


My tummy just dropped with the fear of me eating that. nooooooooo not a good idea


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Y'know, the next time someone makes a disparaging remark about all the deep fried crap we suthunuhs eat, I'm going to point them to this thread and those unholy poutine and 'garbage plate' pictures!
> 
> It's not just us ********, all y'all northerners have crazy food combos too! :lol:



**** I had to compete with fried dill pickles and fried ice cream and fried chocolate bars. I don't actually eat the stuff. I live on the wrong side of the country to eat Poutine, all we have here is sushi bars.


----------



## Speed Racer

I've just never understood the sushi craze.

I've eaten it, and it's okay. I don't consider it the most wonderfullest, greatest food to ever hit the planet. I'm kind of 'meh' about it.

I dated a guy who loved it and was always dragging me to sushi restaurants. For the record, I HATE saki, especially warm. Barf! :-x

I'd rather have a big ole plate of fried chicken, home made tater salad, and some Hershey's ice cream for dessert. Now that's good eatin'!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I do not get the Sushi thing either. But there are lots of places making lots of money off it.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> I've just never understood the sushi craze.
> 
> I've eaten it, and it's okay. I don't consider it the most wonderfullest, greatest food to ever hit the planet. I'm kind of 'meh' about it.
> 
> I dated a guy who loved it and was always dragging me to sushi restaurants. For the record, I HATE saki, especially warm. Barf! :-x
> 
> I'd rather have a *big ole plate of fried chicken, home made tater salad, and some Hershey's ice cream for dessert. Now that's good eatin'!*


I love home made potato salad, my hubby eats the whole bowl of it. I never used to like sushi and most people around here were WHAT? How can you not love sushi being from the west coast and all. Well I have come to enjoy some of it now but I won't eat the little orange eggs ewwww. But it also depends where you get it from, some is really bad. It also tends to taste better and be fresher on the coast. I probably would never eat sushi in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Speed Racer

I apparently, according to all my friends, make the _best potato salad in the world! :lol:

_People who try it for the first time take a bite, their eyes get really BIG, and then they snarf it down like they're starving, and go for more. Seriously, I think it's good, but not the _best potato salad in the world. :wink:

_I've had people ask for the recipe, then get frustrated when I tell them I don't really measure anything, just do it to taste. Oh, I can give you all the ingredients, but not any actual amounts. Except for the potatoes. I can tell you how many pounds of potatoes I put in it. 

I love to cook, and it does get kind of annoying whenever there's a cookout or potluck at someone's house and the only thing they want me to bring is my potato salad. Hey, I can make other stuff too!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speedy, if you come to my house you can bring other stuff - too! I want to try your potato salad but you can bring any other things you want to make along with it. How is that?


----------



## Speed Racer

Thank you Always, I'll do that.

It's frustrating when my creativity is stifled! :?


----------



## smrobs

OMG, Hunter, I could so eat myself sick on the poutine. That looks absolutely delish. YUMMY.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hey, I am cooking challenged so I am very open to others bring any and all food.

Though I am not sure how well potato salad will hold up traveling from your state to mine.


----------



## smrobs

Hey, ya'll come down here and we'll pig out on weird food. SR can make dinner and use every bit of her creativity, we can get drunk and talk more about caramel syrup and plastic sheeting, then I can cook breakfast. There is nothing quite so tasty as bacon, eggs, and fried taters cooked in a cast-iron skillet over a campfire. *licks lips* Drool.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'll make it there, Always. Shouldn't take more than a couple of hours. 

I'm part German, and Germans like their tater salad warm. Hope that's not an issue for you.

I mix all the ingredients as soon as the taters come off the stove and are drained. 

I'm also part Irish (only in America!), and the Irish do love their potatoes, no matter how they're fixed.

smrobs, I like your idea!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love that idea smrobs! 

That breakfast plans sounds very yummy.


----------



## apachiedragon

I feel a horse forum get-together comin' on! I'm game, though the only think I can cook is yeast rolls, and desserts of varying degrees of unhealthiness. I boil a mean pot of water though.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> I'll make it there, Always. Shouldn't take more than a couple of hours.
> 
> I'm part German, and Germans like their tater salad warm. Hope that's not an issue for you.
> 
> I mix all the ingredients as soon as the taters come off the stove and are drained.
> 
> I'm also part Irish (only in America!), and the Irish do love their potatoes, no matter how they're fixed.
> 
> smrobs, I like your idea!


I will have to bring my sought after potato salad as well, mine is the cold kind. I used to hang out with these people and this one girl always brought her ps then I brought mine and she got the boot lol. Bacon bit and pickles (only ingredients I am giving away). Speed racer don't you find your potatos go mushy if you use them warm? I am in for a feast I will see if I can rustle up some poutine lol


----------



## Hunter65

smrobs said:


> Hey, ya'll come down here and we'll pig out on weird food. SR can make dinner and use every bit of her creativity, we can get drunk and talk more about caramel syrup and plastic sheeting, then I can cook breakfast. There is nothing quite so tasty as bacon, eggs, and fried taters cooked in a cast-iron skillet over a campfire. *licks lips* Drool.


I always wanted to go to Texas, smrobs yu are cooking breakfast yummy. When we go to our property I always make homemade hashbrowns and eggs benny yummy


----------



## Speed Racer

Hunter65 said:


> Speed racer don't you find your potatoes go mushy if you use them warm?


Yes ma'am, they do. Which is what everyone comments on before they taste it. After they taste it, nobody seems to have a problem with my 'mashed potato salad'. :wink:

Okay, you gave 2 of your ingredients, so I'll give 2 of mine. Hard boiled eggs and curry powder.

I really wish we were all closer. A weekend get together would be a hoot!


----------



## Eolith

Lol, I read the first and last pages of this thread. Interesting to see how it has progressed from Parelli and Ceasar to Potlucks!


----------



## corinowalk

Im down for a trip! I can bake but I totally suck at cooking. I can make a seven layer death-by-chocolate cake and atleast 200 different types of cookies but ask me to cook anything more complicated than meatloaf and chances are, its gonna be burnt. 

Good news is, I am a *WAY* better drink maker than a baker or a cooker. Over the past 7 years I've made more than a million drinks and actually like mixing. My current favorite (and own *signature*) drink tastes like fruity pebbles cereal that is delish and totally strong without tasting like it. 

Question is, who is gonna take care of my beasts (hubs, horse, kiddos) while im driving a pick up truck load of liquor to texas?!


----------



## corinowalk

How about a straight up pig roast? That is my favorite!


----------



## Speed Racer

A pig roast would be da bomb!

I'm always up for big hunks of charred swine flesh! 

Eolith, that's the nature of interwebz BBs. It's a rare thread that stays completely on topic.

Besides, talking about food and likker is much more fun than talking about the Mustachioed One.


----------



## Delfina

Speed Racer said:


> I'm part German, and Germans like their tater salad warm. Hope that's not an issue for you.


I'm 3/4 German, was even born in Germany and I've never had warm potato salad. It sounds good though.... I should go whine at my half-Italian mother who always made a cold potato salad and a quite dreadful, unappetizing one at that.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Yes ma'am, they do. Which is what everyone comments on before they taste it. After they taste it, nobody seems to have a problem with my 'mashed potato salad'. :wink:
> 
> Okay, you gave 2 of your ingredients, so I'll give 2 of mine. Hard boiled eggs and curry powder.
> 
> I really wish we were all closer. A weekend get together would be a hoot!


Hard boiled eggs are a no brainer like potatoes lol Mustard
Did I specify Garlic dill pickles?


----------



## Speed Racer

Delfina how have you lived your life without experiencing warm tater salad?! Oh the horrors! :shock:

Seriously, it's _delicious_. :wink:

I can not and will not put relish (shudder) in my potato salad. That stuff is absolutely dreadful. I won't even eat it on hot dogs. :-x

Hunter, I don't use mustard. Everyone thinks I do because of the flavor, but there's not a drop of mustard in mine.

Okay then, if eggs aren't exotic enough, how about fresh garlic? Your garlic pickles probably taste similar, but I don't 'do' pickles of any kind in mine.


----------



## Hunter65

Eolith said:


> Lol, I read the first and last pages of this thread. Interesting to see how it has progressed from Parelli and Ceasar to Potlucks!



You really should take the time to read the other pages, its quite entertaining. I am getting zero work done today.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Delfina how have you lived your life without experiencing warm tater salad?! Oh the horrors! :shock:
> 
> Seriously, it's _delicious_. :wink:
> 
> I can not and will not put relish (shudder) in my potato salad. That stuff is absolutely dreadful. I won't even eat it on hot dogs. :-x


RELISH??????? ewwwwwwwwwww not in my tater salad. Hmm think I will make some for hubby when he gets his *** back home (been gone 5 weeks now - 1 more to go)


----------



## apachiedragon

Now that we have mentioned old PP again, I would LOVE to see him play with the horses after a few of those fruity pebble shots. I bet that would be rather comical.


----------



## Hunter65

apachiedragon said:


> Now that we have mentioned old PP again, I would LOVE to see him play with the horses after a few of those fruity pebble shots. I bet that would be rather comical.



I gotta try your fruity pebble shots.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hunter65 said:


> You really should take the time to read the other pages, its quite entertaining.


Oh yes, we've run quite the gamut of topics through this particular thread! 

Eolith, find the pineapple conversation. That one's a particularly interesting discussion.


----------



## Northern

speak for yourself, SR:shock:


----------



## MissTee1

I borrowed the dvds from a friend of mine and then watched the game dvd. That one seemed interesting so I signed up for the monthly disks or whatever. I paid for 6 months and never watched one. I guess it depends on what you are looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I love warm and mustard tater salad, but then I'm part Irish.
Wonder if PP ever thought of marketing tater salad.


----------



## corinowalk

Nah, he couldnt eat anything that sloppy, it would get caught in that huge moustache!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hunter, anything with garlic dill pickles and bacon sounds totally dreamy to me. Totally! Yum!



Eolith said:


> Lol, I read the first and last pages of this thread. Interesting to see how it has progressed from Parelli and Ceasar to Potlucks!




Oh yeah, like the others have said, if you have not read everything in between you have missed quite a bit. 




corinowalk said:


> Nah, he couldnt eat anything that sloppy, it would get caught in that huge moustache!


Very valid point.
 
​


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern said:


> speak for yourself, SR:shock:


No one_ forced_ you to read anything, Northern.

The discussion was interesting to quite a few people. If you found the topic distasteful, you didn't have to continue with it.


----------



## Poco1220

Apparently we all missed this kind of AMAZING training he provides:

Parelli Demo on robert Whittakers stallion Stonleigh Friday 9th...Anybody else bside - Horse and Hound Forums


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yeah, I saw that.

I wish someone would post videos of it on youtube so we could all see it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep, it's all the buzz on the interwebz.

The people who were there saw something completely different than what the Parellis are saying happened.

I too, hope someone caught it on tape and puts it on YouTube. 

Along with Linda's whap, whap, CLUNK video, maybe this will get through to some of Parelli's cultists that their demi-god is a useless clod. Probably not, but I can dream! :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Probably not, but I can dream! :wink:


You will have to be dreaming pretty deeply for that. If you read the facebook comments associated with the event they are bending down and kissing his feet.


----------



## Poco1220

It sounds like the Parelli's did a pretty good job of trying to keep it all hush hush and not allowing videos out but I think it's just a matter of time before one creeps onto youtube. As for me I'll be waiting for it!


----------



## apachiedragon

yep, their PR team is scrambling to get out ahead of this one. They posted a pared down compilation on facebook and youtube of the demo, conveniently leaving out anything that might be construed negatively. Two days cut down to TWO MINUTES, including a lunch break? Burns me up. And of course the sheep will follow...

http://www.youtube.com/user/ParelliTube#p/u/0/8j25pS6ixWk


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I noticed there was no yummy potato salad of any time at that lunch break. Not even mashed potato salad that is warm.

And I really do not see what a horse stealing bread from someone has to do with it either trusting you or it allowing you to put tack devices on its face.


----------



## apachiedragon

They probably couldn't get enough humane footage, so they threw in the lunch thing to make it look all cozy. Masters of manipulation!


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'know, when Casper has been difficult to bridle, I didn't need a lip chain, twitch, or have to put a rope around one of his legs to throw him off balance. This is apparently what happened during that pitiful excuse for a training session, according to eye witnesses.

My 'miracle device' is a horse treat, held under the bit. If he wants the treat, and he always does, he has to take the bit. Worked like a charm on Conny, and it's worked like a charm on any horse I've ever had trouble bridling.

Eventually, they won't need the treat; they'll just put their head down for the bridle. If Conny had hands, he would have put it on himself! :wink:

What happened to all that smarmy crap about 'asking' the horse's permission? Using a twitch, rope and lip chain sure as hell sound like abuse to me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I used peppermints. They dive for the bit after a while.



I personally do not think a twitch is inhumane or abuse. It has a purpose. But it is stupid that someone who claims to be training with love and understanding starts there.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I personally do not think a twitch is inhumane or abuse. It has a purpose. But it is stupid that someone who claims to be training with love and understanding starts there.


I don't find twitches abusive per se, but using one in conjunction WITH a lip chain and a rope tied around the leg? So not cool! :evil:

Yeah, whatever happened to their 'train with luvs and rainbows' crap?

This is apparently the _real_ Parelli. The people who live near him and who have seen him 'train' horses when he's not in the public eye, state that the above is par for the course.

Typical. Sell the sheep whatever they want to hear, but do something entirely different.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Did not hit the link...do you suppose it goes along with the previous Pineapple discussion?

:twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did not hit the link...do you suppose it goes along with the previous Pineapple discussion?
> 
> :twisted:



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Probably not, Always. She did say it's 'casual' wear, not boudoir wear. 

Post already reported as advertising spam. Go away spambot! :evil:


----------



## apachiedragon

and i thought the rest of us were random, rofl!


----------



## Indyhorse

*clicks to report the spam above before posting*

I was offline for a week and I'm THRILLED to find this thread still going! Seriously! Like Best. Thread. Ever.

And to catch up with topics gone by......

Okra is hurl-worthy - unless, and only unless, it is used very lightly in a fantastic spicy, seafood gumbo.

Agreed that caramel on extra-curricular body parts can be an unpleasant experience. So is hot candle wax, if the receiver is on the hair side. Unpleasant - but very, very funny When it isn't you!! 

SR, the fried wunder bars (cheesecake dipped in chocolate, on a stick, and then deep fried) are my definition of heaven. Anything else fried I avoid - except zuchini. Deep fried zuchini is my grand indulgence!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

They used the term bare (she said to bare with her) instead of the word bear so ...... I was thinking it was along the lines of our previous conversation. That could be considered casual wear.

:twisted:


Indy, you do not like french fries? Really? I am not sure I can be your friend if you do not like french fries. Well...unless you make a deal to give me all your french fries. Yeah. That is it. Perfect.


----------



## apachiedragon

Indy, fried zucchini dipped in horseradish sauce, yum. In fact, just got some from the garden, may have to fix it for dinner...


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, I LOVE french fries, just have to eat them sparingly - have to eat anything fried sparingly. I have no gallbladder, which means large amounts of fat turn me into Linda Blair. (word association is funny, due to the thread title I almost typed Linda Parelli. Might have been apt too - either way I meant to say tons of $h!t comes spewing forth from my mouth. :wink: )


----------



## Indyhorse

Apache, try it dipped in good quality Coleman's Mustard - the english mustard that has the horseradish in it....so much bite it makes your scalp scrunch up. Lovely!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy! Welcome back, gal! We was worried about you. 

Fried zucchini is deelicious. I like zucchini bread, too. Sauted in butter with onions is also mighty fine. Can you tell I like zucchini? :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse

*nearly ****es myself*

Oh, bwahahahaha!!!

livesfortheride I'm almost sorry I reported you, welcome to the thread for the certifiable. You bring us great entertainment.


----------



## Speed Racer

Lead me not into temptation. I can find it myself! :twisted:


----------



## Indyhorse

SR, mmmmm, zuchini bread *drools* I make phenomenal zuch bread. But for me, a little sliced zuchini and summer squash, steamed lightly with just a hint of lemon juice.....yum yum yum! So getting hungry now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Darn gallbladder. Well, this too can work to my advantage. More fries for me. 

I admit it, I am shocked at the number of people who live with out a gallbladder. Extra pieces they are. Kind of like my uterus. Extra parts.

Livefortheride, t-shirts can have a sexy side to them..... snicker....

Welcome to the forum and this some what diverse thread.


----------



## corinowalk

Indy, I too have lost my gallbladder and though I was warned about the excessive greasy food...it doesn't bother me at all. I've always had a bit of an iron gut though. It comes from growing up with a big brother who always tried to feed me disgusting stuff. I was like a side show by the time i was 12! 

For those of you who love zucchini...i may just need your addresses. We planted way too many plants this year and have 20 ripe zucchini (big uns') ready with another 40 still on the plant. We even fried up some of the flowers and the dang things are spilling out zucchini like crazy! Whatever my man put in the soil this year worked...our tomato plants are seriously almost 7' tall and have baby maters alllll over them!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Can I have some of your dirt?

I do not get why my broccoli every year never gets a head. It goes right to flower. What am I doing wrong?



corinowalk said:


> I've always had a bit of an iron gut though. It comes from growing up with a big brother who always tried to feed me disgusting stuff. I was like a side show by the time i was 12!



This explains the paste thing too, hu?



​


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, I know, I wonder how much weight I'd lose if I went to the DR and just had him take all the extras? Hmmm. Spleen, appendix, buh-bye. I'm not going to have another kid so all the girly parts can go. And who needs two kidneys?

Corino, you are lucky! I still have "ghost" gall bladder attacks, even with mine gone, and so does my grandmother who also had hers removed. As long as I watch what I eat, I'm okay.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ya know, that is what I thought. I had my uterus that had lots of extra growth things in it removed. I figured I would loose some weight. I mean really, a fibroid has to weigh quite a bit in the grand scheme of things.

But no..... Did not work.

I am fatter than ever. (hmm, I suppose that might have something to do with french fries.)


Indy, your mistake was not eating enough paste as a child. Then you could eat whatever you wanted, just like Corino.


----------



## apachiedragon

We were too lazy to work up a real garden this year, so we just threw some veggies in the flower bed between my flowers in front of the house. My lord the crop we're getting! I have about 20 squash on my counter and endless more on the vines, and the tomatoes are tied up to the shutters and loaded! It's crazy.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So, my problem is we put too much work into the garden?


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, argh! I set myself up for failure by kindergarten by failing to join the paste eating crowd. I though giving in to marker sniffing would make me cool enough. **** you and my ability to resist you, peer pressure!


----------



## apachiedragon

Worked for me - I never got a lot with a "real garden" and now i can't keep up.


----------



## Indyhorse

I suck for taking care of my garden. Due to the messed up spring, I still haven't gotten anything but my tomatoes planted. Need to get on it soon, or I wont have a crop this year. It's what I should be doing instead of sitting on the computer...but....ya'll are too much fun!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indy, do not feel bad. I only planted mine three weeks ago. Very behind!

The corn is getting tall. The tomatoes are starting to come back (they were a little upset about being in their little containers for too long).

Broccoli no such luck. Big green plants. Only flowers, no heads.


----------



## corinowalk

I think the paste eating was probably a dare...just like any addiction it always starts out with peer pressure! 

I will ask my man about the broccoli...ours always seems to turn out right. 

As far as the dirt goes, we used mushroom manure and grass clippings and it seemed to turn out great this year. Last year my man just used the usual soil and everything died. He is the gardener though. I can kill bamboo. Its a talent, i know. Don't be jealous!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I too have a brown thumb.

Last year the only soil in my garden was composted manure (the bed is raised, our natural soil is very heavy clay with a good scattering of rocks. We do grow rocks really well here).

We assumed that is why the broccoli failed last year. This year we added a bunch of soil and peat moss and tilled it all together.


----------



## corinowalk

Ah, you too are a rock gardener! Again, its a talent. We live in the burbs and we have the crappiest soil ever. My fiance is a landscaper by trade and has turned most of my crappy yard into a forest.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Where do you find men who like to work outside and in the dirt? I have a problem and always find men who just want to play with machinery and guns. And not the useful machinery like a truck to pull a horse trailer or a tractor to use in the barn.


----------



## corinowalk

I found Bobby the way that any bar floozie (self confessed) would meet a man...at the bar. That was a friday...he moved in with me monday morning. 3 years later, we have a daughter together and he is a proud step daddy to my son. Its a total bonus that he likes to play in dirt. I like a dirty man!


----------



## Indyhorse

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Where do you find men who like to work outside and in the dirt? I have a problem and always find men who just want to play with machinery and guns. And not the useful machinery like a truck to pull a horse trailer or a tractor to use in the barn.


Here here! I've stated many times I will never marry again unless they guy is a vet or a farrier *lol*


----------



## corinowalk

My old vet is single and available. Problem is hes ugly as the day is long and has zero personality. If you are just looking to fill the 'vet' position...hes a great vet!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I just want someone to play in the dirt with... Is that too much to ask??? 

I too like to garden, but again I'm a "lazy" gardener which means I start really really small and add slowly. I'll take some pics of my parent's gardens and you'll see why. I think I was scarred when they carved that chunk out of the field and said "Well, this will be the veggie garden and it'll be you kids' responsibility."


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My man only likes to play in the dirt if it means he can play with tools. And I mean power tools. Like his tractor (put a plow on the back) or the rototiller we rented.

Add that he is a neat nick. So the garden being over taken by weeds really bothers him (even though he has no interest in gardening and really prefers to pretend vegetables do not exist) so he climbs in and pulls out weeds.


----------



## Hunter65

My hubby loves to garden. He is coming back this week from 6 weeks away, boy is he gonna have some work to do. I have been watering but thats about it. I have a huge crop of peas this year. yum yum


----------



## Hunter65

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Where do you find men who like to work outside and in the dirt? I have a problem and always find men who just want to play with machinery and guns. And not the useful machinery like a truck to pull a horse trailer or a tractor to use in the barn.



My guy would be in heaven if he got a tractor. Hmm maybe then he could finish the round pen.


----------



## apachiedragon

I let my horse pick my hubby. I should rent him out as a matchmaker. He found me one that loves to garden, loves to work, loves to bale hay, is an incredible cook. (Of course, for all that he claims to love about doing it, he sure does ***** and moan like a little girl about it sometimes, lol.)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yours still cooks?

Mine used to cook for us a few times per week. Now it seems to only be my job. And I am a crappy cook. Heating I can do. Well. Most of the time. I do have a bad habit of burning things.


----------



## apachiedragon

If I beg him he will, he actually used to work for a catering business as a cook when he was just out of college, and he also worked as a bartender/bouncer/cook at a local bar and wing place here in town. So I get the bonus of killer wings, a really good mixed drink, and a bodyguard/DD whenever we manage to go out.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Mine makes a killer frozen pizza


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Mine makes a killer frozen pizza


You mean he can get the center to cook with out the edges burning?


----------



## Delfina

Ok, this is no fair! My hubby does not garden or get dirty, is terrified of horses (he literally stands as far back as possible with the sturdiest fence in between and throws the treats practically) does not cook (unless you want food so spicy hot it burns all your skin off) or clean.

Well on the flip side he did take 20 Girl Scouts (including our two) camping this weekend and I got to stay home and spend the whole time with my horse..... so maybe I'll keep him even though he did whine upon arriving home about all my freshly washed horse laundry drying in the dining room.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Alwaysbehind said:


> You mean he can get the center to cook with out the edges burning?


 
Yes he can. It's awesome.  

He also can do an incredible stand up wheelie (and a sit down wheelie), the superman, no handed merry-go-rounds, skitching (sp?), a highchair wheelie, and several other motorcycle stunts. 

In addition, he is a "master killer" and brings home the meat. Unfortunately it's wild goose which can be difficult to cook. :? I've been working on some recipes. The best part about dating a hunter is getting to hunt (unless they are a deer/pheasant hunter).

Delfina - Mine finally quit asking if we could make Soda "Do a wheelie!!!"


----------



## corinowalk

Mine didn't cook when I met him...he could only handle a few dishes such as easy-mac and frozen pizza. Now he is a great cook. He actually asked for cook books for christmas a few years ago and now loves to cook. He gardens, he is responsible for most of the laundry in the house, he loves the horses but isn't that much into riding, hes a pretty good babysitter...i need to figure out his secret in getting the kids to leave him alone tho...oh and I think hes pretty cute! He can fix cars and stuff, hes great at anything home improvement and is a great landscaper. My only complaints are he doesn't talk much. If hes mad, you will never know it. Oh and he cant dance...at all.


----------



## apachiedragon

Tigerstripes, mine bought me a pink camo .22 for Christmas. All his friends told him he was nuts after they found out I could actually shoot. I believe the quote was, "better make sure you don't **** her off now, or make sure you're out of range first" ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Speed Racer

My SO gave me a .38 pistol and .30.30 rifle one year for Christmas.

He used to hunt, but doesn't do it nowadays because he's been 'citified' and lives in the suburbs.

He says it's better _not_ to have guns if you don't know how to handle them properly, which is why I've taken the requisite safety courses.

So if I ever shoot him, he'll know it's because I _meant_ to! :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> So if I ever shoot him, he'll know it's because I _meant_ to! :twisted:


^^^Love this! 

Im actually terrified of guns and wont allow them in my house. Bobby is a big bow hunter anyways...he doesnt need a stinkin gun too!


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> My old vet is single and available. Problem is hes ugly as the day is long and has zero personality. If you are just looking to fill the 'vet' position...hes a great vet!


Oh I WISH my vet was single oooohhhh baby. Hot hot hot


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> ^^^Love this!
> 
> Im actually terrified of guns and wont allow them in my house. Bobby is a big bow hunter anyways...he doesnt need a stinkin gun too!



Not a big gun person either although we do need to get a shotgun for up at our property as there are bears and cougars. They aren't as big here in Canada as they are in the US.


----------



## apachiedragon

My hubby works nights and I have some, shall we say, questionable neighbors - makes him feel better when I'm home alone with the girls. Plus we once had a **** after our chickens. He never got over the fact that I just chased it off with a broom...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Delfina, my hubby was terrified of horses when he met me. Now he will walk up to any of them and is sure they are his friend. (And for some reason they are, which miffs all the people that have been bit and kicked by some horse that likes him.)

My hubby bought me my gun. It is so freaking cute. Though I admit I should have gone smaller. Too bulky to carry easily. I have a Ruger SP101, .357 magnum revolver. Linky

I had to take all the safety courses to get my permit so he for sure knows if I shoot him I did it on purpose. :wink: (Well, and it would involve me getting the gun out of the gun safe, loading it and all that.)


I wish my hubby was a hunter.
I took my hunter safety course so I can get a license. 
I just do not know how to gut a darn deer. And that is a pretty important step. They told us how at the class but I am thinking in real life it is some what different than the 30 description.


----------



## Indyhorse

I used to have a gun, a 9mm H&K USP compact. But I sold it when my son got to the crawling around stage. I just don't feel comfortable with one in the house with a very young child who is in to everything.

My ex made a few comments about being worried when I moved into this house - my son and I on our own way out here in the country - but I am not worried. I have 6 dogs, one of which HAS before bitten an intruder. They do the trick. They also have the bonus of clearing out the raccoons, possum, mice, etc. Although I discovered yesterday I have some muskrats burrowing out under my barn - first pests that have dared come around since right after I moved in. Bleh. I don't want to put out poison - I just know they will crawl under my barn and die where I can't get to them and stink. Maybe I'll put Cailean, my big male collie, in the barn for a few days - that will take care of it!


----------



## apachiedragon

Always, sometimes I wish my hubby DIDN'T hunt, lol. When he learned the trick about soaking deermeat is saltwater to pull out the blood and improve the flavor, I was like, "ok, sounds logical" until he realized the only place we had to soak said deer meat was IN OUR BATHTUB! My only bathroom looked like the set of Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Indyhorse

Apachie *rotf* oh no!!! That's terrible, but at the same time really, really funny because it's not happening to me :rofl:


----------



## Indyhorse

Hunter65 said:


> Oh I WISH my vet was single oooohhhh baby. Hot hot hot



Hunter I hear you, mine is pretty good looking too - the only problem is he isn't the greatest vet! *lol*


----------



## Speed Racer

Meh, all the _good_ equine vets around here are women and I don't swing that way, so it doesn't matter if they're single or not!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sorry Apachie, I have to join Indy in laughing way too hard at that thought.

Giggle.


On the single vet front.
1 male is OK, I guess I would describe him as doable, but married with young kids.
The rest are female, and like Speedy I do not swing that way. Not sure of the marital status of most of them, but does not matter.


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh you should see the pictures. You'd think we had butchered somebody, lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Giggle.

I think you should share them.


----------



## apachiedragon

You asked for it. Only one though, lol. It was a week before I was comfortable taking a shower


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh heck that's not bad, I was expecting blood splattering on the walls at LEAST! hahaha


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Definitely need pics.  

Another way to get the gamy taste out is to soak in buttermilk or milk. The best thing to do is to clean them quickly and well. Venison has never bothered me unless it's been feeding in the northern pine forests. Goose has such a strong taste though and it usually ends up sitting a lot longer before it's cleaned. 

All the vets in this area are women (don't swing that way) or old men. At least they're good vets though...


----------



## apachiedragon

Still, I'm glad none of the neighbors stopped by.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Interesting but certainly not near as gory as I was expecting. I too was hoping for a bathroom that looked like a scene from CSI.


How do you soak your meat in buttermilk? No, do not give me 'get container, pour in buttermilk, add meat' instructions. 

Wouldn't it get smelly and yucky quickly? Do you rinse the meat after soaking? Stuff like that.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You refrigerate it for a couple of days, rinse the meat after soaking. It doesn't get nasty in the fridge. I've tried all three of the methods and they are pretty comparable. All of them work a lot better with smaller pieces of meat too, so it's pretty easy to fit in the fridge.

I want to try dry aging some goose meat too. I've heard that it makes the meat incredible, tender and really mellows the flavor.


----------



## corinowalk

I dont know about meat but fish soaked in milk takes that fishy taste out of it. In our area there are alot of catfish and my hubby hates catfish. If you soak it in regular milk for a few hours and then fry it, it tastes great. 

My man is a hunter...hes actually quite passionate about it. To be honest, im glad he has a hobby. Other than his favorite hobby of all time, chasing me around the house!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

See, it sucks wanting to learn how to hunt when no one in your house is a hunter. :shock: <--- me thinking about all I do not know.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

A lot of states have women specific hunting programs to help get women into hunting. Not sure what state you are in but Google BOW (becoming an outdoors woman) and your state. MN has a couple of clinics teaching goose calling and they are putting on a hunt this fall just for women. It's all free. Not sure if they have deer hunting too, but at the very least you can meet some people that hunt and start learning.

It's really a great time, I wasn't sure I'd be able to actually shoot, but I love it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hmm, I'll have to check and see if VA has such a program. Most of the hunters around here run dogs, but that's not really my cup of tea.

I wouldn't mind shooting my own meat for this coming winter. I already own 1/4 share of an Angus steer that'll be butchered this fall so I have my beef covered, but I'd really like some deer meat, too.


----------



## Hunter65

Indyhorse said:


> Hunter I hear you, mine is pretty good looking too - the only problem is he isn't the greatest vet! *lol*



Mine is very good. He's not my every day vet though, he did Hunter's hernia surgery.


----------



## barrelracer892

I wonder if Georgia has that program. 
SR, my guy's sister runs her dogs every Friday during **** season. I went with her once and her cousin yelled COYOTE and hauled it outta there, leaving me in the back. I tripped and fell and got ran over by the **** dog and thought my *** was grass!


----------



## Hunter65

I don't think I could go hunting. I'd have a hard time shooting a deer I think. I like to fish though.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Speedy - Here is the link to the packet on DGIF's website.

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/events/documents/2010-bow-registration-packet.pdf

It looks like it was in May, but maybe they have more later on in the year?


----------



## apachiedragon

Lucky for me, but unlucky for the deer, it's not an uncommon occurrence around here for deer to be hit by ambulance, and since my hubby works for EMS in two counties, he always gets the call if someone clips one on the way to a call. I'm sure the taxpayers would be shocked to see the guys in the ambulance bay gutting a deer. So we have deer meat whether he gets around to hunting or not.


----------



## Speed Racer

Thanks for the link, MN. I'll check it out.

Deer are pretty much a pestilence around here, since there are so freakin' many of them. I see them every single day, multiple times a day. 

When you're always dodging them, they lose their charm very quickly! Plus, they're the primary hosts of deer ticks, which carry lyme. :-x

Barrel, sorry to laugh, but that's pretty funny. Coyotes won't come after you unless they're rabid, so the only thing you had to worry about was getting run over by a pack of **** dogs. :wink:

I see and hear coyotes pretty much on a daily basis, too. I've seen bear and bobcat, but not that often. There's a black bear who likes to cross the road at one of our busier intersections. Which means, 3 to 5 cars an hour! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Here is the GA hunting page http://www.gadnr.org/

They don't seem to have any woman specific programs, but they do have some hunter education programs.

Another good option for anyone interested in pursuing hunting is to call Ducks Ulimited, Pheasants Forever, Delta Waterfowl, etc. I don't love everything about those groups, but they will help you learn and get you started.


----------



## Indyhorse

I've never really had the urge to go out and hunt deer myself, personally. I like venison but don't LOVE it. However if we had elk around here...mmmmm I LOVE elk, yum yum yum. If I had the fences I would buy and farm raise an elk bottle calf in a heart beat. As it is I'll probably just raise up a regular angus feeder to split with my best friend this year.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN, found the NY BOW stuff Linky and there is nothing any where near me.

:-(


I will have to check the gun club where I took my safety course to see if they are offering anything.


----------



## barrelracer892

Oh it was hilarious! Once I caught up to everybody they asked what the heck happened to me because I was all dirty. I've seen bear, bobcats, turkey, and wild boar here. Once when I was on a trail ride I saw a teeny tiny piglet running across the field. The horses just looked at it like "what the hell is that?!" They just released 6 red wolves in the county to help the rodent population. I laughed. 
Someone told me one day they released a couple of ligers down here in the county I live in. I don't think I've ever heard better BS than that!!! I'm still giggling about it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Always, I missed the Virginia one this year, but I'm going to contact the coordinator and find out when it is in 2011.

Syria is about 3 hours from me, so of course I'll have to kennel the dog and have someone care for the horses and barn cats. It'll be an expensive long weekend, but I think very much worth it.

Barrel, I see wild turkey all the time, too. Those suckers can actually fly short distances, unlike our domestically bred turkeys.

Yeah, I'm not thinking anyone released ligers! Laugh!


----------



## barrelracer892

They have all sorts of the hunter education programs down here. You have to take a two day course to get your hunting license. I've yet to take one. I will go hunting but I don't bother shooting anything. I have horrible aim! I just sit there and take in the scenery.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

AB - That's another good place to start.  Hunters love getting other hunters involved... until the new hunters start stealing spots! 

It is frustrating when nothing is next to you. I'm trying to get involved in Dock Jumping with my dog, but everything is far away and I already have really limited time

Speedy - I was going to go this year to MN's BOW weekend thingy, but I was really short on cash. My animals had a rough winter/spring.


----------



## Speed Racer

We have a lot of hunt clubs, so it would just mean I'd need to join whichever one would have me! :wink:

Not all of them hunt with dogs, and I'm going to need a license anyway for foxhunting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree MN. I wanted to try cowboy mounted shooting (heck, I have a bomb proof horse) and there is not anything any where near me.

I will not be stealing hunting spot used by anyone else. I will be hunting in my own back yard, which is posted so no one else can hunt there (except one family friend who does hunt there during turkey season before work).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Are you going foxhunting from horseback? 

My hurney hunts coyotes/fox in the winter. I went out with him a couple of times, but never saw anything. He finds a likely spot, hides, and attempts to call them in. It's a lot harder than it sounds.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Are you going foxhunting from horseback?


Yes ma'am. It'll be with one of the local foxhunting clubs that runs hounds.

Y'know, the folks who dress up in the funny coats, breeches, tall boots, helmets, and carry flasks? :wink:

Our foxhunting clubs don't actually kill the fox. It's all about the chase.

Hunting from the ground or a tree stand without dogs is how I'd like to do it with deer.


----------



## corinowalk

We have lots and lots of deer in our area. You see them by the dozen on the side of the road. I always think that its a shame because there are starving people in this country who could have ate that meat. 

Wild turkeys are totally delish. On my familys farm, they actually feed the suckers and you should see the size of them! 

I wish I had an interest in hunting...my hubs wouldn't let it go down. That is his 'man' time and I am not to interrupt.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

AB - I want to try that too! I mean Soda will probably have a heart attack, being anything but bombproof, but I though it would be a fun experience and good training. Unfortunately I have no trailer.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'd love to try foxhunting sometime. Someday....


----------



## Speed Racer

MN, that's part of the reason I got JJ, because Casper will _never_ make a foxhunter. All those dogs running around and baying just about did him in the one time I tried it with him! :lol:

It wasn't even a hunt, it was just roading the hounds. He wanted _nothing_ to do with that swarm of noisy beasties.


----------



## barrelracer892

Corino, your man wouldn't let you go with him?! Mine said I HAD to go with him. I didn't mind at all, he just wanted to see how long I could sit still without talking. Somehow I surprised him and didn't move a muscle or speak a word :]. I asked him when we were going again and he was like, huh? Haha!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, I don't know if that would bother Soda or not. He's actually calmer when our dogs come with on a ride. We have had anywhere from 1-6 with us and haven't had any issues, but these are quieter dogs too. Unfortunately they have the tendency to flush pheasants pretty **** close.


----------



## apachiedragon

barrelracer892 said:


> Once when I was on a trail ride I saw a teeny tiny piglet running across the field. The horses just looked at it like "what the hell is that?!"


It's because the piglet gave them the evil eye! :rofl:


----------



## corinowalk

LOL mine probably would take me with him just to see how long it would take me to start talking. 

His whole family of men (uncles, grandfathers, brothers) all go out together on a hunt and judging by how much they talk at family functions, I bet not one word is exchanged. They are all quiet people which is funny because they all married women like me...talkers. Hell, I annoy myself with how much I talk sometimes!


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> LOL mine probably would take me with him just to see how long it would take me to start talking.
> 
> His whole family of men (uncles, grandfathers, brothers) all go out together on a hunt and judging by how much they talk at family functions, I bet not one word is exchanged. They are all quiet people which is funny because they all married women like me...talkers. Hell, I annoy myself with how much I talk sometimes!




Hahaha I better not let hubby see this, he may take up hunting just so he could take me and see how long I can go without talking. lol


----------



## corinowalk

And just to nominate him for sainthood, only once has he told me to be quiet. He was quitting smoking and we were at the fair and I was apparently running away at the mouth. He stopped me, grabbed me by my shoulders and said 'babe...please....just stop talking'. I laughed so hard, I almost cried!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> AB - I want to try that too! I mean Soda will probably have a heart attack, being anything but bombproof, but I though it would be a fun experience and good training. Unfortunately I have no trailer.


I have a trailer, just no where within the state to go. And my truck is not dependable enough to travel a day to try some new sport.

Darn 1994 trucks. Why are they not like wine and get better with age?

It is funny to think about the fact that my truck is older than most of the kids at the barn. Rustier too, but....

Corino, your man sounds like a keeper for sure. I giggled at your stop talking story.

Barrelracer, that is so funny. I bet he thought you would never want to go again. Laugh. That one backfired on him.


----------



## apachiedragon

Corino, that's really funny. Mine let's me know in a hurry if I'm talking too much. He just looks at me and says, "Now WHAT are you babbling again?"


----------



## barrelracer892

When I talk to my guy about something I'll just throw in something random to see if he's paying attention. Half the time he isn't and I just shut my face then. Other times when I'm talking about my horses he'll say is that all you ever think about??? I'm like yes, you should know this by now!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh when it comes to horses...he calls Nico my 'hairy little boyfriend'. When I ask him what I should do (move him, sell him, call the vet) he throws his hands up in the air and tells me he wants NO part of my horse world.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So he does not want to know the details of your relationship with your boyfriend on the side (the hairy little boyfriend)? Giggle.


----------



## corinowalk

I guess not! Nico loves him though. As much as Nico loves anything...he will come running to bobby when he comes. He runs *from* me when I come!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Isn't that how it always is!?

I think they take that from the cats play book. Ya know how cats always want to sit on the lap of the person who hates cats the most?


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, lol cats have a radar for cat haters and feel the need to rub on them. I find it hilarious.

And some trucks DO get better with age! My hauling vehicle is a 1986 Chevy Silverado 1 ton dually redneckmobile....and it has it's quirks for sure but I have to say it has been reliable! And for hauling trailers - my last trailer was a 41 ft long, 4 horse slant with 26 ft of living quarters - trailer empty weighed over 10,000 lbs - it hauled that trailer like there was nothing behind me. (note I didn't bolt all that crap to it. It came to me that way.)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

That's a sweet hauling machine  I just steal dad's truck whenever I can find a trailer. 

Side note- My parents are on a month long motorcycle trip through Canada to Alaska and up to Pruhoe Bay. They are just leaving Fairbanks and will be attempting the Haul Rd. I'm a little worried about them, but you've gotta live right?


----------



## Delfina

Alwaysbehind said:


> Delfina, my hubby was terrified of horses when he met me. Now he will walk up to any of them and is sure they are his friend. (And for some reason they are, which miffs all the people that have been bit and kicked by some horse that likes him.)


See, my hubby is the one getting kicked and bit. He absolutely adores animals, all dogs and cats just run and jump in his lap but horses just have it in for him! 

He was a Patrol Officer and got sent to assist the Mounted Patrol, within 5 minutes the Police Horse chomped him one! Our lil girls wanted to go trail riding, the trail guide said he needed to walk alongside our 4yr old, the half-dead, ancient, bomb-proof pony she was on looked at him, deliberately reached out and stomped on his foot! My sister-in-law's horse leans over the fence and nips him, any chance she can get. None of these horses has ever done anything to anyone but him!

My horse hasn't touched him, but it's not like he's giving her a chance to. If he has to go anywhere near her, he throws handfuls of hay at her, guess he figures that if she's stuffing her face, she won't go for him! :lol: My trainer is moving to a new property, he offered to go help build fences, stack hay or whatever other help she needs as long as "ALL those horses are tied up and FAR AWAY!!" :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indy, you obviously live in one of those states that are not coated in salt for many months of the year. In lovely NY everything rusts like crazy. That includes unimportant things like fuel lines and other various unimportant parts that are under a vehicle.

Love my truck. Just tired of fixing it.

And as we all know, anything that is one ton cost like 10x as much to repair.

And just so you do not feel bad, Indy, mine has lots of the same stuff on it, and I too did not put it there. Though mine is boring red, sun bleached red.

It took me a bit to get what the basket ball hoop was. I was thinking you had some type of radar dish on the top of it or something. Then I opened my eyes and saw it was a basketball hoop behind it.


----------



## Hunter65

Indyhorse said:


> Always, lol cats have a radar for cat haters and feel the need to rub on them. I find it hilarious.
> 
> And some trucks DO get better with age! My hauling vehicle is a 1986 Chevy Silverado 1 ton dually redneckmobile....and it has it's quirks for sure but I have to say it has been reliable! And for hauling trailers - my last trailer was a 41 ft long, 4 horse slant with 26 ft of living quarters - trailer empty weighed over 10,000 lbs - it hauled that trailer like there was nothing behind me. (note I didn't bolt all that crap to it. It came to me that way.)



Hawt dawg thats some truck you have there. Bet you get noticed :wink:

I used to have a 1979 chev half ton that I brought back from Whitehorse with me. It was electric blue with these colorful squiggles up the side (I did not paint it). Anyhoo all of my brothers friends were laughing about the that blue truck in town not knowing it was me, he was too embarrased to tell them. I miss that truck, I'll have to dig up a pic.


----------



## Indyhorse

Always, avtually roads are heavily salted around here. This truck would have 10 times the rust it does if it hadn't been the previous owner's "baby" they loved the thing, it was kept garaged and covered and everything else. I think if they hadn't already handed me the title when I told them it was going to be a farm truck, they wouldn't have sold it to me. You should have seen the horror on their faces.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oooh, that explains tons. You evil truck user you. How dare you expect the truck to work out in the weather and all.

My truck was a work truck. As in owned by a company that allowed their workers to take it to job sites. Construction type company.

It got abused.


----------



## apachiedragon

I once had a Russian riding student who was in med school here, and went to college in Tx before that. I was loading my truck (we call it "the Beast") with firewood to drive up tot he house, and I noticed he was just standing there staring at me, with this dumbfounded look on his face. I asked him what was the matter and he said, "You are the first person I've ever known with a truck that actually USES it." I laughed so hard I nearly fell out of the bed.


----------



## horseluver2435

Oh. My. Gosh.

I posted one off topic thing [about needing to see pictures of Speed Racer], didn't look at the thread for a couple days. 69 pages? 

I'm never provoking off topicness again. It's a wonder I'm not banned at this point.  I do love SR & Always however. Thanks for making my night.


----------



## Speed Racer

Dear child, going off topic isn't a sin, nor will it get you banned. You'll be fine. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

SR...totally offtopic...love the new avatar. I dont pretend to know you, but if I were to take a guess...that one fits you perfect!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> SR...totally offtopic...love the new avatar. I dont pretend to know you, but if I were to take a guess...that one fits you perfect!


This!

But I have to keep typing because This is not enough letters to make this BB happy. La la la la la. Typing to fill in spaces. Though I suppose I have enough now, hu?


----------



## Speed Racer

Thank you Cori, I like it too. Yep, this one along with the crabby old kitteh one fits me pretty well! :lol:

I have sisters-in-law who fear me. Not because I'm nasty, but because I don't pull any punches with them. I've told them over the years if they don't want an honest opinion, they need to tell me that upfront. 

If all you want is compliments I can do that, but I have to know before you ask me if that's what you really want. Otherwise, you're going to get the unvarnished truth, and if that makes you unhappy then you shouldn't have asked me!

I can take it as well as give it too, so it's not like I lay it out there and don't expect to get it back. My siblings are also like that. We're a whole family who believes in tellin' it like it is!

Some folks like it, others hate it. I'd rather you hate me for telling you the truth, than you like me because I kissed your backside and told you what you wanted to hear.


----------



## corinowalk

^^ I agree. I try my hardest to lay it on the line. I've developed a bit of a filter for my mouth over the years but after a few times pussyfooting around a subject, Ill lay it out there. My honesty has hurt some friends in the past so I try to tone it down for those who are more sensitive. 

I like honesty. Its a good concept. If we could just get a few more on that boat, the world might actually get moving with all that 'hopey changey' stuff.


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh, I try not to be nasty, but if you've asked me for an honest opinion about something, I'm going to accommodate you.

Unlike the interwebz, where it's pretty much a free-for-all, I generally won't venture an opinion unless specifically asked for one. 

I've learned to keep my mouth shut around certain people, because all it'll do is cause hard feelings.

I have an ex sister-in-law who is a certifiable looney-tunes. I intensely disliked that woman but my brother was an idiot for marrying her, and I told him so when he started whining about how horrible his life was.

They're divorced now, but she still tries to make his life hell because they (stupidly) had children together. I've often told him if he hadn't been such a panty-waist and given in to her every demand, maybe he'd have more than NOTHING right now.

Yeah, he doesn't complain to me about her anymore. Laugh!


----------



## corinowalk

LOL, I too have a total jerk-face for a sister in law. She tries to tell me that I am way too hard on my kids while hers are drawing on my walls. She wont bring her 'little darling' over to my house for me to babysit anymore because for almost the first hour that 'sweetykins' is here, she sits in the corner. I am a no-nonsense kinda parent. While my kids are far from perfect and I never portray them to be, they are mannerly (as mannerly as a 1 and 3 year old get!) and kind. My daughters first words...dank-eww. 
Family functions are always a blast when she is there. The next one is on labor day and I honestly cant wait. She decided to make a few comments to friends about my recent loss of job. I have tempered my comments to her in the past but now that were getting personal, they might have to hire a bouncer to keep me away from her.


----------



## Speed Racer

You'll probably make her cry, you big meanie! Boo frickin' hoo.

I've always told people if you bring it, you'd better be able to take it.

I'm as fair game as anyone else, and if I'm wrong I'll admit it and apologize.

Oh, and don't try to lay a guilt trip on me. That'll just make me even more cold hearted toward your silly little problem.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Corino, you can watch my kids. If I had kids, I mean you could watch them. 

I hate parents who let their kids rule the world.

I'm afraid that SR would claw them to death.... so no babysitting of my hypothetical children for SR.


----------



## Indyhorse

Corino, sounds like you and I parent exactly the same *lol* While my son certainly has him moments, it takes being around other people's children from time to time to remind me how good her really is. :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I couldnt agree more. I know when I'm wrong...it happens quite a bit. I've perfected the art of admitting fault and apologizing. I'm not one to rub it in either when I do happen to once in a while be right. 

The guilt trip doesn't work on me. I am so tired of hearing everyone sob stories about their terrible childhoods or sucky lives. If you define yourself by what happened to you before you were 15, you've got some learning to do. 

On the topic of her crying...thats what I am aiming for. Some people need to keep my name out of their mouth. If making her cry is a way that I can accomplish that, bring on the tears!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, thank you both for actually _parenting_ your children, instead of trying to be their friends.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yeah honesty is great, always a good policy. So is tact and keeping your mouth shut when it isn't any of your **** business in the first place. 

This isn't directed at either of you two. But it drives me freaking nuts how people will use "honesty" as a way to be hurtful. Or the people who feel the need to spout out their unsolicited opinions....esp when they are completely off base. 

I have too much personal experience with this one. Two people who are very close to me have this problem and I've spent a lot of time dealing with the messes they've created w/ their "honesty".


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Honestly, your use of a smiley face there was just not correct!



:wink: :lol:

Sorry, it was the best I could come up with that was none of my business and I could use the word honestly.



Sometimes when people ask me for my opinion I respond with, "do you really want to know?". It is hard when your friend is asking you and you know they are not going to like the response.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, thank you both for actually _*parenting*_ your children, instead of trying to be their friends.


 
Amazing how this works isn't it? I don't have any kids, but I treat my nieces like you've all described. Amazing thing is they all love me to death and fight to spend time with me. Tells you what kids really want huh?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL AB! Good one. 

I do the same as you.... or I give the long pause and those that know me well know that they probably aren't going to like what I'm going to stay.


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> Corino, sounds like you and I parent exactly the same *lol* While my son certainly has him moments, it takes being around other people's children from time to time to remind me how good her really is. :lol:


 
Dont you just love that we are big 'meany pants' parents because we discipline? As they say, the proof is in the pudding. 

My husbands entire family is of the camp of 'let kids be kids' and I am all for that. My kids run and play and get into trouble. They are happy, healthy well behaved kids. I dont know when happy equated to bad. Kids crave structure. Since they were 6 weeks old, they were on a sleeping schedule. They know when its time to play, eat and have fun. They do get time outs and have known what my son calls a 'red-hiney' but 95% of the time, they're being kids.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN, I don't go out of my way to hurt people, nor will I offer unsolicited advice IRL. If you don't ask, it's none of my business.

Doesn't mean I won't have an opinion about the situation, but it's not my place to give it when I wasn't asked.

Butting in and offering advice where it isn't wanted is rude and sometimes very hurtful. It's usually preceded with, "I know you didn't ask me, but this is for your own good...." 

Always, I'm hurt.  I'm _very_ good with children. In fact, for some reason I'm a kid magnet. I do make them mind, though. 

Like animals, children need boundaries and discipline. Unlike animals however, smacking them with a crop and putting them in a stall seems to be something their parents don't like.... :think:


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> Like animals, children need boundaries and discipline. Unlike animals however, smacking them with a crop and putting them in a stall seems to be something their parents don't like.... :think:


I never did figure out why! I spend most of the day playing hide and seek with my kids. We play by different rules though...you win when you leave mommy be. LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would not be hurt SR. I would for sure let you watch my horses and my dogs. And you know how important they are to me. And do not worry, you are free to beat BF all you want.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would not be hurt SR. I would for sure let you watch my horses and my dogs. And you know how important they are to me. And do not worry, you are free to beat BF all you want.


Oooh, kewl!!!

Muaahaahaa! I haven't had to beat one for awhile now, and I do miss it. :twisted:

Even Casper has calmed down considerably now that he's 12 y/o, and JJ was born an old soul.


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> LOL, I too have a total jerk-face for a sister in law. She tries to tell me that I am way too hard on my kids while hers are drawing on my walls. She wont bring her 'little darling' over to my house for me to babysit anymore because for almost the first hour that 'sweetykins' is here, she sits in the corner. I am a no-nonsense kinda parent. While my kids are far from perfect and I never portray them to be, they are mannerly (as mannerly as a 1 and 3 year old get!) and kind. My daughters first words...dank-eww.
> Family functions are always a blast when she is there. The next one is on labor day and I honestly cant wait. She decided to make a few comments to friends about my recent loss of job. I have tempered my comments to her in the past but now that were getting personal, they might have to hire a bouncer to keep me away from her.


UGH don't even get me going about my cow of a sister in law. I really don't like her. My nephews are good boys and to her "Well MY BOYS blah blah blah...." (though you may see one of them in the NHL in a few years)
Luckily I don't see her much and since my brother passed away in Feb I can really limit the contact. Cept I feel bad about my nephews.


----------



## corinowalk

Isn't it funny that we were all warned about mother-in-laws but my MIL is amazing. Her sons just chose crappy wives...with the exception of me, that is.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I find my MIL no worse than dealing with my own mother. Both drive me crazy. Both like to poke their nose into business that is not theirs and both are simply .... rude.

My mother said the other day about my step-sister not wanting visitors after her surgery, "I do not care, I would show up anyway".


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

My sil is freaking AWESOME. Smart, honest, tough, she's just freaking great. But my cil, my favorite cousin's wife, is a complete cow. She's awful and has made his life completely miserable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN, you made me giggle. I was sitting her going 'what the heck is a CIL?'. If I had only continued to read I would have figured it out.


----------



## corinowalk

Yup, thats rude! 

My MIL is actually quite a woman. She had my husband when she was 15 and did the best she could. My hubby did spend 3 years in jail but besides that, he is a really good man. Totally respectful of women and learned his lesson QUICK. 

My mom passed away 10 years ago. Life has been completly different since then. She was truely an amazing woman and proof that the good die young. I'm pretty sure that she would have been a 'hands off' mom in the relationship department...she wasnt the nebby type.


----------



## Indyhorse

Corino, somethings I was a tight ship schedule wise, other things not. I did a LOT of things once I became a parent that I swore I never would BEFORE I became a parent. I co slept until my son was 7 months, and my son was sleeping through the night, in fact 14 hours a night, by that 7 months. I was an extended nurser and let my son self wean, which he did at 16 months. Both factors I found shocking and disgusting before I had a child myself. I just kind of let intuition be a guide, and it's worked well. I'm a big believer in my son running, playing, getting skinned knees and getting sick, being a child and being a boy. He's exuberant as heck but he's a wonderful, well mannered, polite child that generally listens and does what he's told. He occasionally offers a little lip and gets duly punished for it. I'm not a big spanker, but I will spank when it's needed and my son is well familiar with that. He always says his pleases and thank yous, he's friendly and outgoing and strangers always compliment how well behaved he is, and how well he listens to me. Which, for a hyperactive, autistic 6 year old boy, that says a lot.

I was lucky, I guess, my ex MIL wasn't great, but certainly no worse than my own mother. my SILS were pretty much the mind their own business type, and I'm still on fairly good terms with all the ex inlaws, as well as my ex husband. Maintaining a good civil relationship when there is a child involved has been important to me.


----------



## corinowalk

I wish I could have nursed longer...with David I could only nurse until he was 6 months, I had to go back to work. He was a natural nurser and was easy as pie to feed. When we had to switch him to formula, he was so colicy...my poor boy. My daughter on the other hand was horrible. I had her on a wednesday and by friday, I was bleeding. I kept up with pumping and such until she was about 6 weeks and then dried up. There was no teaching that girl...she was a bottle baby. 

I am a big fan of letting boys be boys. David is allll boy allllll day. He loves his trucks and his dirt pile. He is respectful and polite but he is still 3. The worst trait he inherited from his father (not my husband but a good man anyways) was he is dramatic. Everything is life or death with David. He stubs his toe...its gonna fall off. If his sister takes a toy from him, its like hes been shot. 

I totally agree with keeping a healthy working relationship with ex's. My ex and I broke up badly while I was pregnant with David. 3 years later, he watches David and my daughter (husbands) quite frequently and him and my hubby are good friends. We are good co-parents. I could smack his mother in the mouth for the things shes said about me but I dont. Its really hard not to!


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> The worst trait he inherited from his father (not my husband but a good man anyways) was he is dramatic. Everything is life or death with David. He stubs his toe...its gonna fall off. If his sister takes a toy from him, its like hes been shot.



****** I think they all go through that stage to some extent! I found a quick remedy to that with Spencer, although you have to have a sense of humor and a touch of sarcasm, and also be prepared for some REALLY horrified looks from people if an incidence occurs in a public place (which they always seem to).

Example:

Spencer: "Waaaah! Waaaah! Mommy, I got a splinter! It's horrible, it hurts so bad, oh no, oh no"
Me: "Oh dear, that must hurt. We'd better cut your hand off. Then your finger wont hurt anymore."

or

Spencer: "AHHHHHHHHH! Mommy I stubbed my toe!"
Me: "Should I stomp on your other foot to distract you?"


Let me clarify that I am not lacking in compassion when my son hurts himself! I don't fail to kiss his boo-boos and doctor his REAL wounds. But the melodramatic, imaginary boo boos that go hand in hand with the melodramatic, screaming, attention seeking behavior do NOT get rewarded, nor do my responses make my son feel threatened. The responses result in making the forced, crocodile tears disappear and he collapses in a fit of giggles - and has learned a quick-shot life lesson about manipulation and how it DOESN'T serve him in this household. 

The "drama" stage lasted about 3 weeks with him. :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I should try that! I usually check out said injury, tell him its ok and then ignore as much as I can. His wailing does get pretty loud when hes feeling frisky. We solved the 'if I cry I get my own way's' in a few days when every time he cried for no reason...other than attention seeking....he had to go to his room, close the door and cry. We would check in on him every few minutes and tell him to keep crying. He didn't like that...he stopped!


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy and Cori, that's how my parents handled us.

If you don't make a humongous, hairy deal about things, kids usually don't either.


----------



## Delfina

I did that with my younger kiddo too! Apparently sitting in your room crying with the door shut while everyone else goes on about their business isn't much fun.

My neighbor couldn't believe it yesterday, I was feeding all the kids lunch and hers were going "I don't eat sandwiches with crusts" "I don't eat carrots", "I don't like strawberries" "OMG you are serving spinach!!??" and mine were scraping their plates clean and staring at the others. Uh yeah..... kids DO eat vegetables and fruits if they aren't optional or removed off the table at the first hint of a whine!


----------



## smrobs

Haha, I can remember when I was a kid of about 5 or 6 and I fell off my horse (he was 16hh tall) while we were working cattle. I wasn't really hurt but I started in with the crying thing. My Dad rode over and asked if I was really hurt and when I said "*snifflesniffle* no", he told me "Then you need to get back on your horse and cowboy up, we've got a job to do. If you can't do that, then you just walk on back to the pickup and I won't bring you anymore", then he turned and rode off. Of course, that broke my heart so I stopped crying, got back on old Buck, and went back to work. Now, even if I am hurt after a fall, I act like everything is okay until I can cry in private LOL.


----------



## apachiedragon

I love my MIL, but my SIL and her hubby drive me batty! They have 4 kids, the second two were oopses, and we heard about that incessantly while she was preggers. Now SIL is a nurse IN MATERNITY! Don't tell me she didn't know how to prevent that. She's also one of those people that walk in a room and make everybody else feel inferior just by being there. Gorgeous, thin, perfectly dressed in all the newest fashions (hubby goes through her closet twice a year and throws out her old clothes so he can buy her new ones, all name brand, even thought they borrow money from the in laws to pay things like power bills and car payments on the brand new Expedition that they had to get because of the 4th kid. Somehow they have suckered the inlaws to not only pay for them, but raise their kids as well. 5 days a week they are watching kids, and most night one or more spend the night, so hubby can go play golf, SIL can get her hair and nails done, and then they can go out and party with tier friends, or take week long trips a dozen times a year without the kids. But (of course) they seem like the nicest, most loving people in the world to anyone who doesn't know. So I would be an uber-***** if I said anything bad about the angel. ARGGG.

Sorry for the novel - hit a nerve, lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Delfina said:


> I did that with my younger kiddo too! Apparently sitting in your room crying with the door shut while everyone else goes on about their business isn't much fun.
> 
> My neighbor couldn't believe it yesterday, I was feeding all the kids lunch and hers were going "I don't eat sandwiches with crusts" "I don't eat carrots", "I don't like strawberries" "OMG you are serving spinach!!??" and mine were scraping their plates clean and staring at the others. Uh yeah..... kids DO eat vegetables and fruits if they aren't optional or removed off the table at the first hint of a whine!


This drives me nuts. I am the worlds worst eater and will not let my children become me. I have been known to offer my son who is 3 and at the pinnacle of his 'picky eaterness' the same plate for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I tell him constantly that we are not rich and cannot afford to waste. If he doesn't like pancakes for breakfast...he can try them for lunch...and if he isn't in the mood at lunch...dinner it is. One of the best pieces of advice that I ever got from a pediatrition is that kids will not starve themselves. They know when they are hungry and when they arent. Im not going to chase down a 3 year old at play (aka exercise) and force him to eat his snack. He will eat when he is good and ready to eat. He is always offered snacks and eats heartily. I wont be that mom that runs herself ragged cooking 4 different dinners because baby doesnt like peas and sissy hates asparagus and daddy only eats meat and mommy doesnt like veggies. One meal. The end!


----------



## corinowalk

apachiedragon said:


> I love my MIL, but my SIL and her hubby drive me batty! They have 4 kids, the second two were oopses, and we heard about that incessantly while she was preggers. Now SIL is a nurse IN MATERNITY! Don't tell me she didn't know how to prevent that. She's also one of those people that walk in a room and make everybody else feel inferior just by being there. Gorgeous, thin, perfectly dressed in all the newest fashions (hubby goes through her closet twice a year and throws out her old clothes so he can buy her new ones, all name brand, even thought they borrow money from the in laws to pay things like power bills and car payments on the brand new Expedition that they had to get because of the 4th kid. Somehow they have suckered the inlaws to not only pay for them, but raise their kids as well. 5 days a week they are watching kids, and most night one or more spend the night, so hubby can go play golf, SIL can get her hair and nails done, and then they can go out and party with tier friends, or take week long trips a dozen times a year without the kids. But (of course) they seem like the nicest, most loving people in the world to anyone who doesn't know. So I would be an uber-***** if I said anything bad about the angel. ARGGG.
> 
> Sorry for the novel - hit a nerve, lol.


 
These are the people that I am NOT allowed to drink around. 6 beers in and I would be telling that woman off. We discussed our filters earlier...mine melts with tequilla.


----------



## apachiedragon

Corino, I had a BO once that cooked a separate meal for ONE of her kids every night. Macaroni and chicken nuggets, while the others all ate the same thing. Playing favorites much? And SOOO healthy...


----------



## apachiedragon

And yes, I'm dangerous after a few tequila shots myself, lol. I only drink wine around her, and very little at that. I can play the good SIL, she thinks I love her to pieces and look up to her, blah blah blah. She thrives on that crap, and it's easier than making waves. Only my hubby knows the truth.


----------



## corinowalk

If it were up to my son, he would eat chicken nuggets and 'noonles' for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Since he doesnt get a choice...he eats what he gets and thats just how it is. Im too busy for that cooking everyone something different nonsense. I've got better things to do...like discuss the pure machismo of PP's moustache


----------



## smrobs

Haha, isn't it amazing how kids will eat whatever they are offered if they are hungry enough? When I was a kid, if I didn't like what was being served, I just didn't eat. Now, I may only eat once a day, but by dod, I will eat whatever I can get my hands on LOL.


----------



## Hunter65

apachiedragon said:


> And yes, I'm dangerous after a few tequila shots myself, lol. I only drink wine around her, and very little at that. I can play the good SIL, she thinks I love her to pieces and look up to her, blah blah blah. She thrives on that crap, and it's easier than making waves. Only my hubby knows the truth.



I wish I could play the good SIL but if you **** me off and I don't like you, I can't fake it. My hubbys sister is even worse. Everything is about them, they never even ask how we are. His mom moved out here and she is pretty nice. We were at his sisters one night and his mom asked how my daughter was (going through nasty teens at the time). I got about 5 words out when sis chimes in about her son and proceeds to talk for 45 mins. One time we had them over for dinner and I asked her if she like lamb. NO she says and neither does my hubby. I had made a yummy lamb stew. Well her hubby tried it and loved it, she wouldn't even try try it. grrrr but the good thing is we haven't seen them in a year and a half and thats fine by me.


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, my SIL (it's my hubby's sis) is friendly and sweet and always interested in whatever you have to say, they just think they are so **** ENTITLED that it amazes me. They consider nobody but themselves. Her hubby is obsessively into sports of all kinds, and if a game is on, regardless of what anyone else id doing or watching, the TV MUST be turned to his event, so he can scream obscenities at the screen for hours. And their oldest is on three softball teams at once, one travels as far as other states, and they think nothing of dumping the other kids on my in laws to go. The last game was in another state and was a make up on my daughter's birthday. They had been saying all along they were going to be at her party and they called us an hour ahead of time, after I had bought party favors for all four of their kids, to tell us they weren't coming because this was the one time they took all four kids. 30 minutes later, she's posting pics of the kids in their car seats on Facebook, talking about how blessed she was. Blessed wasn't the word I wanted to use at the time...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

*My name is Jen and.....*

I was a drama queen... as a child. 

Yes, I was one of those tantruming children. :lol: Not because my parents let me get away with it or spoiled me or anything of that nature. Unfortunately it was a personality trait. Funny thing is? Neice is the same **** way. Odd how the blood tells isnt' it? 

My parent's fix was to either laugh at me as I was kicking and screaming on the floor about God knows what or to carrying to my room and deposit me there telling me that I could cry if I wanted to but I wasn't going to disturb everyone else. Amazingly it worked quite well. At least I'm a drama free adult.  I use the same method for my neice. Well, minus the laughing at her. She tantrums, I pick her up, deposit her in the bedroom, tell her nicely that when she's done crying she's welcome to come out. Oh but she is a sulky one, kid will sit in there for 15 mins after she's done just being ****ed and probably embarrassed (at least I was). 

Foodwise, I'm picky as hell, but only in regards to the quality of my food. I don't eat crap food very often, though I have an terrible weakness for nachos, pizza, and sour gummy worms! My neice was eating pickled herring as one of her first "real" foods. She tests the waters at first with new foods, but I'd always tell her to try it a couple of times because you never know when you'll find your next favorite food. 

I've been knocking a couple back tonight, reading trashy novels, and hanging with the dogs so please forgive my grammar, spelling, and run on sentences. 

I just realized that I've got that "mommy" tone when talking about my neice...


----------



## Indyhorse

MN...****** If there was ever a thread you could get away with posting on after a having had a few, this is the one! :lol:

My son is a super eater. He went through a picky stage at around three years old, but today, if you ask him his favorite food? Salmon and broccoli. I am NOT JOKING. Ask him. He'll say that. Boy loves him some seafood, it must be genetic. I wish I had never got him started on crab legs though - that's something Mommy doesn't like to share!!

Apachie, your SIL sounds JUST like my sister. Seriously. My mother had to move back to San Diego to help her raise her kids because she was threatening to put them up for adoption. My dad had to buy her a condo after her divorce, because she couldn't afford house payments on top of the car payments for her Mercedes. Personally, I would have told her to live in the f-ing car.


----------



## loosie

Speed Racer said:


> Parelli is marketed to middle aged women afraid of their horses, and starry-eyed teens who think something majickal is going to happen if they buy all the useless, expensive crap PP is hawking, and watch the DVDs.


Haven't read any but the first few posts of this thread, but thought I'd like to comment...

My overall attitude to Parelli is that while he's always been bombastic in his approach, he started out onto a really good thing. I believe he's by an large had horse's best interests at heart too. But as the years have gone by, while he still occasionally comes up with some good insights, his approach, marketing, style, etc has become more 'show' & 'merchandise' focussed at the expense of horses & their well meaning owners. I believe it started off well - particularly if you focus on the *principles* rather than necessarily specifics - but it has progressively become more as the above quote, and the educational merchandise has become not only more expensive, but more boring along the way!

When I was relatively new to horses & had a 'problem horse' & all the 'experts' told me that if he didn't listen you *make* him listen..... I got into PNH & thought it was the ant's pants - Parelli was my hero! (yes, I was the second description above:lol. In hindsight I became very fanatical about it all. Then I started studying behavioural psych & jumped off Parelli's bandwagon all together. Still, after 'programming' myself so thoroughly I still used many PNH techniques(albeit with a very different 'feel'). 

After studying & also experiencing a lot more(inc. working with other good trainers) over the years, I actually came to the conclusion I still agreed generally with most of Parelli's basic *principles* although my attitude & the way I do things is quite different. Eg. I agree with 'being as soft as possible but as firm as necessary', but disagree with the 'necessity' or degree of firmness in many instances I've seen Parelli use it. 

I agree with many of the basic methods/cues too, such as using bodylanguage(eg. wiggling a finger to back up) as cues, and backing that up with waving the leadrope(OP couldn't see the point) is one good method to back up that cue *when you're at a distance & can't use direct pressure*(how else do you 'push' a horse from 10 or more feet?). But I disagree with getting so 'firm' that you're clocking the horse on the jaw with a metal snap. Basically I believe that it is extremely rarely necessary - or productive - to take the 'firmness' beyond the level of mild discomfort.

One reasonably recent thing he's come up with that I think is helpful.... but depending on how you take it & apply it, incorrect at the same time(clear as mud??) is the 'horsanality' stuff. I've found it helpful, not only in helping identify the signs & reasons for particular traits & behaviours(particularly introverted horses who may show very little), but in helping other owners realise what tactics may be good or bad with different horsey attitudes. But what I hate most about it, is it - and Parelli, despite saying he doesn't - categorises horses in little boxes all the more. Eg. leads people to saying things like 'my horse is an LBE' whereas I think no horse fits one 'box' & set of tactics. Every horse can belong in any of those categories *depending on the time & situation*. 

I also find it rediculous & irritating that P used to go on about understanding & agreeing with behavioural psych principles, but then reckons only one 'horsanality type'(what is it, LBE's??) will work for positive reinforcement/food treats. ...That in one of Linda's behaviour DVDs her timing was so utterly sloppy that the horse did something 'right' & she called out to an attendant 'quick, give me a cookie so I can reward her for it'. ...That in a recent 'Savvy mag' someone showed me there was an article by a student astounded by his horse's behaviour, that because he used food treats but didn't reinforce her in a timely fashion, she started offering other behaviour. There was no editors note that this was just a basic behavioural principle(varied schedule of reinforcement to change/enhance behaviour) or otherwise, but the feel of it left me thinking I was supposed to think it was but one of the many miracles of Parelli.....

Anyway, I'll get off my soapbox now! ....And I usually avoid these type threads....:lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Loosie, you really should read more of the thread. :wink:



Indy, your son sounds like my niece used to be when it comes to favorite foods.
My brother was a chef when his daughter was young. Her favorite food was lamb chops, rare. What 3yo asks for rare lamb chops?

Now my Nephew (same father, different mother) is a complete 180 from that. His mother is the type that does not like to be bothered so Nephew started his life pretty much with no rules because rules meant you had to take the time to enforce them. Nephew will not eat anything his father or mother did not make unless it is junk like cookies or ice cream. And he makes a horrible scene anywhere (restaurant or other family members house) if others are enjoying eating their meal and he is not. He is 8 now and it has not gotten any better. It is torture. Add that he will not eat any vegetables, even if his father makes them. Right now I think the only thing he is eating is pot roast with potatoes (and junk like cookies and ice cream). 

I have never understood the parents who will make their kids a whole separate meal.


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> Apachie, your SIL sounds JUST like my sister. Seriously. My mother had to move back to San Diego to help her raise her kids because she was threatening to put them up for adoption. My dad had to buy her a condo after her divorce, because she couldn't afford house payments on top of the car payments for her Mercedes. Personally, I would have told her to live in the f-ing car.


^^ Do we have the same sister, Indy? Thank God my sister doesn't have any children as I am sure that my step-mom would be raising them. Whether she liked it or not. 
She moved in with me because she was 'tired of the 'rents' nagging her' when I had my son. I was a single mom and everyone thought I needed help. Davids dad came to visit him while I was at work and she was supposed to be watching him. She had him in a bouncy chair, on the couch..all while getting high in my basement. Yeah, we didn't talk for a long time and she still denies it. 
She moved back in with my dad...they built her her own *apartment* in their basement complete with hardwood floors and granite countertops. She hasn't had a job in over a year and when she does have one, she refuses to pay her own way. 
The kicker of all this is...I have been working since I was 14. I had to if I wanted to keep my horse. I recently lost my job. Bummer, but my father owns several businesses in my field and I figured he would have something for me. She called me yesterday to borrow gas money to get to my dads bakery. I first told her that I was broke and was in the process of selling everything (including my kidney's if anyone is interested in some black market organs!) to keep my lil family floating. Then I asked her why she was going to the bakery. "Oh dad is making me work there. He says hes tired of paying for my (insert drugs and alcohol here)"  I am furious. 

Sorry bout the rant. I have a tendancy to run off at the mouth when angry!


----------



## Speed Racer

Loosie, excellent post. 

The Mustachioed One, before he met the Bottle Blonde, wasn't so bad and actually had some decent ideas. But that was many years ago and the Parelli money machine, um, _training method, _has gone so far beyond anything rational, that it's completely laughable at this point.

There are some good points to be had, but trying to wade through the crap and the, "Buy this magickal bridle, halter, DVD etc." spiel, the bad has_ far_ outweighed the good for a very long time.

As I've said before, I remember Pat back in the day when he was just a traveling one man show. The circus PNH has become is _nothing_ like the original clinics.

Cori, Indy and Always, my family sounds amazingly normal compared to some of yours. I have 5 brothers, no sisters. Our parents raised us to be independent, and when we got old enough, if we didn't go to college we either went in the military or got a job. No exceptions.

My brothers' kids now, oy! Some of them are freeloading BUMS who'll work really hard at not working. I blame their parents. My brothers weren't raised that way, so I'm not sure how or why they let their own kids get that way.


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh, lord, SR. My cousin is 33 and still lives at home, totally supported by mom, dropped out of college after one semester because it was too hard, has been fired from about 50 jobs (i think the longest he held one was a month) mostly because he wouldn't get his lazy, dope ridden body out of bed to go, but according to my aunt, the reason he's always fired is because they never understood that he has emotional problems and ADHD and the meds make him sleepy. No, he sells his ADHD meds to buy pot and worse, and has her totally snowed. When he "started to clean up his act" my hubby actually offered him a job painting (that's my hubby's second job). Cuz showed up one day on time, was two hours late the next, and on the third day never showed up at all, which of course was the last straw. Then he had the nerve to call us up and pester us for his pay for all three days. Um what? I guess there are a few in every family. How do the reast of us cope? Thank god for paste and markers!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Apachie, obviously you do not understand. One should get paid if they thought about going into work. No reason to actually show up.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Well duh! Makes sense to me. In fact I should get paid just for being my awesome self and walking around breathing.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Well duh! Makes sense to me. In fact I should get paid just for being my awesome self and walking around breathing.


Hey, me too!

Our awesomeness is the real benefit they're getting anyway, right? :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

If people would realize the awesomeness that is *ME* I wouldnt have to put my horse on the market or spend 4 hours a day filling out applications. 

Maybe I could find someone to pay me to teach them how to be as totally cool as I am. Theres an idea!


----------



## Jolly Badger

apachiedragon said:


> . . .but according to my aunt, the reason he's always fired is because they never understood that he has emotional problems and ADHD and the meds make him sleepy. No, he sells his ADHD meds to buy pot and worse, and has her totally snowed.


Grrr. . .this kind of stuff ****es me off, because it makes it that much harder for people who actually do have "invisible disabilities" or mental disorders to be taken seriously. 

It's kind of like the parents who don't want to *GASP* discipline their children and cannot handle the amount of energy their child has. So, they get the kid "medicated" to calm them down. If the child actually does have a legitimate disorder, they need way more than medication if they're going to go on to be productive as adults. 

Then again. . .there is another alternative to dealing with bratty children:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Totally! We should start our own school. People can pay us to learn how to be as awesome as we are!


----------



## Speed Racer

Jolly, for children like that, I believe in retroactive birth control. 

You have until they're 18 to decide if you want to keep them. If not, buh-bye. :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

Jolly, I totally agree. My sons father (not baby-daddy...lol) has had ADD his whole life. He was medicated when he was younger but those medications are horrible on the body. At 16, he had to go through intesive detox because he was losing liver function by the boat load. What helped better than medication? Therapy. At 33, he still goes twice a month to better his condition. If his parents had known that therapy for add had existed, he would have never been medicated. I've known him most of his adolecent and adult years and there is a huge difference in him. I cannot stand people who label their children add because they are too lazy to parent. Kids these days are just looking for a crutch to get out of life. "I have add, I cant hold down a job" "how can I go to college, I have add" or my sisters favorite "My step mom (my mother!) died when I was 14..I am too traumatized to work" Some people need a slap in the face and a boot in the bum and for someone to cut the purse strings


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

You guys are hilarious. :lol: Definately made my day (or, rather, the three days it took me to read all 75 pages). And Speedracer, I definately agree with the retroactive birth control! :clap:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I too like the retroactive birth control thing but why does the option have to end at 18? To me it should be a life long option. :twisted:


----------



## inaclick

Untill 1989, the general Romanian perception was splitting mental of behavior issues into 2 large bunches: tards and lunatics. 
Of course that was one extreme, and the one the modern world is now, is the other extreme. Both dangerous.
It's not good to ignore obvious real issues but it's not good to assume imaginary ones and medicate the crap out of your kid / dog / spouse just because we lack the interest or knowledge to care and help other than showing pills down their throat.

I was diagnosed quite late in my life with ADD and I had no idea it existed. I'm not sure it exists even now to be honest, as a real mental fatal issue.
I don't feel "special"?
Yes, I get rollercoaster emotions sometimes, yes I am clumsy, yes I think of 1k things at a time, yes I can do all those things in same time but cannot focus on 1 thing at a time. 
Will I take medication to get that off me? No. 
That's just who I am and what I am. I graduated with maximum grades, I had never trouble in finding and keeping a job, friends, relationships. 

I have a dog to burn out all the energy explosions with, a forum to rant on for hours, multiple hobbies to keep me occupied and...a very messy room yes I admit. But would I take medication to be able to place my socks in separate drawers? No


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I too like the retroactive birth control thing but why does the option have to end at 18? To me it should be a life long option. :twisted:


Well Always, it's because at 18 they're considered adults and should be shoved out of the nest to either fly, or fall to the ground and be eaten by predators. 

Inaclick, ADD is nothing new, it's just that parents nowadays don't want to actually have to _deal_ with problems in their children. Instead of actually _parenting_, they'll dope the kids into a stupor. :-x


----------



## apachiedragon

IMHO, every kid has ADD until they are taught to focus and given some responsibility over their own actions. It all part of learning and growing up. Are there days that I would love to drug my kids just to get a moments peace? Sure. Would I actually do it? Never. Being a responsible parent is HARD. Today it's all about taking the easy way out. That and the fear that someone will call you abusive if you give the child a *GASP* swat on the butt to make them behave.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

apachiedragon said:


> IMHO, every kid has ADD until they are taught to focus and given some responsibility over their own actions. It all part of learning and growing up. Are there days that I would love to drug my kids just to get a moments peace? Sure. Would I actually do it? Never. Being a responsible parent is HARD. Today it's all about taking the easy way out. That and the fear that someone will call you abusive if you give the child a *GASP* swat on the butt to make them behave.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Jolly Badger

apachiedragon said:


> IMHO, every kid has ADD until they are taught to focus and given some responsibility over their own actions. It all part of learning and growing up. Are there days that I would love to drug my kids just to get a moments peace? Sure. Would I actually do it? Never. Being a responsible parent is HARD. Today it's all about taking the easy way out. That and the fear that someone will call you abusive if you give the child a *GASP* swat on the butt to make them behave.


That's the sad part. . .because, for those who actually _do_ have ADHD, they kind of get lost in a sea of otherwise "normal" kids whose parents thought medication was a better alternative than discipline. 

I'm all for discipline. While I know many parents are worried about disciplining their kids in public out of fear that someone will accuse them of being abusive, I'd rather see a kid get a swat on the butt for bad behavior than be allowed to continue acting like a brat.

Whether it's horses or dogs (or kids). . .there's a difference between teaching correct behavior, and punishing bad behavior. As much as it irritates me to see poor manners, it bothers me even more when someone punishes a dog or horse for not knowing something that it was never taught to begin with. 

Back to the ADHD thing. . .those who actually have legitimate ADHD (hyperactive type, inattentive type, or combined type) never really "grow out of it." Not to mention the disorders like depression and anxiety that often accompany it as a result of years of being told to "just try harder" and "pay attention" and "stop being such a problem." Managing ADHD takes more than just medication, because the brain itself learns and processes information differently and craves stimulation.


----------



## Indyhorse

Jolly Badger said:


> Back to the ADHD thing. . .those who actually have legitimate ADHD (hyperactive type, inattentive type, or combined type) never really "grow out of it." Not to mention the disorders like depression and anxiety that often accompany it as a result of years of being told to "just try harder" and "pay attention" and "stop being such a problem." Managing ADHD takes more than just medication, because the brain itself learns and processes information differently and craves stimulation.



I get that completely. In fact that in part is what led to my pulling my child from public school last spring. 

The school called and requested a meeting, at the meeting they told me the behaviorist had diagnosed my son as ADHD. (credentials please? How can they make a legitimate diagnosis?) and requested my son be medicated. I just stared at them and said "he's not ADHD. He's autistic." They insisted he is ALSO ADHD, so I asked them to list the behaviors they felt pointed to an ADHD diagnosis. When they brought the behaviorist report in, I picked the report apart, pointing out how every listed ADHD sign that was on the report was symptomatically normal for an autistic child, and reminded them that medication for an autistic child was strongly advocated against by my son's developmental ped. I told them they were welcome, of course, to call up Riley Childrens' Hospital and discuss the benefits of medicating my son with his DOCTOR. They declined *lol*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My niece was what most people would describe as an incorrigible child. Mainly because she was growing up with out a single consequence to any action. (I got in trouble once for yelling at her for stepping on the dog on purpose after she was asked to please go the other way around the table because the senior citizen dog was napping on this side - she ignored me and came around and very much on purpose stepped squarely on the dogs foot.) (How is that for a run on sentence?)

My mother was a nurse at the pediatricians office where my sister took her kids.

School asked for niece to be medicated. Pediatrician required kids to do a test run prior to being put on things. Kids and parents were given pills that they were supposed to take for a time period (do not remember how long) and then they came back and got another set of pills for a second time period. They were not supposed to know which set of pills were real pills vs nothing pills. Family and teachers were supposed to keep a journal to see how kid did.

Seems like a great plan, right?

But my mother looked in my nieces file to see when she was getting real pills and when she was getting fake pills. She then told my sister. Sister told teacher. 

The reports obviously came back that the kid acted so much better when on the pills than when not.

Then I got to deal with them saying things like "it is not her fault, it is the weekend and she is not on her pills so we can not blame her for <insert totally obnoxious behavior here>".


----------



## barrelracer892

All the talk about ADD and ADHD kids got me thinking about my boyfriend's nieces and nephews. He has 9. I got to spend this past Christmas with them and OH MY GOSH what a wild bunch of kids! All between less than a year to nine-years-old. The two-year-old looks up at his aunt's boyfriend and says "f*ck you" then takes off out the door and runs around the yard, the five-year-old is calling everybody a "n*gger" and drawing breasts on paper. The four-year-old is screaming at the top of his lungs every chance he gets so he can get some attention, and the nine-year-old is acting like a three-year-old and not sharing his coloring book. The three and six-year-olds are playing in their food. The group picture was funny... all of the kids are looking in different directions and doing something different, while one five-year-old and two-year-old are standing there very quitely and smiling at the camera (these two kids actually get disciplined by their parents!)

It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Barrel, that sounds like a family get together that you will not forget any time soon. Wow. :shock:


----------



## barrelracer892

Oh I will never EVER forget it! I had met all of them before the Christmas get together, but gah! I went with my boyfriend over to his youngest sister's house and she has (now) a five-year-old, a three-year-old, and sadly her one-year-old passed away this morning from Krabbe disease :[. The four-year-old would throw things at me and the two-year-old would threaten to spit on me. Her one-year-old was the most precious thing ever.


----------



## inaclick

Not meaning to sound like a preacher or something, but...
where would those children learn those words from in the first place anyways, such as "F you" and "[email protected]#$r"

I heard some children talking more obscene than a drunk gypsy in a saturday night and many times, to my horror, the parents were stood right next to them and were laughing their butts off, in pride :-S

I also have some pictures of my cousin since he was around 3 years old. He is gulping down a cup of wine that looks like a fish bowl in his tiny hands, and his ....DAD is in the same picture next to him, grinning hapilly at the camera :evil:

Around a decade later they were angrily blaming the kid for awful grades at school, lack of memory power, concentration and calling him slow-minded and such...

Well , duh..remember your family pictures?!


----------



## corinowalk

I have a girlfriend who has 3 kids. She started young and was done by the time she was 21. Her oldest is just immature. He was "school" diagnosed with ADHD when he was 4...how that is possible is beyond my thinking. At 4...who isnt obnoxious to a degree? By the time he was diagnosed she had already had 2 other children. Now the second is lashing out and being horrible and disrespectful...but only to her...she swears its ADD. She is sure that her youngest, only 3, will have it. While I was on the phone with her last week she was trying to amuse this 3 year old. He wanted to play a video game that was broken. She told him that he couldnt. He threw it at her face and screamed "I hope you die you stupid B*t*h!" I offered to get off the phone so she could spank him appropriatly. If my three year old ever spoke to me that way...he would be pooping teeth for a month. She said 'see...he does need to see the doc about the ADD...i know he is young but cmon...this has to be ADD'. I told her they didn't make a pill for disrespect. They do, however, give parenting classes at the Y and they are free. 
Ive said it before but it needs repeating. I do not claim to be mother of the year. I have made serious mistakes with my kids and am sure they wont be my last mistakes. I try hard. I love my kids. I want them to be great adults. My son can be a handful. He is strong willed and quite sensitive. Punishing him breaks your heart. It is a necessary evil. I do not beat on my kids. They will get swatted if their behavior requires it. If they do something that they have been told not to do...and it could hurt them or someone else...that requires a swat in my opinion. 
The kids I really feel for are the ones who actually have learning disabilities or actual ADD-ADHD. They are getting buried in this 'medicate NOW' society.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Some people push for the diagnosis of ADD and ADHD because it allows them to get some assistance (money) for their 'disabled' kids.


----------



## corinowalk

Nail on the head award goes to AB! 

My friend collects two checks a month for her kids. One for ADD and the other is legit...her youngest has juvinile diabetes. She has been 'horseless' for a few years and actually said 'if john gets a diagnosis...I may just be able to afford a horse'. I had to walk away at that point.


----------



## inaclick

corinowalk said:


> She has been 'horseless' for a few years and actually said 'if john gets a diagnosis...I may just be able to afford a horse'. I had to walk away at that point.


...Oh my...:shock: :? :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> My friend collects two checks a month for her kids. One for ADD and the other is legit...her youngest has juvinile diabetes. She has been 'horseless' for a few years and actually said 'if john gets a diagnosis...I may just be able to afford a horse'. I had to walk away at that point.



WTF? Seriously, just WTF!? :evil:


----------



## apachiedragon

Corino, sad as that is, it's still not as bad as the neighbor of mine that lives down the road, who is on welfare, food stamps, every kind of government assistance, and has 35 horses/ponies, a dozen dogs, the list goes on. She pays $60 for rent each month, for a three bedroom farmhouse on 65 acres. And then complains about having nothing. Sure, let's throw tax money to all the bums (and in her case, hoarders) out there, and those that really need assistance can just suffer, because they don't defraud the system. Just like those kids that REALLY need the help get shuffled under the rug. What is wrong with society these days?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut after that comment... 

As far as disrespectful kids go? I don't have any problems with them. It's like they know that I mean business as soon as they meet me. Could be because I tell them.  I had a party the other day and a friend brought over his 4 kids. I'd heard tons of stories about these kids. How disrespectful, ill-mannered, they break stuff because they are "bored", etc. 

As soon as they got there I told them the rules of the house and said that if they broke those rules they'd live to regret it. Said it in a nice friendly tone of voice, but they knew I meant it. The whole time they were there I heard "please, thank you", they cleaned up after themselves, complimented the cooking, played nicely, and listened perfectly. You should've seen the looks on their parent's faces. LOL


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Nail on the head award goes to AB!
> 
> My friend collects two checks a month for her kids. One for ADD and the other is legit...her youngest has juvinile diabetes. She has been 'horseless' for a few years and actually said 'if john gets a diagnosis...I may just be able to afford a horse'. I had to walk away at that point.


Horrible. Absolutely disgusting.

I find that so appalling. As someone who, at one time, did have to utilize "the system" and had legitimate need, I find people who abuse it abhorrent. A few years back, over the course of my divorce, I found myself in a position to have to go on food stamps. I was also offered, and refused, TANF (welfare), as well as housing/utility assistance. My horses were sold. Nearly everything I owned was sold during that period to keep bills paid. For a little over 2 years I used food stamps for myself and my son, because I felt I had no other option. I could have put my son in daycare and gone back to work, but that was advised against by my son's ped. very strongly. He felt (and still feels) it was instrumental in my son's ability to learn to cope with the world that I stay home with him, provided him with therapy on a daily basis (which insurance covered thankfully). Almost 2 years ago now I voluntarily got off food stamps. Times are hard, sure, for everyone, and there are times I wish I didn't have to scrape quite so much to afford the things I want. I know I could get right back on the program if I so chose. But people who abuse the system make it much more difficult for those who have honest need to get the help when they need it - the real reason such services exist. I am by no means wealthy but I can get by now, so I don't want help anymore.

The people who keep having kids to abuse social services, or, like your friend, corino, use trumped out, make believe "disabilities" to defraud services, just makes me physically ill.


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> Horrible. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> I find that so appalling. As someone who, at one time, did have to utilize "the system" and had legitimate need, I find people who abuse it abhorrent. A few years back, over the course of my divorce, I found myself in a position to have to go on food stamps. I was also offered, and refused, TANF (welfare), as well as housing/utility assistance. My horses were sold. Nearly everything I owned was sold during that period to keep bills paid. For a little over 2 years I used food stamps for myself and my son, because I felt I had no other option. I could have put my son in daycare and gone back to work, but that was advised against by my son's ped. very strongly. He felt (and still feels) it was instrumental in my son's ability to learn to cope with the world that I stay home with him, provided him with therapy on a daily basis (which insurance covered thankfully). Almost 2 years ago now I voluntarily got off food stamps. Times are hard, sure, for everyone, and there are times I wish I didn't have to scrape quite so much to afford the things I want. I know I could get right back on the program if I so chose. But people who abuse the system make it much more difficult for those who have honest need to get the help when they need it - the real reason such services exist. I am by no means wealthy but I can get by now, so I don't want help anymore.
> 
> The people who keep having kids to abuse social services, or, like your friend, corino, use trumped out, make believe "disabilities" to defraud services, just makes me physically ill.


I know what you mean, Indy. My kids get state health insurance because my old job didn't offer any benefits. When I applied, they offered me everything under the sun. Food stamps, cash assistance, etc. I turned it all down because until im struggling, I wont ask for help from anyone, let alone the government! 

My friend is a real peach. She has an abusive husband who wants her to have more children. While I hate to judge, it is human nature to do so. All she ever does is scream at her kids and it gets her no where fast. Those kids straighten up and fly right when she chances upon my house. While she was sitting back, drinking coffee and letting her kids destroy my house, all of her boys took a turn in my corner. She was appauld! The littlest one locked my 10 month old daughter in a toy box. If he had been my kid, he wouldnt be sitting well for a day or two. In my opinion, he got off light. She is one of those friends who you feel bad enough to stay friends with but not bad enough to help. She hasnt worked in years, her husband makes min wage and drinks most of that. They get all the benefits. When she is at the barn, she is there out of the kindess of my BO's heart. Her kindness is running thin. 

Sorry bout the rant. My friend used to be a good, hard working person. In HS she got a full ride scholarship to Findlay to study equine science. She had planned on having a life full of horses. She got pregnant her senior year of HS and it all went down hill. She met her husband (not her first sons father) while she was pregnant and things went STEEPLY down hill from there. Its really a sad situation but....she could help herself. No one makes her stay. Ive tried helping, ive offered to give her a place to stay. Her parents are very supportive of her...she just 'loves him too much' and 'he would die without me'. She will be the girl you hear about on the news some day. Sad but true


----------



## Hunter65

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut after that comment...
> 
> As far as disrespectful kids go? I don't have any problems with them. It's like they know that I mean business as soon as they meet me. Could be because I tell them.  I had a party the other day and a friend brought over his 4 kids. I'd heard tons of stories about these kids. How disrespectful, ill-mannered, they break stuff because they are "bored", etc.
> 
> As soon as they got there I told them the rules of the house and said that if they broke those rules they'd live to regret it. Said it in a nice friendly tone of voice, but they knew I meant it. The whole time they were there I heard "please, thank you", they cleaned up after themselves, complimented the cooking, played nicely, and listened perfectly. You should've seen the looks on their parent's faces. LOL



Hahaha I went to visit my friend on the other side of the country when our girls were about 5 or 6 (I think). Her daughter is 2 months younger than mine, and she was a loud, obnixious, drama queen. Well, she sure didn't like me as I wouldn't let her get away with it. My friend asked me how come my daughter was so well behaved and I told her. She said she felt guilty about the divorce...blah blah.. blah. I left my daughters father when she was 6 months old and haven't looked back. Its kinda sad as both our girls will be 20 in a few months, mine is already finished post secondary school and working full time as a chef and living on her own and hers is struggling to finish grade 10 cus she ran away at 16 ... drugs..

Oh and by no means am I super mom, I made my fair share of mistakes and still do.


----------



## apachiedragon

You should be very proud of her Hunter (your daughter, I mean). I'm beginning to think us "crazy horse people" are the only sane ones after all. Have you heard about the bizarre psychotic phone calls by Mel Gibson to his girlfriend/whatever-she-is in the last few days? What about the 11 year old girl who posted nudes of herself online, cussing up a storm, and threatened to shoot anyone who didn't like her, and when the internet public came down on her, her dad defended her and "threatened all the haters" for ruining his little girls life?


----------



## corinowalk

The world is a scary place. My babies are just babies but if my daughter ever poses nude at 11...you wont see her again until im dead. 

As far as mel gibson goes...hes bat-sh*t crazy. He sure does make me appriciate my sons father though. We went through a bad break up when I was 6 months pregnant and even though things were tense, he never got violent!


----------



## Hunter65

apachiedragon said:


> You should be very proud of her Hunter (your daughter, I mean). I'm beginning to think us "crazy horse people" are the only sane ones after all. Have you heard about the bizarre psychotic phone calls by Mel Gibson to his girlfriend/whatever-she-is in the last few days? What about the 11 year old girl who posted nudes of herself online, cussing up a storm, and threatened to shoot anyone who didn't like her, and when the internet public came down on her, her dad defended her and "threatened all the haters" for ruining his little girls life?



I am so proud of my daughter. She has a really good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Regan7312

MyBoyPuck said:


> This thread made my day! The only people I know who use these methods have horses who walk all over them, won't trailer load and they never ride because they say the horse did not give them permission to get on. I want to take them both to those people who deprogram cult members and bring them back to reality.


hahah..i love this. i am not a parelli fan. it just seems stupid to me, no offense. but i look at my BO who has horses that behave superbly and she has never used such thing to train them.


----------



## Regan7312

barrelracer892 said:


> Have yall ever heard of Ingles? It's a small grocery chain. They have some local produce in their stores. Bi-Lo does, also.


i shop at ingles. i love it! it is kind of pricey though.. :?


----------



## Just Ruthiey

I honestly used to *LOVE* his training. Then one day came along, posted by spirithorse8, http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/pat-parelli-abuses-horse-catwalk-festival-59676/ , honestly hunns. I am against everything he just did...

Yes, I have 'hit' my horse with my reins when I got tired of kick & putting pressure on his ribs, yes I am whip crazy *well no not really* but at the same time running a horse around like that reinforces us as the hunters & them as the hunted. 
It crashed my world down. 

I now train my horses the old fashioned way, you don't wanna listen, fine let me grab my 40lb western, a rop & I shall tie you to this tree (under the shade of course) & you can stand here until after lunch... after that, no more problems. She was an angel. 

I wasted I don't know how much money on his DVDs, that really did nothing or hindered me & my horse.


----------



## barrelracer892

Regan7312 said:


> i shop at ingles. i love it! it is kind of pricey though.. :?


 
It can be VERY pricey! They have really good meat though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

barrelracer892 said:


> It can be VERY pricey! They have really good meat though.


Sometimes pricey is worth it. A good piece of meat can be costly.


----------



## corinowalk

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sometimes pricey is worth it. A good piece of meat can be costly.


*snicker*

But I know what you mean. We have all big name food chains around here and all their meat tastes like plastic. We usually opt for a real butcher just a few miles from my house. I love meat!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> *snicker*


:wink:


----------



## apachiedragon

Yep, a good piece of meat is well worth the cost, no matter where you find it. :rofl:


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh yes...that kinda meat is nice too


----------



## corinowalk

We need to get this thread fired back up. I need the comic relief!


----------



## Indyhorse

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sometimes pricey is worth it. A good piece of meat can be costly.



****  How costly exactly?? *lol*


Apachie, ahhh, save it for the photos thread in the saloon! hahaha


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, Apachie...you need to be posting in the photo thread in the saloon with things like that. Please.

I must say, those are some tan lines. They are obviously not using their SPF 90, are they?


Indy, cost is not always a money thing, now is it? :wink: :twisted: Time, emotion, etc.
(Time = driving the extra distance to a good butcher. Emotion = feeling like you are not giving your regular grocer a chance by taking your business else where.)


----------



## corinowalk

I often wonder what walmart does to their meat to make it all taste the same? 

A pound of ham and a pound of turkey should not taste the same.

A chicken breast and a steak should not taste the same.

Its just gross. They call it one stop shopping but I cant buy anything from their deli or meats section. That and they claim to have the lowest prices around on dry goods and such but my local grocery store almost always beats their prices.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> I often wonder what walmart does to their meat to make it all taste the same?
> 
> A pound of ham and a pound of turkey should not taste the same.
> 
> A chicken breast and a steak should not taste the same.
> 
> Its just gross. They call it one stop shopping but I cant buy anything from their deli or meats section. That and they claim to have the lowest prices around on dry goods and such but my local grocery store almost always beats their prices.


I guess I have not purchased enough meat at Wally World to know the 'all tastes the same' issue. Interesting. (In a puking sort of way.)

I have found that some things are cheaper at WW but like you, I have found that most are not.


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> I often wonder what walmart does to their meat to make it all taste the same?
> 
> A pound of ham and a pound of turkey should not taste the same.
> 
> A chicken breast and a steak should not taste the same.
> 
> Its just gross. They call it one stop shopping but I cant buy anything from their deli or meats section. That and they claim to have the lowest prices around on dry goods and such but my local grocery store almost always beats their prices.


 
Next time you go to Wally World, pay attention to how red their meat is. When it starts to go bad they put dye in it to make it look like it's not going to go bad. Their meat is disgusting! I never buy my meat there, but as for other stuff they seem to be pretty cheap. At least cheaper than Ingles and Dollar General. Haha.


----------



## Jolly Badger

I rarely shop at Walmart, mostly because the people there frighten me.:lol: And I don't shop there for food. . .ever. . .certainly not meat or produce. 

Their prices really aren't anything extraordinary. Sometimes you'll run across a good deal, but often there are other stores with the same (or better) prices. . .and the people aren't as scary. . .:shock:


----------



## Speed Racer

Hey now Jolly, let's not denigrate Wally World!  :wink:

I shop there. I also shop at Goodwill for all my outerwear except riding apparel. I'm poor because I have horses, so have to save money wherever I can. :lol:

I try not to buy meat there, though. I don't think it all tastes the same, but it's not good quality and I'd rather give the local farmers my money. That is, when I have money to actually buy meat, which isn't often.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Speed Racer said:


> Hey now Jolly, let's not denigrate Wally World!  :wink:
> 
> I shop there. I also shop at Goodwill for all my outerwear except riding apparel. I'm poor because I have horses, so have to save money wherever I can. :lol:
> 
> I try not to buy meat there, though. I don't think it all tastes the same, but it's not good quality and I'd rather give the local farmers my money. That is, when I have money to actually buy meat, which isn't often.


Oh no no no. . .I'm not _totally_ anti-Wally World, seeing as I'm horse-poor as well. 

It's great for household supplies, especially stuff for the LQ in the trailer for those longer camping trips. The meat and produce there has never been impressive, other than some of the pre-packaged stuff like brand name lunch meats, bacon, etc. which I rarely buy anyway. There's a nice little farmer's market up the road with excellent fresh produce. More expensive, but well worth it. Oh, and the local Amish community sells their homemade pies there. Bonus. 

Most of my regular grocery shopping consists of "quick trips" rather than a designated Grocery Shopping Expedition, so I stick to the smaller grocery stores with fewer distractions. It's too easy for me to keep "browsing" in Walmart. 

Aside from that, a recent encounter at the local Walmart with a man who has come to be known as the Butt Crack Suspender Man was just disturbing enough to prevent me from going back to that store for a while.:shock:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I shop at Wally world....but I NEVER buy their meat. We have another local chain that buys locally farmed meat and they actually have the "old school" butcher shop where they can get it cut it to order...it is sooooo fresh and yummy and they charge the same as Wally World.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh I have no problem with thrift stores and discount grocers like Aldis. We are a young family with 2 young children and we currently only have one real income. You get what you get. 

I have gotten some great deals at thrift stores and for those who are on the "Green" kick...its more "green" to buy used. One of the few things that its actually cheaper to buy 'green' LOL

My kids wear mostly hand-me-downs and thrift store finds. They have nice 'going out' clothes but were a stay-at-home family. They wear 'house clothes' most of the time. It doesnt hurt that we have some very well off friends who donate their kids clothes to us all the time. 

I think spending money like it will never run out is irresponsible. I would rather wear rags and send my kids to college then wear fine looking duds and have them be in debt for life. For me, its always a choice. I wish I didn't have to make it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I love Goodwill. Not buying meat at WW has nothing to do with not liking Goodwill! 

I love it extra lots when I find lots of things on whatever is half price that day. Heck, I left there one day with two sweater and a turtleneck and it cost me under $10 (all had original tags). Best freaking place ever.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Alwaysbehind said:


> I love Goodwill. Not buying meat at WW has nothing to do with not liking Goodwill!
> 
> I love it extra lots when I find lots of things on whatever is half price that day. Heck, I left there one day with two sweater and a turtleneck and it cost me under $10 (all had original tags). Best freaking place ever.


Oh, I love those stores too. I like shopping the mens section in winter for the really BIG wool sweaters. Doesn't matter if they are an ugly color or not...I just like to buy the HUGE so that I can put them in the dryer (yes I'm lazy much).

And it doesn't matter if they are ugly either. I found a Men's XXXL baby poo yellow once for 25 cents. Because it was so huge it didn't matter if it shrank so I put it in a big vat of RIT dye and now it's a BIG teal sweater  It didn't "felt up" at all, I think because it was 25% cotton...my favorite sweater in the world. Warm, big, cozy and it can go in the dryer ...ahhhhhh


----------



## barrelracer892

Have you guys ever heard of the comedian and ventriliquist (I think that's how it's spelled) Jeff Dunham? He's freakin hilarious! The Wally World thing got me thinkin about his puppet Bubba J... "Welcome to Wal-Mart! Get your sh*t and get out!!" Look him up. I think his funniest one is Achmed the dead terrorist or Peanut. There are tons of videos on YouTube.


----------



## blink

80 pages long. Felt like I just had to be part of this.

I read up to the point where spirithorse called sr a bully and someone ate a ladybug.

I don't think an agreement was ever reached on whether markers smell good or bad (duh! depends on the marker!).

What did we decide on Parelli? Is he a paste-eater or isn't he?

blink


----------



## corinowalk

Paste eaters arent all bad people! Congrats on reading the most entertaining thread on HF. This puppy has lived on through some silly topics! It did start out as a serious question from the OP. We all answered our own personal opinions. The OP decided that while PP seems to have a cult like following, hes just too boring for her to make it through another mind erasing...i mean...educational DVD. After the little huff up with spirithorse, who has great advice on here if you can get through the propaganda, we all moved on to topics of a lighter subject. Heres what I have learned.

1. Linda Parreli may be a bottle blonde. All of us girls do it once in their lives...she may have been doing it since she was a small child. 
2. I am a reformed paste eater. It has a nice, minty taste but a horrible texture. Its an addiction I gave up in the second grade and haven't looked back...much. I did relapse in the 6th grade but a round of rehab cleaned that right up. 
3. Markers smell awesome. I think the only person who doesn't like the smell of markers is SR and we all know shes a bit crabby (ducks and covers)
4. PP has a giant moustache. Its comment worthy. Its really hard to listen to him preach with that squirrel stapled to his face. I posted something not quite PG about it and it was met with vomit emoticons.
5. Pineapple juice is great for men. Ask your wife.
6. We've decided that the only place to get good meat is at a butchers shop. Walmart makes plastic meat. 
7. That if you get about 10 silly girls with time to waste, this can be the byproduct!

Thanks for enjoying. I was really hoping this thread would continue on. Maybe now that we have some fresh meat, it will!


----------



## blink

_"squirrel stapled to his face"_

No, I think it's best to end this right there. It ain't gettin' no better than that. Let your summary of relevant points serve as the Cliff's Notes for us late comers.

Even so, I suppose I'll have to take some time to go back and read the entire thread. Don't much care about the veracity of LP's hair color, but I'm curious to find out what benefits can be had from pineapple juice.

I wonder...if horsespirit hadn't had her little episode, would this thread have taken on the life it did? 

blink


----------



## blink

...and for the record, I buy my beef one-half-cow at a time. Got an uncle who raises 'em. I eat 'em.

blink


----------



## smrobs

corinowalk said:


> 6. We've decided that the only place to get good meat is at a butchers shop. Walmart makes plastic meat.


 Awesome. Now I have a picture of everyone chewing on those rubber, steak-shaped, dog toys.

squeakSQUEAKsqu-squEAK.:lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

ROTFLMAO squeak squeak squeak :rofl:


----------



## corinowalk

My great dane rips the squeakers out of them and eats the squeaker. When he farts you can hear em! LOL


----------



## apachiedragon

Hope your Dane never hears my kitty. She sounds like a squeaky toy every time you touch her... my lab like to run up and bump her with his nose just to hear her squeak.


----------



## corinowalk

He loves kitties. When our barn cat had a litter (before we could spay her ofcourse) he tried to take them. Not to eat them...he would try to nurse them. He would make a circle around them and clean their bums and everything. Too cute!


----------



## inaclick

blink said:


> _"squirrel stapled to his face"_
> 
> No, I think it's best to end this right there. It ain't gettin' no better than that. Let your summary of relevant points serve as the Cliff's Notes for us late comers.


Noooooo don't stop chattering! This thread is like an endless tea party!


----------



## apachiedragon

So which one of us is the Mad Hatter and which is Alice?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I always got confused on which was the March Hare and which was the White Rabbit, myself.


----------



## inaclick

Oh I love that book! I even have a Cheshire cat on my desktop as wallpaper 

Lookie:


----------



## inaclick

The White Rabbit was the one Alice chases down underground 
The Hare is the one she meets at the Tea Party


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

But that's just it, they were both at the tea party and that's where I am confused.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Blink, Corino gives a great cliff notes version of the thread. But you really have to read the whole thread. It will cause you to spew beverages on your keyboard if you are not careful so plan ahead. Sip your adult beverage, swallow and then read, lather, rinse, repeat.

I admit it, I do not actually know the whole story of Alice in Wonderland. I am feeling left out. :-(


Back to marker sniffing - I am going to just start chanting, Sharpies Rule, Sharpies Rule, Sharpies Rule.....


----------



## corinowalk

We couldn't kill this thread. Its got a life of its own now! If I feel like spouting off some non-sense (it happens a lot) I find this baby and spew away!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Corino, I highly recommend being careful about spewing paste filled spittle on to your monitor. That could be difficult to remove.


----------



## Speed Racer

I would like to reply to Cori's comment that I'm crabby because I don't like smelling markers. I counter with the comment that y'all have brain damage from sniffing those things, 'cause if you were in your right minds you'd think they smell horrible, too! :-x

So there. Nyah!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, I LOVE it when I see updates to this thread in my email  Great way to start off my day. 

Piece of advice? When you are dog watching a Newfoundland and 2 extremely hyper labs (plus your 3) it's a bad idea to read a book while enjoying a cool beverage sitting on a folding chair within the dog's reach. The Newfie came up with the idea that I should throw the ball for him. He's had double knee surgery so this is NOT allowed. I said "No, Ollie, Go lay down." Ollie looks at me, drops the ball, pauses, and then shakes his big drooly head. There was dog slobber all over me (face included) the book and the beer. Of course the rest of the pack HAD to run over and see what was wrong. Which involved jumping all over the place franticlly licking my hands, arms, legs, feet. Basically I ended that encounter covered in dog drool. LOL, there's my randomness for the day.

Oh and I rescued a frog from the dog water this morning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So, that means you do not need to take a shower for a few days, right? The dogs took care of it for you. <giggle>

Does dog drool add any extra pizazz to a beer?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yup, no showers for me I just run outside and let the dogs lick me or give me a drool shower! 

I didn't drink the rest of the beer. If you would've seen what was in the drool I don't think you would've either. I don't know what that dog was eating but it was something nasty.... Probably some sort of feces.


----------



## Speed Racer

Horse poop is da best, according to my Great Dane. :-x

She also likes cat poop, preferably with gravel and dirt stuck to it. Gack!

I've often wondered why they make dog food in beef, chicken and liver flavors. I think poop flavored dog food would probably be a_ big_ hit with dogs!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

My Labs clean up the barn cats "litterbox" in the barn and the horse paddock. They especially LOVE the "poopsicles" in the winter. They will spend 5 minutes digging through the poop to find that special peice that I guess tastes better than the rest? 

Then they want to either lick you or sit right next to you and pant. I'm sure that's a treat with a Dane!


----------



## inaclick

Many years ago I chased my Doberman mix all over a very populated park, trying to get her to drop a friggin diaper she had found.

Public embarrassment simply gained a new dimension that day.


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> Horse poop is da best, according to my Great Dane. :-x
> 
> She also likes cat poop, preferably with gravel and dirt stuck to it. Gack!
> 
> I've often wondered why they make dog food in beef, chicken and liver flavors. I think poop flavored dog food would probably be a_ big_ hit with dogs!


 
In our house, we call those 'crunchy cat treats'. Our bloodhound will actually follow the cats behind around...I always wonder if he is thinking 'i smell treats!' 

Oh, and SR, you are correct. I am brain damaged. It has more to do with my wasted youth than markers and glue though! LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Oh, and SR, you are correct. I am brain damaged. It has more to do with my wasted youth than markers and glue though! LOL


I know all about having a wasted and debauched youth, Cori. 

I'm just glad I managed _not_ to kill the majority of my brain cells, what with all the adult beverages, staying out until dawn, and doing things and people I probably shouldn't have.....


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> I know all about having a wasted and debauched youth, Cori.
> 
> I'm just glad I managed _not_ to kill the majority of my brain cells, what with all the adult beverages, staying out until dawn, and doing things and people I probably shouldn't have.....


Ahhhh...while my brain function suffered, I still had a great time. Theres not much that I would change. It would be kind of hard to change something you don't really remember! When I think of pitching a fit and going back to my partying days....I think of Earl. Earl definantly changed my life. He was a gross, foul man who drank too much and is probably still partying. After a drunken night with friends, I ended my night with Earl. Thats a wake up call you don't want! I've been pretty much on the straight-and-narrow since then! The two kids don't help. Little Buzz-Kills.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Mmmmmm kitty cruchies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You know I always just referred to it as "weeding out the weak" during my party days. Only the strongest brain cells survived.... That makes me smarter right?


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> The two kids don't help. Little Buzz-Kills.


Dude! Kids are totally _all about_ harshing your mellow and being drags! :wink:

Cinny, I think Kitty Crunchies would be a great name for a dog food. Litter covered poop nuggets for your favorite canine friend.

MN, that's always been my philosophy. Screw those weak brain cells! Who needs 'em, anyway?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Exactly! Get rid of the weak ones and there's more food for the strongest! 

Kitty Crunchies, I like it. Motorman would love it even more.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Hey, I was one of the "weak" ones they tried to weed out. Man...in junior high the boys literally made fun of me until I cried on a daily basis....back then the teachers just told you to suck it up and be an adult about it. Now they are afraid that the "weak" ones will show up and blow up the rest of their class with a bazooka!


----------



## Speed Racer

We're talking about weak _brain cells_, Cinny. :wink:

Any brain cells that survived my debauched youth and massive alcohol intake couldn't be wimps. Only the strong survive! 

People who would take a knife or gun to someone else because they were bullied have something seriously wrong with them. I was harassed in school because I was smart, fat, and wore glasses.

None of that turned me into a homicidal maniac, but it did make me emotionally strong and able to take care of myself. It also made me unsympathetic to the whiners of the world.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> but it did make me emotionally strong and able to take care of myself. It also made me unsympathetic to the whiners of the world.



Sorry, but this made me giggle. A lot! Still giggling. I suppose it makes me mean but.... giggling. 

(I am sure SR knows who exactly I am giggling about here. I am sure everyone can think of someone that her comment applies to too.)


Litter Box Crunchies..... Hmmmm. I bet it would be a very popular dog food. And just think about it - it would be very green. Isn't it just like recycling? We found a good use for something that is normally tossed out. Yeah for us and being green.

On the eating gross things and then sitting next to you panting subject. Our Rottie pants 99% of the time. Even when it is cold outside. He is just always warm (or forgets to breath, because his pea sized brain can not handle thinking and breathing all at once). (On the other subject. I do not think his lack of brain cells had anything to do with him drinking too much or sniffing too many markers as a puppy. I think he was just born this way.)
He likes to clean up the yard of all the dog poop piles.
Nutten better than dog crap panting on you.

He goes so far as to waiting behind the other dogs while they are taking a dump. Yum, warm snacks.

And bonus - he sometimes projectile vomits his lovely snacks at 3am. Always on the carpet too.

Anyone want a dog? I will share the fun.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, the vomitus maximus on the floor at 2:00 a.m. is always lovely. NOT. :-x

How about when they stuff themselves full of their favorite type of poo, then drink lots and lots of water? THEN projectile vomit in the middle of the night? 

Yeah, more fun and laffs, 'cause wet poo vomit is even grosser than chunky poo vomit.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Mine has never had chunky poo vomit. It always has ample stomach fluids to make it into a nice liquid consistency. That way it sticks nicely to any surface near by. Early morning projectile vomit always seems to have a pretty good coverage distance.


For the record, I can deal with lots of grossness. But when cleaning up dog crap vomit at 3AM it is all I can do not add a good pile of human puke to the mess. Wow, the smell of that stuff makes me want to hurl. (hmm, maybe I should get some markers out and tape them under my nose...hmmmm)


----------



## corinowalk

Good idea! Our cats are habitual hackers. Nothing like waking up at 3 am to that dry heave sound cats make. I usually end up laying there, waiting for them to actually hurl and then go clean it up...that is if Trusty (bloodhound) doesn't beat us to it. He's equal opportunity...if it comes out of a cat, he will eat it. Does not matter which end it comes from.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wow, maybe you could market Trusty as a middle of the night no hassle carpet cleaner? Just think of it, you can make money off him and you will not have to feed him. It is a win win.



And for the record, middle of the night dog crap projectile vomit is just as tasty to said dog as eating it the first time.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> And for the record, middle of the night dog crap projectile vomit is just as tasty to said dog as eating it the first time.


Not to my dog. Once she's hacked it up, she doesn't want to eat it again.

I don't think I could let her and then continue to allow her sleep on the bed with me. Ewww, dog vomit eater!!! :shock:


----------



## corinowalk

Not just vomit...poop-vomit. 

Trusty is a great cleaner-upper. Just ask my kids. My poor old Trusty dog is 13, has bad hips and is almost completely blind. His nose still works like a charm though! He can find cheezy-poofs anywhere in this house!


----------



## Speed Racer

Well hey, who _doesn't _like Cheezy Poofs? 

So is Trusty fat like Cartman? I hope not. It'd be kinda hard on his joints. :?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Motor likes dog poo too, but only in the winter. Other poop he'll eat all year around. He doesn't particularly enjoy eating cow poo but he really loves to roll in it and then come over to me and try to show me how much he loves me. Usually while I'm trying to trim the old mare's (read arthritic and extremely difficult to keep legs up) hooves. 

He doesn't vomit very often though, even after over-indulging in beer. I don't "give" him beer, but he suddenly becomes extremely clumsy when there is a beer can around. 

My dad calls his labs "land sharks" for good reason. They roam the property (and the neighboring feilds) looking for anything remotely eatable. This includes the aforementioned poo, but also any sort of baby animal (bunnys and kill deer are a favorite), mice, corn (it's a wonder the farmer hasn't shot them yet), tomatos, strawberries, green beans, bullheads, dirt (yup dirt), bugs, and poo (I know I already said it, but they eat enough of it to say it twice). There was one time they found a cow carcass. I swear those dogs gained 20 pounds in a day. We found my darling Motor all the way INSIDE the cow. We asked the farmer to please let us know when he was going to do that again and we'd get the cow a much longer distance away for him. He just laughed. 

Just so all know, our dogs aren't entirely "free-range" or unsupervized. We have 10 acres of land and much of the foraging is done on our acreage. The farmer next door has given us blanket permission to use his land for hunting, etc and we pay him for the corn the dogs eat.


----------



## corinowalk

Docs orders...keep him pretty skinny. His hips are so bad his um....hocks touch. Right now, its managed on baby asprin. The next step is actual pain medicine...I think we all know what the next-next step is. 

Poor old trusty dog. He was born in the shelter and was never adopted (too big) til he was almost 9. I met him on Christmas while shopping for a present for my cat(dont judge...lol) I cried when I saw him with his big old sad bloodhound eyes. I guilted my hubby into adopting him with a line he brings up eeeevery time my poor boy cant hold it. "That dog is gonna sleep on a concrete floor on CHRISTMAS!" He didn't...he slept in front of my fireplace alllll day that Christmas. I just love him...hes soooo cute!

Behind him in this pic is what happens when he drools on my couch. LOL


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Speed Racer said:


> Well hey, who _doesn't _like Cheezy Poofs?


My daughter calls them "Cheesy Poops" lol


----------



## corinowalk

Cinnys Whinny said:


> My daughter calls them "Cheesy Poops" lol


 
David calls them Cheese Poops too! I thought that was pretty funny!


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, they're half right. After a while they do become cheese poops...


----------



## Jolly Badger

You guys are hilarious!

On the subject of dogs liking the taste and smell of gross stuff. . .several years ago I was sent a link to a web site for a company that actually made and sold treats that looked like nasty things that dogs seem to love the smell or taste of.

One treat was shaped like roadkill. I think another was shaped like cat poop/kitty box crunchies. Finally, of course. . .there was one shaped like a little pink butt hole.

I have no idea whether the treats were also flavored to match. . .


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I just heard about a recent supermarket survey. The folks back on page 3 were right. Apparently Wegmans did get voted the best in the country. Don't know if they sell paste though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MyBoyPuck said:


> Apparently Wegmans did get voted the best in the country. Don't know if they sell paste though.




Wegmans is the bestest! (sure that is a word)

Love love love them!

My MIL will not shop there because she says she will not give them any more money, they already make too much. But she will shop at Walmart. Go figure.

I was looking thru the back to school stuff at Wegmans just this weekend and I do believe they do not sell paste. I saw the glue sticks and the Elmers school glue (that now goes on a purple color but dries clear, kind of like ceiling paint) but no paste any where.

They do have Sharpies though.

And the best re-usable grocery bags ever. Great size. Sturdy. Cheap price. Cool designs. Love them. 


Back to dogs and their....habits.

SR, the dogs that eat poo (so not the word I use for it) are not allowed on the bed. Only one dog is allowed on the bed. She is not the poo eating dog. She is a good dog. The projectile vomit poo eating dog is not allowed on any of our furniture. 

MN, my rottie would love to live at your house. I can just picture him eating a whole dead cow.
We like to kid that if he got the whole huge bag of dog food he would eat it all, puke it up, and start over.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Always - All the dogs love to come visit our house. It's like a carnival for them. When the mule (kawasaki) gets started up any dogs that have stayed here more than once get all keyed up. We'll take them on runs to the abandoned farm or out back on the motocross track. They really love the motocross track, whenever they get hot they can just jump in one of the two ponds that are bordering it. 

It's kind of funny to watch the first timers though, especially city dogs. They look a little awestruck when they first discover the manure piles.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> It's kind of funny to watch the first timers though, especially city dogs. They look a little awestruck when they first discover the manure piles.


Well heck yeah, they look awestruck. It's a free, all you can eat buffet! :rofl:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

With kitty crunchies hid among the horse manure! It's like they've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

And just think....some aged...some fresh. What more can a dog ask for?


----------



## Kaylerz

I have been using the Parelli system for three years now and personally, it worked magic on my horses. When you watch the videos, pay attention more. It's not just "wacking" your horse with a stick, and they explain that in the videos. Give it a chance and take some notes.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Alwaysbehind said:


> And just think....some aged...some fresh. What more can a dog ask for?


mmmmmm aged to perfection, your right...what more could a dog want?


----------



## yukontanya

If you shut your self down to learning, you are shutting down opportunities to grew, thus robing your horse of the best possible options (be it in training, and mental happiness) Learning always opens up doors, and at the very least you will learn a way you don't want to do something. I think any program that allows a person with a passion for horses to learn and grow.. then all the power to them. Yes there are things in Parelli that I don't like and wont do, and there are some great ideas. And its sad that some folks don't have patients and get "bored"... With anything good it all takes time!


----------



## corinowalk

How bout eazy-mac...its good and doesnt take but a few minutes. 

l


----------



## yukontanya

corinowalk said:


> How bout eazy-mac...its good and doesnt take but a few minutes.
> 
> l


LOL ok ill give you that one!


----------



## corinowalk

I could insert an inappropriate comment about my husband...but I wont...lol j/k 

We moved on from Parelli to utter nonsense about 50+ pages ago. We kinda all agreed to disagree on it. I think as long as you are hitting your own personal goals...go for it. Just because I do it traditionally and someone else does it 'naturally' doesnt make either of us right.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> I could insert an inappropriate comment about my husband...but I wont...lol j/k


OK, I spewed soda on my monitor with that one.....
Very funny!



corinowalk said:


> We moved on from Parelli to utter nonsense about 50+ pages ago. We kinda all agreed to disagree on it. I think as long as you are hitting your own personal goals...go for it. Just because I do it traditionally and someone else does it 'naturally' doesnt make either of us right.


On a thread like this one it is really easy to tell who has not bothered to read the whole thread (or a big part of it, or heck, the last page) but just post after reading the original post.


I am not a fan of easymac. The texture of noodles sucks. And the cheese flavored powder is not as tasty as the cheese flavored powder in the normal boil the noodles blue box (or store brand) stuff. Proper cheese flavored powder taste is important in a product that costs less than a dollar I say.


Kaylerz, do you realize your avatar photo is sideways? Well, unless the world is just sideways where you are, then it is not sideways, it is just how your life is.


----------



## inaclick

yukontanya said:


> And its sad that some folks don't have patients and get "bored"...


Yes, they're called off-the-shift doctors. 
No patients!
How boring!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

inaclick said:


> Yes, they're called off-the-shift doctors.
> No patients!
> How boring!


Giggle!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Every time I cook Easy Mac, it comes out different. Sometimes the noodles are done, sometimes they are still crunchy, sometimes it's creamy, sometimes curdled....everything else comes out great in my microwave so I have to think it's the Easy Mac.....I just stick to the old school, cook on the stove type


----------



## sarahver

Alwaysbehind said:


> OK,
> On a thread like this one it is really easy to tell who has not bothered to read the whole thread (or a big part of it, or heck, the last page) but just post after reading the original post.


I haven't read the whole thread, I just pop in occasionally to see what you lot are on about this time! As for easy mac, nothing beats home made mac 'n cheese. 

Ciou ladies I'm outta here!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I actually prefer the boxed mac and cheese most of the time. That yellow powder is pretty tasty and the noodles have a really good texture.

Stir in some hot dog pieces and you have a meal. Add some peas to that and it is a meal where you are pretending to care about getting vegetables in your diet.


Sara, you can miss out on lots of good conversations that way.......


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Alwaysbehind said:


> Stir in some hot dog pieces and you have a meal. Add some peas to that and it is a meal where you are pretending to care about getting vegetables in your diet.


My mom used to chop up Spam into it when I was a kid...that was um....okaaaay but the hot dogs are much better...or cubed ham.

Peas are too sweat for it I think, we always did broccoli


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I never thought of broccoli. Good idea. I will try that next time. 

I admit it. I LOVE spam. I love it that you can buy it in those single serving slices now. Best thing ever!


----------



## corinowalk

Im a shells and cheese girl myself. I will growl at my kids when they chase me 'mommy...biiiite?' and I think its actually easier (and tastier) than easy-mac. 

I have to admit, I've never been very adventurous with my mac. I like it just the way it is. I could handle some ham in there but hot dogs just sounds gross.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I admit it. I LOVE spam.


I despise Spam, but I like scrapple. Yeah, doesn't make sense to me either! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I am the only picky eater in the house. My hubby will eat anything. He's like a human garbage can. My kids are pretty much the same way. I do have to lie to them and tell them everything is chicken though. They will both eat every veggie under the sun and I cant keep fruit in my house. We are actually growing grape vines on my fence this year so that next year I'm not spending $20/week on flippin grapes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Fried spam. Yum!

No idea what Scrapple is. So can not tell you if I like it or I do not.


Corino, your kids sound like a blast. "No honey, it really is chicken, I know the roast looks bigger than any chicken you have ever seen but really, it is a chicken."


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> No idea what Scrapple is. So can not tell you if I like it or I do not.


Here's a description of it, Always. Sounds gross, but tastes pretty darned good! 

Scrapple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My favorite brand is Rapa. Deelish!


----------



## corinowalk

Last night we had fried dijon pork chops for dinner. Cut em up into strips...here ya go babies...chicken fingers and cheezy potatos. Dont forget your trees!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I just looked it up on wikipedia Scrapple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and um...it looks way less appetizing to me than Spam so, yeah, it doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> Here's a description of it, Always. Sounds gross, but tastes pretty darned good!
> 
> Scrapple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My dads favorite breakfast is 3 over easy eggs over a pile of homefries and scrapple. Eeeewww


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

corinowalk said:


> Last night we had fried dijon pork chops for dinner. Cut em up into strips...here ya go babies...chicken fingers and cheezy potatos. Dont forget your trees!


Trees....ha ha ha, my mom used to tell me that one. For some reason this brought up a memory of when I lived with my aunt and uncle....I would ask "what's for dinner" and my uncle would reply "lizard tongues and frog's legs" .....just to gross us out. Really it was just rice and green beans ha ha ha.

Have no clue why the "trees" reminded me of that, but it did.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It sounds quite a bit like Spam really.
The spices must be different.

Do they sell Scrapple in the north? What kind of packaging does it come in? Where would I find it in the store?


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> My dads favorite breakfast is 3 over easy eggs over a pile of homefries and scrapple. Eeeewww


Yummy! I'm with your dad!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Don't like eggs....

Can you add pineapple to them too, does it make real eggs taste better?


----------



## corinowalk

That sounds nasty, AB. 

I hate eggs too. My kids will eat a dozen eggs if I let them. Sooo nasty. My breakfast is either entirely made of carbs and high sodium meats or a pot of coffee. I find them equally satisfying.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> That sounds nasty, AB.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Well, they were saying pineapple helped that other salty slimy egg white thing... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> corinowalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My breakfast is either entirely made of carbs and high sodium meats or a pot of coffee. I find them equally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not like coffee either...but I will gladly take the carbs and high sodium meats.
Click to expand...


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Well, they were saying pineapple helped that other salty slimy egg white thing... :twisted:


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Where's the projectile vomiting icon when you need one? 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Do not like coffee either...but I will gladly take the carbs and high sodium meats.


I'll take all of 'em, please. Especially the high sodium meats.


----------



## corinowalk

Meat in general is my favorite. Im not a fan of pork by itself but cured...ill eat a whole pig. I could eat ham for breakfast lunch and dinner. Yum Yum Yum!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Same opinion of dead pig products. 

SR, what are you getting upset about. Are you not the one who suggested the pineapple thing?


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm a really big fan of pork loin. You can get it in chops, roasts and ribs.

Plus, who doesn't like bacon? I prefer sugar cured over regular smoked.

I've also been known to buy a half of a honey cured ham just for myself. Takes me awhile to eat it, but I get creative with the dishes it goes into so I don't get tired of it.

Always, pineapple with eggs is an abomination. Maple syrup on them when they're paired with pancakes is fine, but I really don't want pineapple with my over easy eggs.


----------



## barrelracer892

My favorite lunch is a spam sandwich. Put it on toasted honey wheat bread with a little mayo and have regular chips with spicy ranch dressing to dip them in. So delicious! I do have to take a prilosec before I eat all of that though. Haha! 
My dad likes to scramble an egg and put it on his spam sandwich. 
Maybe if you did the whole spam, mayo, and egg combination on a sandwich you could hide a pineapple in there...
I wonder if eggs make it taste even more like salty raw egg whites?
Ewwwww.........


----------



## corinowalk

<--Just puked. 

I think if you fed the chicken pineapple, the egg may taste a little less slimy. Thats the way its supposed to work with our male counterparts right?

I doubt you would put pineapple rings on *it* LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> I doubt you would put pineapple rings on *it* LOL


Well, that would be a rather_ interesting_ game of ring toss, wouldn't it? :think:


----------



## corinowalk

Im sure he wouldn't mind. I just think the combination of tastes would be stomach churning!


----------



## tempest

corinowalk said:


> "I have add, I cant hold down a job" "how can I go to college, I have add" or my sisters favorite "My step mom (my mother!) died when I was 14..I am too traumatized to work" Some people need a slap in the face and a boot in the bum and for someone to cut the purse strings


Obviously this was form a while back, but the last few lines of your post reminded me of this commercial.






Some people (mostly some kids) do need a firm reminder of how old they are and who is in charge because of that age factor.


----------



## smrobs

OMG, I love R. Lee Ermey. I have ever since Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## dee

Okay, I'm a little late and hope I don't kill this thread like I have so many others.

With your boxed mac' & cheese - spam is fine, hot dogs are good, ham is better but best of all is smoked sausage. We use peas AND broccoli in ours.

Spam causes a lot of fights in our house - the cans are never big enough. My dad refuses to eat spam because that was pretty much all his unit had to eat when he was stuck on Iwo Jima in WWII. However, hubby and I always take it camping - no refridgeration required and between us and the kids, we eat the whole can for breakfast with fried biscuits and eggs.

Hubby's big dog is great about keeping the litter box cleaned out. I can't stop her so I've learned to live with it - I just won't let her lick me when her breathe smells like cat poo.

My little dog, however, ignores the cat poo tootsie rolls and goes straight for the chicken truffles. I think he likes the variety in colors available depending on what the chickens found to eat. 

If he were old enough, I'd have _sworn_ he learned to follow the chickens around by watching my girls. Yes, my girls - my very human girls. We had chickens when they were little. I looked out one day and saw their little faces smeared with what I thought was mud. Okay. No biggie. We're country folk after all. Then they come running to give me a kiss - and OH THE SMELL!!! :shock: They survived. Their pediatrician had the nerve to laugh when I called him. I was just sure they would get really sick. He told me to bring them in if they got sick, but what I really needed to watch them for was worms. And you know what I had to check for the next couple of months. Double eeeewww. Never found any worms, though.

And... R Lee Ermy is my hubby's hero. Says he's just like his old DI - when he was feeling mellow...:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So wait, Dee, if you are a thread killer does that mean the rest of us are no longer allowed to post in this thread?


The kids and chicken poop story is just too funny.


----------



## apachiedragon

I personally think homemade mac and cheese with tuna is to die for. That's the kind I make when it's to be dinner, lol. The boxed stuff is a lunchtime thing. And lately, I've been adding bacon bits to everything. The other night I sauteed squash and onions in butter, and when I added in the bacon bits, the smell alone was heavenly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Do you buy your bacon bits or do you make bacon and make your bacon bits?

Oh wait, we are not allowed to post anymore I thought. Dee wants to be a thread killer.


Oh well, I want to know about bacon bits. I think bacon makes everything taste better so this is too important to pass up.


----------



## dee

Uh uh. Dee does NOT want to be a thread killer. It just seems when I start posting to a thread, it dies. 

I have no idea why that happens. I shower and brush my teeth every day - I promise!


----------



## dee

Alwaysbehind said:


> The kids and chicken poop story is just too funny.


They are both nearly 30, and we haven't let them live it down, yet!:lol:


----------



## apachiedragon

I buy the fancy bacon bits in the salad dressing section. If I made my own, they would be eaten before they could become bits. The smell makes me go crazy, then I black out, and when I come to, there is nothing left but a little bacon grease on my face and a couple of smudged paper towels! :shock:


----------



## dee

I have a problem like that too. I saw where you sauteed onions and squash in butter. We do that a lot, but I never thought to add bacon bits. However, my mother in law uses bacon grease in hers along with the butter. She uses bacon grease in a lot of things (waste not, want not!). I LOVE to eat her cooking!

I like to fry biscuits in bacon grease and butter. They sure are good that way!


----------



## corinowalk

I make my french toast with bacon grease...yummmmmm

My kids would eat chicken poop if we had any laying around. My son overheard a conversation with my barn owner who is a bit of a bird hoarder. I told her that I felt the need to reminder he that the extra mean turkey who attacks people would be really delish on some whole wheat with mayo. David spent the rest of the day attacking the turkey telling him 'Here KurKey KurKey...You wook DeeeWishUsss"
They are weird kids, don't judge.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

dee said:


> I have no idea why that happens. I shower and brush my teeth every day - I promise!


Maybe you should change toothpaste brands and use some of that fancy shower gel stuff they sell?

:lol: :wink:


OK, where the heck do all you people get all this bacon grease to cook all this stuff in? On the very very very rare occasion I actually buy bacon (because I too have that black out, it is gone, who ate it, why is there grease on my face issue with it) I cook it in the microwave so I do not make a splattered mess of my whole kitchen while cooking it.

But heck, even cooked in a pan it does not make a gallon of grease to save for later cooking of everything. Did I miss the aisle where they sell packaged bacon grease at Wegmans?

Side note - one would think that since Wegmans is the worlds bestest grocery store ever that spell check would recognize it as a word...geez. Get with it spell check.


On the fancy bacon bits in the jar subject. Am I the only one who more than once has gone from no bacon bits coming out of the jar to plunk, all the bacon bits coming out of the jar into whatever I am making?


----------



## dee

If all the bacon bits suddenly fell out of the jar... oh well, more bacon for me! :clap:

As for where all the bacon grease comes from - I never have nearly enough to suit me. I work all week and have a very long drive, so hubby is lucky if I fix dinner during the week. But I do cook on the weekends. When I make breakfast, it's sausage for him and bacon for me. LOTS of bacon. I'll fry the whole package at the same time. The leftovers make great sandwiches for lunch, and I save back the grease for later. Trust me, when you fry a pound of bacon, there's plenty of grease to go around - even after frying the eggs. :wink:

Mother in law makes breakfast EVERY morning, so she gets LOTS of grease. Her mother used to laugh when doctors would tell her to cut out the fat from her diet. (She was always skinny as a rail.) She would tell them she had to have the bacon grease to "lubricate her innards!"

I wish we had a Wegman's around here. Supposedly, there's an Aldi in OKC, but I don't know where it is. They will be building a Whole Foods store near downtown OKC, but I understand that while the food is good, it's pretty pricey. I'm pretty much stuck with Walmart or Homeland - and one is just as bad as the other. I could drive to Tecumseh and go to Firelake, but that's a long drive and you have to stand in line for an hour (literally) more often than not. Their prices aren't bad, but they have a hard time keeping their shelves stocked - especially when they have a big sale.

There's a meat market in South OKC I like, and their prices are reasonable, but they don't sell chicken for some reason - just beef and pork, but their bacon is wonderful. Unfortunately, it's way out of my way to go there so I don't go very often. (Just try taking I-35 south from I-40 during the evening rush hour - ain't gonna happen!) I used to take Shields to go south, but it's permanently under construction, and I hate dealing with ding dongs who don't notice that their lane is closing until they get right to the cones and think they have the right to cut everyone off because they weren't paying attention.:evil:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wait, I am seeing a good side to that out of the way hard to get to issue.

Snicker.


When you go you have to buy LOTS of bacon, since it is so hard to get there and their bacon is the best.

Right?

So what if the whole family has to eat boxed mac and cheese for a month because you spent the whole budget on bacon. :wink: You were just trying to save fuel and time by being efficient in your shopping. Yeah, that is it. Efficient shopping. It has nothing to do with you wanting to eat bacon three meals a day.


----------



## dee

Their bacon is to die for. Their steaks, roasts and chops are incredible. Their ground beef is so lean you have to add grease to fry it (bacon grease, of course!). Yeah - I could spend a fortune on meat in there in a matter of minutes. But you're right, it would go great with the boxed mac and cheese!


----------



## Delfina

corinowalk said:


> David spent the rest of the day attacking the turkey telling him 'Here KurKey KurKey...You wook DeeeWishUsss"
> They are weird kids, don't judge.


I've got his long lost siblings right here! Hubby took my girls up to the National Park and there was a crowd gathered around looking at a giant Elk who was eating near the road. Lil one got all excited and said (really loudly of course) let's go get Uncle Richard's gun and we can have him for dinner! Oh the black looks the crowd gave her!

I was baking a couple chickens for dinner last week and the girls apparently named them Mr and Mrs Bob and were dancing around singing about dead Bob, yummy, yummy dead Bob, going on my plate to be eaten dead Bob, dead Bob has yummy yummy legs for hours.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hey, at least your children know that their meat was actually alive at one point.

Being a suburban child, I was highly traumatized when I found out that milk came out of cow boobies! :shock: :lol: 

I refused to drink it for quite awhile after that. It wasn't that I was worried about the cow or anything noble like that, it was that I was grossed out about where the milk came from!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The dead Bob song make me spew soda on my screen.

I completely enjoy the stories of well rounded kids who lead lives that make them aware of the real world, even if they sing about it.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh David knows that cows are really steaks and chickens make chicky nuggets and that turkeys make awesome sandwiches. Hes a silly kid. He is smart though...I don't know where he got it from!

Oh and about the bacon grease. I make bacon about every other day. A full pound as my hubby can eat a full pound at a time. I make mine on sheet pans in the oven. I have this thing against curly bacon. It just doesn't taste the same when its all curly. I drain the fat into an old crisco can and store it in the fridge. On a side note (and slightly on topic for a horse forum) if you put a smear of bacon grease on a cut that you think will scar and turn the hair white...it wont. I thought it was a load of crap that some farmer told me a loong time ago. Tried it out on Nico when he practically skinned his face in the trailer. No white. Not even a hair.


----------



## dee

My son in law refuses to eat our eggs because they come from a chicken's butt. He'd rather get the eggs that come from the grocery store! (and this is a grown man!)

My grandson was shocked this winter - and it was my fault (I'm a mean grandma!) A couple of my hens got really muddy - to the point where their feathers were not keeping them warm. A bath or the stew pot was the only answer, so daughter and I scooped up the hens and started carrying them to the house, discussing which would be the more feasible option. Grandson heard our conversation and went into hysterics. We could NOT eat those hens! I made the mistake of pointing out how much he liked my fried chicken and where does he think it comes from? He told me that the chicken I fry up comes from the grocery store (which it does). I should have left it at that, but his histrionics were so irritating that I just had to explain to him how the chicken got to the grocery store in the first place. (BAAAAD grandma!) Needless to say, we wound up giving the hens a bath and a blow dry.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, but do you get hungry every time you go into the barn when you smell the bacon grease on your horse?




dee said:


> My son in law refuses to eat our eggs because they come from a chicken's butt. He'd rather get the eggs that come from the grocery store! (and this is a grown man!)


An adult man thinks the eggs in the store come from some where else?


----------



## Speed Racer

dee said:


> My son in law refuses to eat our eggs because they come from a chicken's butt. He'd rather get the eggs that come from the grocery store! (and this is a grown man!)


Does he think the store bought eggs come from somewhere_ other_ than a chicken's reproductive tract? Boy, have I got news for him! :twisted:

I had to laugh at the rest of your story. I'm sure you would have rather eaten them than given them a spa day, but whatta ya gonna do when kids get hysterical?


----------



## corinowalk

I would love to raise my own chickens for eggs and for meat. I think the kids would get a real kick out of that. I live in the city though...chickens are not allowed.


----------



## corinowalk

Between the manure, horse sweat and pee, I cant smell a thing out there. Doesn't help that I am allergic to horses and sneeze almost constantly while I am grooming. My mom always said horses would kill me eventually. I guess she was right!


----------



## Speed Racer

I had plans to get chickens for eggs and meat this year, but my money situation just didn't allow it.

I have the perfect shed that I can turn into a coop for them. I've already whacked away the forsythia and poison ivy covering it, and cleaned it out. I just need to line it with hardware cloth and put up some nesting boxes and roosts.

My SO said I HAD to get a rooster to keep the hens happy and for breeding more chickens, so I'm thinking Auracaunas, because that breed tends to have more laid back roosters.

Any guff from a rooster though, and he'll be Sunday dinner!


----------



## Delfina

corinowalk said:


> I would love to raise my own chickens for eggs and for meat. I think the kids would get a real kick out of that. I live in the city though...chickens are not allowed.


Check with your zoning regs. When we lived in the city, we were allowed 5 hens, NO roosters and being in CA, we had these little smidges of a backyard. Now that were in a rural area....no chickens allowed at all. Go figure. :?

We brought home 2 chicks that my older daughter hatched in Kindergarten. Unfortunately both turned out to be Roosters, so when Animal Control started driving by in the mornings, they had to go. :-(


----------



## corinowalk

Our barn is a bird paradise. We have every type of fowl you can imagine. We have some really awesome chickens that lay the coolest eggs. I think the auracanas are the ones that lay purple and green eggs. Sooo weird! 

I doubt they are any good for eating (eggs or meat) but those silky chickens and cochins are THE BOMB. 

Heres a Cochin http://www.mikesblender.com/cochin%20chicken.jpg

And my favorite, the silky 
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m21/rosshetherington/800px-Silky_bantam.jpg

I have a thing for animals with furry feet. The Cochins are known as the 'friendly' chicken. They like to be petted and played with. Rocky would have noooo problem catching a Cochin. 

I already checked our zoning. We have 1/2 acre in the city and thought that a small flock of chickens would be awesome. Its absolutly prohibited. 

O


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow this thread has gone waaaaaaaay of track lol. Oh well... I keep visiting this thread just for the laughs. You guys are awsome!!! 

(Btw, I STILL eat paste, and I'm SIXTEEN! But shhh don't tell)


----------



## dee

I would never have dreamed I would ever give a chicken a bath - but it wasn't so bad. My hens are not really used to being handled, so I figured I was in for a fight, but they calmed down as soon as they were in bathtub with warm water. I had been told that would happen, but I didn't believe it. They even enjoyed the blow dry! They sure didn't want to go back to the henhouse, but I was NOT going to have chickens as housepets!

I think son in law is under the impression that the eggs in the store are somehow safer to eat because they've been sterilized. I didn't tell him any different - he'd probably faint if he knew how old those eggs probably were. If he wants to buy eggs rather than eat my lovely fresh eggs, that's fine - it's just more lovely fresh eggs for me!

I'd love to get some Americaunas (hard to get Aracaunas around here). They are one of the breeds that lay "Easter Eggs." Blue, pink, green and lavender. They are also pretty docile, though, and I don't know how well they'd get along with my bunch. I have a couple of Rhode Island Reds and one or two Buff Orpingtons - got a bunch of them from a breeder, but they wound up not being very healthy and most of them died. I have a couple of Wellsummers, one Barred Rock and one Cucoo Maran. The rest are mutts - probably good layers crossed with game hens. But the eggs are good!


----------



## apachiedragon

Stay away from Cochins if you are looking at roosters. They are beautiful, but boy are they mean. I had one, and at the time, didn't even have any hens, except the little crippled Banty that lived inside, so he decided that my horses were his flock. Yes, cute as everything to see him out there "grazing" with them - until you needed to get one out to be ridden. Then you better take a BIG stick to defend yourself. I still have spur scars on my legs just from trying to get my gelding out for a hack. He was great for getting rid of rats though. Not mice, full sized rats. He would snatch them up and down them with one gulp.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I admit it. I did not know roosters killed rodents.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> I admit it. I did not know roosters killed rodents.


All chickens kill rodents, Always. The bigger the chicken, the bigger the rodent they can kill and eat.

Watch a flock of chickens going after a mouse. It's just like the velociraptors in Jurassic Park, only smaller and fluffier!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Learned something. I want to go home now.

I knew they ate bugs and grubs and things like that. I knew not about their rodent hunting skills. 

I am starting to feel sorry for mice. Poor things are eaten by everything.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Speed Racer said:


> All chickens kill rodents, Always. The bigger the chicken, the bigger the rodent they can kill and eat.
> 
> _*Watch a flock of chickens going after a mouse. It's just like the velociraptors in Jurassic Park*_, only smaller and fluffier!


That's a scary thought. . .do they know how to open doors, too?:shock:

:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Jolly Badger said:


> That's a scary thought. . .do they know how to open doors, too?:shock:


Wouldn't put it past 'em, Jolly.

Chickens and goats are plotting to take over the world. If they ever figure out how to open doors, we're doomed! :shock:


----------



## dee

Does it count when my goats open the door to the henhouse and let the chickens out? They open the door to get in there and eat the chicken feed. We had to start chaining the door shut...

Chickens will not only kill (and eat) rodents, they'll kill (and eat) any snake that's not big enough to get them first. We had a four foot rat snake in the henhouse the other day. It was probably after an egg. Hubby screamed (he's terrified of snakes), but the chickens had killed it and had it half eaten before he could find anything to kill it with. Some of my girls are game bird crosses - they are pretty agressive in their hunt for food!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Now when I toss that chicken on the grill I am going to proclaim I am saving the planet from the viscous killer birds that they are. Yepper.


----------



## dee

I was watching some program on Discovery one day and some paleontologist said that a chicken was the closest relative to the T-Rex alive today. They'll eat pretty much ANYTHING. It's hilarious to watch them after grasshoppers - they'll jump way up in the air to snatch one. Then, if they catch it, the other chickens will chase after it trying to steal it. Kinda reminds me of when my kids and grandkids were first learning how to play basketball...


----------



## apachiedragon

Can you imagine if the world was full of giant killer chickens? Sounds like a bad horror movie just waiting to be made!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Do you suppose they would come up with a creative name for it? Kind of like they did for Snakes on a Plane?

Killer Giant Chickens is a good name I say.


----------



## apachiedragon

Well, there was Eight Legged Freaks, so how about Death With Beaks? :rofl:


----------



## Speed Racer

How about Beaks of Death. 

With giant, mutant killer chickens. 

You can run, but you can't hide!!! Especially if you have goats to open all the doors for the mutant killer chickens. :hide:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That smiley would work so much better if there was a mutant chicken or a killer goat standing on top of the chair.


----------



## Speed Racer

Will this do, Always?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh my....Nightmares!!!!!



There you go, using your exemplary Google skills again. What does one Google to find something like that?


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> What does one Google to find something like that?



Giant mutant chickens. Yes, really. 

That's actually from some B-list schlock Japanese movie from the late 1950s or early 1960s. I remember seeing it as a wee girl child on one of those Saturday afternoon TV horror matinees they used to show. Scared the crapola out of me, as I recall.

I remembered seeing the movie when the picture of the giant mutant chicken on the building popped up with my Google search.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I knew I had a good reason for my "unreasonable" dislike of chickens. They're basically fluffy little killer dinosaurs. They give me the creeps....


----------



## Speed Racer

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I knew I had a good reason for my "unreasonable" dislike of chickens. They're basically fluffy little killer dinosaurs. They give me the creeps....


Goats have Satan eyes, although baby goats have teh cuteness.

Just for you and Always, MN, another giant mutant chicken picture:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Thanks SR, I know what I'll be dreaming about tonight....

Anyone else having the craziest dreams lately?


----------



## Speed Racer

I found a mutant goat too, although he's not a giant one.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

What kind of crazy dreams, MN? :wink:


That mutant chicken is not as scary as the other photo. Sorry.

Oh my, that is one scary goat though.


----------



## Speed Racer

You mean the goat? Yeah, he's just ugly. Here's another mutant goat:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

No, I meant the other chicken photo. The goat photo went up while I was typing. I had to edit to add my goat photo comment.

This new mutant goat is just a bad photo shop job.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, I know it's just photoshop. Still creepy looking.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It makes me giggle....

I would like it better if the second ear was either behind or in front on both sides.

For some reason that stupid detail bugs me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Here is one funky looking goat.










Mutant goat










Way freaking cute goat











(See, proof that GR has much better luck with Google than I do.)


----------



## barrelracer892

Hehehehe


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh noes, the giant T-Rooster! :clap:

That mutant baby chick thing is creepy, though.


----------



## barrelracer892

Look at the fluffiness and them big ole eyes, though! The tiny beak and dinosaur claws on it are just a tad creepy. Haha.


----------



## apachiedragon

Here's a mutant goat that talks. (Sorry for the rudeness of the camera girl, but the goat is too darn funny.)


----------



## apachiedragon

And while I'm at it, scary screaming rooster too.


----------



## Speed Racer

Apachie, that goat was freakin' hilarious! :clap:

Those stupid girls though, "Look at his huge balls!" and then zooming in on them with the camera. 

Really, little girls? You've never seen testicles before, so you had to shoot a video of them?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Wow, I haven't been here in awhile. The goats and chickens are good stuff. You guys are whacked!!!

I just realized that PP is going to be a the WEG. I'm thinking of going to his booth and leaving a thing of paste on the counter to see if he eats it.


----------



## corinowalk

I betcha he would. Can you just imagine all that paste stuck in that GIANT moustache?


----------



## smrobs

On the note of chickens, I learned something new as well. I didn't know they would kill rodents. Maybe I should get some chickens and turn loose around the barn. They could kill some of the mice and I could get eggs as a little bonus .

Also, just cause I love this guy and this video is funny. *giggle*


----------



## Jolly Badger

My boyfriend has a goat. . .named Goat, appropriately enough. That creepy little booger occasionally stalks me while I'm working around the barn, or walking from the barn to the house. There is something really eerie about that tilted-head, unblinking gaze. . . 

Fortunately, there is an organization to support those of us who suffer:

The Childhood Goat Trauma Foundation

Interestingly, I've also recently learned that one of Goat's cousins is an influential and internationally-known film critic:


----------



## inaclick

Aww but some goats are such useful for horsies!


----------



## corinowalk

Jolly, I freakin love that video! And I totally agree. There is something very spooky about the way goats look at people. Like they are still trying to process if we are edible or not. Creepy lil Creepers I think

You know, were getting close to 1000 posts on this absurd thread. We need to pick up the pace!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

I love goats!!! Especially baby goats *snuggles*. I learned something else today... Cashmere is made from goat hair.


----------



## flytobecat

Oh my God -The Childhood Goat thing is actually organization are you serious! :O


----------



## flytobecat

Personally, I don't think goats are that bad. I think chickens are evil, which is why I don't mind eating them. I got chased a couple times by our roosters when I was a kid. I wonder if there is a foundation for that -Victims of Childhood Chicken Trauma.


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

flytobecat said:


> Personally, I don't think goats are that bad. I think chickens are evil, which is why I don't mind eating them. I got chased a couple times by our roosters when I was a kid. I wonder if there is a foundation for that -Victims of Childhood Chicken Trauma.


Personally, I'm more afraid of ducks. O.O When I was little, one chased me around a pond and I was convinced it was going to eat me. It, apparently, had no more appetite after it ate a hole in my jeans and stopped chasing me (after half an hour).


----------



## corinowalk

Our chickens are actually pretty nice. Its the freakin turkeys that I could kill. We have a tom who will attack at any given time. He will run from across a field just to get you.


----------



## Jolly Badger

corinowalk said:


> Our chickens are actually pretty nice. Its the freakin turkeys that I could kill. We have a tom who will attack at any given time. He will run from across a field just to get you.


And let's not even go into geese and swans. 

Nasty, nasty critters.


----------



## coffeeaddict

Did someone say goats?

YouTube - ‪Fainting Goats‬‎


----------



## flytobecat

I googled "child chicken trauma foundation" & couldn't find anything. And if ain't on google well it don't exist (I don't care what the kids say about Bing)
Geese are just down right mean. Definitely the spawn of Satan. I mean they hiss for Petesake.


----------



## corinowalk

I used to think that our turkeys growled...It turns out that they round their feathers so hard, they drag the ground! Dumb girls who know nothing about birds...Kids these days I swear!


----------



## LoveStory10

At our stable theirs a young goose we helped raise... now he's a sweety pie, and follows us around. We call him "Gos"or "Gosling"

Isnt that original lol?


----------



## inaclick

My father knows god knows where from a training technique for making turkeys aggressive. 
He spent 2 weeks whistling and annoying at a turkey and then mission accomplished, that bird chased everyone everywhere anytime.
Even made my cousin pee his pants, as poor kid had just woken up to go to the loo and wasn't expecting the sudden attack in the hallway.
Tbh the only "domestic" (please note the " ") pet that really scares me is the cats.
I'm not really buying their domestication at all and I sometimes think that if they were just 10 inches taller we'd be all dead


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oh of course we'd be dead. Except those of us who were kept alive to be slaves! Even the slaves wouldn't be totally safe. My cats have the craziest mood swings sometimes. From purring happy playful to latched on to my hand biting down scratching and growling like a little feral creature in about 1 second flat.  

All the same I love kittehs


----------



## Lis

It's the rabbits that are the real worry. They're up to something. Those ears are aerials for transmissions to their HQ, I'm certain of it.


----------



## corinowalk

I love my cats but I am certain if I died alone in my house...it would be minutes not days before they started eating my body! LOL


----------



## inaclick

It's exactly those cat mood swings that scare me 

Plus the incredible agility and force those little creatures have.
An ex-colleague of mine got into hospital because of her Burmese cat. Or Birmanese? Anyways, the large fluffy ones blue eyed.

The **** cat could not stand seeing anyone cry and she happened to have a QQ moment while sat near him. She got some mighty holes in her arm, leg, back, stomach. When I sa her I thought she battled for a day with the cat! Turns out it only took...few seconds :shock:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

This HAS to go on record as the most bizarre thread ever! You gals are lunatics!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Lis said:


> It's the rabbits that are the real worry. They're up to something. Those ears are aerials for transmissions to their HQ, I'm certain of it.


My friend had a rabbit. It bit me in the thumb and drew blood. I had a tooth-shaped scar on my thumb for a couple of months after.:shock:
I agree that they are transmitting to the HQ. Why else would they look so innocent?


----------



## flytobecat

corinowalk said:


> I love my cats but I am certain if I died alone in my house...it would be minutes not days before they started eating my body! LOL


Ditto that!


----------



## savvylover112

OMG I have to agree with MyBoyPuck this is a strange thread lol funny though


----------



## Lis

EmilyAndBalthamos said:


> My friend had a rabbit. It bit me in the thumb and drew blood. I had a tooth-shaped scar on my thumb for a couple of months after.:shock:
> I agree that they are transmitting to the HQ. Why else would they look so innocent?


I had a Dutch Doe years ago. Still got scars from that evil little sod. I know my Dutch Buck is definitely up to something, I can see it in his face plus he's proved he can be mean when he wants to be. He's a cat bullier.


----------



## apachiedragon

So I guess I should have worried about my Flemish Giant eating my kids instead of playing tag with them...


----------



## tempest

Did you know that cats are aliens from other planets and their purr is actually their way of sending out radio transmissions back to their home planet. Their mission is total domination of the universe and they are biding their time until they are able to take over Earth.

...Well, that's according to Garfield anyway.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, Alf was just slowing the invasion when his meal of choice was cat. One alien sent to stop another, even more sinister one. I miss 80's tv.


----------



## tempest

Maybe that's why dogs chase cats. Because the dogs know that the cats are going to try to take over and get rid the dogs' loving owners. So they try to get rid the cats in the only way they know how. By chasing and hoping to catch them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MyBoyPuck said:


> This HAS to go on record as the most bizarre thread ever! You gals are lunatics!


Um. Who exactly is a lunatic? Anyone who has posted here?

And how exactly is that a bad thing? :wink: 



Sorry to go back a subject but I just have to. I looked for that Scrapple stuff SR posted about. I could not find it. I did buy some Spam and subject Mr. AB to it. He was not impressed. 

I loved it. Yum Spam! 

I was sad to see there were not single serve sliced available anymore, though.


The fainting goat video was just too funny. Splat.


And I can totally see how cats could take over the world.


----------



## blink

You're wrong about cats.
Their original plan was to take over the world. Then, about 3,000 years ago, they got bored with us and lost their ambition. Now they're content to simply make us scoop their poop, wake us up on a whim in the middle of the night, scratch us randomly and then look at us with that "what're ya' gonna' do about it" look, and trip us on the way down the stairs.
Life is good for cats.


----------



## Speed Racer

Blink, it's not that cats got bored with the idea of world domination, it's just that none of them could decide which of them would be doing any actual _work_ to make it happen.

Thus, the goats and chickens come into play. The goats are the strong arm thugs, and the chickens are the contract killers.

Once the goats and chickens have subdued the humans, the cats will take over as rulers of all. It's a brilliant plan, and even better, one that takes no physical effort on the part of the cats.


----------



## corinowalk

I have to get a picture of bubba-kitty on here. He is the fattest cat anyone has ever seen. I'm not joking when I say that I am considering sending him in to the world record people. He weighs almost 30 pounds. (before you judge, he came to me this way!) When he runs, he looks like he is floating...his fat cloaks his little legs almost completly. He would love to dominate the world...only so that he could insist he had the 'good' cat food that his counterpart always gets. He is on diet food. Poor thing.


----------



## flytobecat

Cats have already enslaved a good portion of the human population anyway. 
I mean what person in their right mind tosses a cat nip mouse on a string around & cleans a litter box.
I can totally see chickens as contract killers, evil *******s.


----------



## flytobecat

apachiedragon said:


> So I guess I should have worried about my Flemish Giant eating my kids instead of playing tag with them...


"Never trust a bunny" Its not tag - Run honey run!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Very good points you make, Blink!




flytobecat said:


> Cats have already enslaved a good portion of the human population anyway.


So very true. My feral cats have me trained to buy them the expensive dry cat food. The cheap stuff that they sell for barn cats will not do. They will not eat it and then they mew at me and get in my way insisting they are starving and I, like a well trained human, go out and buy them the expensive stuff again.


----------



## apachiedragon

Isn't it funny, Always, how a cat will eat all manner of nasty dead things, from bugs and lizards, to mice, etc, but they will not settle for any old cat food. Has to be the fancy stuff. Mine are the same way. Will chase down a moth for a snack, but will look at me like I'm the devil unless I am serving up their ONE BRAND of preferred cat food. It has nothing to do with the food, it's all about the power.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I want to know why cat food does not come in a flavor called 'rodents and birds'?

I mean really. What cat goes out and finds themselves some ocean white fish to eat?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I don't know, my Storm-cat will eat ANYTHING. Honestly I worry about letting her sleep with me. If I stop moving long enough she'll probably start nibbling on my toes. Only cat I've ever met that loves hairball medicine and comes running when I shake the medicine bottle (she's got an upper respiratory infection right now). Of course, Bobbins won't eat anything beyond cat food. Not even shrimp.... weird cat. My old cat Cougar loved most human food, but switching his cat food was always a pain. And man that cat could yowl!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yowling = cat mind control technique.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yowling = cat mind control technique.


Yup!

Dogs are going down with the humans when cats take over the world. They've been coddled far too long, according to the Overlords (cats).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oh and then there's the 16 yr old barn cat (one eyed and stump tail to boot). She was very very thin so we started feeding her cans of food up at the house and kenneling her in the garage at night during the winter. To show her appreciation she tries to trip you if you aren't feeding her, meows constantly, AND brings me all the nasty animals she doesn't want to eat. Seriously its like a trade in her mind. She leaves me several shrews a week, a norway rat (with it's face eaten off), and when she's feeling really generous a half eaten baby rabbit or duckling. She caught a young pheasant and ate all of that. 

Come to think of it maybe she's threatening me? Kind of a "keep the food coming or this will be you" thing? Hmmm...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Come to think of it maybe she's threatening me? Kind of a "keep the food coming or this will be you" thing? Hmmm...


*nodding head up and down.





For the record - I looked at Wally World and at Wegmans, neither had paste for sale. I wonder what kindergartners of today eat?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if it was a mind control. When he (Coug) got senile it was like a locating beacon. He'd be in another room and "YOWL" I'd yell "Gar-cat, I'm in here" then him "YOWL". It was like a really obnoxious game of Marco-Polo. LOL Drove my roomies batty.


----------



## apachiedragon

Cats are big fans of the sleep deprivation torture as well. Mine does nothing all day but eat, sleep, and follow me around peacefully for the most part. But once I'm asleep apparently he gets bored and it becomes a game of "how much stuff can I knock over and break?" Not to mention going into the girls' room to sit in the middle of the floor and meow, so it's either I have to jump up to chase him out or he will wake them up at 2AM. And at 5AM every morning he decided it's the perfect time to sharpen his claws on my stereo speaker in the hall, and of course, banging it against the wall as he does, so that I, in my startled awake state, ALWAYS think there is a bugler in the house.


----------



## Speed Racer

**** buglers! They're worse than regular burglers! At least burglars don't go around tooting a bugle at 5:00 a.m. while they're robbing you of the family silver! :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Your cat does not do the 'how many times can I sit on my humans face while they are sleeping before they attempt to launch me across the room' game?


----------



## apachiedragon

No, lucky for me, my cat detests walking across anything as squishy as a bed. He won't even get on the couch. He much prefers sitting on a stack of paper, or my computer keyboard. I'm sure he's trying to hack my computer, I find all sorts of files open after he's been around.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Your cat does not do the 'how many times can I sit on my humans face while they are sleeping before they attempt to launch me across the room' game?


Just for you, Always:


----------



## dee

I firmly believe that cats have ALREADY taken over the world - look at the life they live!

When my daughter was 10 - 12 years old we were visiting my parents. She wanted a kitten so badly - her sister got "adopted" a few weeks earlier when some kids broke into the animal shelter in town while the girls were at the movie theater (right next door). The kids pulled the cats out of their cages and threw them in with the dogs - guess they thought it would be great sport? Anyway, the older daughter came home with a survivor stuffed in her shirt (she thought we wouldn't notice the plaintive little mews?). Younger daughter wanted one of her own. Back to the story...

My parents had a bunch of barn/feral cats and kittens. They told the daughter she could have one if she could catch one, safe in the knowledge that the cats would have nothing to do with humans, being 90% wild. Lo and behold, younger daughter walks out towards the barn and the cats. Not only do they not run from her, but one actually comes toward her and climbs up her leg... DANGIT!

She proudly carried her new cat (it wasn't a kitten - just a very small calico cat about two years old) into the house. The cat actually laid on its back like a baby and purred herself to sleep - and she had never been handled before. DANGIT!

Daughter is married and gone now, but she left her cat behind with us (DANGIT!)- Priss is nearly 15 now, and is a real pest. She rules the roost with an iron claw...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Storm woke me up the other day (at about 3am) by dropping onto my face from a ledge about 2ft up. Her claws were sheathed so I can only assume she didn't want to hurt me.... Just wake me up so she had someone to play with.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Dee, that explains why so many shelters now days have alarm systems I guess. What the heck were they thinking? Idiots.

I am betting that little calico cat had its human to cat language auto converter running and it heard everything you said to the wee child.

SR, that video was hilarious.


----------



## barrelracer892

That video reminds me of my mom's little dog. She's a little 2 pound Shih-poo. She does the exact same thing!! My dad calls her a "dat" (dog and cat cross). She will lick all over my face in the morning wanting to go out to pee and when I still won't get up she will dig at my face. 
I would say she is also part monkey, chinchilla (I guess that's how it's spelled), and bat along with the dog and cat part. Just look at the picture, you can just tell she's coming up with a plan to destroy you. You may think that you can't see her face because the lights are off, but it's really because she made it dark in the room so you can't see her evil expression. Oh yeah.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Dat...giggle...

I think I like your dad.



My dogs simply poke me with their cold wet nose when they want me to get up.

That is bad enough.


----------



## savvylover112

Didn't get to see the video but I have to agree that cats have either taken over or are trying to take over the world. They are slowly getting rid of humans anyway cats do like to sit on babies heads don't they? And a cat smothered a baby by doing that wonder if it's part of their master plan, my dad hates cats thinks they are out to get us looks like he's not the only one who thinks so lol this thread is so funny


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> SR, that video was hilarious.


I love Simon's Cat. Anyone who's ever owned a cat can relate to the videos. 

Barrel, as far as I'm concerned those little froo-froo dogs are merely cats that bark. :wink:

They'll be second in command to the real cats after complete world domination, especially the Jack Russell Terrorists. The JRTs will be the Wehrmacht of the Cat Reich.

Be afraid, be very afraid!!!!


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Barrel, as far as I'm concerned those little froo-froo dogs are merely cats that bark.


Exactly why she is considered a dat! She even lands on her feet when she falls off my bed. Makes me wonder about her...

:twisted:


----------



## apachiedragon

Heeheehee


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That is a real animal?


----------



## barrelracer892

What in the world is that?! It doesn't even look like a dog OR a cat!


----------



## Jolly Badger

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is a real animal?


It reminds me of one of those horrifying Furby things that used to be the "hot toy item" around the holidays. Truly frightening!

Loved the Cat-Man-Do video, though. I had a shelter kitty - his former owners turned him in when he was twelve years old because they were "having a baby." :-x 

Ramrod lived out the rest of his days with me. . .and he was one of those "talker" cats who seemed to find it necessary to announce his location constantly. There was never, ever an issue of wondering where Ramrod was in the house. He'd also do that touchy-face thing while I was sleeping. I'd be almost asleep and think there was a spider on my face.:shock: 

Although Ramrod was declawed (previous owner's decision, not mine), my 115lb Rottweiler was frequently used as his punching bag. It was funny when they'd play, because Ramrod would bat Sebastian's muzzle with his little cottonball feet, and it would just make a hollow _thonk-thonk-thonk-thonk_ sound.

I still recall one evening when I was at home with the windows open, my dog sleeping peacefully at my feet. . .and a couple of the local outdoor-cats got into a fight outside. That sent Ramrod into a frenzy. . .he came flying into the room, whacked my dog in the face a half-dozen times, and ran back out. Poor Sebastian jumped to his feet and looked at me like "I swear, I didn't do _anything _to deserve that!":lol:


----------



## barrelracer892

Jolly Badger said:


> It reminds me of one of those horrifying Furby things that used to be the "hot toy item" around the holidays. Truly frightening!


 
That's exactly what it is! A Furby!!! Man I always wanted one of those things and never got one. ****ed me off.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Jolly, that story made me laugh way hard. Good thing my coworkers are getting used to me busting out laughing for no obvious reason.

Poor abused dog. I can just picture the look.


----------



## Lis

I think my cat is broken, she doesn't meow. She brrrups, chirrups and squeaks but I have never heard a meow.


----------



## inaclick

Jolly Badger said:


> It was funny when they'd play, because Ramrod would bat Sebastian's muzzle with his little cottonball feet, and it would just make a hollow _thonk-thonk-thonk-thonk_ sound.



Kinda like this?


----------



## apachiedragon

That kid's expression was priceless!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh my...if I didnt know I would have thought that was one of my kids. They harass my cats non stop. Poor bubba kitty is going to lose weight if the kids keep chasing him!


----------



## Jolly Badger

barrelracer892 said:


> That's exactly what it is! A Furby!!! Man I always wanted one of those things and never got one. ****ed me off.


:lol::lol:

One of my younger cousins brought her Furby to our extended family's Christmas Eve party one year and left it sitting on a coffee table. My grandma was terrified of it, especially when it started talking.

She kept calling it a "horrible little thing," refused to even look at it, and finally asked that it be removed. Still makes me laugh to this day. . .:lol:

Yet, there have been scarier toys on the market. Have a look at this little sampling of hell:


----------



## Speed Racer

Dear merciful heavens Jolly, that thing looks like Chucky with a wig! :shock:

Ewww, just ewww. :-x

I've always found Jack In The Boxes to be creepy as hell, but then, I find clowns of any kind creeptacular. Shudder!


----------



## apachiedragon

Jolly, I can go one better with this ultra creepy coin bank. There is something distinctly WRONG with Japanese toy companies... This thing would give me as many nightmares as the Grudge did. It's eyes FOLLOW you while you feed it.


----------



## tempest

That's just slightly creepy.


----------



## Jolly Badger

apachiedragon said:


> Jolly, I can go one better with this ultra creepy coin bank. There is something distinctly WRONG with Japanese toy companies... This thing would give me as many nightmares as the Grudge did. It's eyes FOLLOW you while you feed it


:shock:

Okay. . .yeah. . .you win.

Truly the stuff of nightmares. . .


----------



## Indyhorse

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I missed this thread while I was away lol

As per cats and dogs: (erm, pg 13 for some language, be forewarned)






And Speed, for the record I also have a clown/jack in the box phobia. I read Stephen King's "It" at far too young an age. There is a little hole in the wall restaurant near me called the Magic Wand, typical little diner style fabulous food, but when I am there I have to keep my eyes on my plate because the entire decor is clowns...here is a restaurant review posted on it: 



> Yes, if you have Coulrophobia (the extreme fear of clowns) don't stop at the Magic Wand located 15 miles northwest of Fort Wayne. Why, you may ask? Take a look at the pictures included here to give your some idea.
> 
> I stopped at the Magic Wand on my way home to Chicago from Fort Wayne on Friday afternoon. It was a little out of the direct path back to Chicago, but not by much. I found out about the Magic Wand again from the Lincoln Highway book I used for the Cindy's Diner tip.
> 
> This establishment has been going strong since 1964 so they are inching close to their 50th year in business. As the story goes the owner, Judy, has a clown collection which is figured predominantly in her restaurant.
> 
> I had a large cherry Crystal Freeze which I ordered from the take out window which is a slush with ice cream which gives it a little sweet sour taste. Good cold drink for my 180 mile drive back to Chicago.
> 
> I had to go inside though so I could get some more of those clown pictures and after asking for permission (good thing I did because a few weeks earlier they had been robbed and were a little apprehensive until I told them about VT and my motives) got a couple of good shots including the COUNTER, my favorite.
> 
> Only tried one thing, the Cherry Crystal Freeze which was very good. They have a full menu of down home favorites.


Fort Wayne Restaurants - Reviews - VirtualTourist


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy, *THE HORROR!!!!* :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

No way would you get me in the _door! _I don't care if they were_ giving_ the food away. You're not even getting me in the parking lot of that place! Crreeeppppyyy!!!

I've always hated and been creeped out by clowns. Kinda sucked when my folks thought it would be a GREAT IDEA to take us kids to the circus, and I wound up having a nuclear meltdown. 

When the VFW or Shriners dress up like clowns and stand outside stores, I can't go in. In fact, I've been known to get back in my vehicle and go somewhere else just to avoid them. 

Yeah, it's a weird phobia, but I've always had it and I don't think I'm ever going to get over it.

For those of you who think clowns are 'cute' or 'funny', I have 3 words for you: John Wayne Gacy. If you don't know who he was, look him up. {{{{{oogy}}}}}


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh yikes, Gacy, no kidding, I have a weird serial killer fascination. Having majored in criminal psych in college I guess it's a given but still, Gacy was *shudders*


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> Oh yikes, Gacy, no kidding, I have a weird serial killer fascination.


So do I, and I didn't major in criminal psych. I'm fascinated by sociopathy and its myriad ways of showing itself in the human animal.

A weird thing to be interested in for sure, especially since I have no desire to pursue criminal justice as a career.

If I were younger I'd love to go back to school for forensic pathology, though. 

Yeah, I'm a little strange! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> So do I, and I didn't major in criminal psych. I'm fascinated by sociopathy and its myriad ways of showing itself in the human animal.
> 
> A weird thing to be interested in for sure, especially since I have no desire to pursue criminal justice as a career.
> 
> If I were younger I'd love to go back to school for forensic pathology, though.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little strange! :lol:


Well see that was my problem!! I found it fascinating, studied it in school, then was like, wow, do I actually want to do this with my life?? Hell no. No wonder I decided to work with animals instead....humans are scary!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, yes they are. And will travel very long ways to kill, rape, maim or otherwise harm their fellow humans.

Remember that crazy astronaut woman who drove 15 hours to off someone? Wore diapers so she wouldn't have to stop! Tell me THAT ain't evil! :shock:


----------



## corinowalk

I think clowns freak me out because they paint on a friendly face when you know for a fact that they are just normal people. Who does that?!

I am pretty facinated with human behavior. Its always been a thing of mine. Why people do the things they do. I like the reasoning behind peoples actions. 

Ohhh and welcome back Indy...where you been!?! I've had draft questions!


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy had house guests, so was required to stay off the BB and play hostess.


----------



## corinowalk

Boooo House Guests. LOL 

As soon as I started riding my friends Perch I thought "Ill ask Indy...she will know why Rosie does...."


----------



## Northern

I, too, don't like clowns & do spend lots of time reading about sociopaths. Ann Rule true crime books are great! 

How about balloons? Somewhere along the way, I developed a dislike for them, although as a child I enjoyed batting them about. Whenever I see them tied to a mailbox, signalling a birthday party, I get very uncomfortable.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed, yeah the computer got very little action this week. Me on the other hand....:twisted: oops did I say that outloud....



corinowalk said:


> Boooo House Guests. LOL
> 
> As soon as I started riding my friends Perch I thought "Ill ask Indy...she will know why Rosie does...."


No, trust me, yay house guest. Very, very big yay. :mrgreen:

Haha I'm no drafty expert, but I'd be happy to take a stab at your Q's hon, ask away! Unless you got them answered already, of course


----------



## corinowalk

OHhhhh.....*THAT* kind of house guest. I wish mine was just a guest some time. The suspense would be fun! 

Ok...heres a quick one. Are they supposed to be 'wonky' at the trot? 
Where the heck do you buy cheap draft tack?
Whats a good bit to start on?
She is 16.3 Premarin that is mostly Perch. What should she weigh?


That should get me started...LOL sorry to bother you in your afterglow!


----------



## corinowalk

Northern said:


> I, too, don't like clowns & do spend lots of time reading about sociopaths. Ann Rule true crime books are great!
> 
> How about balloons? Somewhere along the way, I developed a dislike for them, although as a child I enjoyed batting them about. Whenever I see them tied to a mailbox, signalling a birthday party, I get very uncomfortable.


 
I have an overactive fear of my children around balloons. My mom told me once that if a child bites a balloon that it sucks in the back of their throat and its near impossible to get out. My kids are so sheltered...no balloons!


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern, maybe you associate balloons with clowns? They usually go hand in hand, so it's not that far fetched of an idea.

I also have a complete loathing of monkeys and the smaller apes like chimps. I _know_ where that phobia came from, but just knowing doesn't make it go away. The _Wizard of Oz_ movie and the Wicked Witch's flying monkeys!!!! That movie totally did me in as a child, and I'd run shrieking from the room every time the vile flying monkeys showed up. :-x

Monkeys still give me the heebie jeebies. I don't think they're cute, clever, or any of the other things people give them credit for. Vile beasts. They fling poop and drink each others' urine. How is THAT cute and cuddly? Gah!


----------



## corinowalk

Birds freak me out. Too bad I chose to board at a barn that doubles as a bird hatchery. My BO has those giant parrot things and wants me to hold them. They freak me RIGHT out. I think about them biting me and have to control myself before I throw them!


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> OHhhhh.....*THAT* kind of house guest. I wish mine was just a guest some time. The suspense would be fun!
> 
> Ok...heres a quick one. Are they supposed to be 'wonky' at the trot?
> Where the heck do you buy cheap draft tack?
> Whats a good bit to start on?
> She is 16.3 Premarin that is mostly Perch. What should she weigh?
> 
> 
> That should get me started...LOL sorry to bother you in your afterglow!


****** Wasn't intended to be THAT kind...well not initially anyways, but not seeing your best friend for 12 years does funny things to the dynamics of your "friendship". Erm. Change of subject is in order or we will have to move to the saloon!  

1.) Okay, wonky in the trot how? Like is she crabbing or not tracking correctly? Because that's a collection issue rather than anything to do with breed. Take her back a few steps, get her moving straight along a rail in a good extended trot first, then started bringing her in under herself. 

2.) Cheap draft tack - depending on what you want, Ebay is king. But LOTS of really crap poor quality stuff on there as well, so wade through it, do your research, and you can generally find a golden ticket.

3.) I prefer to start with a good old o ring snaffle, though I will probably be moving to a french link once I find a draft sized one.

4.) 16.3 Perch I would expect, depending on her age, to be built similar to my Claymore (who is 16.3 also, and built more like a perch than the Clyde he is crossed with). I'd need to see her conformation to give you a real far estimate, but I'd suspect somewhere in the 1250 range would be good. Claymore was 1870 when I got him, and it's taken a year to get him slimmed down to around 1300, he could stand to lose a bit more yet and needs better conditioning, but we are getting there, he's going to always be a bulky build because he wasn't gelded until he was 6, but he's a cross, so that should translate pretty well to your pure/mostly pure (never can tell with premarins) mare.

Feel free to PM me with what you are looking for and I can help you tack shop, it's an addiction of mine anyways!


----------



## Northern

Corino & SR, thanks for the moral support about the balloons! 

Omg, those awful flying monkeys plus real ones--ditto on them, SR! 

The wicked witch in the W of Oz, when she appeared on the cottage thatched roof & it caught fire, & she said, "I'll get you, my pretty, & your little dog, too!", freaked me out when we saw it at the theatre--I was about 3 yrs old.


----------



## Indyhorse

See, birds don't bug me, and a good thing too because my barn is full of dive bombing swallows. Plus I'm the chicken pied piper whenever I am working out in the yard. 

Spiders will give me a heart attack any day of the week though. And while I'm not SCARED of them, I find preying mantis disconcerting...any bug who actually has pupils, and those pupils follow you as you walk by, is creepy in my book. They are protected here in Indiana, though, so I just avoid them as much as possible. 

And I can't really comment about the balloons, I'll steal my son's after he goes to bed and play with them still. I agree with Speed on monkeys/apes being gross though.


----------



## Northern

Horses are so much nicer than a whole lotta people & other creatures & stuff! Horses Rule! Thank You, Lord, for making horses!


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> ****** Wasn't intended to be THAT kind...well not initially anyways, but not seeing your best friend for 12 years does funny things to the dynamics of your "friendship". Erm. Change of subject is in order or we will have to move to the saloon!
> 
> 1.) Okay, wonky in the trot how? Like is she crabbing or not tracking correctly? Because that's a collection issue rather than anything to do with breed. Take her back a few steps, get her moving straight along a rail in a good extended trot first, then started bringing her in under herself.
> 
> 2.) Cheap draft tack - depending on what you want, Ebay is king. But LOTS of really crap poor quality stuff on there as well, so wade through it, do your research, and you can generally find a golden ticket.
> 
> 3.) I prefer to start with a good old o ring snaffle, though I will probably be moving to a french link once I find a draft sized one.
> 
> 4.) 16.3 Perch I would expect, depending on her age, to be built similar to my Claymore (who is 16.3 also, and built more like a perch than the Clyde he is crossed with). I'd need to see her conformation to give you a real far estimate, but I'd suspect somewhere in the 1250 range would be good. Claymore was 1870 when I got him, and it's taken a year to get him slimmed down to around 1300, he could stand to lose a bit more yet and needs better conditioning, but we are getting there, he's going to always be a bulky build because he wasn't gelded until he was 6, but he's a cross, so that should translate pretty well to your pure/mostly pure (never can tell with premarins) mare.
> 
> Feel free to PM me with what you are looking for and I can help you tack shop, it's an addiction of mine anyways!


Ok...i started another thread about her but heres Rosie. Like I said...16.3 and when taped is atleast 2100. (this pic is from last year when she was in much better shape than she is now)

The wonky trot is kind of weird. It is a collection issue but right now...its just too much to ask her to do much more than plod along. Her trot is very very heavy but has a distinct side to side movement. Very strange. She isn't pacing but it does feel that way. Shes waaaay on the forehand...Ill work on that once she is in better shape. She just needs to get the first hundred off her before I can really push her. 

Tack wise, I've been trying ebay but finding draft tack listed properly (like searching Draft and coming up with more than 10 items). I am at the point where I will try just about anything. If my SO knew I was in the market for another saddle...he would poop his pants. None of the saddles at the barn fit her. She is just too big for me to ride bareback. I dont like riding new horses english but I may just have to get over that. There seems to be a good amount of draft english saddles...nothing western though. 

Bit wise, her owner bumped her up to a curb. She, ofcourse, is very responsive on it and I can see why the BO wanted something with more brakes...she has a tendancy to be a 'barn runner' which is terrifying when she could drop dead of a heart attack at any minute. She also had her on a slow twist that i HATE. Is an O-ring a decent option for them? Arent the bars too thin? 

And like I said about her weight. She is 1 3/4 tapes. Just looking at her...you would guess around 2500. Its really sad how big she has gotten. She has these big fat deposits over her ribs and withers. Like 3-4 Inches deep. She has lumps on her butt...just fat. Her tail is actually dissapearing in the crack of her rump. Her butt is growing around it. Her neck at its fattest point is over 56" around. 

Sorry to thread-jack...back to the phobias and Indys:wink: fun weekend!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh and dont get me started on spiders. I am so scared of them...i wont even kill them. I am terrified they will jump off the wall at me JUST as I squish them. *shivers*


----------



## Northern

The dapple grey is ADORABLE!


----------



## corinowalk

Thanks...oh I wanted to say if I am threadjacking...you all are free to help me out! The vet told her owner in the spring that if she didn't drop 300# she would be dead in a year. She cant lay down because once she is down, she cant breathe. I cant believe she hasn't foundered. Her owner is simply too busy running a barn and taking care of a family to work her. Since I am now officially horseless...I figured Rosie would be a good project to keep me busy and not crying into my beer.


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh dear she is bad off! Yes, she needs to drop far more than 300 - I'd say get 800 off her asap! I would also avoid trotting her at this point, she might be moving oddly because of joint pain associated with the high impact. And I'll put money on it she IS in fact foundered - perhaps not accute or terribly obvious but she almost certainly is. Expect that to become more of an issue as weight comes off. 

I'd do lots and lots of riding at the walk - hills where possible, or if you have the luxury, creek riding and even swimming if you can. Drop her down to a very low calorie/low sugar grass hay - absolutely no alfalfa, and not even the sight of grain or feed of any kind! If she's on rich pasture get her a grazing muzzle. Getting that weight off her is enough of a priority to be first and foremost over anything else.

The o ring will be fine, you can get different bar widths and stick with something a little heavier. I would avoid a curb for a horse that doesn't brake well, personally, I honestly like curbs but they are more for finessing in my book. a Full cheek would be a good option too, but make sure you get them in draft size. 

if you pm me your email, I bet I could send you half a dozen mid-quality western draft saddles right now for under 400 bucks 

And stop apologizing about hijacking - that IS the entire point of this whole thread IMO anyways! lol


----------



## corinowalk

LOL. Thanks! See, I think she has a major problem. She is having some major side effects from being so overweight. She hasnt come into heat in over a year. Vet says she is just too fat. Poor girl sweats in the field...just standing there. You can tell she wants to lay down just to get off her feet...but when she is down, she can barely get back up. From the creek (where she stands...maybe she is foundered and the water feels good?) to the barn is about 100 feet. By the time she walks up, and it takes her awhile, she is weezing. I took her on trail the other day with the intention of just walking. She was doing that wonky trot to keep up with horses half her height. We had to stop several times for her and actually cut the ride short because I thought we were going to lose her...LOL The good thing is, she does lose weight quickly. In just a week...I bet she has dropped 50. I told her owner that I will work her and ride her 4 days a week but only if she is working her in the round pen the other 3. No breaks. No days off. 

As far as nutrition...she has been off grain for 2 weeks now. Her owner insisted that she stay on it...I dont know the reasoning and I dont really ask. I just told her that she was too fat and the grain had to go. She is on 24/7 turn out in the 'fat kids' field with my former horse, Nico. No grazing muzzle needed...there is enough to nibble on but not enough to get fat. She was getting a LOT of hay. That has stopped too. Since she is not mine...I cant say toooo much but her owner does respect my opinion. I didnt mind her getting a flake in the am and pm but she was getting 3 in the am and again in the pm. The bigger problem with that was she would stand inside and not move and just eat her hay allllll day. 

I found a more recent pic of her. This is her being ridden by a friend this spring.


----------



## inaclick

Speed Racer said:


> Remember that crazy astronaut woman who drove 15 hours to off someone? Wore diapers so she wouldn't have to stop! Tell me THAT ain't evil! :shock:


....Celine Dion?


----------



## GreyRay

Clowns are the only thing I dislike... DIS-LIKE!!!! I realize they are people so I'm gonna be nice...

If there are any people here who like to dress up as clowns and go to birthday parties on the weekends, F-YOU!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

Corino, please save the sweet dappled girl! She deserves it. How could anyone overfeed a horse so?


----------



## corinowalk

I think she honestly does do it out of misplaced love. She loves Rosie so...has had her since a baby. She runs a small private rescue and most of the horses that come in are so terribly malnurished...I think she over feeds because she doesnt have the time to love her up proper like. With the recent departure of my horse...I have time. 

All of her horses are fat. Not fat and healthy...just fat. None are quite as bad as Rosie though. I think she is predisposed to being overweight. She gets fat on nothing. 

Funny thing is, she has sent Rosie out for training once a year for the past 4 years. This is the first year she didn't send her out. The trainer actually refused her this year because she said the 30 days she would train her for, she would basically just be getting her into workable shape. She goes to the trainer...she comes home well behaved and well trained....her owner makes time to ride her a few times and then she sits for another few months. Its sad. Its not that she doesnt want to ride or make time for her...shes just too busy.


----------



## Indyhorse

Well, that works good for you though needing a horse to ride, and goodness knows Rosie needs to be worked! I hope you can get her into shape quickly - for her sake too! Sent you an email, BTW.


----------



## apachiedragon

You'd probably not want to visit me right now, Corino, lol. I have a week old Mockingbird that I'm dropper feeding every hour, and he's loud, and not very pretty at the moment. That and the huge spider that camps out on my front porch to catch all the bugs that come in to the light. 

The only phobia I really have is sunken ships. Ever since watching Titanic, I can't stand them. If the hubby is watching NatGeo, and one pops up, I break out into a cold sweat and flip out. He wanted me to go diving with him, and I told him in no uncertain terms there was no WAY because if I even SEE a sunken ship, car, anything, I will have a panic attack and likely forget to breathe at all. My daughter was laughing at me just today because there was one in a cartoon she was watching and I had to leave the room.

But clowns? Nah. Serial killers? Fascinating. True crime novels? LOVE THEM! Horror movies based on real events? My favorites.

And Corino, that Perch is so cute, even though she resembles a manatee with fur at the moment.


----------



## corinowalk

Thats it...Rosie has a new nickname...Manatee!!

Oh and I love to look at the birds...Ill have to get pics of the vast assortment that run loose on our farm. I have peacocks doing the fan dance at me every time I turn a corner. I just dont like to hold them...they are just eeewwww. And scary! 

Spiders is a no go. If I see a tiny house spider in my shower, I will not get in. Heres my spider story that I tell everyone. 
I lived on my familys farm when I was 22. Beautiful farm house with all the old farm house charm. The amish logged the property (family decision, not mine!) and drug all the timber out of the woods and down to my driveway. Made a horrible mess but worst of all...they brought the spiders with them. I had a spider the size of a small dinner plate in my one and only bathroom. My boyfriend was in Brazil at the time. My father laughed when I asked him to come kill it. I shoved a towel under the door and peed outside for a whole week til my then boyfriend came home. He told me I was over reacting and that eventually I would have to get over this fear if I wanted to live in the country. He walked in the bathroom, told me that the spider must have crawled back down a drain. I told him to shake the toilet cabinet. He did. This thing creeped out from behind (shaking as I am telling the story) and bit him on the hand. We went on a 2 day vacation while I had my cousin throw bug bombs in my tiny bathroom. When it was dead and shrivelled up...it was nearly as big as the palm of my hand. I think the ex said it was a Wolf Spider. Whatever the heck that is! Nasty lil ****** tho!

sorry for the novel..im chatty tonight!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

corino, I share your fear of spiders. I can't stand the sight of them. I literally break out in a cold sweat and just seeing them on tv freaks me out. When I was 14, I was trying to be brave and kill a spider. It fell down my shirt and then began climbing up my stomach. I whipped my shirt off and screamed. this was at my conformation party...so I was putting on a strip show for my guests lol. A couple years later I was four-wheeling through the woods to go berry picking and ran into a spider web. I had a Black Widow on me for awhile until my cousin said, "I don't want you to freak out but you have a huge spider on your back." I've never screamed so loud in my life. He was trying to get it off and I was shreiking like a freak and squirming.


----------



## corinowalk

I would mess my pants if a spider crawled on me and I was aware of it and couldnt get it off.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I came pretty darn close to it....don't you worry. My cousin swears to this day that I'm the reason why he has hearing problems...my scream broke his ear drum is his reasoning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

apachiedragon said:


> But clowns? Nah. Serial killers? Fascinating. True crime novels?


I am with you.

I can not do horror films though. The creepy music totally creeps me out!
Which I realize it is supposed to but.... I just can not deal with it.

I do not like spiders, ants, bugs that crunch when I smoosh them, heights, strange places alone, calling people.

Clowns are cool though.

Heck, I can even make funky things out of balloons. 

:?: - AB wonders how the hijack thread actually got talking about horses. Wow!


----------



## Speed Racer

AB, you're a freak. You LIKE clowns?! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Spiders, meh. Snakes, meh. Anything that flies with a stinger? OMIGAWD, KILL IT, KILL IT, KILL IT!!!! Runs away shrieking, flailing arms above her head.


----------



## Indyhorse

**** Speed, that's the best mental image EVER lol

Snakes, rodents, etc don't bug me at all - I've had snakes and lizards as pets, and currently my son has a pet rat. Mice don't bug me, although I certainly don't want them in my house. But when I first moved in to this place and didn't have grain storage yet, (and Freyja was still on grain back then) I had a bag of grain in my garage. One day when I went to feed and reached in with the scoop, when I pulled it out there was a little gray field mouse sitting on my thumb. Like I said I'm not scared of mice, but the shock of it made me shriek and drop the scoop. Threw my son into a panic because he's not used to hearing mommy scream lol. I then proceeded very calmly to scoop the mouse up and release him outside, but that definitely made me hurry to purchase a grain bin!


----------



## corinowalk

I had the same thing happen to me. Difference scenario though. Get to get a scoop of chicken feed for the million birds the inhabit the barn. Scooped up a gigantic Norway rat. I threw that thing soooo fast! I still wont feed the chickens...I give them the crappy sweet feed.


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy, you have _no_ idea. 

I'll leave a vehicle traveling at 55 mph. if there's a bee or wasp in it. Even if I'm the driver! :lol:

I'm not allergic, I'm just terrified of the nasty things. Those bell hornets give me the shivery shakes because they're just so freakin' HUGE! 

Every spring I go on a wasp/hornet hunt with my spray jug of permethrin. I stalk them without mercy, and keep the spray handy during the warm months of the year. 

Carpenter bees annoy me, but don't scare me. Only the females have stingers, and you'd literally have to grab one and hold it in your hand for her to even _think_ of stinging you. I don't like 'em 'cause they make tunnels in all my wood structures. :evil:


----------



## barrelracer892

Crickets scare the crap out of me. Anything that jumps, really. When one of my friends first moved into her house I would NOT be caught dead in her basement without my boots. Even while wearing my PJs.


----------



## barrelracer892

Oh my gosh... this reminds me of our bee hunting frenzy at the stables two summers ago. IT WAS AWESOME. We'd order pizza and then go out on the Gator and four wheelers to kill yellow jacket nests we had marked with halters earlier in the day. Some of us that were off work would go out on our horses and ride for four hours at a time looking for bees nests that day before we would go. Throw the halter on it and haul *** outta there! Good times, good times...


----------



## Jolly Badger

I share the sentiment regarding clowns. The local McDonald's has an outdoor Playplace that you have to drive around to get to the drive-thru window. . .and, right up against the fence is a bench with a life-sized Ronald McDonald sitting on it. . .that big, creepy grin on his face. . .

:::shudder:::

The only possible exception to my clown "issues" would be rodeo clowns, though most of the "rodeo" I see these days is limited to PBR on the VS. channel and the guys there are known as bullfighters and don't wear the make-up. 

Except, of course, for Flint. But he's awesome, so all's forgiven.:lol:


----------



## apachiedragon

Jolly, have you seen the original Ronald McDonald? He was WAY creepier! I don't see how Mickie D's ever got kids to come there with that monster as their icon.


----------



## Speed Racer

Apachie, do you know who the original Ronald McDonald was? Willard Scott.

But yeah, creepsterville!

Mimes are scary, too. Mute clowns! ZOMG!!! :shock:


----------



## apachiedragon

SR, when you mentioned mute clowns, all I could picture was that "Killer Clowns From Outer Space" movie, where they shot people with popcorn and wrapped them up in cotton candy so they could drain their blood, all without any real talking at all, just some odd noises from time to time.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wait one second...what does the original Ronald McDonald look like?


----------



## Speed Racer

Apachie, I've never seen that movie. From its description, I'm glad I missed it! 

Anyone see _Spawn_? Had an evil demonic clown in that, too. THAT'S how I see clowns, not as goofy, funny kid entertainers.

Here you go, Always:


----------



## Speed Racer

Found some old Ronald McDonald commercials. Seriously, how did they NOT think this guy was freaky?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

A paper cup for a nose?


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, it was a McDonald's shake cup. They originally didn't sell anything except hamburgers, fries, and milkshakes. No sodas, no cheeseburgers, no salads, no breakfast, just burgers, fries, and shakes.


----------



## Indyhorse

ugh ugh cannot click those links, I'd probably cry. I've never understood how clowns are supposed to be cute and kidsy either. I didn't see the killer clowns from outer space, and from the description I'm glad I missed it. I DID see the movie they made of "It" (why I did, after already being so freaked out by the book is beyond me, but there you have it - I'm also a horror film addict) and now I have a Tim Curry phobia as well. He made a very horrifying Pennywise.


----------



## Indyhorse

oh god, see, now I'm not going to be able to click this thread again unless I post again and it rolls over another page *shuddering*


----------



## apachiedragon

Tim Curry is always scary, even when he's trying to be funny. I did love him as the devil in Legend though.


----------



## Indyhorse

apachiedragon said:


> Tim Curry is always scary, even when he's trying to be funny. I did love him as the devil in Legend though.



Haha I only learned that a few years back, it freaked me out! I was like...but, how....really?
lol
I love that movie


----------



## Speed Racer

Awww, I love Tim Curry. 

But yeah, he's great at being creepy.

I liked him a lot as Dr. Frank-N-Furter in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Oops, I think I'm showing my age again.....


----------



## apachiedragon

Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## barrelracer892

SR, I've seen the Rocky Horror Picture Show and I'm only 18. Although it was only the movie, not an actual show.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

barrelracer892 said:


> SR, I've seen the Rocky Horror Picture Show and I'm only 18. Although it was only the movie, not an actual show.


Movies used to be referred to as picture shows....


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Awww, I love Tim Curry.
> 
> But yeah, he's great at being creepy.
> 
> I liked him a lot as Dr. Frank-N-Furter in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Oops, I think I'm showing my age again.....


Haha. When I lived in San Diego they put Rocky Horror on at a theater in La Jolla every friday night every summer. Seeing it on big screen, with the audience participation is a whole other world. Loved it!


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> SR, I've seen the Rocky Horror Picture Show and I'm only 18. Although it was only the movie, not an actual show.


The original is the movie. They've done live shows over the years, but the original was the movie with Susan Sarandon, Barry Bostwick, Tim Curry, Meatloaf, etc.

Yeah Indy, the audience participation at those things is the real entertainment!


----------



## barrelracer892

I know that picture shows are referred to as movies, but from what I've been told you don't get the full experience out of the Rocky Horror Picture Show until you actually go to a show and get to participate. My friend's dad went to one and corrupted my mind with the stories.


----------



## Indyhorse

The first time I went their they put a big V (V for virgin, they explained) on my forehead at the door since I had never been to one before. then everyone goes out of their way to throw stuff at you lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Giggle!


----------



## apachiedragon

We had one of those cheapie theaters that would do it every Halloween, but the place always got trashed so badly that they quit. Boo!


----------



## Indyhorse

Apachie, yeah not sure the one in LaJolla is still doing it either, for the same reasons I am sure, the place was always trashed afterwards - since a good part of the show was spent spraying squirt guns and flinging rice and toilet paper, I'm sure it was an enormous headache for the clean up crew!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh yes, every year at halloween we all dress up and go. This will be my 5th year. I love it!


----------



## smrobs

SR, I'm glad I'm not the only one that is terrified of clowns. Though I know exactly what scarred me though. I saw this movie when I was a kid and it horrified me. I finally got the courage up to watch it again just a few years ago and while he is still creepy, he doesn't scare me so much anymore. The book, however, is still nightmare quality.


----------



## tempest

umm, remind me to never watch that movie. I'll probably read the book, but I hate movies that are even borderline scary. It's sad when the movies "The Blob" and "Gremlins" scare me. I love action movies though.

Stephen King's a great novelist. I love "The Green Mile."


----------



## corinowalk

Stephen King is my favorite of favorites. My favorite is the gunslinger series. I've read all the books probably 15 times.


----------



## tempest

I need to read more of his novels. I just have to find them first.


----------



## apachiedragon




----------



## corinowalk

My favorite Stephen King book of all time...The Stand. Love it. Unfortunatly, he has been 'rewriting' the stand in the last 2 books of his I read. Same concept (99% of the world dies for some reason...1% are left to fend for themselves). I hate the movie though. Its sooo cheezy!


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> My favorite Stephen King book of all time...The Stand. Love it. Unfortunatly, he has been 'rewriting' the stand in the last 2 books of his I read. Same concept (99% of the world dies for some reason...1% are left to fend for themselves). I hate the movie though. Its sooo cheezy!


Ooooooh agreed! One of my fav books of all time! Also love "The Talisman" he wrote under the name Bachmann with Peter Straub - very good!


----------



## corinowalk

Oooh those bachmann books were creepy! Some twisted writing in them!


----------



## Indyhorse

****, well, it's Stephen King, he's a twisted guy! lol You know I've heard he wont even read his own books after he completes them?


----------



## corinowalk

I betcha he wont...he might freak himself out! Im still ****ed how the Dark Tower series ended up...*growl*


----------



## flytobecat

I don't really read Stephen King, but I liked the Green Mile series.


----------



## corinowalk

Its not all hinky horror. Another favorite is a kind of fairy tale called "eyes of the dragon" a really cool book.


----------



## apachiedragon

I always think it's fun to look for him in his movies. He likes to do random cameos, so it's like a giant "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Its not all hinky horror. Another favorite is a kind of fairy tale called "eyes of the dragon" a really cool book.


That was an awesome book, and I've never met anyone else who has read it! yay! lol

To me, IT was still the creepiest. Well, Thinner was a close second.


----------



## dedebird

sorry to inturup your book talking but i wanna know exactly what parelli is uhm lol yes i'm a n00b but i think i know what parelli is not sure though!! and if someone already explained it sorry i didn't wanna read all 110 pages xD


----------



## apachiedragon

Happy Friday the 13th everybody. Dedebird, Parelli is just one of the groups of "Natural Horsemanship" It's one of the bigger groups and for some reason inspired a brainwashed cult-like following. I think we just about all agreed that it has a few good snippets that can be used with good results, but overall, it has become more about them making money and showing off than actually educating people.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> My favorite Stephen King book of all time...The Stand. Love it. Unfortunatly, he has been 'rewriting' the stand in the last 2 books of his I read. Same concept (99% of the world dies for some reason...1% are left to fend for themselves). I hate the movie though. Its sooo cheezy!


I LOVE _The Stand. _I reread it (original version) at least once a year. 

I despised that horrible, made-for-TV miniseries they made of it. Heellloooo! Randall Flagg was called the_ dark man_ and the _walkin' dude_. He was NOT some sandy haired, geeky wimp! Gah!!!! :-x

And puhleeze, Molly Ringwald as Fran, and Laura San Giacomo as Nadine? Oh hail no! Although I did like Rob Lowe as Nick and Gary Sinise as Stew. The actor they picked as Tom was decent in the role, too.

_Here's_ how I see Randall Flagg:


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> That was an awesome book, and I've never met anyone else who has read it! yay! lol


I've read pretty much everything King has written, including his nonfiction work. _Eyes of the Dragon_ was pretty darned good, even if it was aimed at the younger set.

As far as _The Dark Tower_ ending? Meh. But as King said in his postscript, he didn't choose the ending, the ending chose him.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> And puhleeze, Molly Ringwald as Fran, and Laura San Giacomo as Nadine? Oh hail no!


That's one thing I couldn't figure out - in the book, Fran WAS a redhead. Why did Molly dye her signature red locks dark for the roll? Made no sense, aside from the fact it looked terrible on her.


----------



## Speed Racer

Fran was supposed to stunning, and Molly Ringwald is _barely_ attractive.

Nadine was written as being dark, mysterious, and beautiful. Um, not so much, Laura San Giacomo!

The 3 main characters didn't fit my idea of them_ at all_ or even of how they were described in the book, which ruined the whole thing for me. 

Don't we have enough pretty redheaded actresses who could have played Fran? I can also think of half a dozen other gorgeous brunettes who could have played Nadine much better than LSG. And _please_ don't get me started on the bad casting job they did for Randall Flagg! Grrr!!! :evil:


----------



## Indyhorse

I hear ya!! There were some great choices made in the casting, (I loved loved LOVED Ray Walston as Glen, and I now can't picture ANYONE but Matt Frewer playing Trashcan Man) But some HUGELY poor choices were made as well. And they had already decided to go mini-series, so why such a heavy time edit? If you are going to go that long anyways, why leave so many plot-holes?


----------



## corinowalk

Funny...I picture him pretty close but ummm...bigger. 
I loved eyes of the dragon. While it was a departure from his usual writing, I thought it was still pretty entertaining. 

Now to The Stand. I hated the casting. I agree with everything you guys have said. I watched it once (read the book a thousand times) and hated every minute of it. I love the stand so much, I go on vacation in Ogunquit Maine. Its always so dissapointing to me that good books like that are even considered for TV movies. That book was good enough on its own. If people are too lazy to read all 900 pages of the original...they dont deserve to know the story. 

I haaaated the casting of Nadine. Hated it. Drove me crazy the entire movie. To me, she was sweet with a dark side. The girl cast just looked sweet. No real darkness there. Just too mousish. 

I loved the Dark Tower series. I thought for sure that he would never finish it. While I was dissapointed in the ending, he did warn us! I just thought a series with that much detail needed a more detailed ending. 

Roland would be my kinda guy. I picture him in my head very well. Your typical tall dark and handsome with a twist. I even toyed with naming my son Roland.


----------



## Speed Racer

Marvel is reworking _The Stand_ as a series of graphic novels. They'll start coming out in September, and I plan to get the whole series.

Yes, I'm a geeky nerd. Hey, I like anime and animation, so it stands to reason I'd like graphic novels too, right? 

Some of the better movies lately have been renditions of graphic novels and comic books. _Iron Man _is one I can think of right off the bat, and _Watchmen_ was intriguing.


----------



## Indyhorse

Hey I know all about geekishness. My brother that was visiting the week before last? Stopping over to see me briefly on his way to GenCon lol I grew up with comics and anime being a normal part of daily life.

Sin City was fabulous. Iron Man was good too, I found the Watchmen a little disappointing though.


----------



## apachiedragon

Graphic novels of the Stand? I'm so going to have to get those! I have the graphic novel of the Vampire Lestat, and love it.


----------



## corinowalk

I would really like the graphic novels. Never been much into them but I never got to really follow a story line either. Should be interesting!


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy, I adored _Sin City._ I liked _Watchmen _simply because it didn't portray the heroes as perfect or unflawed. Plus, like real people they got old.


----------



## smrobs

I have also read Eyes of the Dragon, it was good (also trying to find all of the Dark Tower related books to read). I just finished book 7 a few days ago and while it was not the ending that I would have wanted, it fit. Now, they just need to do with that series like they have with harry potter and make movies out of it. SK is by far my favorite author. It still gives me nightmares and I am 26 LOL. I am in the process of reading his newest one "Under the Dome" right now. It is really good so far.

SR, you aren't the only comic book/graphic novel movie lover. I am completely in love with Iron Man and Sin City was the coolest. I just saw Kick-*** the other day and it was pretty good. A little cheesy in parts but still pretty awesome. It seems like most of the Graphic Novel movies seem to have a really dark undertone.

The best movie ever made in that genre though was The Crow with Brandon Lee.


----------



## corinowalk

I was a Crow fanatic in my teen years. Crazy about that movie!

Most of Stephen Kings movies turn out kinda dissapointing. Atleast the "made of tv" ones. 

How about "The Long Walk" that.....was....freaky.


----------



## Speed Racer

smrobs, I never saw _The Crow_. For some reason, it just didn't appeal to me.

Of course, I've never see _Field of Dreams, Forrest Gump, Bull Durham, _or _Castaway_, either. Don't tell me how great they are, 'cause I still won't watch 'em! :lol:

I absolutely hated _Casablanca _and _A League of Their Own._ Blasphemy I know, but there it is. :twisted:

_Under the Dome_ will be a book I pick up later in the year. Right now, I have _The Passage _to get through, and I'm going to be rereading _My Friend Flicka._ 

I just finished _The Strain, _which was pretty good, and is the first book of a trilogy.

Cori, I adored _The Long Walk._ King wrote that under his pseudonym Richard Bachman.


----------



## smrobs

SR, you should really think about watching Crow. I didn't think it would be my kind of movie either but after watching it, I fell in love. Brandon Lee did such an amazing job of bringing that character to life. It isn't such a typical 'hero comes back to exact justice and he is constantly bad-***' thing. Eric is a really tortured person and BL does it really well.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hmm, maybe I'll put _The Crow_ on my NetFlix queue, then.

I'll be honest, I didn't want to see for the exact same reasons you stated. I thought it was just one of those back from the dead for vengeance flicks. I don't really like those. 

I remember when the first Richard Bachman books came out, before anyone knew it was King writing under another name.

Someone was raving about _Thinner_ and suggested I read it. As soon as I picked it up and read a few pages I thought, "Hmmm, sounds *just like* Stephen King." 

Not kinda or sorta, but _exactly_ like. I figured it out about halfway through the book that it really was King. His writing style, vernacular, and syntax are very easily recognized if you'd read enough of his work, and I have.

When it came out that Richard Bachman was ZOMG Stephen King!!! I just smiled and nodded.


----------



## corinowalk

Doesn't hurt that he looks 'dirty sexy' for most of the movie!

I love all of the Bachman books. Very interesting reads. I read an article of his once saying that he almost lost his mind writing those books. Weird eh?


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Doesn't hurt that he looks 'dirty sexy' for most of the movie!


**** Speed Racer doesn't like "dirty sexy" lol it makes her dream of shampoo!

She doesn't think Viggo was hot in LOTR either. Crazy lady.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, dirty and sexy don't go together as far as I'm concerned. Blech! :-x

In LOTR, as Indy pointed out, I was just itching to drag Viggo away to scrub him down with some lye soap and give his hair a good shampooing. 

All that stringy, matted hair, and that scrubby *** beard just gave me eye twitches.

Legolas on the other hand, always looked clean. I'll gladly take the elf over Aragorn.


----------



## apachiedragon

Mmm, BL in the Crow. Heart palpitations. And need a mop for all the drool. One of the best movies of all time, no doubt. Definitely worth watching. I just finished book 4 of the Frankenstein books by Dean Koontz. Wish they'd hurry up with the next one. I like SK, but I LOVE Koontz


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, complete sexiness. It wasn't that he was dirty in that movie, it's that he was always wet because it was constantly raining. Wet stringy hair, not dirty stringy hair. BIG difference. 





And oddly enough, this was his final interview made a little bit before he was killed on set during the last day of shooting. Watch until the very end.


----------



## corinowalk

I Heart Dirty Sexy. Its my favorite kind!


----------



## apachiedragon

Wow smrobs, warn me next time before you post, especially that second pic. It'll give me a chance to put the waterproof cover over my keyboard before my drool shorts it out...


----------



## corinowalk

Oh my...another pic like that and we will HAVE to move this thread to the Saloon!


----------



## corinowalk

A whole day without posts...What gives?!?!


----------



## Indyhorse

Beeeeeeeeep........We're sorry, the number you have dialed is temporarily out of service. It's the weekend, Ms. AlwaysBehind and SpeedRacer are not available to post for our entertainment under the guise of working. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## corinowalk

Stupid work. Who wants to do that!


----------



## Indyhorse

Not me! Been out of the "daily grind" for 6 years now and can't fathom going back lol. I think if I ever had to work another office job I'd go mad. Seriously.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh I know I couldnt do a 'normal' job. I work 4 days a week bartending. If I cross the 25 hour a week mark I go stir crazy! I would so love to stay home...its just not possible


----------



## smrobs

Shoot, at my old job, I did 12 hour days/4 days on, 4 days off. So 48 hours a week providing nothing happened (though sometimes it got closer to 90 hours between overtime and staying late to do paperwork after incidents :?). Talk about your life killer LOL.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Stupid work. Who wants to do that!


I don't _want _to, but since I'm not independently wealthy and don't have any rich relatives, I _have _to. :-x

I'd much rather play on the computer and ride my horses whenever I wanted.

Not gonna happen. I have some bad habits and need a job in order to pay for them. Eating, and living indoors. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

Those are some nasty habits SR. I know...I have the same ones. 

Horses are a huge vice! I dont even own a horse and the majority of my day is saddle shopping for a horse I don't even own! I guess the first step is admitting you have a problem. I Have A Problem!


----------



## Speed Racer

I own three, and have admitted to Having A Problem many moons ago!


----------



## apachiedragon

I'm still in denial. I can stop any time I want.


----------



## Speed Racer

apachiedragon said:


> I'm still in denial. I can stop any time I want.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yes dear, keep telling yourself that.....


----------



## corinowalk

I've been searching for a decent western draft saddle. Bought a cheap-o on craigslist for $50 but while it fits her pretty well it is like riding on seat made of rocks. The task of finding her a saddle that will fit her and me...that is also comfortable for both of us and under $200 has left me crosseyed. I do love tack shopping though!


----------



## Speed Racer

Cori, I have to buy my horse 'stuff' online, because I'm like a crack addict when I walk into an actual tack shop.

I start shaking and sweating, crooning over saddles, bridles, and all kinds of horse wear, and my friends have to literally drag me away. 

I can't afford to spend the mortgage money on tack, which is why I resist temptation and just buy online.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh I am for sure an addict. My best friend owns a consignment tack shop and she gets lots of business from me. I buy so much stuff that I don't even need. I don't even realize how much crap I have accumulated until I get home. Then I get that buyers remorse prettty bad!


----------



## Speed Racer

I rarely have buyer's remorse, because I'm too poor to spend much!


----------



## apachiedragon

Ah, buyers remorse. I just got that in the line at K-Mart a few minutes ago. Had to buy some shoe organizers for my closet, and I bought the kids some silly bands, an urge that I have resisted completely until today, and ended up with a $50 bill. Ugh! All i wanted was to be a bit more organized and make the girls happy. $50?!


----------



## Speed Racer

That bites, Apachie.

I can rarely get out of Wally World for less than $100.00, and usually necessary stuff. If I add anything frivilous to the mix, KA CHING!!! :-x

Right now I'm looking for a full cheek low port English bit. The ones I can find are $65.00 and up. Gack! 

I don't mind spending _some_ money on a bit, but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for one, either. Then I wouldn't be able to ride, what with being lopsided and only having one arm and leg....


----------



## smrobs

LOL. I am a movie fanatic and can spend hours wandering the DVD section of Wal-mart (or God forbid I go to Best Buy). Then I walk out and my bill is upwards of $200 when I went in needing a gallon of milk and some toilet paper :?. What's really sad is that I just spent $140 on books on the Barnes and Noble website.


----------



## Speed Racer

smrobs, I stalk Amazon.com for books and movies. Reading is one of my guilty pleasures, but I have to mitigate the cost somehow.

I've gotten some _great_ deals, and if you order direct from Amazon, usually your shipping is free with orders $25.00 and over.

I recently got 3 hardcover books for less than $30.00, and the shipping was free. I heart me some Amazon.com!


----------



## smrobs

****!! It is now officially added to my favorites.


----------



## Delfina

Oooooh... I love Amazon. I have an Amazon Credit Card, I charge everything possible to it and then pay it off monthly so I earn Amazon GC's. I generally end up with $25 - $50 per month since I can charge the cell phone bill, the internet/phone/cable bill, the gas bill and the water/electric/trash bill without having to pay a fee in addition to whatever else we buy. 

You can buy horse stuff on Amazon too! I just bought a tack box for cheaper than I found it elsewhere, free shipping and I only had to pay a few $$$ since I had some GC's I hadn't used yet.


----------



## apachiedragon

I've been too poor to buy movies and books for a long while. My books always come from Goodwill now. Paperbacks are .50, hardbacks are a buck. I have also discovered the joys of free torrent downloads, and so now I have all the movies and TV shows I want without spending the crazy money I was before. The really good ones, I burn, the rest, I just watch at the computer and then dump them.


----------



## barrelracer892

I loooooove Amazon :]. I bought my psychology textbook from there for $17 when it would've been $160 in the school's bookstore. It was used, of course, but was in near perfect condition. 
I still get that sweaty-palmed feeling when I shop online for tack! I'm addicted to chicksaddlery.com. I go crazy when I go to their website or get a catalog in the mail.


----------



## corinowalk

AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!! Im having a crappy day on this forum! 

*sorry...childish rant*


----------



## Speed Racer

apachiedragon said:


> I have also discovered the joys of free torrent downloads, and so now I have all the movies and TV shows I want without spending the crazy money I was before. The really good ones, I burn, the rest, I just watch at the computer and then dump them.


Apachie, be _very_ careful with using bit torrent downloads.

They open your computer up to thousands of other users, and can compromise your security as well as introduce viruses.

They're not harmless and innocuous; there's real danger to your computer and your privacy when you use bit torrent.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Wow, I've missed so much! You guys have given me a couple good laughs which I need after this last hell week. 

Besides losing Flame last week, I took on a horse-sitting job that's killing me. Way too much work for the money and I had the fire the person (cousin) that was supposed to help me. She worked like she was strollin through an art gallery and didn't bother to pick up the **** spots in the stalls. Argh, I almost killed her on Friday! Thank god for good friends though, my girls (one in particular) have really pulled through and saved my ***. Stupid boyfriends like "Sorry your so tired honey, but I'm busy pigeon hunting and playing with my friends so I can't help you. Can you come over tonight? Wanna have some sex?" He's another one that's close to a near-death experience!

Books, I love books. I read like a maniac and literally just about anything. I've been broke for awhile so the library is my best friend. After I started reading my childhood books for the 15th time I thought I should branch out instead of regressing. I'll have to check out Amazon once I've finally got the credit cards paid off and the dog's surgery and the cat's vaccinations and the horse situation figured out... Poo. Sometimes being a grown up sucks. 

On shopping? I avoid it. Not only do I dislike shopping, but I also find myself buying crap I don't need if I've got any money in my pocket. I also have a shoe fetish and love cute underwear/bras. Not the cheap ones either (my body is hard to fit in mores ways than one) so I can end up dropping a good chunk if I get out of control.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Amazon, B&N, Borders...sigh...heaven! 

I did though switch to a Kindle. While I miss the tactile sensation of holding a book in my hands and turning the pages, it's *so* much easier to go on a three week business trip and be able to bring 20 books along. Not to mention the space in the house I've saved not piling new books all over the place.


----------



## apachiedragon

SR, I never touched those torrent sites until I got a Mac. It's immune to 99.9% of everything out there, so I feel pretty comfy in spoiling myself/ But not with a PC, ever, no way. And there is only one site I work from, and it's one of the safer ranked ones, they police it pretty hard. 

Jake and Dai, I've been thinking about a Kindle too, maybe asking for an early christmas present from the hubby.

I hate to actually go in a store, because then I can actually see and touch the stuff I want to buy but can't afford. But oh, can I cruise online catalogs. And the first thing I do when a new catalog comes by snail mail is grab my highlighter and go to town. "I want that, and that, and that..."


----------



## Jake and Dai

I love browsing online...and catalogs! Shiny catalogs with pretty pictures! But luckily I get totally overwhelmed with choice and end up not buying a darned thing.


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh no, I never buy from the catalogs, but I love them just the same. I guess I'm not doing my part for the environment though. I sign up for all these free catalogs and then don't buy from them. Shame on me. I just can't help myself. Hey, at least I recycle...


----------



## corinowalk

I love online shopping. I was an addict the first time I bid on a saddle on ebay. I have issues!


----------



## Speed Racer

I don't buy from catalogs, either. I'll find things I want in the book, and then go buy them on the interwebz. :twisted:

The reason I get so many catalogs is because I sometimes buy from the online stores who are sending them out.

Love me some Valley Vet Supply, but danged if they don't seem to send out paper every month! :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wave Wave Wave...missed you guys. Darn freaking work!

Indy, if I could figure out how to not work and still pay my bills I would so be doing it. So far I have not won the lottery (something about having to play to win) and I have yet to find me a rich old man so I can become a kept woman. Sigh.


I have a question for those of you with the digital book things. Free books. How does one get free books? I like free books (aka the library). Yes, I buy books (way too many of them). But I prefer free books. And the guilt of spending money on books is washed away when I hand them to a friend and say 'here you go, enjoy, when you are done pass it along to someone else'. Can you do that with the digital book things?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Amazon has kind of a cool thing where they offer quite a few books for free. So there's this one author who has a bunch of free books under a psuedonym which I downloaded (horror stuff) and I liked them so much I bought all of a series of books he wrote under his real name. Great marketing ploy!

I've not checked in to it with my Kindle yet but I have heard that the B&N Nook (I think it's called?) has functionality where you can link in to libraries that offer online downloads (my local library doesn't yet). At least I think the Nook can do that. Google also has a list of books for free but again, not sure if its compatible with Kindle.

Oh...and not only did I used to buy tons of books, but I checked at least 5 out per week from my local library. I think they miss me. 

I think the Sony reader can access libraries online.

So I think if you check around to the different e-readers, you can find out which ones can link in to libraries online as well as the list of Google books.

And it appears I have to do more research to see where else I can get online books to read on my Kindle! 

I didn't do a huge amount of research before I bought my Kindle. One guy at work here had a Kindle, one had a Sony so I played a bit with both and then bought the Kindle. Oh...and this was a few months before the iPad from Apple came out. So that is another to check but it's expensive and has tons of functionality I already have with my iTouch, Bberry and Mac computer. So I don't really regret jumping in to the Kindle though I do love me some new techie toys!

Oh...and in addition to buying tons of books in the past, I used to check out about 5 books per week from my local library. I think they miss me.


----------



## apachiedragon

I've downloaded books too, and read them on my computer. Which is why I sort of want a Kindle. I like the whole free bit, but hate being tied to my very un-comfy computer desk chair...

Wish I could remember the site I found, they had tons of free books. I downloaded all 11 of the Sookie Stackhouse (True Blood) books. Yes, I have sadly been swept up by the HBO vampire craze...


----------



## Speed Racer

apachiedragon said:


> I downloaded all 11 of the Sookie Stackhouse (True Blood) books. Yes, I have sadly been swept up by the HBO vampire craze...


Are they sparkly, emo, guilt wracked, homosexual undertone, type vampires? 'Cause if they are, I ain't interested! :lol:

I just finished reading a real book called _The Strain. _Excellent vampire novel that's the first in a trilogy. The vampires are how I like 'em; evil, disgusting, vile, merciless creatures who have allergies to the sun and silver. 

I've also started reading _The Passage. _Kind of an end of the world, apocalyptic book, with military-made-gone-horribly-wrong vampires known as virals thrown into the mix. So far, it's a pretty good read.


----------



## apachiedragon

No, they are NON sparkly (what was that all about anyway?) Louisiana vamps with lots of sex and violence thrown in. And a few shape shifters, weres, witches, etc as well. They're light reading, fun and easy to get through. But the show... wow, is all I can say. Except maybe yum. Typical HBO style though, of course. Lots of gore and skin.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I watch the True Blood series on dvd...and they are definately not sparkly, emo or guilt racked. But they are all pretty and dark and it is rather gruesome and quite sexual. I may have to go off to Amazon to start downloading the books to see how they compare.

Oh...and _The Passage_! That was one of the books I just read on my 3 week trip and I *really* enjoyed it! But I am very into that kind of story...:twisted:


----------



## Jake and Dai

apachiedragon said:


> No, they are NON sparkly (what was that all about anyway?) Louisiana vamps with lots of sex and violence thrown in. And a few shape shifters, weres, witches, etc as well. They're light reading, fun and easy to get through. But the show... wow, is all I can say. Except maybe yum. Typical HBO style though, of course. Lots of gore and skin.


EXACTLY! And that pic pretty much sums it up!


----------



## apachiedragon

Had posted the cover of Rolling Stones with them on it, but figured it might be too much for this forum, so to tone it down a bit... and yes, that is Rogue, from X-Men, for those of you who were into the comic book movies a bit back in this thread.


----------



## Speed Racer

I like _Being Human_. Unfortunately, it's a BBC America production, and I don't get BBC America. Being poor, I only have basic satellite packaging.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I often wonder when I watch True Blood...is _everyone_ in the Bayou really that prettiful? lol Gotta love the majick of tv!


----------



## Speed Racer

Jake and Dai said:


> I often wonder when I watch True Blood...is _everyone_ in the Bayou really that prettiful?


No, and neither are all the folks in California! :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

hehehehe I know but it does make for some nice escapist viewing!


----------



## apachiedragon

Absolutely! I'll have an order of Eric, with a side of Alcide, and maybe a little Sam for dessert...


----------



## cosmomomo

Spirithorse said:


> I stopped caring what others think a long time ago and just listen to my horse, he tells me everything I need to know.


haha so your one of THOSE people. not to say you cant 'communicate' with your horse, but..i think it's a little overrated.


----------



## harryclifford

Well, the simple answer is Yes, you are missing something. I use Parelli and any other method I can find that makes sense to me and my horse, but unfortunately I have found the DVD's COMPLETELY useless except for exercise ideas. The best way to get into it or even consider it is to find a Parelli Professional (apologies for the name, their idea not mine) and have a lesson to see if you like it. This way you can ask questions and they will be able to explain the psychology behind the methods - soooo important. 
I had a horsemanship trainer help me for a year, but unfortunately he left the country to go home. Since then, Parelli is as close as I can get. 
With regards to the headshy thing - it could, if used in the wrong way. Unfortunately this is where people get confused, and BHS people start complaining about Parelli Nuts. The idea is to rub beforehand (friendly) and make sure the horse is comfortable, then ask it to yeild, then remove pressure as soon as this happens, and rub again to ensure the horse is not headshy at all, it just understands that it has to move. This has worked for my headstrong welshie and more sensitive arab, both have become lovely confident boys! The course does get better, but lay the foundation first or it gets more frustrating as you go on. 
Maybe ask one of the Parelli Boffins at your yard for an intro? In my experience they are always more than happy to "enlighten" - myself included, lol! It is a fun way to interact with a horse, not a "fad", as it is just knowledge of the horse handed down over several generations. For example, you know what the horse is looking/concentrating on by where his ears are pointing? Common knowledge to my horse trainer, but to me I was like "NO WAY?!?!" Invaluable knowledge with spooky horses. 
Anyway, sorry for the rant, hope this was useful. Don't be discouraged by the DVD's, they aren't really an accurate representation, they are just PP talking away


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Giggle..... (Someone else who does not read past the first page of the thread.)


Corino, question - have you introduced your children to the lovely delicacy of paste?


----------



## corinowalk

AB...not yet but they have introduced themselves to just about everything in my house. If its laying around...someone has had it in their mouth...

Ohh and the tell tale sign of a crayon eater...I only know that from my daughter. Im typing this on a computer screen covered in pink crayon. The next step, after destroying mommys computer screen was to color her teeth. Deeeelightful. 

As far as weird things that kids like to eat...my Aaralyns favorite food...brussel sprouts. For real. Davids favorite food? Salmon. Soo gross!

All kids are weird...mine are especially weird.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Pink teeth. Sounds interesting.

I love brussel sprouts. Yum!


----------



## Indyhorse

Cori, if you ask my six year old his favorite food - he will tell you salmon and broccoli. For real! He's a little alien. :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I don't know where my kids get it either. I eat everything plain. I have been told I eat like a toddler more than once in my life. Nothing green...nothing strange. It doesnt help that I am insanely allergic to shellfish so that cuts out a TON of stuff! I wish I ate better...maybe I would be thin....*dreamy look* naaah...


----------



## Speed Racer

I _love_ salmon and steamed broccoli. I can even eat brussels sprouts if they're not cooked to death and get all squishy and watery. 

I love cabbage, and brussel sprouts remind me of teensy little elf cabbages.


----------



## corinowalk

I actually like the way salmon tastes but the smell it makes while cooking makes me want to gag. 

Those tiny cabbages are weird. Anyone who eats them is weird...

Now paste is delicious. Anyone who ate paste as a youth is amazing.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Those tiny cabbages are weird. Anyone who eats them is weird...


Darling, I've always been weird. Eating brussels sprouts had nothing to do with it! I think it started with horses. :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

I used to hate brussel sprouts but my DH loves them so I found a recipe that's actually quite good. Olive oil, garlic, garlic salt, pepper. Roast them in an oven at 400 for about an hour.

Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside. Yummy.

So brussel sprouts + horses = me weird.

Yep...I'm ok with that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

High fives all the other brussel sprout eaters!

I be weird too!


Happy Dance!

Love them little suckers.



I cut them in half, nuke them for a few minutes. Then I put some basting oil (grape seed oil with some herbs added, they sell it at Wegmans :wink: ) and some garlic in a pan. Add brussel sprouts. Brown slightly.

YUM!

I can not do salmon. I have bone issues. I seem to get bones every time I eat salmon so I just gave up.


----------



## Indyhorse

I like Brussels if they are prepared right - too often in restaurants they are slimy little soggy lumps. Ew!

AB - must be you....I can honestly say I don't think I have EVER gotten a bone in salmon - ever.


----------



## Speed Racer

AB's apparently a fish bone magnet, Indy.

I've found bones in fish over the years, but not many.

I love canned salmon; you can fix it just like tuna. AB won't eat it, 'cause it has bones.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer, I'll get the odd bone in trout, kinda a given, doesn't bother me. But never had it in salmon. I've never had canned salmon, the appearance of it has always put me off lol.


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy, I even like mackeral, which is salmon's *******, white trash cousin! :lol:

I love seafood. I have no shellfish allergies, and pretty much anything that comes out of the ocean designated as food, I'll eat.

I love me some catfish, too. Fried catfish with a side of home made cole slaw and hush puppies. It don't get no better'n that! Yum!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Of course it is me.

I bought salmon steaks at the store. Bones.
I bought canned salmon. Bones.

Salmon has freaking bones in it. 

Yuck! 

Bones!

(Unless we start talking about the hot actor guy on the TV show Bones. That is not yucky.)


----------



## Indyhorse

SpeedRacer, I'm a seafood addict too! I think it's entirely my fault Red Lobster stopped their "crabby Mondays" all you can eat crab for 14.99. My co-worker and I were there every Monday night for about 4 hours....I can put away some serious crab. Growing up on the west coast, fresh seafood was a dietary staple and readily available. Out here in the midwest - I rarely buy anything but frozen. What tastes fresh to people out here is disgusting and nearly rotten to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

I spent my preteen years in southern California, and have lived on the east coast ever since.

I lived in Maryland about 17 years, and the seafood there wasn't just fresh, it was local. 

I spent a lot of happy times out on the Chesapeake Bay, crabbing.

Nothing like catching a mess of blue crabs and then steaming them that night. Drool!

I live in south central Virginia now so I'm not really anywhere near the coast, but it's close enough that a lot of the seafood is caught in Virginia waters.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hey, I am happy with not so fresh seafood. I am happy with seafood in general. 

Just no salmon 'cause it is a big giant bone!


----------



## Jake and Dai

I love seafood! Salmon, not so much. No bones, I just don't like the taste.

I too can spend hours with a gigantic plate of crab legs, lemon and butter (with wine or beer on the side). I make a total mess of myself, the table and anyone sitting within arms length of me. But I don't care. It's so yummy!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Num, I love seafood (even salmon). I've never really like lobster though, except when I had it in Jamaica. The stuff we get up here is bland and not that great. 

Weird kid foods? The neice started eating pickled herring as soon as she could. Only baby/toddler I've ever met that likes it and now she'll ask for it whenever we go to the store.  She's pretty open minded about foods, but she doesn't really like meat very much.


----------



## Speed Racer

MN, I prefer seafood and chicken over red meat. I've always been that way.

I have to actually be in the mood for red meat, or I won't eat it.

I'm more of a piscivore than a carnivore.


----------



## Indyhorse

My son teethed on beef jerky. Made him much happier than any of those teething rings and such. 

However, he is most definitely a carnivore these days. He LOVES seafood of any kind, but will happily tear into a steak or pork chop as well.

I've been blessed, he is such a good eater. We went through a stage when he was around two he wouldn't eat hardly anything. But once he came out of that, I've yet to find anything he won't eat.


----------



## Jake and Dai

My daughter has always been pretty adventurous when it comes to food. She ordered jelly fish at a Korean restaurant we used to live by, round when she was 15.

She offered me a taste but I just could not do it. 

I don't like sushi either. I don't like the sensation of it, nor the taste. Mouthfeel is kind of a thing with me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have no human offspring. Can I join in by saying that my dog is very fussy?

If the other two dogs are not standing right there she will turn her nose up at just about anything. Add the other dogs and she will eat almost anything. But she takes it with her lips pulled back like she does not want it touching her in the process.


----------



## Indyhorse

LOL I WISH my dogs were picky eaters. I've always said I could line my dogs up in a row, give the first one a fruit loop and the rest of them rocks and they would eat it if they thought it was what the first one got.

Not that I would feed my dogs rocks - just that they will eat ANYTHING. When you have as many dogs as I do, food is a great competitive motivator! lol


----------



## smrobs

Haha, that's how some of my cats are. Misha will eat anything; pasta? yep, cheesecake? yep, cookies? yep (if I have oreos in the house I have to put them somewhere with either a very heavy door or a door that will latch like the microwave or the oven. After the package is opened, he can smell them and he will dig through cabinets just to chew up half a package and leave a trail of brown crumbs all over the house LOL). My others aren't picky, but they are incredibly dainty, small little tiny bites and slow eaters.

Re-visiting a previous topic, I have a question for all you brussel sprout eaters. I have never eaten them because nobody in my family likes them and says "OMG, they're so awful", but to they really taste like little cabbages? I love cabbage, raw is best but cooked is okay so long as it isn't sourkraut. Is it basically the same flavor in a smaller package?


----------



## Speed Racer

Pretty much, smrobs. As long as they're cooked correctly, they're very similar to cabbage in taste and texture.


----------



## smrobs

Mmmm, sounds yummy. Now I am gonna have to find some and give them a try. That recipe that Jake and Dai posted sounds really good.


----------



## corinowalk

Just hearing you guys talk about seafood and RedLobster (my former employer) makes me itchy! When I was younger, any seafood set me off. Now it just things that are currently or used to be in a shell (shrimp, oysters, lobster, scallops). I eat lots of fish...I love it! Most whitefish are deeelish. The only thing I cannot eat that is not in a shell is Mahi-Mahi. Had one bite and it swelled my throat shut. 

Other than the reaction to Mahi, I've only had one other really bad one. I got stuck under my fingernail with a raw shrimp tail. I ended up with a major reaction that turned my whole arm black and blue. I rarely need more than just benedryl but I still have an epi pen just incase. Ever since the Mahi incident, my hubs is paranoid. 

I am lucky in the way that my parents weren't big seafood people. I don't really know what any of it tastes like so I don't much miss it. Some of it smells good...other things smell aweful! 

Back to the sprouts...weirdos.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> deeelish.


So you can know just how weird I am (since I like brussel sprouts and all).

I read it over and over and over again and it took me several minutes (closed thread) to figure out what deeelish was. 

*palm to forehead.


----------



## Indyhorse

Cori - what in the world possessed you to work at Red Lobster with that severe of an allergy? That just seems like an accident waiting to happen! lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Jeez, that's like my mom. She's completely allergic to celery and bell peppers when they are raw. Her throat will swell closed and if she doesn't get to a hospital she's in trouble. Of course she loves to eat at all sorts of places that have those foods semi-cooked and doesn't have an epi-pen either. 

Ash is a pretty open-minded child. I've always told her to at least try the new food/thing when its on her plate and if she really doesn't like it she doesn't have to eat it. She usually does it without a fuss. 

Storm-cat eats everything. I've never met a cat that will eat hairball medicine, antibiotics, zuchini, etc without a second thought. She's a ravenous little beasty that's for sure. Bobbins on the other hand won't touch anything that isn't cat food. 

My dog Mo eats anything and everything. Dirt, poop (all kinds), veggies, fruit, meat, beer... Dog loves beer. I always tell people that if they can't get him to come ask him one of two things "Mo, you wanna beer?" or "Mo, you wanna eat?" Works everytime without fail. *Not that I give him a bunch of beer or anything, just a little bit once in awhile. Of course he gets extremely clumsy if a beer is on a TV tray or a coffee table.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yummy seafood. *glazed look*. If it lived in seawater, it belongs in my tummy. Wondering why they don't make shrimp scented markers. 

AB, I always get bones in my canned tuna, what's that about? Not a fan of tuna bones, they get stuck in your teeth, lol. But Bones on the other hand... I have a hard time watching it though, because I keep expecting Buffy to show up and kick Brennan's butt for messing with her guy. Or for Booth to suddenly sprout fangs and kill the bad guy with a stake instead of a bullet...


----------



## smrobs

I can just see that one. "FBI, Freeze!!" *goes all vamp-face* SSSSSSSS


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> Cori - what in the world possessed you to work at Red Lobster with that severe of an allergy? That just seems like an accident waiting to happen! lol


 
It was a dieting strategy that went all wrong! I found lots of stuff that I could eat there! It actually helped with my allergy a good bit because I was constantly exposed to it in low doses. Now, pretty much only raw seafood and king crab legs get me. I can touch the raw stuff, but if I have a cut on my hand...and some of that evil seafood stuff gets into me...im toast. 

Fun fact. Seafood allergy is basically an Iodine allergy. I have to be extra careful cleaning cuts at the barn because of this. Aaand I almost killed myself having a C-section with my son because I didn't mention the seafood allergy at admittance. Right before they scrubbed me one lowly little nurse piped in..."do you have a seafood allergy" I thought it an odd question considering the nature of my surgery! When I said yes...my doc yelled at me.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oh man, you guys are talking about seafood now? I had a wicked good cup of Lobster Bisque last week. MMmmmm....lobster.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

apachiedragon said:


> AB, I always get bones in my canned tuna, what's that about? Not a fan of tuna bones, they get stuck in your teeth, lol.


:shock: Eek. And I like tuna. La la la, can not hear you. I do not want to know this about tuna. Please take it back right now. 




apachiedragon said:


> But Bones on the other hand... I have a hard time watching it though, because I keep expecting Buffy to show up and kick Brennan's butt for messing with her guy. Or for Booth to suddenly sprout fangs and kill the bad guy with a stake instead of a bullet...


Giggle. I guess it is good that I did not see any Buffy Vampire stuff, hu?


----------



## apachiedragon

Have you ever tried shrimp toast and crab wontons? There is a Chinese takeout down the street from me and I can make a whole meal off their seafood appetizers.

I was a Buffy geek, so no matter what, he'll always be Angel to me. :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

yummmmy seafood. I wish we had a red lobster here. I could eat prawns all day and the best tasting salmon is Coho. Awe now I gotta go down to the docks and get me some sea food. Tuna is yuck though and canned salmon too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The problem I have with Red Lobster is the cheddar garlic biscuits they put on your table.

If it was up to me I would just eat those (and not share them with anyone else).

OMFG they are so freaking good.


----------



## Speed Racer

Hunter, you've never had a tuna steak? I rank that right up there with a good salmon or swordfish steak. Drool!

I adore the Cheddar Bay biscuits, but I'm not going to let them get in the way of good seafood.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Alwaysbehind said:


> The problem I have with Red Lobster is the cheddar garlic biscuits they put on your table.
> 
> If it was up to me I would just eat those (and not share them with anyone else).
> 
> OMFG they are so freaking good.


My child and I just went to RL on Sunday. The waitress plunked down a basket with a mere 2 biscuits in them. We both looked at each other with a total WTF??? look on our faces. Of course we got more to go with the crab legs we had ordered, then proceeded to stuff our faces and make a total sloppy mess. YUM!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh, two biscuits would never be enough. That is just silly.


----------



## Indyhorse

I've never met anyone who DOESN'T hoover up those Red Lobster biscuits. They put something in them, I swear, that destroys all of your willpower. You just can't stop eating them.

SpeedRacer, oooh, you said swordfish! Argh, that is instant bliss to me! I LOVE swordfish...that and the fish tacos my dad used to make out of thresher shark...omg....yum....


----------



## Speed Racer

Indy, it's hard to get swordfish nowadays, because of all the mercury poisoning. Sigh.... :-(


----------



## Jake and Dai

Fish tacos! Did someone say fish tacos????

*swoon*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

What are fish tacos?


----------



## Jake and Dai

The best I've had so far have been from a joint at the Jersey shore called Surf Taco.

They are made from deep fried (light crispy batter) white fish (not sure what kind) and have lettuce, pico de gallo, tomatoes, cheese...all the regular taco fillings. 

And this joint has a salsa bar where you can grab as much as you want, as hot as you want it. And for me, the hotter the better!

Oh I am STARVING right now and the work cafeteria is not gonna cut it! Too bad Surf Taco is a 2 hour drive from here. **cry**


----------



## barrelracer892

You guys are making me so hungry! I really want shrimp dip right now...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hmpf...I have yogurt for lunch.


----------



## barrelracer892

Alwaysbehind said:


> Hmpf...I have yogurt for lunch.


That's not a lunch, that's a snack! Go get yourself something filling!


----------



## corinowalk

A good way to avoid those RL biscuits is to think that they have over 300 calories a piece in them. 2 biscuits roughly equals a Snickers bar. I used to like them...7 years later...I hate them. Haaate em. 

I've only had Swordfish once and it was kinda bland. I didn't care for it

Now Tuna Steak....OMG....especially blackened, medium-rare. Yummmmm


----------



## Jake and Dai

Sigh...I'm having a single scoop of tuna salad on lettuce and an apple. Yogurt was for breakfast....trying to lose some weight.

Now...I work for the company that makes SNICKERS. So now I have to keep myself from wandering over to the candy rack to grab one. Because we all know...SNICKERS really satisfies!

Luckily for me that I'm more a fan of salty things than sweet...hence the love of the 300-calorie-but-oh-so-delicious biscuits! That was my last big meal before the diet kicked in yesterday.


----------



## Speed Racer

Cori, I don't like to cover up the taste of my seafood, so I've never been a fan of blackened anything.

I'm not a big fan of lobster. In fact, I'm rather 'meh' about it.

Crab meat now, get outta my way! 

One of my very favorite dishes is flounder stuffed with crab imperial. Food of the gods!

I do like me a Snickers bar now and again, too.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Speed Racer said:


> One of my very favorite dishes is flounder stuffed with crab imperial. Food of the gods!


That's diet food right SR??????


----------



## barrelracer892

Snickers most definitely satisfies! They don't satisfy Snickers (my pony), though. I figured he would like them. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

Jake and Dai said:


> That's diet food right SR??????


Well of course! It's seafood and everybody _knows_ seafood is low in calories! :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

I love spicy everything. Blackened is my favorite. If its done right. Some people just over spice everything...and its easy to do when you are essentially crusting something with spice. With Tuna...I think it goes well. Gives it a bit of flavor other than the deeeelish real Tuna flavor. 

I have an endless supply of lobster facts. I find them facinating yet disgusting. 

I like flounder...just cant have it stuffed. I prefer it breaded and fried...anything broiled seems slimy to me.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Hurray!

Thank you SR for letting me live in food fantasy land for a bit longer. LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am confused. Is knowing that those yummy biscuits are bad for me supposed to stop me from eating them?

You are just too funny!!!!

That 300 calorie information will increase the guilt a tid bit. But it will not stop me from eating them.

Love them way too much.

Drool.

I added berries to my yogurt.


----------



## corinowalk

Alwaysbehind said:


> I added berries to my yogurt.


 
You Rebel! 

Ohh and eat them up all you want! They make me gag anymore. 

Now do you guys have Texas Roadhouse in your area? 

That bread would make me do bad things


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, we have Texas Roadhouse. Never been to one though, so I don't know what you're talking about with the bread.

We do have a place called O'Charley's that I've been to, and the bread there is so good that I'd be happy just to make that my meal, along with their honey butter.


----------



## corinowalk

Texas Roadhouse has a honey-cinnamon butter. Its aaaaah-mazing. Love it!

I am a total carnivore. Texas Roadhouse is a carnivores dream!

I have a friend who is a GM at an O'Charleys. She loves it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

We had Roadhouse Grill, is that the same thing? They closed.  They were always busy but I guess they did not make as much as the company wanted them to so they closed them.


*AB snags all the yummy cheddar biscuits and hides them and runs off.


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Hunter, you've never had a tuna steak? I rank that right up there with a good salmon or swordfish steak. Drool!
> 
> I adore the Cheddar Bay biscuits, but I'm not going to let them get in the way of good seafood.



Oops I meant to say canned tuna. Fresh Tuna is yummy! Can't hack the canned stuff especially in those lovely tuna surprise casseroles (BLECHJ)


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Cori, I don't like to cover up the taste of my seafood, so I've never been a fan of blackened anything.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of lobster. In fact, I'm rather 'meh' about it.
> 
> Crab meat now, get outta my way!
> 
> One of my very favorite dishes is flounder stuffed with crab imperial. Food of the gods!
> 
> I do like me a Snickers bar now and again, too.




Yummy crab...... 
Gotta go find me some crab. Hmm lets see when The Boathouse's crabfest is... Ahhh September... oohhhh can't wait.

Not a big fan of the lobster though


----------



## Jake and Dai

Alwaysbehind said:


> *AB snags all the yummy cheddar biscuits and hides them and runs off.


*chases after AB yelling "I want my cheddar biscuits!!!!"*


----------



## Speed Racer

Jake, when you catch her, I want a couple of those!


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh Corino, I LOVE me some Texas Roadhouse. Never get to eat there though, because we always have the kids with us and the line is always out the door and around the block, and they would not be able to wait that long to eat. That bread is the stuff fantasies are made of. Hmm, the hubby's birthday is coming up in a few weeks and the grandparents will have the kids. I have now decided where to take him!


----------



## apachiedragon

I believe you on seafood being healthy, SR. I put tuna in my mac and cheese so I can claim it's healthier when I don't feel like cooking real food...


----------



## Jake and Dai

Speed Racer said:


> Jake, when you catch her, I want a couple of those!


Sure! Unlike AB...I'm happy to share! As long as I get at least 3...no wait, 4.

:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Not telling you where I hid them. :twisted:

And no, those are not crumbs on my shirt. Um... they are....um..... not crumbs.... um......dandruff, bad dandruff. Yea. That is it. Bad dandruff.
Not crumbs. 


Hunter, thanks for the idea. I think I will make Tuna noodle casserole for dinner tonight. Yum.



For the record, you can make them at home. Use the Bisquick normal biscuit recipe and toss in some garlic salt and cheddar cheese and plop them on a cookie sheet.


----------



## corinowalk

Yup...its actually not the biscuit that makes it good. Those are simple. Its just a basic scoop biscuit. The part that turns it into crack is the scampi butter they put on them. Thats what makes them yummy!

Texas Roadhouse is the yummiest though. Love that bread and their steaks. Mmmm.

As far as health food goes...seafood is actually pretty decent. An entire 1 1/4 chick Lobster has only 45 calories...without the butter. On the other hand, 10 shrimp scampi only has 130 calories...butter included. Most fish is low calorie and either low or no fat. Snow crab? 80 calories.


----------



## smrobs

There are Texas Roadhouses in Penn.? Wow, I kinda had figured them as just a Texas thing LOL. I would kill for their bread but my absolute fave is the dark brown bread from Outback. ''''


----------



## Jake and Dai

I think there is a Texas Roadhouse in Stroudsburg PA. If it's the place I am thinking of, went there once and it truly was yummy!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, we have Texas Roadhouse. Never been to one though, so I don't know what you're talking about with the bread.
> 
> We do have a place called O'Charley's that I've been to, and the bread there is so good that I'd be happy just to make that my meal, along with their honey butter.


Oh, oh, oh!! O'Charleys, there is one in Indianapolis, went there once about 5 years ago, and still to this DAY have dreams about their bread. Drool. And their clam chowder is phenomenal.

Many restaurants are seving fish tacos these days, but they are NOT the same thing. Many places are serving them as just fried fish fingers on a tortilla with normal taco fixin's. Nothing like at all! I grew up being able to run down to Ensenada and buy 8 tacos for a dollar right off the pier. They are unbelievable creations. They use thresher shark (a throw away fish that gets caught in the nets - almost impossible to get anywhere for purchase outside the Baja/CA area) lightly battered and fried, on a corn tortilla with a sauce made out of mayo and buttermilk, sliced raw cabbage, and guacamole. OMG heaven.


----------



## Indyhorse

Texas Roadhouse is one of the few places I really, REALLY like their steak. You order rare, and you get what you ask for!

Plus their margaritas are woooooonderful. :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

I have heard they are good I just can't seem to get past those two words together Fish and Taco.


----------



## corinowalk

They do have great margaritas! We have one right here in Greensburg and its amazing. Love it!


----------



## smrobs

Every time I hear fish taco I think if something vulgar that the guys used to joke about in junior high :?. Ever since then, those two words together just kinda turn my stomach. Not that I like fish anyway. Ew.


----------



## Delfina

Fish tacos are YUMMY! Not the awful fish stick, taco wannabes, the real ones!

My In-Laws had a 42ft yacht in CA, hubby and I used to go deep sea fishing with them all the time. My father-in-law would de-bone, fillet and be cooking our fish within minutes of it being caught. He ended up selling the boat and we moved away from CA, I haven't had any good fish since then.


----------



## Amarea

Texas Roadhouse... YUM!!! Making me hungry over here LOL


----------



## Amarea

Indyhorse said:


> Oh, oh, oh!! O'Charleys, there is one in Indianapolis, went there once about 5 years ago, and still to this DAY have dreams about their bread. Drool. And their clam chowder is phenomenal.


One on Lima Road too Indy  And free kids meals!


----------



## tempest

Has anyone on here every had Chico's Tacos?


----------



## smrobs

No (too far out of my area) but I have heard they are the most amazing, scrum-diddly-umpsious taco's ever made.


----------



## tempest

That's what I've heard too. I should probably check them out to see if that's true.


----------



## Indyhorse

Amarea said:


> One on Lima Road too Indy  And free kids meals!


WHAT??!!?? Are you serious? I lived in FW for 2 years and failed to notice that?? *facepalm* I always thought the closest one was Kokomo/Carmel area. We are so going!!


----------



## Amarea

I am SOOO game! They have the BEST Prime Rib Pasta!


----------



## Hunter65

smrobs said:


> Every time I hear fish taco I think if something vulgar that the guys used to joke about in junior high :?. Ever since then, those two words together just kinda turn my stomach. Not that I like fish anyway. Ew.



Im with you smrobs. Though I do like fish


----------



## Indyhorse

You ladies have dirty minds **** I'd NEVER think of such a rude, vulgar thing :twisted:


----------



## Amarea

*cough cough* bullpoop *cough cough* hehe


----------



## Indyhorse

Shhhhhh! Don't ruin my classy image :rofl:


----------



## smrobs

*sneezeSNEEZE*

Indy, I am allergic to bullcrap LOL.


----------



## Amarea

smrobs said:


> *sneezeSNEEZE*
> 
> Indy, I am allergic to bullcrap LOL.


LMFAO! You just made me spit pop all over my laptop!


----------



## Indyhorse

Awww.....ya'll are mean to me. :hide: Tee-hee-hee


----------



## Amarea

**** I just made myself spit pop everywhere again because when I re-read my post I thought I typo'd and wrote POOP instead of POP! Wow I need my eyes checked or something LOL!


----------



## corinowalk

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Indyhorse

Mmmmm, the title of another thread on the forums here made me think of In N Out Burger in California.....yum....yet another drool-worthy foodplace that has never made it anywhere near Indiana :-(


----------



## corinowalk

**** Indy! Must you bring up in-and-out! It was my breakfast lunch and dinner when I lived in CA! Between inandout and carlsjr...sheesh. I should have been a whale! 

Don't worry...here in PA we just got our first Sonic. Were pretty far behind the times!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

must correct you. Parelli doesnt say to smack your horse in the face if they don't back up. I use to do parelli but then it got to crazy expensive etc.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

i own the old parelli level one and I admit it was boring, but level two was actually interesting.


----------



## Indyhorse

Seriously, how can you click page 1 of a thread and fail to notice there are _*127* more pages_ to that thread??


----------



## Delfina

127 WAY more interesting pages too!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Hey, but none of those 127 pages tell us just how interesting the level II DVDs are...so.... :wink:


I have never heard of In and Out ..... Strange name for a food place. Add that to the fish taco and we can be very not PG here.



Back to the food type fish tacos (I was going to say edible but then figured that did not work to distinguish the edible type compared to any other theories one might have.)

Breaded fish product (broken into bits I assume) and what goes into my taco shell?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Diverting from the fish taco subject for a moment...

DH and I went to Ruby Tuesdays last night and they had a "new" menu. Lo and behold they had cheesey garlic biscuits. So even though I'm trying to eat better I just had to try them. They were...meh...

Kind of sweet tasting, tiny and not worth the calories IMHO. Give me a classic fat and calorie laden RL biscuit any day!!!!!

Oh...the crab cake was pretty good though. hehehehehe

I now return you to your regularly scheduled program on fish tacos.

Carry on...


----------



## Hunter65

Parelli? Oh yeah THAT'S what this thread was about


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

The Squirrel Faced One? :lol: I didn't know we were still talking about him? I thought we were on to more mutually enjoyable topics, like garlic butter biscuits?


----------



## Speed Racer

Please, y'all are ruining my enjoyment of a good thread with mention of the Mustachioed One. :-x

I've _heard_ of In & Out Burger, but it reminds me too much of that movie with the same name. I snicker every time I hear it.

We have Five Guys, which have fantastic burgers and hand cut fries. Yum!


----------



## corinowalk

We just got a 5 guys a few months ago. I haven't been there yet but I've heard its pretty good. I am so completly over burgers. My new job sucks!


----------



## Speed Racer

Why? Where do you work?


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> **** Indy! Must you bring up in-and-out! It was my breakfast lunch and dinner when I lived in CA! Between inandout and carlsjr...sheesh. I should have been a whale!
> 
> Don't worry...here in PA we just got our first Sonic. Were pretty far behind the times!


Our fanciest restaurant is called Fatz. Yeah.


----------



## Jake and Dai

corinowalk said:


> We just got a 5 guys a few months ago. I haven't been there yet but I've heard its pretty good. I am so completly over burgers. My new job sucks!


I went to a 5 Guys in an airport a while back and it was a great burger for a fast food burger!

Cori...I keep thinking you're talking about east PA because I've seen a 5 Guys and a Sonic crop up right over the river from me!


----------



## Regan7312

wow this thread has gotton long :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh Im a western PA girl. Near Pittsburgh.

I started at Red Robin a few weeks ago and while the food is good...its certainly not the job I am used to!


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'all PA people are responsible for Sheetz, too.

I'd never seen one except there, and now they've crept over the borders and are inundating the east coast.

I don't care how fancy those gas stations get, I'm not ordering food! You can call it MTO or something else cutesy, but it's still _gas station food._

Yeah, I'm weird. I'm also old, and remember when water wasn't sold as a beverage. Even as a kid, when I was thirsty I wanted water, so my folks had to carry a cooler with bottles of water from home for me when we went on road trips.


----------



## smrobs

SR, you would hate visiting me then. Unless you want to drive 20 miles, the only eating place to go to is our local gas station/quick stop/restaurant/grocery store/liquor store called Perk's.

Nobody wants to open a real restaurant in a town of 400 people LOL. I guess they think they won't get enough business.


----------



## Speed Racer

Smrobs, I already live somewhere that the nearest 'real' food place is 20 miles away. 

We have two of those gas station/deli/convenience stores within 3 miles of where I live, and nothing else. Except for gas and the occasional soda, I don't frequent them. The deli areas look like they haven't been cleaned in millenia. :shock:


----------



## corinowalk

My brother lived his life by this motto "If sheetz doesn't have it...you don't need it" 

I love Sheetz. There is one on the way to the barn and I always stop there to grab a sandwich before I head out for the day. They are actually pretty good. Not like the salmonella (sp?) laden sandwiches you usually find in a gas station.

I wish I lived that far away from restaurants and such. But then again...I would probably be out of work. :"(


----------



## apachiedragon

The only problem I have with Sheetz is there is TOO much good stuff to eat. I can never make up my mind...


----------



## barrelracer892

What is Sheetz?


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> My brother lived his life by this motto "If sheetz doesn't have it...you don't need it"(


I live by the exact same motto, except replace 'Sheetz' with 'Walmart'. 

Barrel, Sheetz is a ombination gas station/food service destination. Here's a definition by the company:

http://www.sheetz.com/main/about/definition.cfm


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> I live by the exact same motto, except replace 'Sheetz' with 'Walmart'.
> 
> Barrel, Sheetz is combination gas station/food service destination. Here's a definition by the company:
> 
> Sheetz Official Site :: Definition of a Sheetz


Oh! That's cool! Those sandwiches on the website are making me hungry...
Our Wally World doesn't have crap. They don't even have the kind of deodorant I use! The best one I know of is about thirty minutes away, so when I really need something I go to that one.


----------



## corinowalk

Don't let SR lead you astray. Sheetz is amazing. The food is good! The coffee is better! I lived on their fries while I was pregnant with my daughter and she is SUPER smart so there must be something in the fries! LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, listen to Cori and not me. She's the one who ate paste as a child.... :rofl: :wink:

Barrel, _regular_ Wally Worlds don't have crap, but the _Super _Wally Worlds can be amazing. They're not even building the regular ones anymore, since the Super stores are doing so well.

There are some small things I can't find there, but for the most part I do all my shopping there. Hey, where else can you grocery shop, electronics shop, pet food shop, cleaning supplies shop, clothing shop, _and_ get your oil changed and tires rotated? 

Yeah, I know I'm supporting the evil, corporate giants of industry, but dang, when you're on a budget Wally World generally has the best prices and it's one stop shopping. The only place with better prices is Goodwill, and they don't carry groceries!


----------



## corinowalk

I was delicious! I'm sure you have a few skeletons rattling around in that closet...lets just give it a shake SR! LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh honey, I have plenty of skeletons. So many in fact, that I can't actually fit any clothes into my closets! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I need a wing on my house to fit all my skeletons! Good thing my SO doesn't go poking around in there...I think he would die of shock!


----------



## barrelracer892

SR, our Wally World is a "super" one. Built brand new, just last year. It's puny! Don't get me wrong, I love Wally World, but this one is a sorry excuse for one! Ingles (our grocery chain) has more items. What's really weird is that there's a Subway in it when there's already another one in the same town. Blairsville's population is 700. WTF? Put a Taco Bell or something we really need in there! 

Corino, when you shake SR's closet don't let any skeletons touch me! There's no telling what she's done with them... eww! :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> Blairsville's population is 700. WTF? Put a Taco Bell or something we really need in there!


ZOMG, you live in Blairsville?! That's where my SO is from! :shock:

We're planning a trip 'down south' sometime this fall to see his kinfolk, and then drive to Florida and see mine. 

His mother, brother, and sister still live in Blairsville. Dang, it really _is_ a small world!

Now don't you go worryin' about what I done did to my skeletons. They was put in bleach water a good long time, so's there ain't no germity-germs left on 'em no how! :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> ZOMG, you live in Blairsville?! That's where my SO is from! :shock:
> 
> We're planning a trip 'down south' sometime this fall to see his kinfolk, and then drive to Florida and see mine.
> 
> His mother, brother, and sister still live in Blairsville. Dang, it really _is_ a small world!
> 
> Now don't you go worryin' about what I done did to my skeletons. They was put in bleach water a good long time, so's there ain't no germity-germs left on 'em no how! :wink:


 
Holy crap I was fixin to say it's a small world, but you beat me to it! :lol: You should come see me :]. Leave your skeletons at home though... :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

I am within driving distance to 4 walmarts...like 10 minutes driving distance. Its actually kind of annoying. They all have different things. And different prices.


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> Holy crap I was fixin to say it's a small world, but you beat me to it! :lol: You should come see me :]. Leave your skeletons at home though... :twisted:


No worries; they won't fit in the rental car anyway. 

I'll let you know when we decide what week we're driving down.

Dan has a lot of stories about growing up on a farm. They were really and truly dirt poor, raised their own food, and their mother sewed their clothes.

They didn't even have indoor plumbin' until he was a teenager. :shock:

Apparently, his mother still doesn't have A/C, which is why I told him we'll go down _after_ summer is over. :wink:

My 'rents live in FL and have always had A/C, so it doesn't really matter what time of year we visit_ them_.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Did everyone forget that I asked how to actually make my very own fish taco at home? Hellllooo people. I am waiting. 

*taps finger on desk





Jake and Dai said:


> DH and I went to Ruby Tuesdays last night and they had a "new" menu. Lo and behold they had cheesey garlic biscuits. So even though I'm trying to eat better I just had to try them. They were...meh...
> 
> Kind of sweet tasting, tiny and not worth the calories IMHO. Give me a classic fat and calorie laden RL biscuit any day!!!!!


How does one justify something called a cheesy garlic biscuit being sweet? That is just wrong. Ever so wrong.





corinowalk said:


> *I was delicious!* I'm sure you have a few skeletons rattling around in that closet...lets just give it a shake SR! LOL


(Emphasis mine)

Does that mean you are no longer delicious? How long did this delicious phase last?


----------



## corinowalk

OH I am still delicious. Theres just more to admire these days! LOL

Just ask the skeletons how delicious I am. 90% of them know! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Shall I have your skeletons talk to my skeletons?


----------



## smrobs

Okay, this thread is starting to get a bit creepy :?. Now I'm gonna have nightmares about skeletons chasing me and people made of cheesy garlic biscuits LOL.


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> No worries; they won't fit in the rental car anyway.
> 
> I'll let you know when we decide what week we're driving down.
> 
> Dan has a lot of stories about growing up on a farm. They were really and truly dirt poor, raised their own food, and their mother sewed their clothes.
> 
> They didn't even have indoor plumbin' until he was a teenager. :shock:
> 
> Apparently, his mother still doesn't have A/C, which is why I told him we'll go down _after_ summer is over. :wink:
> 
> My 'rents live in FL and have always had A/C, so it doesn't really matter what time of year we visit_ them_.


Ohh then he's local! Yeah, there are quite a few people around here with those stories. I most likely know him or his family, or am even related. Seriously though, tell me when you're coming down. Come take a trail ride at Trackrock with me! Definitely wait til fall, the leaves are super pretty :]. Definitely much cooler too! October would be the best time.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

SR, can I come on your fancy vacation too? Sounds like fun.

Smrobs, will the skeletons being eating cheesy biscuits? If so, will they be good cheesy biscuits or too small slightly sweet style?


Fish tacos? Crumbled fish sticks and what? Do you put refried beans in them?


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> Ohh then he's local! Yeah, there are quite a few people around here with those stories. I most likely know him or his family, or am even related.


Yes ma'am, born and raised in Blairsville. 

His last name is Breedlove; I don't know his mother's remarried name or his sister's married name.

Always, I don't know how to make a fish taco, but I DON'T think you make them with crumbled fish sticks and refried beans. Blech! :-x


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Yes ma'am, born and raised in Blairsville.
> 
> His last name is Breedlove; I don't know his mother's remarried name or his sister's married name.
> 
> Always, I don't know how to make a fish taco, but I DON'T think you make them with crumbled fish sticks and refried beans. Blech! :-x


I love locals  Too many tourists that drive slow are moving here and building up the sides of the mountains.
I'm related to Breedloves. Ask him if he has any relation to a Shelly Breedlove. I'm a Dyer. He'll recognize that name for sure.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Always, I don't know how to make a fish taco, but I DON'T think you make them with crumbled fish sticks and refried beans. Blech! :-x


Do I have to start a whole new thread about how to make fish tacos?

I am just waiting for input. I want to try them.


----------



## barrelracer892

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do I have to start a whole new thread about how to make fish tacos?
> 
> I am just waiting for input. I want to try them.


My boyfriend's neighbor made shrimp tacos with refried beans, cream cheese, and some other crap that I'm not sure what it was...
It was AWESOME though!


----------



## corinowalk

AB, lets get our skeletons together and they can eat cheesy biscuits at RL...since thats where most of my nightmares come from anyways! LOL

I love the small world stories. It happens so often!


----------



## apachiedragon

I've never had fish tacos, but found a 5 star recipe for them on the food network.

Fish Tacos Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> I love locals  Too many tourists that drive slow are moving here and building up the sides of the mountains.
> I'm related to Breedloves. Ask him if he has any relation to a Shelly Breedlove. I'm a Dyer. He'll recognize that name for sure.


I'll ask him. I'm sure he does. He tells me all about these people, and since I've never met them I just smile, nod, and make a few appropriate sounds. :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> I'll ask him. I'm sure he does. He tells me all about these people, and since I've never met them I just smile, nod, and make a few appropriate sounds. :wink:


:lol: Well maybe you won't have to smile and nod anymore once you meet all of them! When you come be sure to check out the POS Wally World. You'll see what I'm talking about when I say it has nothing in it.


----------



## Indyhorse

AB, I'll type up my dad's recipe, it was very authentic, although he did deep fry the shark in a wok lol Gonna take me a bit to find it though!


----------



## smrobs

Alwaysbehind said:


> Smrobs, will the skeletons being eating cheesy biscuits? If so, will they be good cheesy biscuits or too small slightly sweet style?


Nope, the skeletons are too busy clattering after me in that goofy looking run that they have. Of course they would have to be the good biscuits. If I want my biscuits sweet, I'll put honey on them LOL. Now, homemade sweet rolls are a whole other deal. My grandma made the best sweet rolls. I would quite literally take on an army just to be able to eat one of hers again. I have the recipe but it just isn't the same, she didn't measure anything, it was always a pinch of this or a smidgen of that and I am not talented enough to cook that way.:-(


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> AB, I'll type up my dad's recipe, it was very authentic, although he did deep fry the shark in a wok lol Gonna take me a bit to find it though!


Hugs Indy WAY too hard! 
Does the happy dance too.


----------



## corinowalk

All this fish taco talk makes me want chicken tacos...buffalo chicken tacos...mmmm


----------



## smrobs

Now _that_ sounds deelish. Mmmm, now I'm craving some Buffalo Wild Wings. They have the most amazing garlic buffalo sauce '''


----------



## corinowalk

My fav of all time is buffalo chicken pizza. MmmMmmmMMmm


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> My fav of all time is buffalo chicken pizza. MmmMmmmMMmm


Yum!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

All the wally worlds up here have mcdonalds in them YUCK! Unless they are a superstore they are all laid out the same and pretty much have the same stuff - until you leave the city then they seem to have stuff that relates to the area.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The super wallyworld near me has a subway.

And none of that stuff SR said was so good. Scrapple or whatever it is called. I looked on two different visits. I even asked her where they keep it in the store to be sure I was looking in the right department.

No paste an no scrapple..... so not fair.


----------



## Indyhorse

AB, we only have Subways in our Wally worlds too. I have honestly not asked them where they keep their scrapple though. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

It's all McDonalds around here :? Gross. Hunter, you are lucky all yours are laid out basically the same LOL. In Amarillo, there were like 4 and every one was laid out differently. What I could find straight away in one, I would have to search for for hours in the others. Then I move back up here and the one wallyworld within driving distance is completely different than any of those in Amarillo. It gets frustrating when you go in with a list of 6 items you need but walk out with a $300 receipt because you kept finding more stuff you wanted while you looked for what you really needed LOL.


----------



## Indyhorse

AB, here was my dad's recipe. Hoping this will cut and paste!

Fish Tacos ​
As with most Mexican dishes, Fish Tacos are a mingling of many
flavors.
This recipe is a combination of the two best that I've
come across, one from San Felipe and one from Ensenada.

Garnishes
Shredded Cabbage. Yes, cabbage, not lettuce.
Chopped Tomato - Quarter-inch cubes.
Chopped Cilantro. (aka, Chinese Parsley, Fresh Coriander)Chop leaves and stems.
Chopped Green Onion.
Thinly sliced Radishes.
Thinned Mayonnaise - Approximately one part mayonnaise to
one part milk and a little parsley.
Limes. Cut in eighths.
Fresh Salsa. Use your favorite, hot is good.

Batter
One Cup Flour
Half tsp. Baking Powder
A good pinch (almost a quarter tsp.) of Salt, Pepper, and
Oregano.
One tsp. Yellow Mustard. (Like French's or Morehouse.)
One Egg.
Half Cup of Water.

Fish

Firm Fish - Thresher Shark is best where you can get it, Swordfish or Albacore real good.
Peeled Medium Shrimp are also real good.

The frozen fish fillets, about an inch thick, from the Price Club
work great.

Thaw slightly, trim off skin, cut in quarter inch
wide slices.

Dip fish or shrimp in the batter and fry in hot oil
(I use a wok) until crispy golden brown. Drain on paper towels.
Warm or nuke Corn Tortillas.

Put one or two pieces of fish or shrimp on a warm corn tortilla,
add a bit of all the garnishes, about a tablespoon of thinned
mayonnaise, and squeeze on the juice of one of the lime pieces.
Roll the tortilla and enjoy.

Steve Williams


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I think I have exactly None of those ingredients in my house. Laugh.

Time to make my shopping list for this weekend I guess.

Thank you!



Now you guys can go off and talk about whatever you want.... I am happy.... I know how to make fish tacos.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> And none of that stuff SR said was so good. Scrapple or whatever it is called. I looked on two different visits. I even asked her where they keep it in the store to be sure I was looking in the right department.


Blame that oversight on y'all's Yankee buyers. Wally World is based out of Arkansas, so of course all our southern ones have scrapple. **** Yankees, don't know what's good! :twisted:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Yay! Fish Tacos!

(I'm a bit behind)


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I knew it would happen.

I mentioned on the way home that I had a new recipe I wanted to try. When I said fish tacos my husband made the most horrendous faces. He says he will not even try them. No way, no how.



Silly man!


----------



## Jake and Dai

My hubby wouldn't eat them either if I made them. But I'm going to make them anyway...he can just fend for himself one night!

And tho I love him dearly, it will pay him back for all that stir fry tofu crap he makes that I won't eat. (He's big on healthy eathing).


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Stir fry tofu..... silly man. Fish tacos sound tons better than that.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You guys are all way nicer than me. I tell the bf what I'm cooking and if he's hungry he eats it or finds something else to eat. Of course, he's like a human garbage disposal. Only thing he really won't eat is a salad. Figures he's as skinny as a rail too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MN Tigerstripes said:


> You guys are all way nicer than me. I tell the bf what I'm cooking and if he's hungry he eats it or finds something else to eat.


Um...that is what fend for himself means. I make dinner. If he does not like what I made he can make his own food.

I believe that is what Jake meant too (with the fend for himself comment).

I most certainly will not cook two meals.


----------



## Indyhorse

Ahhh, that's something I don't miss about being in a relationship for sure - picky eaters! My ex liked to complain about anything I cooked (and I'm a good cook!) yet he wouldn't get off his lazy butt to cook himself. He seriously complained about my scrambled eggs one....um seriously? They're scrambled eggs! In fact he wouldn't get off his lazy butt to do much of anything. Thus why he is "ex" lol My 6 year old will eat anything I plunk down in front of him. It's only when he goes to other people's houses eating becomes an issue :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My nephew is like that. He will not eat anything that his father did not make. Nothing at all. Well, except cookies and ice cream and such. Even getting him to eat at a restaurant is hard.


Funny story to go along with your scrambled eggs story.

I was making french toast one morning. I had bought a really nice loaf of crusty bread at Wegmans and was making nice thick french toast.

The hubby person came into the kitchen and said something along the lines of me cheating, he used to make real french toast.

I tried not to slap him and asked him politely 'what am I doing that is not real french toast?'. His answer.....

He used real eggs.

I had used egg beaters in an attempt to make french toast a little more healthy (yes, I am fooling myself in the grand scheme of things, but heck, I tried). Me not physically cracking the eggs into a bowl some how makes my french toast not real I guess.


----------



## corinowalk

My Bobby will eat anything. Anything. I can cook...i just prefer not to. One time I cooked pasta with red sauce and ground italian sausage. He complained about it. Poor fella didn't get a meal cooked for him for a month. 

My kids are pretty good eaters. We already talked about the brussel sprouts! Both of them will try just about anything. The still prefer 'toddler' food like mac n cheese, butter noodles, chicken fingers.


----------



## Speed Racer

So Always, does this mean your hubby makes 'real' French Toast?

To me, that would be growing the wheat, harvesting and threshing it to get the grain, then grinding the grain himself to make flour.

Once the flour is ground, making that into bread loaves, which he'll need to cook on a wood stove. No cheating and using a kitchen oven!

The yeast for the loaves he'll be allowed to buy, since it's a specialty product and not easy to grow and process.

Of course, you'll need a cow for the milk and butter, which he'll have to hand churn, and chickens for the eggs. Oh, and let's not forget sugar cane for powdered sugar, which will also need to be crushed, dried, and then ground.

Since he wants everything 'real', he'll also have to make his own maple syrup by tapping into trees and then boiling down the sap. If he prefers peanut butter instead of syrup, he'll need to grind his own home grown peanuts for that.

So yeah, I'm not thinking Mr. AB has a clue what constitutes 'real' French Toast. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

He is male. He is right (in his dream world).

And no. He cooks pretty much Nothing. At. All anymore.

Grrrr!

He used to cook at least once per week. Usually twice. 

Now, nothing.


Heck, when I was still teaching dog obedience and getting home after 10pm, when we were first married I would come home to a hot meal. The last year I was doing that I would come home with him hungry wondering what I was going to cook. (I realize that is not late for some people, we get up at 4am so it is late for us, hence the annoyance.)


Lately he has been making his own breakfast of eggs, ham and toast. Egg beaters, already cubed ham and a slice of bread into the toaster oven.

Sigh.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm in BED by 10:00 p.m. and won't eat after 8:00 p.m., so yeah, that's late for me too!

I get up at 5:30 a.m. and am at work by 8:30 a.m. It takes me 45 minutes to drive to work, so the rest of the time is spent feeding all the critters, making the bed, making my lunch, and getting ready to go to work.


----------



## corinowalk

Bobby has gotten way better at cooking. When we met, he could barely cook ramen.

On his Christmas list last year (yes, we make lists...were lame) he wanted cook books. Now between him and my 'spare husband' they cook the majority of the meals. They also do the majority of the laundry and quite a bit of cleaning. Between the two...the only thing they don't do well is clean the bathroom!


ETA: while I **** around on the computer...Bobby is changing a diaper and my spare hubby is cooking breakfast...FRENCH TOAST!


----------



## apachiedragon

AB, I feel like if I put any effort into it AT ALL, it is cooking. I don't care if I'm opening a can and dumping it in a bowl to nuke for a minute, I heated it up, therefore I cooked. If he doesn't like it, he can bite me, hahaha. I warned him when we were dating that I hate to cook. I can do it, but I hate it, and I'm the world's worst planner, so nothing is ever thawed and I never have all the stuff I need. (Thank goodness there is a Food Lion 2 miles from my house). He on the other hand, is very talented in the kitchen, and enjoys doing it, when he takes the time. So I figure, if he wants something better than what I'm making, he can get off his **** and do it his own self!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I want a spare hubby..how does one get one of those....


----------



## Jake and Dai

My hubby will cook...I just don't always like what he makes. So it's kind of flipped around where he cooks and if I don't like it, I fend for myself.

I like red meat and potatoes, he likes chicken, tofu and roasted veg.

So when he makes the tofu stuff, I usually haul out a bag of multi grain Tostitos, Green Mtn. salsa, add some chopped onions and cilantro, sprinkle some cheese on top and chow down. I could live on that! yum!

But he does make a crazy good french toast.


----------



## barrelracer892

My bf thinks that EVERYTHING tastes delicious, and it's even better if either his mom or I cook it. One day when I have kids, I sure hope they don't turn out to be picky eaters like me. If I have a craving for a certain food it's hard to eat anything else at that time. I'm awful.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oooops missed the "fend for himself". That's what I get for trying to respond before any coffee.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, must have caffeine in what ever form you like best before reading something so in depth (snicker) as this thread.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, lately I need some sort of caffiene before I even get up in the morning. It'd be perfect if the pot was right next to the bed and I could talk the bf into starting it and giving me a cup while I lay there.  Somehow I don't think he will go for that! 

I was down to 1 cup of tea a day earlier this summer. Now I'm up to 24 oz in the morning, 12 oz in the afternoon, and maybe a Monster Moca Loca thrown in. And I'm still tired half the time.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Coffee makers with timers are one of the world's greatest inventions IMHO. If I don't have a coffee within about 15 minutes of waking up, I get extremely cranky. It's really not pretty.


----------



## Speed Racer

I have one 16 oz. cup of coffee a day, and I stay away from soda.

I learned long ago when I was commuting from the Maryland suburbs into Washington D.C., that having coffee _before_ you get in the car to drive to work is a Very Bad Idea. 

Getting stuck in a monster traffic jam is bad enough, but add having to pee so bad it hurts while being stuck in that traffic jam is very much like being in the outer rings of Hell. 

So I wait until I get to work to have my one cup of coffee.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yeah I'm an idiot though and I voluntarily go to my bf's house everynight. 10 mins from my (parent's) house, so I have to wake up, get dressed, drive 10 mins home. THEN I get the coffee and just sit for a minute or so (usually on HF while half asleep). 

After about 20 mins I start to become human. In the winter the cold wakes me up, so I don't need caffiene as much.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL SR, been there although the traffic probably wasn't as bad. When I would drive to the U in the morning I had my pee break gas stations. I always stopped, whether I had to pee or not. If I didn't it was a sure bet that I would have to pee right when I was stuck in traffic far away from any exit.

Now work is only 15 mins away, but I bring my niece to daycare so I still have to spend an hour in the car.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm 40 to 45 minutes from work and there's hardly ever any traffic, so although it probably _wouldn't_ be an issue, it'd be just my luck that would be the day there's a massive 30 car pileup with several semis involved, and the road would be closed for hours. :lol:


----------



## barrelracer892

Coffee, soda, and pretty much anything but water KILLS my stomach and my stomach hurts no matter what kind of food I put in it. And I love coffee...  Freakin' sucks.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh its awesome! I totally see the draw of polygamy! 

My spare hubby is my hubbys uncle. He ran into some life issues a few years back and had a pretty crappy addiction. 3 turns in rehab and hes a new man. Problem is, his credit is so hosed he cant even get a crappy efficiancy...and we needed a babysitter! LOL Scotty is amazing...he never sits still! Constantly cleaning or working on something. If I didn't like having him around so much, I would be trying to set him up with someone!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I rarely drink soda, it's just too sweet and I don't like the bubbles. Only thing I like bubbles in is champagne


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Oh its awesome! I totally see the draw of polygamy!


In your case, it would polyandry, not polygamy. Polyandry is a woman with more than one husband. Polygamy means a man has more than one wife. 

I'd hate to be polygamous, but you might be able to talk me into being polyandrous! :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Even the smell of coffee makes me want to puke.

I am a diet caffeine free cola girl. I had to give up caffeine a while ago. Sometimes I have some tea with caffeine in it, but not very often.


----------



## barrelracer892

The only tea I can drink is decaffeinated, but I do put a big cup of sugar in it when I make half a gallon :]. Digestive enzymes and prilosec are my bestest friends.


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Oh its awesome! I totally see the draw of polygamy!
> 
> My spare hubby is my hubbys uncle. He ran into some life issues a few years back and had a pretty crappy addiction. 3 turns in rehab and hes a new man. Problem is, his credit is so hosed he cant even get a crappy efficiancy...and we needed a babysitter! LOL Scotty is amazing...he never sits still! Constantly cleaning or working on something. If I didn't like having him around so much, I would be trying to set him up with someone!



I want one!!!


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh I like the polyandry! It works for me! The only thing I don't do is go on dates and sleep with him...then again...I dont do that much with my poor hubby either! LOL


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> I want one!!!


Hes awesome! I call him my 'manny'. The kids adore him. He works with my hubby for cheap. Cleans the house. Hes amazing at laundry. 

I think of him like a project horse! I got him cheap and untrained. Ill sell him off once his training is complete and I've got no use for him!


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Hes awesome! I call him my 'manny'. The kids adore him. He works with my hubby for cheap. Cleans the house. Hes amazing at laundry.
> 
> I think of him like a project horse! I got him cheap and untrained. Ill sell him off once his training is complete and I've got no use for him!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> Hes awesome! I call him my 'manny'. The kids adore him. He works with my hubby for cheap. Cleans the house. Hes amazing at laundry.
> 
> I think of him like a project horse! I got him cheap and untrained. Ill sell him off once his training is complete and I've got no use for him!


Which will probably be never...considering there's always a use for housekeepers and babysitters :wink: LOL!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh yes! I shall keep my little celler dweller as long as possible. He really is just too nice to go to waste though! 

Oh and as far as the caffine convo....If I dont have a pot of coffee a day...im useless. I just can't go on. I set my pot every night before I go to bed. We go through a ton of coffee in our house as everyone likes to drink atleast a pot. 1 kid = a cup of coffee to keep up. 2 kids = a pot of coffee to keep up.


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> Oh yes! I shall keep my little celler dweller as long as possible. He really is just too nice to go to waste though!


Celler dweller.....




:rofl:

Did you come up with that yourself?! I love it!! I'll have to mention that term to the bf's parents. They had one.


----------



## corinowalk

My dad actually started calling my younger sister that as she is going to live with them for-ev-ER. And since Scotty has taken up residence in my spider infested basement...a Celler Dweller he is!


----------



## Speed Racer

My parents don't have a cellar, but I consider my nephew Joe a cellar troll because he lives with them and closes himself up in his bedroom when he's not at work. Freak.

If you look up the definition of creepy nerd loser in the dictionary, you'll see a picture of him. :-x

He gives me the heebie-jeebies. Fat, rarely bathes, has stringy hair and a neck beard, and plays on-line games ALL THE TIME. He won't even eat with them; he'll just drag cheezy poofs and a soda back into his troll cave and keep playing on-line. I'm surprised he even gets off the computer to take a bathroom break. Probably wears Depends. Uck.

He's my oldest brother's son, who also happens to live with my folks. At least Owen is there to take care of our parents. Joe is pretty much nothing but a sweaty, dirty, nasty waste of space.

Can you tell I'm not fond of him? :twisted:


----------



## Indyhorse

SpeedRacer, ugh I know the type well! Some of my brother's friends are like that. Seriously creepy.

My brother would hide when their are strangers around, but he comes out and socializes with the family normally.

Cori, I'm with you on the pot+ a day of coffee. Growing up my teenage years in Seattle, coffee addiction seemed to be a regional requirement. 

These days I generally consume at least a pot a day, with the addition usually of at least one espresso from my trusty ol' stove-top moka pot!

That being said though, I almost NEVER drink soda.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Cool! More soda for me! I like that.


SR, is this nephew an adult? Geez.


----------



## barrelracer892

SR, your nephew sounds similar to the guy in this video. Without the hairy neck beard and everything though. Freakin' gross!


----------



## Jake and Dai

SR...he sounds like one of those creepy characters from one of the crazy computer-takes-over-the-world kind of books I read. But one who does not have the redeeming quality of saving the world from the takeover computer. Yikes!

"Basement philosopher" is a term we came up with for a guy my daughter was dating. All he did was sit in his basement and rail about how everyone was 'beneath' him. Which I never understood 'cos he was in the _basement!_

Luckily they are no longer dating. She came to her senses and remembered there is a whole wide world out there to explore and learn from.

I never did get the whole role playing gaming thingy though.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Funny how we got around to coffee drinking/addictions and the OP's user name is Coffeeaddict. lol


----------



## corinowalk

I cannot stand the 'i dont bathe' look in teenager/young adults. I don't understand who told them that is attractive. Its just gross. I call it the 'looks like he smells' look. Ewwww..

My sister is exceptionally lazy. She is 23, has a 50 year old 'boyfriend' who has a raging drug habit. There is significant evidence that he has passed his vice onto my sister. Awesome. My father refuses to recognize this. Strange considering I lost my brother 3 years ago to drug addiction. She stays out and up for days and when she comes home, she sleeps for 2 days straight. But, you know, shes just being a kid (23). She hasn't had a job for 8 months and before that job she hadn't had one in 2 years. I love her...but I sure don't like her.


----------



## smrobs

IMHO, RPGs are for those types of people who want to avoid actually getting up and making a life for themselves where they actually have to learn social skills and abide by the rules of social interaction (y'know, like bathing and changing your clothes before they start to stink LOL). So they hide in their room and make up a fake persona in a game where they can actually control things.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> SR, is this nephew an adult? Geez.


Yep, 22 or 23 y/o. I don't know exactly how old though, because I don't keep up with Cellar Troll's birthdays.

Cori, at least Joe works, but that's only because his father and my parents told him he HAD to.

I started working full time at 17 y/o, and even while going to college (at night) I had a daytime job. I have zero sympathy for lazy assclams.

I had the whole debauched and boozed youth thing going too, but I managed to make it to work _and_ school.


----------



## Jake and Dai

smrobs said:


> IMHO, RPGs are for those types of people who want to avoid actually getting up and making a life for themselves where they actually have to learn social skills and abide by the rules of social interaction (y'know, like bathing and changing your clothes before they start to stink LOL). So they hide in their room and make up a fake persona in a game where they can actually control things.


^ makes total sense to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

Barrel, I actually like Jason Alexander, and Brad Paisley has used him in several of his videos. Interesting that they found 'Marsha' from the Brady Bunch for that video, too.

My nephew is so creepy, I've told my parents I won't be surprised if I see on the news where he snapped and took an axe to all of them while they slept.

My mother laughed, but I was serious. That freak is going to completely flake one of these days and take others with him. 

There are some folks who are RPGs and can maintain normal lives, but many of them are socially retarded creepy losers. My nephew definitely fits into the latter category.


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Barrel, I actually like Jason Alexander, and Brad Paisley has used him in several of his videos. Interesting that they found 'Marsha' from the Brady Bunch for that video, too.


 
I knew that girl looked familiar! 

I'm not a huge fan of Brad Paisley. He's ran out of things to sing about. Like the song "Water." Seriously?!


----------



## Hunter65

My guy is my man and a "Manny" all in one. He cooks (occasionally especially if I am going to the barn). He eats anything I put in front of him. HE cleans the bathroom and now that we got a built in vac system he does all the vacuuming. On top of that he can fix things and can build just about anything. The only problem is... alas he is a MAN. Need I say more?


----------



## Speed Racer

barrelracer892 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Brad Paisley. He's ran out of things to sing about. Like the song "Water." Seriously?!


I don't listen to country music much anymore, so I'm not even sure I've heard it. I guess I should YouTube it, huh? :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> I don't listen to country music much anymore, so I'm not even sure I've heard it. I guess I should YouTube it, huh? :wink:


It is seriously one of the stupidest songs I've ever heard. It's like, not even country. At all. Along with others he made like American Saturday Night or Welcome to the Future. I do like a good bit of his older songs though.


----------



## apachiedragon

Hey now, I love that song. :-(


----------



## barrelracer892

apachiedragon said:


> Hey now, I love that song. :-(


 
Which one?


----------



## apachiedragon

"Water". I don't listen to that much country anymore, but I heard it the other day and loved it.


----------



## barrelracer892

apachiedragon said:


> "Water". I don't listen to that much country anymore, but I heard it the other day and loved it.


Haha! Hey, I like a lot of songs that others think are stupid. I just think that Brad Paisley has come out with WAY better songs in the past.


----------



## corinowalk

Hunter65 said:


> My guy is my man and a "Manny" all in one. He cooks (occasionally especially if I am going to the barn). He eats anything I put in front of him. HE cleans the bathroom and now that we got a built in vac system he does all the vacuuming. On top of that he can fix things and can build just about anything. The only problem is... alas he is a MAN. Need I say more?


Oh I know allll about the men-folk. Besides the lack of bathroom cleaning...the only other complaint I have is that they don't talk. Hardly at all. It gets a bit lonely when you are surrounded by people who don't talk! LOL


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> Oh I know allll about the men-folk. Besides the lack of bathroom cleaning...the only other complaint I have is that they don't talk. Hardly at all. It gets a bit lonely when you are surrounded by people who don't talk! LOL



I hear ya. We can drive 3 hours to our property and not say a word. My farrier came up last time we were there and I think I saw hubbys head spin she talked so much. She even had me tired.


----------



## Speed Racer

That's why we women have each other. Men just grunt at each other.


----------



## smrobs




----------



## Indyhorse

Exactly SR! there is a reason this boards' population is predominately female :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Four little words that come out of our mouths that men tremble to hear: "We need to talk." :rofl:


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Four little words that come out of our mouths that men tremble to hear: "We need to talk." :rofl:


OR

What are you thinking?


----------



## Speed Racer

Hunter65 said:


> OR
> 
> What are you thinking?


Yes! They get that panicked, deer running from a hunter look in their eyes when we ask that. 

My SO could be dead for all I know sometimes. I have to walk back into the room just to check that he's breathing. 

Of course, when he's talking about his job, I can't shut him up. Not being a jet mechanic, I have to pretend to know what he's talking about. It's just so amazing that Mr. Sphinx will actually form words and sentences if it's something he likes. :wink:


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Yes! They get that panicked, deer running from a hunter look in their eyes when we ask that.
> 
> My SO could be dead for all I know sometimes. I have to walk back into the room just to check that he's breathing.
> 
> Of course, when he's talking about his job, I can't shut him up. Not being a jet mechanic, I have to pretend to know what he's talking about. It's just so amazing that Mr. Sphinx will actually form words and sentences if it's something he likes. :wink:



hahahahaha soooo true. You know what I find funny? When my friends husband and mine first met and they are in a similar line of business, it was nothing but a bunch of big words (work related). Trying to out impress one another or us not sure which one. Other than that they had nothing to say. Macho BS


----------



## apachiedragon

What drives me nuts is when I bump into one of my hubby's work friends, and they ask my opinion on something that's going on at work, and I have to just stare at them with a blank look because he's told me nothing. Or even worse, when his dad calls and asks me something like whether he's supposed to work that night and I have no idea. My hubby is a flight medic for aircare, and works a lot of overtime, so I truly never know when they may call him in, but my father-in-law must think I'm the worlds biggest ditz for not knowing. He doesn't understand the last minute thing, he thinks we just never speak to each other. And he's kind of right....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Ha. My boyfriend isn't much of a talker either really, but he hates being alone. He can handle it for an hour or so, after that he starts twitching. Poor thing, it sucks for him I'm a bit of a loner esp after a long day at work. I'm the office/financial manager in the family business so I spend a lot of time with "difficult" people. When I get home all I want to do is ride, have a beer, or have horse talk with the girls. 

Poor man, sometimes I think he doesn't know what to do with me. I'm probably the first girlfriend whose had a completely fulfilling, not to mention extremely busy life outside of him. LOL


----------



## Hunter65

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Ha. My boyfriend isn't much of a talker either really, but he hates being alone. He can handle it for an hour or so, after that he starts twitching. Poor thing, it sucks for him I'm a bit of a loner esp after a long day at work. I'm the office/financial manager in the family business so I spend a lot of time with "difficult" people. When I get home all I want to do is ride, have a beer, or have horse talk with the girls.
> 
> Poor man, sometimes I think he doesn't know what to do with me. I'm probably the first girlfriend whose had a completely fulfilling, not to mention extremely busy life outside of him. LOL


Ya my guy is like that too. BUT he tells me to go do my horsey thing but then is bored when Im not there. When I AM there he does whatever suits him grrr


----------



## corinowalk

Ohh yes. Bobby will talk your ear off about certain topics...or if he has a 6 pack in him. Most of the time he is super quiet. Amongst my family he is known as "Silent Bob" LOL Funny cuz he actually kinda looks like kevin smith!

I don't mind him being quiet usually. Its when I ask him point blank for his opinion on something and I either get total silence, "whatever you think" or "oh no way...i will not give you my opinion on that" The last one is the response I get when asking 'horse related' questions. 

Example: What should we do? I lost my job, were losing money fast...should I sell Nico? "no way am I answering that question" LOL

Poor fellas. So misunderstood!


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> Ohh yes. Bobby will talk your ear off about certain topics...or if he has a 6 pack in him. Most of the time he is super quiet. Amongst my family he is known as "Silent Bob" LOL Funny cuz he actually kinda looks like kevin smith!
> 
> I don't mind him being quiet usually. Its when I ask him point blank for his opinion on something and I either get total silence, "whatever you think" or "oh no way...i will not give you my opinion on that" The last one is the response I get when asking 'horse related' questions.
> 
> Example: What should we do? I lost my job, were losing money fast...should I sell Nico? "no way am I answering that question" LOL
> 
> Poor fellas. So misunderstood!


Last one. Good answer Correct!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Phil would just say (and has said) "Sell Soda, buy a motorcycle then we can spend all our time together." I counter by telling him A. Buy a horse honey and I'll spend a ton of time with you or B. I'll have horses the rest of my life babe so you better get used to it now. 

If you talk to him about hunting he'll go on forever, thankfully I really enjoy hunting so I don't mind.


----------



## tempest

My sister's boyfriend said that his mom told him that when he got a girlfriend, and she wants something, to smile and say, "Yes, dear." Which he does.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh bobby is definantly a yes dear type. I picked him because he stays out of my way. LOL.


----------



## Hunter65

tempest said:


> My sister's boyfriend said that his mom told him that when he got a girlfriend, and she wants something, to smile and say, "Yes, dear." Which he does.


She raised him right :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I know this is almost too on topic but I saw this in the flier that I had sitting on my coffee table and I laughed.

Training Carrot Style Whip

One has to wonder why squirrel face and his bottle blond counter part let them use the 'carrot' part of that.

On the good side, source for those who want such a creature to get it much cheaper. Though I am sure it will not work near so lovely as the real PP model, hu?


----------



## Speed Racer

Because it's called a carrot style _whip_, and not a carrot stick.

The Pepperonis don't have a copyright on the word carrot, although I'm sure they'd like to! :wink:

Meh, I can still get a longe whip for less than that, even though their 'carrot style' whip is much cheaper than the Parelli Carrot Stick.


----------



## harryclifford

Omg, that actually does exist! I clicked on the link and it came up!! That is a weird way to put it tho. I didn't know carrots had a training style? Unless this advert is hating on gingers? Hmm....


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss

Haha I opened this thread to learn about parelli but still read about the last 6 pages.... fail :lol:

Still, nice thread



Speed Racer said:


> That's why we women have each other. Men just grunt at each other.


Mine speaks but doesn't listen, if there is a conversation in the room and you don't SPECIFICALLY address him, he doesn't listen. Very Annoying :twisted:


----------



## smrobs

At the risk of following AB back to nearly on topic. I think the only stick type thing that I have seen an NH person sell that I would even consider buying is Dennis Reis's horse flag thing.









Of course, I still wouldn't pay $30 for it but I can attest that a stick with the little hook thing on one end is an invaluable tool, I have part of an old tree branch that I whittled down and smoothed that is kinda similar. Sometimes, reaching under a horse to get the cinch is a life threatening thing (with at least a possibility of a broken arm) and being able to use the stick to get the cinch is much safer.


----------



## apachiedragon

Now That stick is pretty nifty, smrobs. I never would have thought of that, but I can remember several instances when it would have been very handy to have. Darn, yet another of those things that I never knew I needed and now can't live without...

But at risk of this thread actually getting back onto topic, I have this to show in response.


----------



## corinowalk

Ok...thank you apachie. You made my day!

As far as the carrot stick convo...why don't they use a regular lunge whip or hell even a dressage whip? Is it the word whip? Does the popper offend people? I can understand most of the NH mumbo-jumbo but this carrot stick crap really boggles my mind. 

Oh and the Parelli saddles...HOLY CRAP. A parelli endorsed bareback pad went for over $400 on ebay. Its a flippin bareback pad! 

Dont get me started on the rope halters! SHEESH! Atleast Monty Roberts tried to create something that worked a little differently. Rope halters have been around forever!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh and by the way...lets fire this thread up again. Lets talk about something reaaaly funny. I need it!


----------



## Speed Racer

Apachie, those are cute, perky boobies. Mine, alas, are not.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, I'll start us off with a dirty joke
.
.
.
.
.
.
A white horse fell in the mud :lol:.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I second that. It's been a long week and I don't have anything fun going on, just work work work work. I'm excited to have the new poneh, but there are a MILLION things to be done right now!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, love that one Smrobs!  "White horse fell in the mud" I think that's going to be added to my joke list. 

Here's the only other one on there:

What has four legs and an arm?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A happy rottweiler!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, that's great .




































And my favorite.


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh SR I second you on the not perky boobies!

I love the happy rottweiler joke...im adding it to my jokes!


----------



## apachiedragon

Speaking of perky, why is it that a Victoria's Secret model can put on a bra 2 sizes too small and have all that glorious cleavage, but when a normal woman does it, all we end up with is quadra-boobs? NOT FAIR!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Love that last one smrobs!

I needed a good giggle today. Apparently an email I sent at work got misunderstood by colleagues in China who think I insulted them when I was trying to say what a great job they did. Yikes!

Just goes to show...humour does not always translate so well online...unless it's written on a HF parelli thread! :lol:


----------



## tempest

love the comics. And I've never wondered about the Victoria's Secret thing. I just hate receiving things from them in the mail because it's always of those types of women. That's exactly what I want to see when I get mail! Not!


----------



## barrelracer892

My DAD gets Victoria's Secret stuff in the mail all the time. :lol:
I guess when my mom went shopping there once she put a card under his name for some odd reason!


----------



## Speed Racer

Piffle, I'd rather get the VS stuff than the 'MAKE YOUR PENIS BIGGER NOW' e-mails. :-x

Um, yeah. Spambot don't realize it just sent that to a _woman_.

And no, I don't need my boobies any bigger either, my sex drive is fine, and my man has no trouble in the bedroom department, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhhh they look good with the cleavage because they are 16 years old. And most of them haven't had any children...let alone a whole lifetime of a sport that bounces and accelerates gravity. 

I suppose my boobs have done well by me. They have fed two children and inticed quite a few men my way. Between me and this horse forum mine resemble tennis balls in tube socks. Yet, on a good day I can tape and manipulate mine to look like ACTUAL breasts occasionally. But you better watch out when that bra comes off. I might break a toe one of these days!


----------



## Speed Racer

Cori, I hear ya, sistah!

I used to be a 36 C, and now I'm a 36 _long_. :?


----------



## corinowalk

LOL! Me too! I would spend to money to have em fixed but I'd much rather have a new horse trailer!


----------



## ilyTango

Speed Racer said:


> Cori, I hear ya, sistah!
> 
> I used to be a 36 C, and now I'm a 36 _long_. :?


:rofl: I'm sorry but that made me laugh.


----------



## Speed Racer

Your day will come, young'un. 

Rome fell, and so will your twins! :twisted:


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Your day will come, young'un.
> 
> Rome fell, and so will your twins! :twisted:


 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap:


----------



## corinowalk

Mine may be twins...but they were never identical!


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> Mine may be twins...but they were never identical!


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Corino, if you decide to have them fixed, give me the leftovers please. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Northern

I'm glad that the chances of meeting you gals is slim, because, after this TMI, I'd be thinking about how saggy your boobs were, just being held up by the brassieres! lol


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah Northern, I practically need a winch nowadays to haul those girls into place!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, you guys are killing me.


----------



## corinowalk

Dont worry...if you stared too long I would whip one out and crack you in the face with one. I could really confuse you and tie these puppies in a bow for ya! lol


----------



## Speed Racer

Meh, I just throw mine over my shoulders.


----------



## Northern

This reminds me of those greeting cards of drawings of the old granny with a perky bra on, but the "girls" hanging down below the bra--ever seen those? Hysterical!


----------



## apachiedragon

But the question is, do you use a titsling, or do you use a brassiere? (Oh, the thought of how many young'uns on here will never have heard of the over-the-shoulder boulder holder...)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

My girls have always been saggy and uneven. Once they got passed 34C it was all over. I went from a flat chested 16 yr old to have 34DD saggy in about three months. Well one's a 34DD the other's about a 34D1/2. A good bra has always been my best friend.

Maybe someday I'll get them fixed, but they work just fine right now  By the time a guy can tell that they're saggy that's the LAST thing he's thinking about. LOL


----------



## corinowalk

LOL I didnt wanna go there tiger but...

Bobby says they look just great when Im on my back! LOL


----------



## Northern

This is the TMI thread of all time!


----------



## corinowalk

But its funny!


----------



## smrobs

OMG, Apachie, that was awesome. I have never seen the movie but I had heard of an over the shoulder boulder holder :rofl:. I absolutely love Bette Midler. She is so talented.

I am glad I'm not the only one with uneven trouble LOL. The right is ever so slightly larger than the left but unless you actually put your hands on them, you can't really tell. Last boyfriend said that once hands are applied, all other thought goes out the window. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

LOL a doc told me once that most women are a bit lopsided. I know I certainly am. When my weight is down, its really noticable. When its up not too many people are looking at my boobs so its not a problem. hahahah!


----------



## ilyTango

corinowalk said:


> LOL a doc told me once that most women are a bit lopsided. I know I certainly am.


Yeah, apparently it's pretty common...just like some people have one hand or foot bigger than the other. As has been said previously, I don't think a guy's going to notice until it's too late XD


----------



## corinowalk

Meh...beauty is in the eye of the one who turns off the light.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Too true, my boyfriend says the same thing about mine when I'm on my back. Thankfully they've evened out somewhat (they were about 1 to 1 1/2 cups sizes different when they first appeared) and I care a lot less now. I also have one of those awesome VS gel push up bras (you know the ones with the removable gel packets?). I just take the packet out of the larger side and put them both in the smaller side. When I'm wearing a booby shirt you can't even tell! 

When I was younger I was extremely self concious about my girls's imperfections, but as the years went on I realized that all but the jerkiest of guys could give a **** less if they're perfect as long as they're boobs.


----------



## corinowalk

And thats the truth. If I think back on all the time I wasted buying nice clothes and wearing makeup only to find out that the majority of men (That I would be attracted to, that is) could care less. My man could care less.


----------



## inaclick

I'm actually enjoying 110% my boobs lately; and after reading the last few pages, hoping the socks stage will not pop immediately after giving birth.

A direct consequence of pregnancy is this awesome pair that seems to yell for attention more than ever now. Thanks god for thick sweaters.

How long after breast feeding and such does the sock-appearance process start?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> Bobby says they look just great when Im on my back! LOL


Wait one second here - Yours do not fall into your armpits and vanish there when you are on your back?






inaclick said:


> How long after breast feeding and such does the sock-appearance process start?


Having a baby is so not required to get the sock look.


----------



## corinowalk

inaclick said:


> I'm actually enjoying 110% my boobs lately; and after reading the last few pages, hoping the socks stage will not pop immediately after giving birth.
> 
> A direct consequence of pregnancy is this awesome pair that seems to yell for attention more than ever now. Thanks god for thick sweaters.
> 
> How long after breast feeding and such does the sock-appearance process start?


 
Oh it doesn't always happen! Some women are blessed..can feed a dozen babies and still have pretty boobies! I think it just must be genetics. 

After having my son, when my milk came in, I looked like a porn star. I went from a nice 36 C to a 38DD with boobage popping over the top. I loved my pregnancy boobs!


----------



## inaclick

corinowalk said:


> After having my son, when my milk came in, I looked like a porn star. I went from a nice 36 C to a 38DD with boobage popping over the top. I loved my pregnancy boobs!


:shock: Me wants!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh yeah...if you have ever wondered what implants would look like on you....you are about to find out! LOL Not only were they a 38DD they were hard as rocks! They looked fantastic! And they fed the baby...thats a win-win!


----------



## GreyRay

Ever since I lost weight my boobies went from a D cup to a C cup :'(... However I am not missing the tummie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892

Sometimes I feel like a walking rectangle. I have NOTHING. A lot of people say that I have a ghetto booty though. I don't believe them.


----------



## Northern

I don't want to have a "ghetto" ANYTHING!


----------



## inaclick

corinowalk said:


> Oh yeah...if you have ever wondered what implants would look like on you....you are about to find out! LOL Not only were they a 38DD they were hard as rocks! They looked fantastic! And they fed the baby...thats a win-win!


Speaking of implants, one of my best friends got some. To my relief they actually look great; I was afraid she'd go for some that would not match her frame etc but I guess she also had a non-deluded doctor to stop her.

Now if only I found some time to visit her at home or in a non public place, because I DO want to grope those things and find out how exactly they feel.
Are they like jelly? Are they like concrete? Are they like...boobs?

My friend hesitated slightly saying "erm... well not exactly like boob texture but not basketball texture either"


----------



## Azale1

You are not missing a thing. I once worked with an old teacher of mine who had several horses and she was everything PP. Drove me bonkers. Her horses were disobedient and walked all over me. Then she convinced me that I needed to do a clinic (paid for by teacher) with one of his so called certified instructors. We were working in saddle and the horse was refusing to turn as usual in the PP way. So I proceeded to make the horse turn the way I was taught. Got yelled at for abusing the horse but then the instructor then proceeded to tell me that I needed to whack the horse in the face with the 'carrot stick' to make him turn since he wasn't responding. I was so appalled that they would expect me to hit a horse in the face. I stopped going to ride with the teacher after that and walked out of the clinic. Useless waste of time and money.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Ok so I did go to a parelli expo and I was amazed at the time with all the parellis got the horses to do. The barn I use to be at people were huge on parelli and think its the only way to go. I think parelli is just putting you in some dangerous situations. My boss at the barn I worked at bought one of parelli english saddles and one western saddle mind you these saddles cost like 3,000 to 4,000 each and in my opinion put you in the wrong position on the horse. Some of the stuff I like that parelli teaches but not all of it. Like alot of others state it is a waste of money. I bought the level one for like 180 something dollars the carrot stick for 60 something and the string for like 20 something and what do you know like two years later they change the program and the level one I have is worthless. So I just say screw it and stick to what i already know and get help when I need it.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

you don't techically wack the horse in the face you pretty much shake ( I cant really think of the right word or pretend your going to hit them but don't actually hit them) the carrot stick at there face to make them move away from you etc. I sat through the whole level one and it never said to wack the horse in the face.


----------



## tempest

Well, I had a nice introduction to the Parelli ways yesterday. And what I will say is that it was slightly nauseating. I really tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I still don't really care for him.


----------



## nobody2121

[I'm a dog trainer, and I mention that because when I watched the DVDs I thought....hmmm, this is kinda like Cesar Milan. He also made up new, feel good words for things people have been doing with dogs forever, and he also has a habit of using methods that are sometimes counter productive.


Cesar is very talented bottom line and I have watched him work in person, watched 3 other dog trainers with their reward training, well it didnt work with my heeler, he owned them!


----------



## SorrelHorse

My trainer has a dartboard at the entrance to the arena with Pat Parelli's face and she sits there and tosses darts at him lol she truly hates him with a passion. Went to one of his clinics I guess and they really butt heads. My trainer is a very opinionated woman, and highly stubborn. An amazing horse behaviorist but she she certainly knows how to hold a grudge....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

ladybugsgirl, you're right that PP doesn't teach hitting a horse in the face with a stick. He teaches to do the driving game ("hitting the air" a few inches out from the head). Big Diff!


----------



## nobody2121

coffeeaddict said:


> Everyone at my barn does Parelli. They all seem to like it, the horses seem trained, so when someone lent me their level 1 DVD I figured why not I'll give it a try. Managed to sit through the first 2 discs last night. I couldn't do more because I was bored out of my skull. I could have done perfectly well without listening to Linda talk about herself and then watching a group of people swing a string.
> 
> But I figured it has to get better once they get all the talking and string stuff out of the way. Popped in the second DVD and now we are told to make your horse back up you wave both hands at him, get closer and closer and if he refuses to move smack him on the face til he does.
> 
> Doesn't this just create a horse that is headshy?
> 
> Then the other way to make him back up is to swing the lead rope at him till you are whipping it around and he finally backs up. Again....why? Can't you just use lead pressure?
> 
> Teaching them to move from pressure with the stick seemed like sound advice as far as I could tell so I don't have much to nitpick at in that area.
> 
> I'll be first to admit that I am not a horse trainer. I owned a horse 11 years ago and did a lot of jumping for about 6 years, but after that I hadn't owned a horse again until recently. So I have a 11 year gap in my knowledge. There's a lot I don't know anymore.
> 
> Am I missing something when it comes to Parelli?
> 
> Does it get better as the course progresses? Or would I be wasting my time sitting through the next 6 or so DVDs? I'm willing to pop them in and give it a go if there's useful info there, but I also don't want to waste hours of my life I'll never get back if there isn't.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any insight.


yes you are!


----------



## nobody2121

SorrelHorse said:


> My trainer is a very opinionated woman, and highly stubborn. _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thank you for your honesty and she couldnt have a objective view. anger is always wrong


----------



## SorrelHorse

Whatever, I still find that comment a touch offensive. You, my friend, are talking about the woman who raised me like a daughter possibly even better than my own mother. She's funny, doesn't worship any trainer. You should have seen the two go at each other at the clinic. It was rather amusing and hilarious that my trainer was not the one at fault. We brought our rescue filly (three years old) and he "hit the air" by her head after we explained she was highly abused and he said he wouldn't even think about doing it, he would just
show us some new tactics to gain her trust. Well, sure enough the filly took off like a bullet, tried to strike me when I tried to take her lead and gave another horse double barrels to the shoulder and it pretty much destroyed every last little bit of progress we had made with her. Never trusted us again and in the end we had to give her to someone else because she just refused to accept us into her life to work with her and she became highly dangerous. Before that we could catch, saddle, and even ride her after months of work. After we couldn't even get in her stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

PP freaked your horse out? How long ago, may I ask? That sounds so sad for the horse! What happened to her, with her new owner?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh my! :shock:

More people who did not read past page 1.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh my! :shock:
> 
> More people who did not read past page 1.


Totally.

If y'all wanna whinge about Pepperoni, please go back to the thread that Nobody started. This thread has gone far past anything Pepperoni related, and we want to keep it that way. :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse

Yes, after my hiatus I am not liking this thread reverting to on-topicness. This thread is the epitomy of being off topic and that's why it continues to survive. Let's keep it that way!

Inaclick, I kept the porn star boobs until my milk dried up after I quit breastfeeding. Since I was an extended nurser (my son self weaned - at 16 months) That means I got to enjoy them for some time. But after I started drying off, slowly but surely they achieved deflated status. I always say I don't have boobs anymore, just the bags they came in. :lol:

AB, mine look better standing then on my back any day - I'm with you with the falling into the armpit thing lol


Jeez this thread has truly become the male population of these boards worst nightmare lol


----------



## GreyRay

Worst nightmare? you are talking about BOOBS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> I always say I don't have boobs anymore, just the bags they came in. :lol:


:rofl::clap::rofl::clap:


----------



## corinowalk

Indyhorse said:


> I always say I don't have boobs anymore, just the bags they came in. :lol:


I flippin love this!


----------



## apachiedragon

After I had my girls, and was overcome by the dreaded sag, my dear sweet hubby said he would pay to have them lifted if I wanted. Where he was going to get the money for this, who knows? Rob a bank maybe? Funny thing though, once I explained that lifting them would also shrink them, he never mentioned it again. So in this case, I guess it's quantity over quality. Men are so easy...


----------



## Indyhorse

apachiedragon said:


> So in this case, I guess it's quantity over quality. Men are so easy...


Not exactly shocking, is it :lol: I made the mistake once of googling "girth extender" while looking for horse tack. :shock::shock::shock:  There's a reason there's such a big market for such things though, it's certainly *not* for us ladies - I'd prefer quality over quantity any day!


----------



## corinowalk

Boys are gross. Men are Grosser. 

I've been fortunate to only run into a few utter tools while I was single...I picked the prince out of the bunch. But boy was that exhausting!

Oh and BTW...lets fire this thread back up. I think I am done playing with the Troll on the other page...hes annoying!


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> I think I am done playing with the Troll on the other page...hes annoying!


Yep, he is. Which for a troll means massive fail. 

If they can't be amusing while they're trying to insult us, why bother? 

He's merely pedantic and unfunny, not to mention some of his posts read as if they were made under the influence of a mood altering substance.


----------



## corinowalk

No joke about that. He was calling nrhareiner a noob! Very funny stuff! I was entertained last night. This morning I thought I would get a chuckle before my first cup of coffee. Hoping it had went the way of this thread and I could wake up to pictures of monster chickens and that lovely outtake video of PP. Nope. Just this troll accusing everyone of being inexperienced horse people. 

Oh well. Back to saggy boobies!!!


----------



## nobody2121

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, he is. Which for a troll means massive fail.
> 
> If they can't be amusing while they're trying to insult us, why bother?
> 
> He's merely pedantic and unfunny, not to mention some of his posts read as if they were made under the influence of a mood altering substance.


what lovely people! should have known better when I saw the one expert with a picture of himself leading a horse.


----------



## corinowalk

Wow, really. C'mon. Leave us alone! Were talking about saggy boobies here! 

And WTH are you talking about! Nevermind! Just go!


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Wow, really. C'mon. Leave us alone! Were talking about saggy boobies here!
> 
> And WTH are you talking about! Nevermind! Just go!



Cori, ignore, ignore, ignore. If we don't answer it, it will go away. Trolls fizzle and disappear without attention. 

I just read Dizzynurse saying she wears TWO sports bras when she rides. That made me gasp in horror. It's bad enough just wearing one of those torture devices!

Add in my breeks where the waistband comes up to my armpits, and I'm dyin' here! :-x


----------



## Indyhorse

LOL I got a text the other night about a sportsbra holding someone hostage lol. My last good one I found the other day seems to induce phantom gall bladder attacks, which was horrible, I don't know what I am going to do now if I can't wear the sportsbras anymore. I'm all for just getting the **** things taken off, not like I use them anymore lol


----------



## Speed Racer

What did someone else say, ace bandages and duct tape? That doesn't sound any better than a sports bra! :shock:

I have C cups. I _can_ get a bra that will hold the girls down, but I always feel like I can't breathe. Which is not good when you're riding and need to NOT be light headed!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh they can take my boobs and my baby-makin-machine. I am done feeding babies and am growing tired of getting groped.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> I am done feeding babies and am growing tired of getting groped.


Depends on who's doing the groping. :wink:


----------



## inaclick

Nothing beats the "I wish to buy a small goat to accommodate on our lands" troll.
Sorry, you'll really have to work harder / smoke better stuff to achieve those thread's results

I wonder where has that thread gone.
Edit: I found it: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/what-kind-horse-57554/

Regarding boobs and pregnancy: I have them both! And I had none before! Yahoo!:clap:


----------



## barrelracer892

I looooove sports bras. I'm lacking in the boob department, so those things work for me like a charm. Don't have to worry about the strap falling off my shoulder or anything!


----------



## corinowalk

I used to ace bandage for showing. Just one less thing on me to bounce. Especially with gaited horses that are supposed to be super smooth...instead of a full bounce, you just get a full jiggle.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have found a way to make my sagging boobs larger. The only bad part is, the rest of me is much larger too. Darn it. Being 40lbs over weight has made the girls almost twice the size they used to be. (Which is not saying much since larger girl was barely a b cup before.)




Indyhorse said:


> Not exactly shocking, is it :lol: I made the mistake once of googling "girth extender" while looking for horse tack. :shock::shock::shock:


I have two stories along that line.

1. I design plumbing systems for a living. I needed a model number for what we call a sill cock. (A drain with a hose thread on it, in some cases called a hose bibb, yes, two bs.)
So, silly me typed into the google search bar "sill cock".

Um. Yeah. As you can imagine the results were not exactly what I was looking for. 


2. I looked up a not very local gas service provider on line to get their number. I wrote down the first phone number I found, it was toll free. As I scanned through their web site further I came along their engineering support number (what I really wanted) so I crossed out the seven digits of the previously found number and wrote this number down. Not paying attention to the area code, because I wrongfully assumed it was the same.

Um, no. The 1-800 number I had now was for a call in phone sex line. I start listening to the "thank you for calling us, we appreciate all your calls" in a very sexy tone and I am thinking "Wow, this gas company hired someone with a very sexy voice to make their recordings". When they started giving me the information about the 1-900 numbers to call to get which lady it hit me I was in the wrong place. Eeek.


----------



## corinowalk

inaclick said:


> Nothing beats the "I wish to buy a small goat to accommodate on our lands" troll.
> Sorry, you'll really have to work harder / smoke better stuff to achieve those thread's results
> 
> I wonder where has that thread gone.
> Edit: I found it: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/what-kind-horse-57554/
> 
> Regarding boobs and pregnancy: I have them both! And I had none before! Yahoo!:clap:


I LOVE that thread. I have read it like it was a novel several times. Its just entertaining!

I love babies...Im just done makin em!

Oh and SR...its the same man who has been groping me for the last 4 years. It wouldn't be so bad if he would just stop doing it in awkward situations. Example:

Cooking Dinner
Running the Sweeper
Doing Laundry
Entertaining Company
Changing diapers
Making Sippy-Cups
Trimming toenails
And his personal favorite
While I am playing on the computer...


----------



## Speed Racer

Never Google Pony Club, either. :shock:

There are some strange folks out there......


----------



## corinowalk

Ok..now Im gonna hafta go google that...just to see what comes up!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Do tell when you find out. I can guess, but....


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Ok..now Im gonna hafta go google that...just to see what comes up!


Cori, I can give you a shortcut. Google The Other Pony Club. Then come back and tell me what you find.


----------



## corinowalk

Hmm...its nothing outwardly sexual or naughty. But my virus protection warns me against going to 75% of the sights listed! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I assume it is about those people who like to dress up in fur costumes and pretend to ride each other and submissive/dominant stuff?


----------



## corinowalk

Oh My Goodness

EVERY SO OFTEN, members of *The Other Pony Club* meet for a week's holiday. There are no ponies, though: the members pretend to be ponies, riders and grooms.

Jan 1, 2005 *...* The largest *club* in the world for those who want to take a 'bestial' role and their fans. *Pony*-girls, *pony*-boys, puppies, piggies, cats, *...*


LOL just a few


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh while I wish I could stay and play...I have to go bust my 91 year old grandfather out of a nursing home...AMA. When he asked them for a beer (what he equates to the reason he is still in decent shape at 91) they told him he was uneducated and unsophisticated. He called me immediatly. *rolls eyes* I guess I come by my 'fiesty' honestly!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wouldn't it be easier to sneak him in a beer?

I can not believe they said that to him, though. Wow. How rude. I can see them saying 'sorry, we do not allow alcohol here'. 

Your grandfather sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh hes a riot. I would sneak him a beer but he insists that he is going home. He was only supposed to be there a few days to get iv antibiotics for an infection. Its cleared up, hes finished the treatment but they think he should stay...their excuse "hes 91"


----------



## Speed Racer

What business is it of theirs if he's 91 or 101? Gads, the nerve of some people! :-x

I guess they're of the opinion that he's old and useless and needs looking after. :evil:

I hope I never get to the point where someone thinks they can stick my butt in a nursing home and I'll be quiet about it! 

I plan to live at home the rest of my life. If I can't, then just shoot me and put me out of my misery, because a life without autonomy is no life at all.


----------



## barrelracer892

Corino, can I adopt your grandfather? I love him already!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

91? He is still young!

Mr. ABs grandmother just celebrated her 100th birthday. Big party and all.

She lived alone until very recently. She always insisted she would never move into a nursing home. She got sick and ended up in the hospital. When she was well enough to be let out she decided she liked all the people and care too much to go back home alone. She moved right into an adult care facility and is loving it.


----------



## Solon

Good for you to take gramps out for a beer!


----------



## barrelracer892

I'll adopt her, too, AB!! I miss my grandparents :[.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I miss mine too, Barrel. It has been quite some time that I have not had any left. Part of the getting older thing. So not fair.


----------



## barrelracer892

Alwaysbehind said:


> I miss mine too, Barrel. It has been quite some time that I have not had any left. Part of the getting older thing. So not fair.


I'm not old, but I know that I'm getting older. One of my friends from school has a four-year-old kid now. I remember when she was still pregnant with him! I was just like, wow....
I remember when my co-worker was pregnant with her seven-year-old son, too. Again, wow....
Now I know what my parents mean by "time flies!"


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Mid forties here. That is not old.

I have a co-worker whose kid was just starting kindergarten when she started to work with me. Same kid is now done with college. Now that is time flying.


----------



## nobody2121

coffeeaddict said:


> Then the other way to make him back up is to swing the lead rope at him till you are whipping it around and he finally backs up. Again....why? Can't you just use lead pressure?
> 
> T


never seen it cause head shy as long as the timing is right


----------



## barrelracer892

Alwaysbehind said:


> Mid forties here. That is not old.
> 
> I have a co-worker whose kid was just starting kindergarten when she started to work with me. Same kid is now done with college. Now that is time flying.


18 here, and what you described IS time flying!! Gah!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Miss my grandparents too. Started out with 7 and I'm down to 2. I appreciate them more and more the older I am. 

So glad we managed to keep this thread from getting back on topic.


----------



## barrelracer892

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Miss my grandparents too. Started out with 7 and I'm down to 2. I appreciate them more and more the older I am.
> 
> So glad we managed to keep this thread from getting back on topic.


 
Seven! Wow! I'm down to two also, but I started out with four. My dad's dad is my idol. He died this past Christmas from melanoma. He was 88 when he died, had suffered from a heartattack and two strokes in that past year, along with being diagnosed with melanoma. He also had another heartattack a few years before he passed. He fought in WWII, had been shot, and had both legs frostbitten and nearly amputated. That was one tough old man! I looked up to him a lot...


----------



## Speed Racer

Barrel, my _father_ just turned 88 this year. He too, fought in WWII. Oh the stories he can tell!

I only had one grandma and one grandpa growing up. My mother's father died when I was a small child, and my father's mother died the year I was born.

I did have boatloads of aunts and uncles though, especially on my father's side of the family. Good Irish Catholics, don'tcha know!


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh yes....I am down to one...my 91 year old grandfather we call "pop n fresh" because he looks like the pilsbury dough boy. He won the purple heart in WWII way back when. Hes a trip...will take all of your money at poker...hes quiet but doesn't stand for anyones BS. As soon as I picked him up, he made me go take him house shopping. He lives in a highrise apartment now and feels that he is losing a step because he gets no fresh air. The only reason we put a garden in at all at our house is so that Pop can have fresh garden tomatos. He gets around with a cane because of shrapnal(sp?) in his legs and abdomen. Its kinda creepy to see his legs....you can actually see and feel metal fragments in them! He is the last member of my moms family that I am in touch with. When my mom passed...the feud began. We definantly catch hell because he is on 'my' side. 

SR...were a big Irish Catholic family ourselves.


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Barrel, my _father_ just turned 88 this year. He too, fought in WWII. Oh the stories he can tell!
> 
> I only had one grandma and one grandpa growing up. My mother's father died when I was a small child, and my father's mother died the year I was born.
> 
> I did have boatloads of aunts and uncles though, especially on my father's side of the family. Good Irish Catholics, don'tcha know!


Man I loved my grandpa's stories! It brought back some nasty memories for him so he didn't talk about it too much, but when he did...wow....

I loooove my aunts and uncles!! One of my aunts doesn't have any kids and isn't married, so she spoiled my cousins and me rotten :]. 

My boyfriend has 12 nieces and nephews, all blood related except one is adopted. One of those is an angel baby, and the other isn't here yet. Both of those have the same mother and she found out she was pregnant again when her baby had just died. You should see his house at Christmas...:shock:. I've always wanted nieces and nephews, but I'm an only child so I would never have any that are blood-related. If I end up marrying my boyfriend, I will have more than I bargained for! I love all of them, though. Cool kids.


----------



## corinowalk

Man...I wish I had nieces and nephews! My sister shouldnt reproduce (i know her...I can state this as fact!) and my brother passed away 4 years ago. The bonus to this is my kids are the apples of my fathers eye! My kids do nothing wrong in his eyes!


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> Man...I wish I had nieces and nephews! My sister shouldnt reproduce (i know her...I can state this as fact!) and my brother passed away 4 years ago. The bonus to this is my kids are the apples of my fathers eye! My kids do nothing wrong in his eyes!


 
That's how I was to my grandpa :]. He always kept a picture of me in his wallet. He only had two other grandchildren and they both lived 9 hours away in the southern part of Alabama. One moved all the way to Wisconsin to go to law school now. Neither of them were outdoorsy AT ALL. They would tip-toe around the barn, even with old tennis shoes! My grandpa loved to farm and I was always out in the field picking beans with him and my dad. Farmed til that winter he died, too! Despite the strokes, heartattacks, and cancer! 

One lady in my algebra class said that if she needs to borrow twenty bucks she tells her five-year-old daughter to ask her papaw for money. Gives it to her every time. You'd think he'd catch on after a while!


----------



## Speed Racer

I have 15 nieces and nephews, and they're all starting to get married and procreate now, too.

My parents' 60th wedding anniversary is next year, and we're having a family reunion in Florida.

My poor SO, he comes from a small, Baptist family. I've already warned him that all the siblings, their children, and their childrens' children are going to be there next year, so he'd better get prepared! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

LOL I betcha paw-paw knows where that money goes...

My popnfresh is broke...aways has been...probably always will be...but every damned time I pick that man up for anything he tries to give me $50. I told him he could hire a cab for that.


----------



## barrelracer892

SR, Holy #$$% 15?!
Knowing the town your SO comes from, he probably has enough other relatives like cousins and such that he knows a taste of what it's like to have a big family!

Corino, bless his heart! I REALLY want to adopt him!! :wink: Haha


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep Barrel, 15.

My brothers took that, 'go forth and multiply' thing seriously! :lol:

Dan is very quiet and my family is not. We don't argue, so much as try to talk over each other. Which means LOUD conversations.

We're also a bunch of comedians, and crack each other up. Which means a lot of LOUD laughing.

He met some of the relations at my brother's wedding 2 years ago. Next year, he gets the full treatment. I hope that doesn't scare him off for good....


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Yep Barrel, 15.
> 
> My brothers took that, 'go forth and multiply' thing seriously! :lol:
> 
> Dan is very quiet and my family is not. We don't argue, so much as try to talk over each other. Which means LOUD conversations.
> 
> We're also a bunch of comedians, and crack each other up. Which means a lot of LOUD laughing.
> 
> He met some of the relations at my brother's wedding 2 years ago. Next year, he gets the full treatment. I hope that doesn't scare him off for good....


Nah! He's a fellow Blairsvillian! He can handle anything! :wink:

I have a feeling that I would love your family, SR. My family is very quiet, my dad especially. My boyfriend's family is very outgoing and loud, so it's a party for me when they have a get together :shock: :lol:.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh yes, I love a loud 'discussion'. Our Christmas cards last year had instructions to not bring up politics around my grandmother as she was extremely upset about the outcome of the election! LOL


----------



## Speed Racer

Thanks, barrel. Yeah, my family's a hoot. 

Now that we're all adults, we can appreciate each other. As siblings living in the same house when we were littles and teens, not so much! :lol:

I have 5 brothers, no sisters. I learned to be tough early on, because in my family weakness is met with horrific teasing. Some of my brothers' girlfriends couldn't handle it, and they got left by the wayside.

The wives my brothers have now can give as well as they get, so they fit right in!


----------



## smrobs

Speed Racer said:


> Now that we're all adults, we can appreciate each other. As siblings living in the same house when we were littles and teens, not so much! :lol:


Isn't it funny how that works. I remember some real knockdown dragout fights (with bricks or 2x4s or whatever else was handy) when I was a kid. But Brother and I haven't said a cross word since he moved out after high school about 12 years ago.


----------



## Delfina

Big families are fun! I have 3 brothers and 2 sisters, so far I've got 3 nephews and 1 niece and I'm sure there will be plenty more, lil sister just married and my 2 lil brothers haven't married yet.

My mom says it's a lil eerie though, she had 6 kids, 3 boys, 3 girls and she currently has 6 grand kids..... 3 boys and 3 girls!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh yeah, me and my brother hated eachother terribly when growing up. Once we hit our 20's and fortune brought us to living with eachother again...we were besties. We partied together and had a blast. Here we are together out and about


----------



## smrobs

LOL, cori. He looks a little confused :lol:.


----------



## corinowalk

LOL its cuz I was drunk and we never hugged...i hugged him LOL


----------



## barrelracer892

LOL Corino!


----------



## Northern

Well. ex-cuuuuse me for asking that gal about her PP incident! That was far from "going back on-topic" & *ruining your off-topic party!* I'll say it simply: YOU'RE NOT VERY NICE!


----------



## Speed Racer

Northern, I think your helmet might be a little tight, dear. :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Northern, I think your helmet might be a little tight, dear. :wink:


:rofl:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

omg this is 154 pages long?? I can't read all that lol! 

ok whoever made the comment about curb bit users being the devil that was hilarious...and hello from a fellow horned villain here!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> omg this is 154 pages long?? I can't read all that lol!
> 
> ok whoever made the comment about curb bit users being the devil that was hilarious...and hello from a fellow horned villain here!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay for devil bit users!!! :twisted:


----------



## smrobs

HITS, when you have time, you should try to read the whole thing. It basically covers all the important topics including boobs and salty egg-whites. It is incredibly humerous and, in some places, downright gut-busting. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Okay, after all the drama, I think it's time to revive this thread with some more equally ridiculous humor. Here is my contribution.









Now, on that note, I have to go feed and water so I'll be back later.


----------



## apachiedragon

I'll see your funny and raise you one! :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

Love it! Love this thread too! Its my favorite in alllllllll the forum!


----------



## corinowalk

Oh and smrobs...the pic of your herds hiney is just TOO cute!


----------



## smrobs

Thats a good one Apachie. Let me see what else I can find.
This is my cat Tsume after a long night of partying. :wink:


----------



## Heartland

Oh wow. I read the first page and realized there were 155 PAGES! Yipes. I skipped to the boobies page and had a good laugh. Lol.


----------



## corinowalk

Good idea, Heartland. Its a long read...its pretty funny if you ever run into an afternoon where you need a good laugh!


----------



## smrobs

When you have time, you should read it all. It gets really funny in some spots.

There are others though that kinda make you go

And there are other spots that make you wanna


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, smrobs, your cat's theme song should be "I'm Not As Think As You Drunk I Am"


----------



## barrelracer892

****!!

My dad will tell people that are whining to him about stuff that they need an optorectomy. It's a surgical procedure in which the doctors cut the optic nerve (from your eyeball) from your rectum (*ahem*hole) to keep you from having such a ****ty outlook on life!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> Good idea, Heartland. Its a long read...


*Pokes Corino with a long sharp stick.

Not a good idea. NOT at all. Silly you!

*AB giggles and ducks under her desk so Corino can not poke her back when pointing out that AB is ignoring the last line of her post.



Love the funnies. Thanks everyone. I almost spewed soda on my monitor.


----------



## apachiedragon

.......


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Too fat and out of shape to run that much...sorry.... I will stick with hiding.


----------



## corinowalk

Great...now I know what it feels like to be a parelli horse...poked with a long stick and tormented!

Oh and dont worry...you could run...I only run when the cops are chasing me...and thats even been a few years!


----------



## Speed Racer

I run really fast and scream really loud when I'm being chased by one of those humongous, mutant B52 horse flies, wasps, or bell hornets. 

I have no need to run from the po po, and even if I did, I wouldn't get far unless I was on horseback. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

barrelracer892 said:


> Yay for devil bit users!!! :twisted:


HHAHAHA oh my we are quite the torturers aren't we???


----------



## corinowalk

I have actually evaded police while on horseback. I was riding in a local park where it wasn't allowed. They came a chasing and I went a galloping! I was pretty far from home so they never did catch me...I loved riding in that park!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

This thread amuses me...and I love it!! Now, what was it originally about again?? Running from the cops and boobies and salty egg whites?? LOL


----------



## corinowalk

Dont forget a nice conversation about my addiction to paste as a child and I believe its AB's addiction to the smell of markers. Those are very important facts!

ps. Devil bit user here also. And I have *gasp* suggested its use to a few people on the board! Usually in the "I have a 25 year old rescue horse...he was ridden western...I ride english and he wont stop or turn!"


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

corinowalk said:


> Dont forget a nice conversation about my addiction to paste as a child and I believe its AB's addiction to the smell of markers. Those are very important facts!
> 
> ps. Devil bit user here also. And I have *gasp* suggested its use to a few people on the board! Usually in the "I have a 25 year old rescue horse...he was ridden western...I ride english and he wont stop or turn!"


LOL oh yes, yes, important parts of the thread I am certain! :lol:

I don't know why curb bits get such a bad rep...I guess because of the people who have heavy hands and don't know how to use them properly? My trainer just had me start using a Pelham on my mare who LOVES to dive her head down and HANG on snaffle bits!! It has done wonders for her!! She stopped diving down and hanging, transitioned back to her rear more, and has a lovely bascule over the jumps now when she used to jump fast and flat!! And I have NO weight in my hands with her anymore...went from constantly fighting with her in the snaffle to a tiny little tweak now and then with the Pelham, it's wonderful. 

I plan on using it to train her, then transitioning back to the snaffle to see how it goes and using the Pelham potentially just for cross country/jumping in the future when I need a little more control with her. But I've been getting SO MUCH crap from some of my friends about using it!! No idea why...my trainer is very knowledgeable and would NEVER NEVER let me use a bit she didn't feel I could handle correctly, but it seems like they must just not have the same confidence in me that she does :-|


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> I have actually evaded police while on horseback. I was riding in a local park where it wasn't allowed. They came a chasing and I went a galloping! I was pretty far from home so they never did catch me...I loved riding in that park!


You rebel! I had no idea I was consorting with a felonious character! :shock:

Oh, I also use bits. Does that make me the debbil's henchman, too?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Speed Racer said:


> You rebel! I had no idea I was consorting with a felonious character! :shock:
> 
> Oh, I also use bits. Does that make me the debbil's henchman, too?


Yes you are the anti christ, sorry to tell you! :lol:

:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

Super Debbil. 

Oh yes...I was hell on horseback in my teens. I had a horse that let me get away with bloody murder...and if I asked he would probably carry a body! LOL

As far as bits go...I use what works. Since I primarily trail ride anymore...Id much rather have 'too much' bit than not enough. Just incase a deer jumps out and spooks the pants off my horse...let alone when that plastic bag magically morphs into a horse eating super monster with teeth like rows of needles!


----------



## Speed Racer

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yes you are the anti christ, sorry to tell you! :lol:
> 
> :twisted::twisted::twisted:


Well then, if I'm the Antichrist, I would think my living accommodations should be better and I should work for Dad, not some engineering firm. I got gypped! :-x

I don't want to rule the world, though. Can't think of why anyone would. Trying to keep people in line is akin to herding cats on crack, I would imagine.

I always start out with the mildest bit possible. If the horse shows me he can't be trusted, I up the ante ever so slightly. Casper wears a D-ring French link, and JJ wears a full cheek, low port, jointed curb. I tried the rubber coated D-ring snaffle on him, and he blew right through it. With the full cheek, he's quite a bit more respectful.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

speed racer said:


> itrying to keep people in line is akin to herding cats on crack, i would imagine.


lol!!!!


----------



## corinowalk

One of my worst falls on my last horse was when he blew right through a snaffle. I always feel obliged to take peoples advice even when its against my own common sense. He was a barrel racer. He was strong and flighty. He had really been doing well on a O-Ring snaffle in the ring so I figured I would take it out on trail. We didn't even leave the farm before he tested me. When I pulled back...he got just the opportunity he was looking for...something to brace against to go all bronc style on me. I hung in there for the 8 seconds but didn't hear the buzzer so I bailed. From that point on, we had different bits for trail and for schooling. Different bits work for different horses. 

OH and herding cats alone is bad enough...why would you want to even try on crack!

I can't even balance a freakin checkbook...I can't see me taking over anything!


----------



## Heartland

Lol. I'm loving this forum.  I'm an on air radio dj, so I do have time to kill between songs and stuff. Interesting reading, and I'm enjoying a good laugh!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Bits? Oh you mean those evil nasty horrible things we put in our poor innocent equines mouth just to be big and mean and powerful? Those things?

One horse goes in a full cheek snaffle the other goes in a loose ring french link. Yes, I am for sure a mean one.


I agree, I always up my big when I am going on a trail ride. Nothing worse than my horse having way more fun than I am when we are out on a trail. 
(Way more fun equals them taking off and ignoring me while I almost get killed by low branches.)


----------



## corinowalk

I am pure evilllll....not only do I used bits...I prefer them over bitless! Mostly because I have only ever ridden one horse who was ridden in a hack and he very easily took off with me. He now rides a curb. 

But that is really just the tip of the iceburg when it comes to me being evil. I use saddles too. *gasp* Real leather saddles...you know...the heavy ones...mine weighs in around 40#. *gasp* I know...be afraid...very afraid!


----------



## Speed Racer

Cori, one of the reasons I use synthetic saddles is because it's gotten too hard for me to sling those heavy ones over the horse's back! 

Oh, and because I like the easy care of a synthetic. Hose it down, use some dish detergent and a soft brush on stubborn stains, and air dry. Ta da! 

But I always insist on leather bridles and reins. Always and forever. I don't like the look or feel of synthetic bridles and reins.

If I go bitless, I can't torture my horses by forcing a piece of cold steel into their mouths and making them submit to my will. Being as I'm the Antichrist, that would _never_ do! Muaahaahaaa!!!! :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

I can do cotton reins...thats about it. I prefer leather but the big thick cotton reins aint so terrible either. Bridles, again, I prefer leather but nylon will do especially for trail. I like leather for convenience. Buy it big and size it to whatever horse you are riding. Nylon and synthetics aren't so easy to punch holes in and adjust. 

I probably would switch to synthetic if I could find a good one. Western synthetics are usually a lil junky. There just isn't enough heft to keep them down. I was riding behind a friend in her synthetic bighorn...it fit her horse like a glove...super comfortable...would have bought if off her before I saw her saddle almost FLIP OVER going down hill. She lost her balance and tipped forward a bit...the saddle came almost 6 inches off her horses back. That put a big red mark through synthetic *western* saddles for me. Now I think the English synthetics (Wintec) are fabulous. I cannot see one advantage to a leather english other than looks. Is there one? I wish I knew more about english riding...


----------



## Hunter65

Speed Racer said:


> Cori, ignore, ignore, ignore. If we don't answer it, it will go away. Trolls fizzle and disappear without attention.
> 
> I just read Dizzynurse saying she wears TWO sports bras when she rides. That made me gasp in horror. It's bad enough just wearing one of those torture devices!
> 
> Add in my breeks where the waistband comes up to my armpits, and I'm dyin' here! :-x



My friend swears by Maternity bras... not the breastfeeding kind, the pre baby ones. My girls always hurt after a ride. Gonna try the duc tape soon


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> I can do cotton reins...thats about it. I prefer leather but the big thick cotton reins aint so terrible either. Bridles, again, I prefer leather but nylon will do especially for trail. I like leather for convenience. Buy it big and size it to whatever horse you are riding. Nylon and synthetics aren't so easy to punch holes in and adjust.
> 
> I probably would switch to synthetic if I could find a good one. Western synthetics are usually a lil junky. There just isn't enough heft to keep them down. I was riding behind a friend in her synthetic bighorn...it fit her horse *like a glove...super comfortable...would have bought if off her before I saw her saddle almost FLIP OVER going down hill. She lost her balance and tipped forward a bit...the saddle came almost 6 inches off her horses back.* That put a big red mark through synthetic *western* saddles for me. Now I think the English synthetics (Wintec) are fabulous. I cannot see one advantage to a leather english other than looks. Is there one? I wish I knew more about english riding...


Wow go away for a while and spend half the day reading.

OMG this happened to my on Monday. We went for a ride and Hunter was being a little brat, bucked 3 times on me. Thankfully my Aussie saddle kept me in. Well anyways we were coming back down the trail, fairly steep hill, and I felt my saddle come up at the back. I tried to turn Hunter sideways so I could get off, he put his head down and whamo *** over teakettle over his head with the saddle sittin up on his neck. That boy needs to grow some withers. This is with a heavy leather Australian Saddle too.

Oh and on some other topics, my mom had 19 brothers and sisters last reunion I was at there was 160 people there. What a blast I tell ya.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Oh admit it, Corino, you are waiting to splurge on a synthetic saddle like This one.

:lol:

We all know you really want a fancy pink saddle with a matching pink pad.

Or better yet, how about This one? Nothing is better than pink camo, ask Speedracer. I know she will be jealous.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh admit it, Corino, you are waiting to splurge on a synthetic saddle like This one.



Should not have clicked on that link. MY EYES!!! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh admit it, Corino, you are waiting to splurge on a synthetic saddle like This one.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> We all know you really want a fancy pink saddle with a matching pink pad.
> 
> Or better yet, how about This one ?


I find that... quite... ugly:evil:.

I had a synthetic western saddle. I don't know if it was the horse or the actual saddle (don't remember the brand) but it would not stay on that horse. It slipped and slid and went all cockeyed. I took it to the dump....

That was my one experience with synthetic tack. I haven't tried it again. Although I will admit to looking at some......


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Should not have clicked on that link. MY EYES!!! :shock:


Did you see the one I added by editing the post? It is your favorite. Pink camo.


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> I can do cotton reins...thats about it. I prefer leather but the big thick cotton reins aint so terrible either. Bridles, again, I prefer leather but nylon will do especially for trail. I like leather for convenience. Buy it big and size it to whatever horse you are riding. Nylon and synthetics aren't so easy to punch holes in and adjust.
> 
> I probably would switch to synthetic if I could find a good one. Western synthetics are usually a lil junky. There just isn't enough heft to keep them down. I was riding behind a friend in her synthetic bighorn...it fit her horse like a glove...super comfortable...would have bought if off her before I saw her saddle almost FLIP OVER going down hill. She lost her balance and tipped forward a bit...the saddle came almost 6 inches off her horses back. That put a big red mark through synthetic *western* saddles for me. Now I think the English synthetics (Wintec) are fabulous. I cannot see one advantage to a leather english other than looks. Is there one? I wish I knew more about english riding...


 
Barrel reins are the bestest. I drop mine accidentally all the time. Split reins are just a pain in the **** sometimes.

My first saddle was synthetic. Comfiest thing ever! Didn't work so well on my round little pony though...hehe. I ended up selling it and put my *male* pony in my *big* leather *pink* saddle :twisted:.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did you see the one I added by editing the post? It is your favorite. Pink camo.


That one's even worse, if possible. :-x

Cori, synthetic Western saddles are notoriously bad, regardless of the brand.

Even the Wintec Westerns are pretty awful. They're only made because Wintec wanted to cash in on the Western market as well as the English. 

In my honest opinion, Wintec should have stuck with making synthetic English saddles, since that's what they do best.

I love mine. Haven't had a bit of problem with my Wintecs over the years. My 2000 AP still looks brand new, and I've had it at least 6 years.


----------



## corinowalk

Boy that saddle is SEEEEXY! And pink camo...my favorite!! (gags)

Someone on this forum ripped my fanny off for telling someone to buy a used leather before a new synthetic. Said that synthetics are every bit as good. Other than the weight...I cannot see any real advantage to synthetic western. Most of them are uncomfortable and really cheaply made. Leather cleans up pretty easily. And leather actually sits down on the horse. Those synthetics all seem to slip and slid and in some cases...flip!

Now I do like synth english. They just look nice! I still cant see a downside to a synth english. Is there one?!


----------



## barrelracer892

That must be why my synthetic western saddle was so good, it wasn't a Wintec! It was an Abetta. Still being used at the stables I work at today. When I have to ride a new horse I just grab my old saddle and sling it on em.


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> I still cant see a downside to a synth english. Is there one?!


I haven't found one, and I've been riding in Wintec English saddles for the last 20 years.

I still love a good leather saddle, but for ease of handling and clean up, you can't beat a well made synthetic.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh and I am a HUGE bighorn fan. I suggest their western saddles to everyone. Great on the trail, veerrrrry comfortable, super affordable and I like their minimalist(sp?) styling. They fit your *average* horse pretty well. High withers arent a big problem because most of them have a really high pommel to match an equally high cantle. Lots of clearance. Ive ridden mine on shark fins and mutton withers. But even THEIR synthetics are crap. They seem to be pretty popular though. Atleast they are straightforward synthetic...Not like some of these craptastic companies that make the 'plastic leather' saddles that could probably trick a noob into believing they *ARE* leather!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, there is a down side to synthetic English saddles. They are not traditional. And that is a down side. (Make sure you say that in a very serious voice.)

I personally prefer my saddle to be leather. 

Though I admit I love the fact that the one saddle I have is synthetic. It sat around and got dusty and cob web covered. I took it outside and hosed it down. Good as new.


----------



## corinowalk

I like the Abettas best out of the bunch...my only problem is this.

A western saddle with the horn cut off IS NOT an endurance saddle! ARRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

We call that 'pleather', Cori. :wink:

You're right, endurance saddles aren't merely Western saddles with no horn. They have their own styling.

Always, piffle on tradition! I can go in the hunt field with my synthetic saddle, and they're even being accepted in the show ring nowadays.


----------



## smrobs

I have never had a synthetic saddle. Be kinda pointless for be because you can't rope in them, though I have considered getting one that would fit John. I know saddles are expensive anyway, but finding a good leather one to fit a 2000 perch isn't easy and sure as hell ain't cheap. Right now I'm saving for the custom saddle Rafe is gonna have to have when he's grown.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

corinowalk said:


> I like the Abettas best out of the bunch...my only problem is this.
> 
> A western saddle with the horn cut off IS NOT an endurance saddle! ARRGGGHHH!!!


Hey, I own one of those. My husband wanted a western type saddle with out a horn. Until I bought him one. Then he decided he wanted to ride English.


----------



## corinowalk

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes, there is a down side to synthetic English saddles. They are not traditional. And that is a down side. (Make sure you say that in a very serious voice.)


 
Ahhhh good ol tradition eh? I like leather english...I think they are very pretty. To look at. When I look at my hiney and then look at an english saddle...they just arent made for eachother. I blame it on the english saddle...my hiney is fantastic....even if it has spread over the years!


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> Oh and I am a HUGE bighorn fan. I suggest their western saddles to everyone. Great on the trail, veerrrrry comfortable, super affordable and I like their minimalist(sp?) styling. They fit your *average* horse pretty well. High withers arent a big problem because most of them have a really high pommel to match an equally high cantle. Lots of clearance. Ive ridden mine on shark fins and mutton withers. But even THEIR synthetics are crap. They seem to be pretty popular though. Atleast they are straightforward synthetic...Not like some of these craptastic companies that make the 'plastic leather' saddles that could probably trick a noob into believing they *ARE* leather!


Looove Bighorn :]. So comfy. My boss's daughter's leather bighorn saddle didn't clear my horse's high withers though. She let me borrow it while I was saddle shopping and dangitall if it didn't fit! :evil: 
One of my friends has the synthetic Bighorn saddle and it's comfier than my old Abetta. Only thing I don't like about all the western synthetic saddles, as you mentioned, is that they slip and slide A LOT.


----------



## corinowalk

smrobs said:


> I have never had a synthetic saddle. Be kinda pointless for be because you can't rope in them, though I have considered getting one that would fit John. I know saddles are expensive anyway, but finding a good leather one to fit a 2000 perch isn't easy and sure as hell ain't cheap. Right now I'm saving for the custom saddle Rafe is gonna have to have when he's grown.


 
Pssh...you aint kidding girl! I tried to find one for Rosie...its a no go. She needs more than the typical 8" draft bars. She needs a 10" gullet. YIKES! I was gonna have an Aussie customized for her (Cheap!) but even they can only accomodate to 9". I guess it doesn't much matter...poor girl is lame now anyways.


----------



## corinowalk

My bighorn has a huge pommel height! My friend has used my saddle on her SUPER sharkfinny gelding. My QH wasn't much of a slacker in the wither department either. When I bought him, I thought he was fully flat backed...and looking at pictures...he was! Once I started working him...those withers appeared off his back like the rockies!


----------



## corinowalk

And for the triple post...anyone wanna swing by my post about Rosies leg? I could post the pics here if it would be easier. I just need another set of eyes on it. Vet is coming...but not until we figure out a real solution to getting her sedated for x-rays.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'll have to look into the Bighorn saddles for Miss Lily's saddle. I don't know where she got those withers, they're monsters.


----------



## corinowalk

I think BigHorn should give me a free saddle for all the plugging I do for them! Here is my saddle. Its just a pleasure saddle but oh so comfy.


The saddle when I bought it









On Nico









Nico Nekkid....to show off his shark fins paired with a nice round back! LOL


----------



## Jolly Badger

Wow - lots of catching-up to do on this thread. . .can't believe I missed all the boob-talk.

Though, just to add to that for a moment, a friend of mine worked in a nursing home, and once gave me this (useful?) bit of advice: the best tattoo a woman can get, is of a rose. . .and the best place she can get it is on her breast. . .because, by the time she is an old woman. . .it will be a longstem.:lol:

On the topic of saddles, I have a Tucker Cheyenne trail saddle. . .love love love it, except for one thing: the horn. My foundation was in English riding, so I was used to being able to get into two-point and move around on my horse without the saddle getting in the way. I bought my Tucker for trail riding. . .and it's an awesome saddle, one that I'll keep riding until it's no longer ride-able. . .then I'll clean it up and keep it in my living room as a decoration. But, I can't stand leaning forward while climbing a steep hill, or ducking beneath low branches or thick brush and having that horn right there. 

I've actually hooked my bra on it more times than I can count.:shock:

Last summer I found a saddle on eBay - basically, a "western endurance" saddle is what they called, with a rounded skirt. The guy sold it to me for $250, free shipping. . .and it's great! Not entirely sure of the brand name, though it looks very similar to the ones made by King. In good shape, with wide endurance-type stirrups, fits me and my horse well. . .and I feel much more "free" to move because there is no horn to interfere.


----------



## countmystrides

sorelhorse said:


> ive never really liked that way of training. just seemed pointless to me.


same here !


----------



## JekkaLynn

I got a carrot stick for 11 dollars...i love auctions...sure it just sits in my closet at home but i have one


----------



## corinowalk

Hmmm...saddle talk. I am considering trading my bighorn for a bigger saddle. Its not as nice looking as my bighorn but it is bigger and Ill come out with a saddle that fits the horses and me and $100. Hmmmmm....

Oh and the boob talk was great!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I have a Bob Marshall barrel saddle that I freaking LOVE. It's very comfy and very secure. Most importantly, Soda likes it too. I bought it used so it was pretty well broken in and it's nice because it fits most of the horses I end up riding. Even Lily seems to be ok with it, but I'm uncomfortable with the wither clearance. 

The only thing I don't like about my saddle? The horn sucks. I'm always getting it in the gut going up hills or jumping logs on the trail. It's gotten caught in my sports bra more than once! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Since our other conversation got locked for reasons I am not sure I even slightly understand....

Thanks for the coffee advice SR. I will get the chok-full-o-nuts brand next time I have the chance. (Next time coffee appears on my grocery list again.)

I have on occasion bought him those little flavored coffee things. He seems to like them and then ignore them if I buy them again. What is that all about?


----------



## Speed Racer

He's a man, Always. 

And they say we women are hard to figure out! :?


----------



## corinowalk

They are a once in a while thing. Like a special dessert. 

I really can't understand why that thread was shut down. Off Topic..for sure. Rude? Only in retaliation.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Valid point.... sigh!

It is just frustrating. I am trying to do something nice for him because I know he likes that black crap. And then I buy it and he ignores it.


----------



## ilyTango

Alwaysbehind said:


> Valid point.... sigh!
> 
> It is just frustrating. I am trying to do something nice for him because I know he likes that black crap. And then I buy it and he ignores it.


Maybe it's like me and cereal: my mom will buy one random brand one week because I didn't care what kind we got, and I eat it. It's alright, I like it, but then she keeps on buying that same brand over and over again, and it gets old, but then I can't say anything without being rude. Well, I don't know how many times you've bought the coffee things, but that's generally how it is with the cereal situation. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It could be he actually doesn't like the thingys (didn't read the other thread), but sometimes eats them when you buy them so you don't feel bad. My dad ate creamy peanut butter for years before finally telling my mom he hated it.


----------



## Delfina

MN Tigerstripes said:


> My dad ate creamy peanut butter for years before finally telling my mom he hated it.


My hubby told me a few months ago that he doesn't like creamy peanut butter. Uh... we've been married for 14 years and you are just NOW telling me this!? I can't even begin to count how many billions of jars of creamy he has eaten. :shock:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I know! Dad told her like 3 years ago and they've been married for 30 yrs now!  Seriously, at least women tell you when they don't like something!


----------



## Delfina

And the really stupid part, I don't eat peanut butter! So until we had kids, he was the only reason I even bought it! I wouldn't have cared one iota if he had asked for crunchy... not like I was going to eat it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I love occasionally checking in on just the last 5 posts on this thread and trying to figure out what direction the conversation has gone. So now we're on peanut butter? Used to be a creamy girl. Now I like chunky.


----------



## apachiedragon

I've never understood why men won't just TELL us something. I guess they figure we're all psychic. The other day mine was hooking up the bush-hog to the tractor, something he has done by himself a thousand times, and I was sitting on the porch watching him. After he finished he walks up and says "Why didn't you come help me?" and was truly mad about the fact that I had watched him. I just answered with "Why didn't you ask me?" Boy was THAT the wrong answer. Male PMS that day for sure!

I hate chunky PB in anything but love it plain. I love a big ol' spoonful with chocolate syrup drizzled over it. Yum


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MyBoyPuck said:


> I love occasionally checking in on just the last 5 posts on this thread and trying to figure out what direction the conversation has gone. So now we're on peanut butter? Used to be a creamy girl. Now I like chunky.


Ya see, you miss a lot by just reading the last few posts...... :wink:


We actually have three jars of peanut butter in our house. Mine, his and the dogs. Mine is crunchy, usually natural. His is creamy normal stuff. The dogs is whatever I found cheap in a big jar (for putting in kongs on occasion).

I would agree with the theory on the flavored coffee because he too is the type to expect me to read his mind. I frequently tell him I failed mind reading in school so he has to open his mouth and say things, because I am not going to know other wise.
But..... He sometimes buys his own flavored coffee. They have the little single pot vacuum sealed pouches at the check out line at Wegmans. Sometimes he tosses a few on the conveyor. Following his lead I buy them when those are used up. 

Who knows.

They have not gone to waste though. One of my barn friends loves coffee. I like to bring her a cup when I come to the barn. I make a pot of flavored stuff when I do that.


----------



## apachiedragon

One of the gourmet brands at my local Food Lion has a Chocolate and Kahlua flavored coffee that is to DIE for, but it's crazy expensive so I only get it occasionally. It's heaven in a pot. Usually I have one cup in the AM, but with that stuff, I end up drinking 4 or 5. Of course, then I'm running off to go pee all day long.


----------



## Speed Racer

I like crunchy peanut butter but the dog likes creamy, so I buy creamy! :lol:

As far as coffee, I used to buy the Swiss Chocolate Almond and Raspberry Truffle beans and mix them. Yum!

I haven't seen the Chocolate and Kahlua flavored coffee at Food Lion, but I'll look for it. Do they sell it in beans, or just ground?


----------



## Mike_User

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately, anyone who visited this thread at this point looking for substantive horse discussion would be sorely disappointed. I am closing this thread so that it doesn't lead to further such disappointment when the Natural Horsemanship forum indicates there is a new post.

Please use the Off Topic Discussion forum for similar off topic discussion in the future.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

